# Schapelle Corby - Innocent or Guilty?



## reichstag911 (8 May 2005)

Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition.

*http://www.petitiononline.com/corbyrjb/petition.html*

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=43959 
http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3264248a12,00.html


----------



## reichstag911 (16 May 2005)

*[OT] Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition.*

**Thanks Mod**

OFFICIAL WEBSITE: 
http://www.schapellecorby.com.au 

'Chief Judge Siriat... has never acquitted an accused drug offender in about 500 cases in his 15 years on the bench.' 

1 Million Dollar REWARD 
http://www.dontshootschapelle.com/contact.html 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schapelle_Corby 

http://www.schapelle.com 
http://www.baliboycott.com 
http://tinyurl.com/8lj5j 
http://tinyurl.com/apbyp 
http://www.petitiononline.com/scorby/petition.html 


*http://tinyurl.com/bhh9z
Airport Security Officer Mysterious Death:*

'Revelations a former airport security officer tipped authorities off to a domestic drug-running operation at Sydney Airport, before he *mysteriously died* in 2002, proved the Australian Federal Police knew more than they were admitting, said an adviser to Corby's team, Vasu Rasiah. 

Former Australian Protective Services (APS) officer Gary Lee-Rogers was found dead in his Queanbeyan flat in October 2002 after alerting authorities to the racket in a letter. 

His family and whistle-blowers believe he was the victim of a revenge murder.' 

'in emails to friends, Gary Lee-Rogers predicted he would be killed because of what he had allegedly discovered.' 

'He said his death would be covered up as a suicide.' 

'The AFP all the way along has been the biggest obstruction in this case. Why are they lying so much?' 

'the AFP should explain to the Australian public why they had refused to assist Indonesian authorities with finger-printing the plastic bag containing the marijuana.' 

-------------------------------------------


----------



## Knobby22 (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Rumours and Scuttlebutt. 

I bet if the person caught wasn't a pretty young girl, no one would give a damn. Let justice take place without trying to heavy a sovereign country.


----------



## krisbarry (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Rumours and Scuttlebutt.
> 
> I bet if the person caught wasn't a pretty young girl, no one would give a damn. Let justice take place without trying to heavy a sovereign country.




I disagree totally....it comes down to the fact that the judge just doesn't want to destroy his 15 year track record.

Our police are corrupt, our baggage handlers are corrupt, and our judges are corrupt too! 

She is Australian, one of ours!  Show some sympathy!!!!!


----------



## Milk Man (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Rumours and Scuttlebutt.
> 
> I bet if the person caught wasn't a pretty young girl, no one would give a damn. Let justice take place without trying to heavy a sovereign country.




If she is guilty answer me this:
WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU TAKE WEED INTO BALI WHEN ITS 100 TIMES CHEAPER OVER THERE?! :swear: 

They say the law is an ass; well in Indonesia its an a@#e!
After all that tsunami aid we sent them the least they could do is give our citizens some bloody justice! 

bit of this is in order 

:rocketwho 

see how they like the SAS!
Schapelle is innocent - no two ways about it.


----------



## Porper (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				loakglen said:
			
		

> They say the law is an ass; well in Indonesia its an a@#e!
> After all that tsunami aid we sent them the least they could do is give our citizens some bloody justice!
> 
> .




Let's face it we don't know whether she is guilty or innocent, Tsunami aid has bugger all to do with it though.

See it from another perspective, if she is guilty this excuse of it being planted is a good way to get out of the position she is in, if it works that is.I wonder how many other guilty drug dealers have come up with this excuse ?

If she is found innocent it opens the door for the guilty ones to get away with it.A bit of a get out of jail free card.

I have no idea whether she is innocent or guilty so I certainly aren't signing any petition.I tend to agree with Knobby 22, a pretty young girl, butter wouldn't melt in her mouth.If it was a bloke, unshaven, scruffy , long hair would you think the same  ? I think not.

If she is innocent then hopefully justice will prevail, if guilty she deserves whatever punishment is given.


----------



## dutchie (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

I also don't know if she is guilty or not.

Sometimes people do stupid things which they regret but the law still makes you pay for your stupidity.

I don't know if they did but I would question her on her boogieboard experiences. You don't see many female boogieboarders and I would assume that not too may females would take their boogieboards o.s. To me she does not appear to be the type to be a dedicated boogieborder but I could be wrong.

But any court in the world can only make their decisions on the evidence presented even though sometimes that may be wrong.


----------



## Milk Man (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> I also don't know if she is guilty or not.
> 
> Sometimes people do stupid things which they regret but the law still makes you pay for your stupidity.
> 
> ...




it was her little brothers boogie board


----------



## dutchie (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Thanks for that info Loakglen - there goes my theory.


----------



## tech/a (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

This is how I think it will be played out.

The trial will take its course.
A judgement will be handed down.

Indonesian law will have been seen to be done.

Howard will then approach the Indonesian President who has already indicated that compassion would be shown by him.

She will be allowed back into Australia to serve out her sentance.
Sentance will be much more lienient here.

There has to be diplomatic protocol followed,everyone must save face.

This way both Governments will be seen to be Caring and both decisions will be popular---lots of backslapping!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Suffice to say that on two separate occasions, using two different airlines, items in my bags have mysteriously rearranged themselves on domestic flights. There was nothing even remotely suspicious looking packed in those bags. One incident occurred in 1995, the other one earlier this year.

I now use locks and if anyone wants to check my bags, they can do so in my presence. If this costs the airlines money (time) or holds someone up then so be it.

That said, according to an aircraft maintenance engineer interviewed on radio last Friday it's very common to find lots of cut padlocks and also pretty easy to get a security pass to get access to airports. Apparently his tool boxes etc. are never checked so it would be easy do do practically anything.

Yes someone is a crook and I think it is most likely an airline / airport employee. No certainties but it seems reasonably clear that there are crook baggage handlers in various Australian airports. 

Anyone got any good ideas on how to fully secure checked baggage? Padlocks obviously aren't enough.

Hmm...


----------



## Knobby22 (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Just on the point that no one would import Dope to Indonesia.
The stuff Schapelle had was high grade, the good stuff. Much stronger than the lousy Indonesian stuff. She would have been paid well if it had got through. 

I can't imagine an airline worker losing $50,000 worth of drugs. How do you explain that to Mr Big. I also can't believe Scappelle didn't notice a big bump and a lot of extra weight when she picked up the board and waited in the queue. I have worked in Indonesia and just cannot believe her story. 

She is no innocent. She has worked in the girle bars of Japan, and she had been to Bali recently. I think she is just a bit dim taking such a stupid risk to have a holiday with part of her family.

The truth is that the judges have seen the evidence, we haven't.  The judges will rule the truth as they see it. This rubbish about corruption or wanting to keep a track record is racist and naive. The judges and the Indonesian Government realise how this may harm tourism. 

I agree completely with Tech-a as to how it will probably end.


----------



## tech/a (16 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Security.

Out of Melbourne you can have your bags completely "Glad Wrapped".

We use coloured and security numbered plastic pull through zip--- pull tag fasteners.If you cant cut it you cant undo the bag without destroying it.


----------



## Milk Man (17 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Anyone got any good ideas on how to fully secure checked baggage? Padlocks obviously aren't enough.




Those bike locks that are made of cable. The only way to cut 'em is a hammer and cold chisel/oxy-torch. Pliers or bolt cutters wont work. My pushy never got pinched as a kid.


----------



## Milk Man (17 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Just on the point that no one would import Dope to Indonesia.
> The stuff Schapelle had was high grade, the good stuff. Much stronger than the lousy Indonesian stuff. She would have been paid well if it had got through.
> 
> *From all accounts ive heard indonesian weed is of high quality. The only difference is that it is not hydroponically grown. All in all its about half strength in comparison. Not enough to warrant paying the same money for 50 times less.
> ...




Yes it will probably pan out like that but not from lack of public support. I dont care if people have their own opinion but please try to make informed hypotheses. I apologise if im ranting but i truly beleive this girl needs the support of the nation. 

And it soooo does have everything to do with tsunami aid. I for one wouldn't have given them a penny if i had known they were going to pull this crap. Their just jealous! We give those buggers heaps in foreign aid then they bomb us and to add insult to injury they won't even give our citizens a fair trial.


----------



## krisbarry (17 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Cop in court over cocaine racket....I rest may case, she is sooooo innocent!

http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,15316529%5E1702,00.html


----------



## doctorj (17 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Locking a bag will only see it cut if customs want to seach it.  A much better alternative for a traveller would be to drip wax over the zip.  If the wax has been broken, don't pick it up off the luggage carousel.  Tell airport security (or other official) you believe your bags have been tampered with and request that they remove it from the carousel and request they open it in your presence.  That way, should any undesirables have appeared in there, its unlikely they will hold you responsible for it.


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Doc.

Wouldnt you do just the same if you saw your locks opened or broken or the Zip Tags cut?


----------



## Milk Man (19 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

firstly id like to apologize for misrepresenting some of the facts in this case.   A bit too over-zealous perhaps? but after watching the doco on schapelle last night youd have to be a moron not to agree that theres enough 'reasonable doubt' to free her.


----------



## Aden_1 (25 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

I wouldnt say she is pretty... But she is young and is a girl.
Notice how the bali 9 arnt in the daily news anymore?

But i personally think the meida attention should help her case.
With such a public view.surly the input from howard will have a bearing in somone mind.

NOT GUILTY. just my take on the whole thing!


----------



## Knobby22 (27 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

20 years.
Listening to the ABC coverage, I am sure she is guilty.
Channel 9 have a lot to answer for in their biased coverage.
They have treated this in the same way they do 60 minutes, pick a side and bias everything towards it.

I feel very sorry for her, but if you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Somehow, I don't think we have heard the last of this case...... whatever the "truth" may be. Too many media bucks have been spent on the circus to just drop it now.

Sigh...


AJ


----------



## Milk Man (27 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> 20 years.
> Listening to the ABC coverage, I am sure she is guilty.
> Channel 9 have a lot to answer for in their biased coverage.
> They have treated this in the same way they do 60 minutes, pick a side and bias everything towards it.
> ...




guilty?
have you been witness to the drug trade in Bali?
i'll say it once, i'll say it a thousand times- what you buy here for $200 you get in Bali for $2 there is no reasoning that can support taking weed there- especially when you know that drug trafficking carries the death penalty.
furthermore there is no difference in the potency to what is over here.


----------



## sam76 (27 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

the "Kryptonite' bike locks can be opened with a bic ball point pen.

Don't call airport security. Call Aus consulate first.


----------



## Porper (27 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				loakglen said:
			
		

> what you buy here for $200 you get in Bali for $2 there is no reasoning that can support taking weed there- :




Fair enough, but if she didn't do it somebody else must have, so it must be worth smuggling, which sort of eliminates that argument.

The judge said that it was clear cut and she was definately guilty, so how do we know different, we don't.

This may just help in making people think twice before doing this type of thing (whether she is guilty or not).I agree with what was said earlier, you do the crime, be prepared to do the time.:iagree:


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> 20 years.
> Channel 9 have a lot to answer for in their biased coverage.
> They have treated this in the same way they do 60 minutes, pick a side and bias everything towards it.



No comment on the Corby case but totally agreed that Channel 9 are biased in the extreme. OK, there are exceptions where they do a good job but in general they don't IMO.

Pick a side, bias everything to that side. Then come back a year later, pick the other side, and bias everything to it. Then repeat the process. Absolute junk reporting with no real research. The other commercial networks are no better and in many cases worse. I have long noted that the ABC also displays a predictable bias when it comes to anything concerning politics and especially the environment.

Thank heavens for the internet and the free availability of diverse reporting and comment.


----------



## Mofra (28 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Gudday,

It is interesting that no-one on this thread has mentioned that the bag containing the marijuana was not dusted for fingerprints. The judge gave one reason for the guilty verdict as Corby not being able to say who did place the marijuana in her bag. In most countries, these two facts would cause the case for the prosecution to be thrown out as compromised.

Also note the PM press conference said nothing. Surely this is an indication that the Aust government is working behind the scenes for a solution that placates the (opposing) popular opinions of both nations.


----------



## Milk Man (28 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but if she didn't do it somebody else must have, so it must be worth smuggling, which sort of eliminates that argument.




there are two possibilities to explain the drugs being present in her bag

1) the drugs were bound for sydney and the guy on the other end failed to pick them up.

2) anti-aussie extremists planted the drugs there in indo because they wanted to see an aussie get executed.

probably the former. others have come forward to testify that they found drugs in their bags in Bali so you can make up your own minds from that.

but a man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still.


----------



## Porper (28 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				loakglen said:
			
		

> there are two possibilities to explain the drugs being present in her bag
> 
> 1) the drugs were bound for sydney and the guy on the other end failed to pick them up.
> 
> ...




How about the third possibility ...............she is guilty as charged.I am not saying she is, but out of the three scenarios, I think the third is the most likely.

Are there any Anti Aussie extremists, seems a bit far fetched to me, if it had been an American then maybe.


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Are there any Anti Aussie extremists, seems a bit far fetched to me, if it had been an American then maybe.



Aren't America and Australia pretty much the same in terms of the issues likely to upset extremists? As in an attack on an Australian is near enough to an attack on an American and vice versa?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Are there any Anti Aussie extremists, seems a bit far fetched to me, if it had been an American then maybe.




You've only got to do your research and you'll see the amount of racism towards Australians in Indonesia, in our own country for that matter. Extremists, yes, highly likely to target Australians abroad, but to plant drugs in their luggage seems a little weeeeird! 

.


----------



## tech/a (29 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

This raised my eyebrow.

From this mornings Sunday Mail.

"Vasu Rasiah one of her legal team after a meeting of 2 1/2 hrs emerged to say---"Schapelle is very emotional---blah blah--- She is under going deep shock,she is very emotional and her moods change--sometimes she is even joking--*Five or 10 years you can understand but 20 years she just cant comprehend the timeframe*."


*HOLD the PHONE!!! if your innocent you couldnt understand ANY CONVICTION!!*

She could understand 5 or 10 years---yeh --- why??


----------



## DTM (29 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Was there any evidence mentioned in the news?  I haven't seen evidence on TV showing why she should be innocent.  My judgement only comes down to two things, (1)what I saw on TV, and that was the custom officer's statement as compared to hers, and I would back the custom officer because he was more believable. (2) How could she not notice that her boogy board back had a 4kg stash of Marijuana in it when she picked her bags up????  It would be a sizeable lump so how could she not see it????  

It's a pity but I feel that a lot of people have jumped on the band wagon without assessing the evidence with Schappelle.  With so much press coverage, I'm sure the Judges were forced into a corner to assess the case on its on merits ie evidence.  I'm sure they wouldn't have been so harsh if it wasn't publicised as much as it was.  

There is a distant possibility that the drugs were planted in her bag, but not an overwhelming or convincing reason.  In our own court system, Shapelle would have been convicted and case closed long time ago.

Just my 2 bob's worth.


----------



## Milk Man (29 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				DTM said:
			
		

> It's a pity but I feel that a lot of people have jumped on the band wagon without assessing the evidence with Schappelle.




spose its a matter of opinion.
i could be a bit one eyed but only for the fact that taking drugs to Bali escapes my logic.
its like taking ice to alaska with the threat of death if caught.
and believe me thats not as much of an overstatement as you think.
i employ backpackers so i get it from the horses mouth - just go down to your local hostel and ask them.


----------



## DTM (29 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				loakglen said:
			
		

> spose its a matter of opinion.
> i could be a bit one eyed but only for the fact that taking drugs to Bali escapes my logic.




Totally agree with you which makes it hard to understand but can't rule out the possibility that she may have intended it that way.  My viewpoint only came down to mainly the testimonies of the customs officer and Schapelle's on TV.

I also can't understand some of young guy's reasoning from the 9 Aussies that were recently caught trying to smuggle drugs into Australia??!!??  No logic in that and now their whole lives are gone.  Such a tragic loss for their families.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

From the Age today.

10 pieces of evidence that went against her
May 29, 2005

Page Tools
Email to a friend Printer format   
1. The vacuum-sealed marijuana was in a boogie board bag that Corby admitted owning.

2. Customs official Gusti Nyoman Winata said he asked Corby to open the bag, but she unzipped only a front pocket. "When I opened it a bit, she said: 'No'," Mr Winata said. "I asked: 'Why?', and she said: 'I have some,' and looked confused." Mr Winata added that she blocked his hand to stop him opening the main zip.

3. Corby disputed Mr Winata's version, but there was no CCTV system in operation to support her denial.

4. A second customs official said Corby admitted owning the drugs.

5. Corby failed to notice the bag's extra weight. Her excuse was that the bag's handle had been broken on the way to Bali, meaning she had to drag it.

6. While Australian baggage handlers have since been linked to an airport cocaine-smuggling ring, which was in operation on the date Corby flew to Bali, there has never been any suggestion or evidence of them trafficking marijuana.

7. A drug dealer employing baggage handlers would be highly unlikely to smuggle four kilograms of marijuana into Brisbane airport and then into a stranger's bag, just to send it on to Sydney. Such a task would further require another handler at Sydney to sneak it out of the bag and hide it while attempting to get it out of the airport. As road haulage experts have confirmed, smug-glers could avoid this by sending it by road.

 Prosecutors claim the plastic bag was the same size and shape as the boogie board bag, suggesting it had been organised to fit, as opposed to being stuffed in by someone else, such as baggage handlers.

9. Hydroponic marijuana is highly sought after among cashed-up expatriates and tourists in Bali.

10. Had Corby been aware of the drugs and had her bag been properly secured with a padlock, there would have been no chance of her claiming that the marijuana had been planted in her bag.

-Eamon Duff


----------



## Porper (29 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> From the Age today.
> 
> 10 pieces of evidence that went against her
> May 29, 2005
> ...




Ok, so these are all against her, has anybody got any evidence or arguments for her ? By that I don't mean just posting she is innocent and why would she smuggle it into Bali, nice girl and all that clap trap.

She has lots of supporters so lets here the evidence.


----------



## Mofra (29 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Porper,

Why didn't the Indonesian posecution dust the bag containing marijuana for fingerprints? If they did and Shapelle's prints were found on it, it would have been an open and shut case - especially because the burden of proof in Indonesia lies with the defence, not the prosecution. The destruction of evidence causes too much doubt.


----------



## Porper (30 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Very good point Mofra, I don't know why they didn't check for fingerprints.Maybe the reasoning was that she was unlikely to leave fingerprints incase she got caught, but I agree it would have definately proved her guilt had they found some.

I must admit there hasn't been the coverage here in New Zealand that the Aussies have had, so I don't know too much about the facts, but then again the Indonesians do things very differently to us.

Unless she admits it we will probably never know the truth.


----------



## krisbarry (30 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I don't know why they didn't check for fingerprints. but then again the Indonesians do things very differently to us.




Third World Country mentality I guess.

Although, so many stuff ups from the Australian side too...no proof of baggage weight, no screening procedures for baggage, no security in place for the safety of travellers baggage (Until now). No security check points for baggage handlers, they seem to walk in off the street and start work etc. etc.  So many doubts....Indo law locks up, Aussie law would release.


----------



## Milk Man (30 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> 9. Hydroponic marijuana is highly sought after among cashed-up expatriates and tourists in Bali.




thats just a straight up lie


----------



## Knobby22 (30 May 2005)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Lost the film in Brisbane, video broke down in Sydney.
A shot showing her carrying the bag without the weed would have helped her.
On the other hand if they had she would be guilty, I know about security cameras and I very much doubt that the loss of film was accidental.


----------



## krisbarry (11 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

Now this week we will see on A Current Affair, Schapelle's friend letting the cat out of the bag.  She is about to reveal the real truth about what happened.

I will be glued to the box, I always thought she was innocent, but I am not so sure anymore.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> I disagree totally....it comes down to the fact that the judge just doesn't want to destroy his 15 year track record.
> 
> Our police are corrupt, our baggage handlers are corrupt, and our judges are corrupt too!
> 
> *She is Australian, one of ours!  Show some sympathy!!!!!*



Good to see people feel the same way about Hicks. Lol!


----------



## insider (11 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

WOWOWOWOOWOW wait a sec.... I always knew she was guilty... It's very easy to tell when she's lying... there are alot of visual cues when she explains things... Let's just say that she looks like my sister when she lies...   

Word on the street over a year ago was her whole family sold tons of **** in queensland... Oh well, some people say the penalty is too harsh, she knew of the consequences... Let's put it this way... when she heard her in court sentence guess what her reaction was... She repeatedly banged the top of head with the palm of her hand... this means she made choices and decisions that she now regrets... selling drugs was her decision... If she was innocent she would've most likely put her hands on her cheeks in disbelief... 

160 muscles in the face which means there are endless combinations of these muscles working, which then communicate to people their thoughts and intentions... Then there is the rest of your body... so there is an entire communication level... She may have said innocent but the body said guilty...

I hope Chapelle doesn't get bored too easily


----------



## BIG BWACULL (11 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*

I'll sign up, if the petition is to Have her stay where she is and rot.  She's Guilty let her serve her sentence there, She should consider herself lucky she didnt get hung. She's found some indonesian fella there so she's settlin in well she's got food and water What more could you ask for, I heard BALI is fantastic this time of year  



> Our police are corrupt, our baggage handlers are corrupt, and our judges are corrupt too!




And she's missus goodie two shoes. YEAH RIGHT


----------



## insider (11 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Good to see people feel the same way about Hicks. Lol!




Hick's is completely different to Chapelle... Hick's didn't do anything wrong... he just wanted to learn how to kick butt... He's in jail simply by association


----------



## dhukka (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> WOWOWOWOOWOW wait a sec.... I always knew she was guilty... It's very easy to tell when she's lying... there are alot of visual cues when she explains things... Let's just say that she looks like my sister when she lies...
> 
> Word on the street over a year ago was her whole family sold tons of **** in queensland... Oh well, some people say the penalty is too harsh, she knew of the consequences... Let's put it this way... when she heard her in court sentence guess what her reaction was... She repeatedly banged the top of head with the palm of her hand... this means she made choices and decisions that she now regrets... selling drugs was her decision... If she was innocent she would've most likely put her hands on her cheeks in disbelief...
> 
> ...




Spot on, this bitch couldn't lie straight in bed. Absolutely no sympathy for the piece of trash.


----------



## Prospector (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

I dont think Schapelle was guilty, but probably knew who was. Left out to dry. But under the circumstances in which the goods were found, ie she claimed the bag as hers, then the case was proven.

Why bring the stuff into Bali - well, anyone who has been to Bali knows the quality is rubbish and the stuff in demand comes from Ozland.  Deny it all you like but I know it to be true.  Just because it is cheaper in Bali doesnt make it a bargain.  You get what you pay for in Bali.

Hicks - well, he hasnt even been brought to court.  Totally different.  Would rather sign a petition for him.


----------



## spottygoose (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Now this week we will see on A Current Affair, Schapelle's friend letting the cat out of the bag.  She is about to reveal the real truth about what happened.
> 
> I will be glued to the box, I always thought she was innocent, but I am not so sure anymore.





I thought the same thing, then I thought "hold on this is a current affair". I bet you they have just presented the ads in a way that make it look like the friend is spilling the truth about Shapelle being guilty. I bet the friend is actually supporting Shapelle's story. When she says "she is going to kill me for this" She is probably going to say something like Shapelle likes knitting in prison.... you know what a beat up these shows do. Still, I will be glued just in case.


----------



## sam76 (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Is it on tonight?

I saw the ad as well, but thought it was Today Tonight?


----------



## spottygoose (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Is it on tonight?
> 
> I saw the ad as well, but thought it was Today Tonight?




I think you are right it is TT and that would lend further weight to my theory!


----------



## krisbarry (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Yes sorry I stand corrected its "Today Tonight" on tonight.


----------



## constable (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Personally couldnt careless about shapelle or any other drug runner, or anyone else stupid enough to get themselves in this position.
There is plenty more "innocent" suffering going on in this planet that people should be more concerned about.


----------



## SevenFX (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Our police are corrupt, our baggage handlers are corrupt, and our judges are corrupt too!
> 
> *She is Australian, one of ours!*  Show some sympathy!!!!!




Isn't the Barli 9, 9 of Ours 2...?????


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

I agree with what other people have said... why would you take it over there?
Ive been to bali twice, once very recently and another time about 10 years ago... Hell it grew on the side of the road then!!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Isn't the Barli 9, 9 of Ours 2...?????



Unfortunately.


----------



## happytown (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

the mighty mighty marines war cry

'kill em all and let god sort em out'

course now if you ain't a believer ...

cheers


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Should just add her to the bali 9 (Bali 10) and save on court costs,  up there for thinking down there for dancing


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

guilty
my


----------



## CanOz (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Just listen to you lot! What if that was your daughter, would you at least want to ensure she got a fair trial?

If she's guilty then fine, but can you be sure? What credibility does an Indonesian court have? 

Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court i say!


----------



## constable (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Just listen to you lot! What if that was your daughter, would you at least want to ensure she got a fair trial?
> 
> If she's guilty then fine, but can you be sure? What credibility does an Indonesian court have?
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court i say!



Well i'd have to ground her and probably dock her pocket money for a couple of weeks at least!!  
After that i'd be making sure my name was some where on the movie royalties!!


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Just listen to you lot! What if that was your daughter, would you at least want to ensure she got a fair trial?
> 
> If she's guilty then fine, but can you be sure? What credibility does an Indonesian court have?
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court i say!



I wouldnt teach my daughter to sell drugs :


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



> Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court i say!



I think its more like Guilty till proven innocent


----------



## nomore4s (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Just listen to you lot! What if that was your daughter, would you at least want to ensure she got a fair trial?
> 
> If she's guilty then fine, but can you be sure? What credibility does an Indonesian court have?
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court i say!




Plenty of credibility in Indonesia I would imagine.
If the situation had been reversed and she was caught coming into Aust in the same circumstances I'm pretty sure she would have been convicted. She was caught red handed and admitted the bag was hers before it was searched, wouldn't think that too many people would get off in Aust in those circumstances no matter what excuse you came up with unless you were able to prove it, which she was unable to do.


----------



## bingk6 (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> She repeatedly banged the top of head with the palm of her hand... this means she made choices and decisions that she now regrets... selling drugs was her decision... If she was innocent she would've most likely put her hands on her cheeks in disbelief...




I'll agree with your interpretation of her body language. Its the old saying, action speaks louder than words.


----------



## robert toms (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Tonight on channel 7 today tonight ?...an ex friend of Schapelle Corby explains more about her drug arrest in Bali....Channel  7 say all will be revealed !
Why do you cast doubts on the reliability of the Indonesian justice system....saya tidak mengerti !


----------



## CanOz (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				nomore4s said:
			
		

> Plenty of credibility in Indonesia I would imagine.
> If the situation had been reversed and she was caught coming into Aust in the same circumstances I'm pretty sure she would have been convicted. She was caught red handed and admitted the bag was hers before it was searched, wouldn't think that too many people would get off in Aust in those circumstances no matter what excuse you came up with unless you were able to prove it, which she was unable to do.




If the situation had been reveresed, and you had Indonesia admit to a major smuggling operation by the baggage handllers in thier airports, i think the Australian government would make sure all of the evidense was looked at properly. Do we know that has happened?

She admitted the bag was hers, big deal.....don't you get it...this could happen to anyone.    

In a civil society you are not required to prove your innocence, but to defend it. It is up to the court to prove you guilty, beyond a reasonable doubt. In the eyes of the Indo courts and the people she was gulity as soon as she got off that plane. She never had a chance at a fair trial, never looked like it!

Obviously this says something about Indonesian law...its not civil, and i doubt credible.

Wake up.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				robert toms said:
			
		

> Why do you cast doubts on the reliability of the Indonesian justice system....saya tidak mengerti !




Is that last bit an Indonesian quote, the judges name or an Indonesian dish?  Please help am not being disrespectful.


----------



## chops_a_must (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Just listen to you lot! What if that was your daughter, would you at least want to ensure she got a fair trial?
> 
> If she's guilty then fine, but can you be sure? What credibility does an Indonesian court have?
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court i say!



OK. The smiling assasin was innocent.


----------



## greggy (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

All I'm going to say on this issue is that I'm glad that the drugs that she was caught with didn't go through into the hands of the sinister drug dealers.  Anyone going to Indonesia now know what to expect, a very tough line on drugs.  Anyone stupid enough to smuggle drugs should think again before travelling to Indonesia, or Singapore for that matter.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Read the facts! They are freely available.

Her brother was in drugs, her sister was in drugs, her Dad was in drugs. 

The drugs were specially packed to look like a boogie board which would have taken *hours*. 
The drugs most probably came from Queensland. Australia offered to test the drugs to find out their point of origin but her sister refused. 

The government conveniantly lost all the video evidence *(in two major airports!)* which would have showed her carrying the drugs. I am an expert in this area and know that video evidence in airports is kept for fifteen years. 

She was caught with the drugs, she stated they were hers. 

The argument that her bag got mixed up doesn't wash. *Why would you send marihuana through two airports past heaps of security when you could drive up for nothing?* Queensland has more of the stuff than NSW anyway.

Her sister was obvously the drug contact. *Aussie weed is worth heaps more in Bali as it is 10 to 20 times stronger.* It goes on.

I suggest you look her up in the ABC and The Age and see it all written down by good investigative reporters.

I feel sorry for her as she appears to have been the nicest one in her family but let her siblings convince her to do it. If she didn't know, a slight possibility, then her brother and sister did. She should drop them in it. 

At some point, when the time is right, she will admit her culpability so she can obtain a Presidents pardon. That cannot occur until the Bali 9 is dealt with.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Some reading:

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2006/s1805957.htm
http://www.farisqc.observationdeck.org/?cat=76
http://corbyisguilty.blogspot.com/2005_05_01_corbyisguilty_archive.html
http://www.hightimes.com/ht/news/content.php?bid=870&aid=24

From Sidney Morning Herald

Miranda Devine (SMH 24/4)..

“However, for those who question why anyone would take coals to Newcastle, ie, pot to Bali, a long-term Australian expat in Bali offers an explanation: “High quality hydroponic marijuana is worth its weight in gold in Bali,” he says. “A product bought wholesale in Australia for $4000 a kilogram becomes worth $US15,750 [$20,200]. Nice pay for a holiday in the sun.”


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

You know what is really funny. 
You walk down any street in any part of bali at night and count the number of times that you are offered drugs... anything you want, you can get it.
when I was there a few months ago I was asked if I wanted drugs every single night I went out, up to 3 times for every 20 paces I walked!!! this in a packed street, the main drag, everyday.
half the time, if you did buy off them, they would go and tell their police mate who would then arrest you   in which case they probably take some of the drugs you bought and re-sell them.

I ask you this, what is Indonesia doing about these people?


----------



## greggy (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Just listen to you lot! What if that was your daughter, would you at least want to ensure she got a fair trial?
> 
> If she's guilty then fine, but can you be sure? What credibility does an Indonesian court have?
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court i say!



My daughter wouldn't be stupid enough to smuggle drugs in the first place.


----------



## The Mint Man (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Read the facts! They are freely available.
> 
> Her brother was in drugs, her sister was in drugs, her Dad was in drugs.
> 
> ...



If they were that involved in drugs and they were that big, then where were they putting all the money?
I would be checking out the fish and chip shop they owned. (the books)


----------



## Prospector (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

The importation of drugs is far worse than the peddlars on the street!  And in some cases they are setting you up for an arrest anyway.  And it is most likely made of green grass and not the kind you would smoke anyway.

Stupidity here and not innocence.  And it wouldnt be my kids because they are far too wordly wise to try to import/export the stuff.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

One minor point - had she confessed, (and she may yet I suppose) - but that would have been the best chance of a Presidential pardon.  Was she guilty.  Damned if I know. Massive penalty for her sins though. (you get less here for murder). . 
I agree with Canaus : credibility of Indonesian court comes into play here -  Innocent until proven guilty by a credible court surely.

Another bit of trivia.  I know of people (god fearing christian types) who the local police have tried to frame in SE Asian countries by plants of drugs.

The one I'm really sorry for is Scott Rush's dad, who informed the Aus Fed police - hopefully to stop him leaving the country (as I understand it) - but that was beyond their ability to react in time (who knows), and instead they report it to Indonesia.  And in the end, all this seems to have absolutely no weight in his sentence. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Rush  has the following:- 


> Scott Anthony Rush (born December 3, 1985 [1]) is a former Australian labourer from Chelmer, Queensland, a western suburb of Brisbane, arrested on April 17, 2005 at Ngurah Rai Airport in Bali, Indonesia with heroin weighing 1.3 kg taped to his legs under his clothing. It was Rush's first trip to Bali. Rush was 19 at the time of his arrest. He is currently studying the Indonesian language.
> 
> On February 13, 2006, Rush, who appeared in court for sentencing wearing a wooden crucifix around his neck, was sentenced to life imprisonment[2] Rush appealed this sentence, and on September 6, 2006, his sentence was upgraded to the death penalty.



Last week, 06Feb07, SMH had:- http://www.smh.com.au/news/World/Ru...-Nine-challenge/2007/02/06/1170524085650.html 


> Rush seeks to join Bali Nine challenge
> February 6, 2007 - 4:44PM
> Lawyers for Bali Nine drug mule Scott Rush have asked that his legal challenge against Indonesia's death penalty be joined with a similar appeal by the two ringleaders of the failed heroin smuggling ring.
> 
> Rush, 21, and ringleaders Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, have lodged separate challenges with Indonesia's Constitutional Court, arguing the country's constitution enshrines their right to life. They are challenging the constitutional validity of the narcotics law under which they were sentenced..... etc



PS - Never appeal your sentence in Indonesia - seems to make the judge angry.  
PPS Maybe Canbera will come to the rescue? instead of death sentence, life in prison in Aus? election year after all?


----------



## insider (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

GUILTY...


----------



## sam76 (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> GUILTY...




yep, 100%


----------



## Realist (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Yep guilty alright, no doubt about it!!


----------



## nomore4s (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Has TT aired down there? Not due on up here for about an hour.

Obviously got something interesting regarding Schapelle


----------



## Realist (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				nomore4s said:
			
		

> Has TT aired down there? Not due on up here for about an hour.
> 
> Obviously got something interesting regarding Schapelle




Yep, and it looked legit to me.

There's just far too much evidence for it to be "bad luck".

Her family is into drugs, even photos showing her sister smoking pot, and her neighbour (a family friend) was arrested for growing a hell of alot of pot, and storing it in vacum sealed bags (which she was caught with).

She's guilty alright.

It was quite a good show, watch it!


----------



## nomore4s (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Will do


----------



## Joe Blow (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

There is one thing that story on Today Tonight convinced me of... and that is that what passes for "current affairs" on television these days is a complete and utter disgrace.

A great reminder of why I rarely watch television. The common denominator must be pretty low these days.


----------



## rederob (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Guilty by association?
But she looks innocent!
I'm sure the movie will reveal all.
Especially the profit motive.


----------



## Snakey (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

I was always right 
shes guilty
her friend better watch her back
she mad to dob in her mate for cash
stupid girl IMO


----------



## insider (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

The courts will increase her sentence during an appeal... An appeal must be made by Schappelle... It's not checkmate but more like just Check in chess terms... She will have to serve the sentence given or risk a larger sentence through an appeal... HAHA suck


----------



## mime (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

She doesn't deserve 20 years in those conditions even if she is guilty.


----------



## dhukka (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> She doesn't deserve 20 years in those conditions even if she is guilty.





Deserving has nothing to do with it. You can argue all day that drug sentences in SE Asia are ridiculous but the point is moot. You know the consequences of running drugs before you do it, if you don't know and you get caught you're an idiot, if you do and you get caught you're an even bigger idiot.


----------



## nomore4s (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> There is one thing that story on Today Tonight convinced me of... and that is that what passes for "current affairs" on television these days is a complete and utter disgrace.
> 
> A great reminder of why I rarely watch television. The common denominator must be pretty low these days.




I'm with you Joe, that was pretty poor. Definately need to take a grain of salt with what you see on both ACA & TT.

I do think Schappelle or someone in her family is guilty and knew what was going on, but that didn't really give any new info or insight into the case, just mudslinging really.
If I did think she was innocent I'd doubt that show would change my mind.


----------



## robert toms (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

saya tidak mengerti...I do not understand....other basic Indonesian (bahasa) handy in Bali....tidak mau jam tangan ....do not want wrist watch...Jangan!....go! or p..off....etc .Even if you only know a little ,like me,it makes life a lot easier when in predatory places like Bali.
I thought that the Channel 7 revelations on Corby were fairly poorly done.What if did confirm was that hell hath no fury like a woman scorned !


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> There is one thing that story on Today Tonight convinced me of... and that is that what passes for "current affairs" on television these days is a complete and utter disgrace.
> 
> A great reminder of why I rarely watch television. The common denominator must be pretty low these days.




Sorry, but for what are we signing this petition, to have her on Dancing with The Stars when she is repatriated or to continue her jail sentence for being caught running dope into Indonesia. I rarely go into "petition" sites as it attracts spam. "Please explain" as another great player once said. 

Garpal


----------



## >Apocalypto< (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

I am not signing anything!

Her and the Bali 9 can get whatever they have coming!

They knew the risks they where taking and they are all seasoned travelers.

God why do people waste there time on these losers and not spend it on the homeless children of Australia! 

and no i did not just take a loss if all the above seems so nasty! 

 :twak:


----------



## Joe Blow (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Sorry, but for what are we signing this petition, to have her on Dancing with The Stars when she is repatriated or to continue her jail sentence for being caught running dope into Indonesia. I rarely go into "petition" sites as it attracts spam. "Please explain" as another great player once said.
> 
> Garpal




Garpal, this thread is almost two years old and was started by a member of ASF whose account was eventually suspended. Over time it has seemingly evolved into a general discussion of the Schapelle Corby case. 

I would not worry about the petition at this stage of the game. It has obviously long ceased to have any relevence... if it ever did.

However, if you wish to comment on the Schapelle Corby case, then this would seem to be the place to do it.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				dhukka said:
			
		

> Deserving has nothing to do with it. You can argue all day that drug sentences in SE Asia are ridiculous but the point is moot. You know the consequences of running drugs before you do it, if you don't know and you get caught you're an idiot, if you do and you get caught you're an even bigger idiot.




mate you hit the nail on the head!  :iagree:


----------



## CanOz (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Ok then, i give up....she's guilty then. God have mercy on her soul.

Cheers,


----------



## Realist (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

I think some Aussies owe the Indonesians an apology.

It also cost Indonesia tens of millions in tourism dollars I think.

Indonesia is the biggest loser in this episode. Schapelle merely got what was coming to her. Sad yes, but stupid also.


----------



## insider (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

Did you know that Schapelle took Drama as an elective in high-school... Here's an oscar for best actress in a Bali Jail Cell... 

Schapelle's acceptance speach: "I'd like to thank my mum, my dad, my sister and my little brother... I couldn't have done it with out the drugs... And i'm innocent, just kidding hehe"


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Garpal, this thread is almost two years old and was started by a member of ASF whose account was eventually suspended. Over time it has seemingly evolved into a general discussion of the Schapelle Corby case.
> 
> I would not worry about the petition at this stage of the game. It has obviously long ceased to have any relevence... if it ever did.
> 
> However, if you wish to comment on the Schapelle Corby case, then this would seem to be the place to do it.




Thanks Joe,

I've composed a poem whose mode of composition is called a Bashir. It needs to be endlesly repeated and as the Wise would say the more it is repeated the closer one gets to the truth. 


A difficult case.
A less than honest judicial system.
A girl caught seemingly redhanded with a lot of dope.
A regime that likes to punish the poor and allow the rich and powerful to escape prosecution for similar crimes. 
Less than perfect relatives and friends.
Less than perfect relatives and friends.
A regime that likes to punish the poor and allow the rich and powerful to escape prosecution for similar crimes. 
A girl caught seemingly redhanded with a lot of dope.
A less than honest judicial system.
A difficult case.

Garpal


----------



## insider (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

We should focus our energy on a real victim... David Hicks


----------



## Bobby (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				rederob said:
			
		

> Guilty by association?
> But she looks innocent!
> I'm sure the movie will reveal all.
> Especially the profit motive.




Rob,

Yes its me Bob ~ you won a bottle of wine


----------



## nomore4s (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

One thing is for sure though,

Mercades has an awesome set of front teeth


----------



## insider (12 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				nomore4s said:
			
		

> One thing is for sure though,
> 
> Mercades has an awesome set of front teeth




Yeah reminded me of a cow catcher from a steam train

Now that Corby is guilty shouldn't all the money raised be given back... Little kids donated money


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

*My dad's best advice...."never trust a woman" and never a 'Druggie'....they are both good actors...

even worse when combined.....
*


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=227006


> Former friend 'ruined Corby's last chance'
> Tuesday Feb 13 05:00 AEDT  By ninemsn staff and wires
> 
> Mercedes Corby has defended her sister Schapelle, lashing out at a former friend's claims that the convicted drug smuggler tried to entice her to transport drugs to Bali. The Seven Network's Today Tonight ran the claims in a paid interview with Queensland woman Jodi Power, who Mercedes says was motivated by spite.
> ...



Before we start celebrating at her (Schappelle's) expense, let's let her have her chance at a fair hearing in appeal.  sheesh.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> There is one thing that story on Today Tonight convinced me of... and that is that what passes for "current affairs" on television these days is a complete and utter disgrace. A great reminder of why I rarely watch television. The common denominator must be pretty low these days.



Best show on TV (when available) imo is "Media Watch" -  when the channels and other media get just a fraction of the scrutiny they so happily dish out.  (including legal matters before the court , without concern of whether they are screwing up the case for the defence - or the prosecution half the time).


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

just a thought, and I'm not condoning either activity, but personally I'd like to know the difference between a drug pusher and a cigarette company.


----------



## sam76 (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> just a thought, and I'm not condoning either activity, but personally I'd like to know the difference between a drug pusher and a cigarette company.




that reminds me - watch "Thank you for smoking" out on DVD now.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> just a thought, and I'm not condoning either activity, but personally I'd like to know the difference between a drug pusher and a cigarette company.




Drug pusher uses blackmarket, cigrette company uses legal markets so other than that, your right Nothing


----------



## imajica (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

naming your kids Schapelle and Mercedes   hehe

sounds like white trash with delusions of grandeur if you ask me!!!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				imajica said:
			
		

> naming your kids Schapelle and Mercedes   hehe
> 
> sounds like white trash with delusions of grandeur if you ask me!!!




Should have named them scalpel and mazda


----------



## Odduna (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				imajica said:
			
		

> naming your kids Schapelle and Mercedes   hehe
> 
> sounds like white trash with delusions of grandeur if you ask me!!!




I am very hurt by how the media has treated this story. SHAME SHAME SHAME. They have failed to celebrate another Australian export success story.

We successfully exported 1 bogan/white trash for at least 20 years
However, like AWB and shipments to Saudia Arabia, we are having problems with other shipments such as another bogan with a name of a car and teeth like a cow catcher. 

However, we should not forget, apart from the 1st high profile bogan, we did manage to export another 9 people. 

Australians, please go out and celebrate another great export success!
And remember to do your bit, if you see a bogan, make sure you buy them a one way ticket to Bali.


----------



## bingk6 (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				nomore4s said:
			
		

> One thing is for sure though,
> 
> Mercades has an awesome set of front teeth




LOL! Cheeky Fella!!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				nomore4s said:
			
		

> One thing is for sure though,
> 
> Mercades has an awesome set of front teeth




Better if she had no teeth  

Oh comon that was a low blow, Wink Wink


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

All jokes should be posted on the JOKE thread, Cause that what it is, SCHAPELLE is a JOKE


----------



## Happy (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



> From Nine MSN, by ninemsn staff and wires
> Tuesday Feb 13 05:00 AEDT
> 
> FORMER FRIEND 'RUINED CORBY'S LAST CHANCE'
> ...




Vote on Nine MSN around midday today, looks like 5 to 1 more people believe new story.

Doesn’t look like the end of this, somehow I lost interest.


----------



## The Mint Man (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

This jodi power may be a liar (or may not be) but I think this story has shown that Mercedes is a liar... after all they did have pictures of her smoking pot, something to which she has previously denied.


----------



## The Mint Man (13 February 2007)

*Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

Sorry for the second Schapelle post but I want to know what you all think:

Considering the latest news, do you believe Schapelle Corby is innocent?
I know that no one will ever know the answer to this question but given all the information that has been given, be it true or false, what do you think?

For me, I have always given it.... probably 70% chance that she was innocent but after going over a heap of information in the last couple of days, plus the new news, Im not quite so sure anymore. And theres more to come tonight on 'Today Tonight' I believe.

This from nine msn
By ninemsn staff and wires



> Schapelle Corby's sister says she has contacted her lawyer to initiate legal action against the Seven Network's Today Tonight program after it broadcast claims she tried to entice a former friend to smuggle drugs.
> 
> Mercedes Corby told broadcaster Alan Jones that she had sent an email to her lawyer in relation to the paid interview, in which her former friend Jodi Power made serious allegations about the Corby family.
> 
> ...



I would really like to see that lie detector test!!!  Today Tonight, ACA, 60 minutes etc..... get onto her


----------



## The Mint Man (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

Ok, I was ment to attach a poll to this   ... mabey one can be added? joe?
The question was ment to be:
_Considering the latest news, do you believe Schapelle Corby is innocent?
No, not any more
No, never have
Yes, always have and still do
Considering the latest news, Im not so sure she is._

PS: I know I ****ed up..... can a mod please delete the second thread I somehow managed to post
EDIT: Thank you


----------



## rederob (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

I could not find another question asking:
The butler did it?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

So far 12.5% think she is innocent, which would be 1.5 jurors on a 12 person jury, enough to get her declared innocent in an Australian trial.

Garpal


----------



## Buy low. sell high (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

That "friend" on today tonight is hardly trustworthy BUT two things I saw on Today Tonight did convince me.

1. The photos of Mercedes taking drugs, when she said she'd never done drugs before. It also confirmed some rumors I'd heard.

2. The drug raid on their fathers neighbour that found marijuana in the same type of air-tight bags as were found in the boogybag and the fact that their father also owns another house nextdoor to the same guy. Just too coincidental for me.

Add that to all the doubts I had before = GUILTY!! 

The "friend" on Today Tonight said something that I thought was true: If after she was caught, they'd kept it quiet and just paid off the police, she'd be free right now. The more they fought it, the more the indonesians wanted her in jail.


----------



## insider (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

TT confirmed all the rumors I heard of the family about two years ago... Now Merc is suing channel 7... yeah right 

I hate druggies with a passion... they affect me directly when they try stealling from me


----------



## The Red Baron (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

I think the brother or mercedes are involved somehow and schapelle was silly enough to take the wrap. Dunno something odd about the family.

Even if she is guilty but 5-10 years is a more suitable sentence.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				imajica said:
			
		

> naming your kids Schapelle and Mercedes   hehe
> 
> sounds like white trash with delusions of grandeur if you ask me!!!





I understand where you are coming from, but its a bit judgemental, maybe they had plans to raise their kids up to achieve more than they had. The "white trash" label can be as limiting racially as the "drunk black" label. Not all poor uneducated Aussies are drug dealers or criminals with grandiose delusions about their children. If this family is criminal then they are , it has nothing to do with ethnicity or demographic origin, or the names they coose for their children. Some of the more damaging crooks in Australia have had names such as Brian, Larry, Terry, Paul, Rodney, Dominic, William, Bradley, Ray,   ..............   I could go on..............

Garpal


----------



## chops_a_must (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

Oh!! Jury duty!?

Speaking of being in a jury, guess who got called up?

Should I wear my Che shirt?

Or take my Homer jury glasses?

The trick is to say you're prejudiced against all races!

Lets see if I can get "sequestered".


----------



## insider (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Oh!! Jury duty!?
> The trick is to say you're prejudiced against all races!




Does this work?


----------



## chops_a_must (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Some of the more damaging crooks in Australia have had names such as Brian, Larry, Terry, Paul, Rodney, Dominic, William, Bradley, Ray,  Howard  ..............   I could go on..............
> 
> Garpal



:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Oh!! Jury duty!?
> 
> Speaking of being in a jury, guess who got called up?
> 
> ...



f

Dear Chops,

This is a huge opportunity. Keep very careful notes. Be nonpredudicial, open, affable, available, adequate, capable, and don't forget the "Homer" glasses. Best of luck mate.

Garpal


----------



## chops_a_must (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Does this work?



It would have to. Considering all the criminals there will be Aborigines.

*tongue in cheek*


----------



## imajica (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*

its common knowledge that people who name their children:

1. after car manufacturers

2. American states

3. misspelt augmentations of existing names

4. overly convoluted made up names

are redneck carnies!!!!


----------



## Col Lector (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

Hey guys, if someone slipped a super-heavy laptop, or say 2x2 litre bottles of milk into your boogie board cover......would you notice it on the walk from the baggage pickup to the customs counter??


----------



## insider (13 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				Odduna said:
			
		

> I am very hurt by how the media has treated this story. SHAME SHAME SHAME. They have failed to celebrate another Australian export success story.
> 
> We successfully exported 1 bogan/white trash for at least 20 years
> However, like AWB and shipments to Saudia Arabia, we are having problems with other shipments such as another bogan with a name of a car and teeth like a cow catcher.





Introducing The latest Australian built car export the 'MERCEDES CORBY'... Built by bogans for bogans... Order one now and get seat covers made from her brothers flannelette shirts


----------



## insider (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				Col Lector said:
			
		

> Hey guys, if someone slipped a super-heavy laptop, or say 2x2 litre bottles of milk into your boogie board cover......would you notice it on the walk from the baggage pickup to the customs counter??



Definately... 4 kilos is alot of weight for one hand


----------



## insider (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> It would have to. Considering all the criminals there will be Aborigines.
> 
> *tongue in cheek*



 Perhaps if you claim that you are racist, do not like the gay community and are a satanist this might get you out of jury duty and maybe on a watch list


----------



## chops_a_must (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				insider said:
			
		

> Perhaps if you claim that you are racist, do not like the gay community and are a satanist this might get you out of jury duty and maybe on a watch list



Yeah, ASSIO already have photos of me.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

Another trivia question.  Merc is getting a bagging for smoking pot. (hope Im right with that assumption).  What percentage of us have tried pot?  ever? say 60%?  straight away those votes are "diminished in relevance".  And if we tried it once, and not again, are we in a position to judge others harshly over it - (I understand reformed smokers can head down that road).   Perhaps if we didn't inhale (Clinton) ?  or perhaps if we drew the line at heroin , but thought about it long and hard (Obama).  
But the whole damned thing becomes a matter of relatives.    
(and you can choose your city, but you can't choose your relatives      )


----------



## mrWoodo (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> What percentage of us have tried pot?  ever? say 60%?  straight away those votes are "diminished in relevance".  And if we tried it once, and not again, are we in a position to judge others harshly over it




But of those 60%, how many have photo evidence of them smoking bongs, then denying it ? <0.0001%   

Hotman 'Mullet' Hutapea would have pulled it off


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

Woodo - true - 0.0001%  - think you've got me there 
moral of the story -  with mates like what's-her-name (sorry can't be bothered learning her name), who needs enemies!!    
(PS I wonder if miss what's her name ever smoked a joint?)
(PS I would have thought there's a mile between proving her sister smoked dope, and schapelle knowingly importing the stuff into indon.  Heck, no way am I gonna answer for my brother's deeds lol.)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

I'd forgotten about "Hotman" and his tribe of opportunists.

She's really in the hands of the Gods.

Maybe someone should send her Philosophy 101 and a dictionary.

You would have to feel sorry for her.

Garpal


----------



## The Mint Man (14 February 2007)

For those who voted,_ "I dont care. show me the stocks"_, Its a bit silly that you even voted on the poll in the first place, which would require you to come into the *General Chat* forum to start with and then venture into this thread! :eek3: same goes for the mod who modified it  As I said, It was posted in the correct forum after all   so please explain? this is a GENERAL story that has recently re-surfaced which the public in general are interested in, if your not... then dont get involved! simple enough ay?

I have another poll in the 'stock chat' related to the market hitting 6000 points and there are only about 20 people that have had their say, yet in this thread there have been 73 and counting over just 24 hours!!!
Its fair to say that this is more popular then stocks at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## Stan 101 (14 February 2007)

I just got back from a few weeks in the Golden Triangle and then a couple of days in Bangkok. I still find it hard to believe that Farangs (tourists) get caught up in drugs over there. It is so sad to see they still think they can get away with it. I was going to visit a girl in one of bangkok's prison's when I was there but to tell the truth, my heart just couldn't take it any more. She's been there near on 10 years and is hoping for a King's pardon next year. She's guilty and admits it, although she lived in self denial for a few years before she actually owned up to it. Sad thing that she could have bribed her way out of her 20 year term for a couple of thousand baht extra than what she was prepared to pay... If anyone wants a link on some westerners in Thai prisons, drop me a pm..


cheers,


----------



## Stan 101 (14 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

deleted


----------



## Stan 101 (14 February 2007)

*Re: Please Sign *SCHAPELLE CORBY* Petition*



			
				imajica said:
			
		

> are redneck carnies!!!!




Do they have little hands and smell of cabbage?


----------



## shinobi346 (14 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Another trivia question.  Merc is getting a bagging for smoking pot. (hope Im right with that assumption).  What percentage of us have tried pot?  ever? say 60%?  straight away those votes are "diminished in relevance".  And if we tried it once, and not again, are we in a position to judge others harshly over it - (I understand reformed smokers can head down that road).   Perhaps if we didn't inhale (Clinton) ?  or perhaps if we drew the line at heroin , but thought about it long and hard (Obama).
> But the whole damned thing becomes a matter of relatives.
> (and you can choose your city, but you can't choose your relatives      )





I think the issue isn't that she smoked pot but the fact that she denied ever doing it which has now been evidently found to be a lie. If she lied about that to defend her sister what else did she lie about as well? her sisters innocence?


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				shinobi346 said:
			
		

> I think the issue isn't that she smoked pot but the fact that she denied ever doing it which has now been evidently found to be a lie. If she lied about that to defend her sister what else did she lie about as well? her sisters innocence?



mate,  relevance of mercedes opinion? 
nothing more that yours  or mine!
and I for one wont be voting until we "define our terms".
innocent of smoking dope? - almost certainly not.
innocent of knowing about previous shipments - maybe not again.
innocent of knowingly trying to import on this occasion - who knows??
and by the way , 
IF she is covering for one of her siblings, (again - pure speculation, but so too is everyone's opinion here) then - in my mind ,  that is honourable.!

And what miss-what's-her-name did is not honourable. (financial gain for dobbing in a friend with whom she had stayed whilst in Bali etc).  

maybe the stuff was supposed to be taken off at Brisbane? - is that so unlikely? - fairly common practice we were told.  I'm sure there are other  relevant counter-arguments.

By the way I haven't watched miss-what's-her-name on either of her paid performances over recent days.  Just read about it.


----------



## wayneL (14 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> mate,  relevance of mercedes opinion?
> nothing more that yours  or mine!
> and I for one wont be voting until we "define our terms".
> innocent of smoking dope? - almost certainly not.
> ...




Good post... and especially agree with what I have bolded.


----------



## mrWoodo (14 February 2007)

I've got a feeling the family, friends, etc. have all been lying. Mercedes is coming out now to try and distance herself from this whole saga before it blows up in her face.

Re. foreigners and drugs in Asia - Just read "The Damage Done" by Warren Fellows. That will put you off EVER going near drugs in Asia! Couldn't put it down, read it in a day.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2007)

hey Wayne, I especially agree with the following quote I read somewhere, also in bold 
*Never in the field of credit history, was so much, owed by so many, to so few.*
and on that score, I plead 110% guilty


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2007)

mrWoodo said:
			
		

> I've got a feeling the family, friends, etc. have all been lying. Mercedes is coming out now to try and distance herself from this whole saga before it blows up in her face.
> 
> Re. foreigners and drugs in Asia - Just read "The Damage Done" by Warren Fellows. That will put you off EVER going near drugs in Asia! Couldn't put it down, read it in a day.



I'll try to read your book mate.  Not that I need convincing believe me.  

Hypothetical question  - Is it possible to stay away from drugs in SE Asia?

Woodo, I tell you seriously mate, I know of a girl who was with a bloke and they were one of three couples - on a beach in SE Asia - and the police wandered up and inspected their wallets, -  in the process, planted drugs in one - they were warned by the old lady who hired them beach chairs, checked, found the offending produce, buried it in the sand - police apprehanded them yet again on some pretext as they left - and ... were really pissed off when they couldn't find the evidence they'd left there.   Ironical thing was, they were there on some Christian fellowship thing - seriously religious types.    

That was a moslem country, but I've also seen it in Christian countries in that region.  A local sold a yachtee some dope on one corner, and just around the bend he was apprended (by a policeman looking for all the world like the dopeseller's twin brother) and caught - nothin that some graft couldn't get him out of on that occasion.


----------



## wayneL (14 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> A local sold a yachtee some dope on one corner, and just around the bend he was apprended (by a policeman looking for all the world like the dopeseller's twin brother) and caught - nothin that some graft couldn't get him out of on that occasion.



And resold the same dope again no doubt. At least they're into recycling.


----------



## forexgame (14 February 2007)

we can say anything if it doesn't touch us personally....


----------



## Knobby22 (14 February 2007)

The one good thing that has come out of the Schappelle and the Bali 9 is that it may have saved some young foolish people ruining their lives acting as couriers for druglords.


----------



## transit (14 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*

I think the biggest argument to this is why would you try and smuggle 4kg of weed in a huge see through plastic bag through 2 airports (Brisbane & Sydney) with all the security and risk of detection when you could just drive it down in your car. See point #7.



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> ...maybe the stuff was supposed to be taken off at Brisbane? - is that so unlikely? - fairly common practice we were told.  I'm sure there are other  relevant counter-arguments.




Taken from The Age 



> 10 pieces of evidence that went against her:
> 
> 1. The vacuum-sealed marijuana was in a boogie board bag that Corby admitted owning.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrWoodo (14 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Woodo, I tell you seriously mate, I know of a girl who was with a bloke and they were one of three couples - on a beach in SE Asia - and the police wandered up and inspected their wallets, -  in the process, planted drugs in one




When I was in uni I went over to Thailand, met up with a girl who offered me some of her dope - I asked where she bought from, response was "my police boyfriend"   Needless to say, that kind of freaked me out for the rest of the night, wondering whether he'd be paying me a visit later on! I guess trying not to put yourself in the situation in the first place is the best way.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2007)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> The one good thing that has come out of the Schappelle and the Bali 9 is that it may have saved some young foolish people ruining their lives acting as couriers for druglords.



and how ironical that Scott Rush is included with the other two on death row. - considering his father brought the matter to the attention of the police.   SURELY that can't happen.   

I think the moral of THAT story is don't expect the Aus Federal Police to do anything other than pass on the info and watch you get hung.


----------



## Realist (14 February 2007)

It'll make for a good Aussie movie!!

What will the "A dingo stole my baby" catch phrase be this time.. ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2007)

*Re: Schapelle Corby, Innocent or Guilty? Poll*



			
				transit said:
			
		

> Taken from the Age .. ten points



You (and the Age) could well be right mate -  

Just another question from the peanut gallery, but were all those points known at the same time that the Age was publishing the probability that she was innocent. - way back.?

Sheesh - Jack Bauer's dad is the same actor (James Cromwell) who was the farmer in Babe - I just have trouble taking him seriously 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxpbL_CvoiA organ symphony

and btw realist, suppose that your life doesn't turn out quite as smilingly as you would wish, I hope that you accept the condolences of people with empathy.  - or perhaps you see humour in a dingo eating a baby?


----------



## Stan 101 (14 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Hypothetical question  - Is it possible to stay away from drugs in SE Asia?




Extremeley easy my friend...Never forget that most asians are thrid world people and would never want another to go through hardship...There are always the same percentage, though.
If you look for Ganja or worse, you'll find it in a flash. Just go to Koh Pan gnang on a full moon party night to find more extacy than you need. 
In Asia, you can walk up to a Pharmacy (chemist) and get whatever you want.... no questions asked. I don't take illegal substances, but the amount of toursists who hear me speaking local dialect who ask me for weed/.speed/ whatever is astonishing...If you want to smoke spliff, get a guest house in Nimbin, you'll have a better time...


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 February 2007)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> Extremeley easy my friend...Never forget that most asians are thrid world people and would never want another to go through hardship...There are always the same percentage, though.
> If you look for Ganja or worse, you'll find it in a flash. Just go to Koh Pan gnang on a full moon party night to find more extacy than you need.
> In Asia, you can walk up to a Pharmacy (chemist) and get whatever you want.... no questions asked. I don't take illegal substances, but the amount of toursists who hear me speaking local dialect who ask me for weed/.speed/ whatever is astonishing...If you want to smoke spliff, get a guest house in Nimbin, you'll have a better time...




A win/win situation...the buyer gets to escape from the confines of ho-hum and the seller makes some money to live off.Fortunately in our country you can escape the confines of ho-hum without drugs.


----------



## Stan 101 (14 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> A win/win situation...the buyer gets to escape from the confines of ho-hum and the seller makes some money to live off.Fortunately in our country you can escape the confines of ho-hum without drugs.




That sounds so negitive... Could you expand on that, please


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2007)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> That sounds so negitive... Could you expand on that, please




I don`t see the post as negative so expansion is not possible.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 February 2007)

sorry Stan 101 , I meant that no-one can assume that they won't end up on a trumped up drugs charge in Asia, 
 but then again, lol....

considering that British missionaries were selling opium to the Chinese during the opium wars,  (morally bankrupt bastads) - sanctioned by the british govt   (grown in India, sold in China, to get them addicted, and finally get the attention of the Chinese emperor)

or .. as  they say " must have given a chinaman a hard time in a previous life "  

also I wonder if they checked the DNA of the heroin in Pat Pong, would it show up as originating in the Golden Triangle ? just a thought. It's never black and white is it


----------



## Stan 101 (15 February 2007)

why would a "ho hum" person bother to go to another counrty to get busted for a life threatening felony when they could stay in their own country and continue their ho hum life by buying at the local pub?


----------



## Stan 101 (15 February 2007)

in all my meagre (by many others standards) of time in asia, the worst I have had to bribe my way out of is for wheel standing a 150cc motorcycle in cambodia .Getting run over by a taxi in India cost me a weeks pay to get the guy's taxi back on the road. By the cops's reckoning I wasa tourist. If I wasn't in the country, I would never have hit the taxi, therefore I was in the wrong... I couple of roupies later he had me on the way to hospital in the same cab LOL


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 February 2007)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> in all my meagre (by many others standards) of time in asia, the worst I have had to bribe my way out of is for wheel standing a 150cc motorcycle in cambodia .Getting run over by a taxi in India cost me a weeks pay to get the guy's taxi back on the road. By the cops's reckoning I wasa tourist. If I wasn't in the country, I would never have hit the taxi, therefore I was in the wrong... I couple of roupies later he had me on the way to hospital in the same cab LOL



lol - I used to hire bludy gr8 1000cc bikes in Thailand - but you're right, the stories were rife of people being run off the road, then not being allowed their passports back until they coughed up bigtime.  good one - same cab lol.


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 February 2007)

Realist said:
			
		

> It'll make for a good Aussie movie!!



Ahh! the movie, *the corby family will be able to go legit'*. : 
Like everyone else, originally I thought why would anyone be stupid enough to smuggle drugs into Bali.
It would seem her family had been doing it for years, why would anyone search for drugs coming into Bali. It's just a shame they didn't get her sister or half bro, I still don't think Shapelle was the ring leader but felt right from the start that her family were covering up something. I also think our own politicians would have done a lot more for her if they didn't get inside info from our own police.
The latest revelations in this case are finally flushing out the truth, not just Mercedes friend but also Schapelles original lawyer. (& the drugs the Corbys didn't want our police to test)
  Drug smugglers (cross border ones) really p1ss me off, why? because they bring suspicion onto honest travellers like myself, coming home with a dirty smelly backpack after a few months bumming around asia, being treated with suspicion/ malice until it's realised that bag of white powder is just laundry detergent (true story) . That's why I have no time for idiots like the Bali Nine or the Corbys who know the risks & do it anyway. They should show the movie Bangkok Hilton or similar on every overseas flight, but that prob' wouldn't get thru to these low-lifes anyway. I knew a few drug smugglers when I lived in Thailand, Aussies, French, Spanish & Germans so I know the type of ppl I'm talking about. And before the cops come knocking on my door, I didn't intentionally associate with them, some I know are still in jail (Bangkok) & others were always careful to hide their true identity. ( I often wonder though if a couple of guys from Victor Harbour are doing time now.)    Anyway it was a long time ago. 
   Still don't have much faith in Indonesian justice but they knew more about the Corbys than the Australian public did right from the start.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2007)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> Getting run over by a taxi in India cost me a weeks pay to get the guy's taxi back on the road. By the cops's reckoning I wasa tourist. If I wasn't in the country, I would never have hit the taxi, therefore I was in the wrong...




 Gee the cops are sharp...I had one try and bludge a cigarette off me at an airport (many many years ago when i smoked)and it confirmed to me that the system was different to ours.


----------



## Stan 101 (15 February 2007)

the system is different... Learn to deal with it.. It's their country... Not ours.. We are guests...I tend to play by the rule of the table at the time...Asking anything else is asking for trouble...
Don't forget those poor bastrards are working for a week / month on what I spend on a day at the local seafood harbour restaurant... When in rome- eat pasta...


----------



## Stan 101 (15 February 2007)

I actually have to say that I knew a little bit about horticulture, weed included. No well meaning pot smoker would go to Bali to get good weed. Importing weed to a country like that would make sense- if you are that stupidly inclined. There would cerainly make sense in a monetry value. Please make it known that that sort of thing is not or has never been on my aganeda...


Last I'll say on this...


----------



## The Mint Man (15 February 2007)

ch 7, now today tonight. new people coming out.
be quick


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 February 2007)

Let the poor girl serve her time for her crime,  and hopefully come out wiser at the finish.

As for the hangers on, (within whom I would include every media person and outlet who has worked on her case), lets just consider them a peculiar form of low life which feeds on the misfortune of others. 

Garpal


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 March 2007)

speaking of the media, and their tactics - seems you don't have to have any moral qualms if you simply hire people who everyone knows has no ethics (PI's)   


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=254462
> 'Today Tonight' host defends Corby lies, Wednesday Mar 14 05:00 AEDT
> By ninemsn staff
> 
> ...



 which makes it ok? .  (PS question then is ... is channel 9 above this sort of thing lol)  This poll being conducted on nineMSN


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> and how ironical that Scott Rush is included with the other two on death row. - considering his father brought the matter to the attention of the police.   SURELY that can't happen.
> 
> I think the moral of THAT story is don't expect the Aus Federal Police to do anything other than pass on the info and watch you get hung.



For Scott Rush to be hung or shot would be... "overkill" (?) - SURELY it won't happen !! ( will it?)   
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200703/s1872387.htm


> Rush's death penalty unconstitutional, says lawyer.  The lawyer for convicted drug mule Scott Rush says a two-pronged appeal will be mounted in Indonesian courts in the next few weeks.
> 
> Darwin-based Colin McDonald QC says the first appeal to Indonesia's Constitutional Court will start next week and run for a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (15 March 2007)

If you were a keen boogie boarder, you'd have carried your board a fair bit, I think that's fair to say. The cover apparently had a broken strap, so sounds like it too was well used. 

Surely, you'd notice the difference between carrying a rigid foam object, and a soft, bendy pillow-type object.

Having said that, I could say that after a long flight, if it was me, would probably just ignore it due to laziness. I mean, would you pick up your boogie board, and be thinking, "Hmmm...this feels slightly different, I must  open the board cover and make sure that it really is still a boogie board..."

You wouldn't really be expecting anything but your board to be in there. You'd just be thinking about the hotel bed.

Anyway, my view is that a board cover full of pot would weigh more and feel different, and you'd notice it. 

I do sypathize though, what a waste of a life. She looked OK in the bikini photo.


----------



## insider (15 March 2007)

AnalysisParalysis said:
			
		

> If you were a keen boogie boarder, you'd have carried your board a fair bit, I think that's fair to say. The cover apparently had a broken strap, so sounds like it too was well used.
> 
> Surely, you'd notice the difference between carrying a rigid foam object, and a soft, bendy pillow-type object.
> 
> ...




For starters she's a dog and not OK... She lies like my sister... She's guilty... I always knew it... I'm like a human lie detector... I'm disappointed in the Australian community for being so nieve and believing her straight away... This is a mistake most guys make with their girlsfriends when they're doing the dirts on ya and you don't want to believe it so you sit there and yes... Always ask questions!!! I have to say scam of the century


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (15 March 2007)

Well, God knows either way. 

Kinda harsh penalties, just for pot. She might just be a heavy user.


----------



## insider (15 March 2007)

AnalysisParalysis said:
			
		

> Well, God knows either way.
> 
> Kinda harsh penalties, just for pot. She might just be a heavy user.





Nelson Mutts has something to say


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 May 2008)

peripheral to Schapelle Corby matter I know, but Mercedes seems to have had a good day in court anyway. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/05/29/2259754.htm?section=justin



> Channel Seven guilty in Corby defamation case
> Posted 2 hours 28 minutes ago
> Updated 1 hour 45 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## arco (30 November 2008)

*New York songbird's lament for Schapelle*



Eamonn Duff
November 30, 2008

An American musician has gained notoriety after penning a political song about convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby. New York-based singer-songwriter Tara Hack has attracted rave reviews and 1000 hits on YouTube after releasing the track earlier this month.

Titled Saya Tidak Bersalah, I'm Not Guilty - Corby's final words before being sentenced - the song highlights her imprisonment and attacks the Australian Government and the media for their lack of support for the 31-year-old Queenslander.

It includes the lyrics: "She touched down, she didn't get far/ she got framed in Denpasar/ she planned to stay at a fine hotel, but her stay in Bali turned into hell/ take two weeks on a fine vacation, spend nine hours in interrogation/ a one-way ticket straight to heaven, she won't get out until she's 47."

Hack, described by US music website Top40-charts.com as a "highly acclaimed indie-pop artist", said: "I hope that in even the smallest way this song helps to bring awareness to Schapelle's horrific situation. I hope it is a tiny step to give Schapelle back the voice that was so cruelly and unjustly stripped from her."

Corby was thrust into the US spotlight in June last year following the screening of a documentary titled Ganja Queen on HBO, filmed during Corby's 2005 trial.

*When a longer two-part version was screened in Australia, it reignited debate about Corby's guilt or innocence, largely due to convicted drug smuggler Malcolm McCauley, who said he knew the truth. McCauley was arrested in November 2005 when a police raid on his Adelaide home uncovered evidence of trafficking and pictures of him visiting Corby in jail. He served 15 months for his part in transporting 100 kilograms of cannabis to Queensland.

In an exclusive interview with The Sun-Herald, McCauley said Corby's late father Mick had been the Queensland-based recipient of his drugs since 2000. He spoke of a "well-oiled machine", involving Mick Corby and Bali airport security personnel.*

http://www.smh.com.au/news/technolo...t-for-schapelle/2008/11/29/1227979822025.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2008)

arco said:


> New York songbird's lament for Schapelle




http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=uxaldQElRyg
embedded :-
 "Saya Tidak Bersalah" (I'm Not Guilty)

don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger here lol   Here's what the poster of that youtube says in explanation :-



> True life story of an Australian womens wrongful imprisonment in Indonesia. Schapelle Corby was traveling to Bali Oct 8th 2004 with her friends and a family member,to celebrate her sisters 30th birthday. One last vacation before having to care for her father who had become ill with cancer.In between Sydney and Bali 4.2 kg of marijuana was found in a clear plastic bag in an unlocked piece of her luggage. The same morning Schapelle flew,custom agents at the Sydney airport were busted trying to smuggle cocaine.
> 
> Schapelle had flown out of two airports that day, and had passed all the security checkpoints at the Brisbane airport.Schapelle was than illegally interrogated for 9 hours after 13 hours of travel. Indonesian courts refused to test the drugs for fingerprints, DNA, or country of origin, they later burned the evidence without ever checking.
> 
> ...






> Tara Hack I'm not Guilty Lyrics:
> 
> Did you ever hear the one about poor Schapelle
> She's locked away in a prison cell
> ...


----------



## fimmwolf (1 December 2008)

"Saya Tidak Bersalah"


----------



## numbercruncher (1 December 2008)

> I don't care. Show me the stocks!    138 52.67%





May you all continue to be walloped by the Global financial meltdown


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2008)

Actually I'm particularly feelin sorry for Scott Rush (one of the Bali 9). - facing death sentence at the moment. 

But interesting that three Aussie drug mules have been found guilty and charged in Australia (rather than in Indonesia) for similar offence - charge only 5 years, with non-parole of 2.5 yrs.  

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/12/05/2439393.htm?section=justin



> Trio linked to Bali nine mastermind jailed
> Posted 5 hours 4 minutes ago
> Updated 5 hours 0 minutes ago
> 
> ...




PS 
I mean Prof Singer and Ball - who campaigned for the tobacco industry with bogus science - knowing it to be lethal - should have been charged with murder if you ask me.


----------



## ZackW (8 December 2008)

The callous and compassionless position of so many people on this is frankly sickening. 20 years. To any right minded person that is obscene.

Maybe it is because of the smear campaign, which so many have been dumb enough to swallow. You know the one - the one depicted by this film, which mainstream media never mention: 



The rest of the world can see the facts onbjectively, from outside this sphere of influence. The sham of a trial, the cruelty, and the subsequent unsubstantiated smears used to manage Australian opinion. 

Just how do you think the rest of the world views Australia, in growing numbers, in the light of this? Perhaps you should ask Miss Hack.


----------



## ZackW (8 December 2008)

And that SMH report on Tara Hack's song? The one above, in which they use the track as another excuse to re-run a previous smear?

This guy, at Xenox News, has them down to a tee:

A Lament for Australian Journalism 

And people STILL can't see through it.


----------



## explod (8 December 2008)

In any civilised jurisdiction the destruction of evidence prior to the determination of all proceeding including appeals would lead to release without conviction.   Proper forensic examination of the bag may well have painted a very different picture.

Somehow we should be working to have the Rudd Government negotiate with Indonesia to have our Aussie girl returned home.  I know it is not a simple as that, but proper attention needs to be given to it.

As a former cop for 30 years, a Father and Grandfather I feel extreme disgust and shame at what occured in this case.   And If I did not know better I would not be surprised if some of our officials turned the other way when maybe they could have helped put all the evidence on the table.   And certainly some assistance from the Attorney Generals Department to their opposite number could have made a big difference to justice in this case.   As a democracy should it not be our role to show others a better path.


----------



## michael_t_f (8 December 2008)

It doesn't matter if she is innocent or guilty she should not be there.
Anyone that says she deserves 20 years or finds it amusing is a moron and obviously has no first hand experience with jails or the legal system therefore waving their right to an opinion.


----------



## Stan 101 (8 December 2008)

explod said:


> As a former cop for 30 years,




*temp hijack*
Now your name makes more sense...At first I thought you were in the demolition businees with poor typing / literary skills.
*end hijack*.


cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2008)

:topic
lol
And if you're ever on a plane and you see your friend Jack a few rows away - don't try to call out to him.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 December 2008)

michael_t_f said:


> It doesn't matter if she is innocent or guilty she should not be there.
> Anyone that says she deserves 20 years or finds it amusing is a moron and obviously has no first hand experience with jails or the legal system therefore waving their right to an opinion.




Have you seen the hundreds of poor addicts , whose lives and childrens lives , have been poisoned by her and her ilk.

guilty
guilty

gg


----------



## Green08 (8 December 2008)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by michael_t_f
> > It doesn't matter if she is innocent or guilty she should not be there.
> > Anyone that says she deserves 20 years or finds it amusing is a moron and obviously has no first hand experience with jails or the legal system therefore waving their right to an opinion.
> ...




Michael I will take it that you DO NOT HAVE young children?  Or you pushed drugs at some point in your life and didn't get caught??

In complete agreement with GG.   

If you wish to F''' with another countries laws OR be stupid enough to act as any 'mule'.  You deserve the full force - if death - death.  

If you go to a country it is not just about the cuisine or culture.  You need - especially in these times- to be aware of the law


----------



## Green08 (8 December 2008)

explod said:


> In any civilised jurisdiction the destruction of evidence prior to the determination of all proceeding including appeals would lead to release without conviction.   Proper forensic examination of the bag may well have painted a very different picture.
> 
> As a democracy should it not be our role to show others a better path.




Explod

The problem is your dealing with a 3rd world country - a developing nation in many many ways that includes culture, religion, education and global knowledge understanding.  

Yes, as Australians in a democracy - we should be a great example.  You can take a horse to water though you can't make it drink ( or in some cases sip)!


----------



## robert toms (9 December 2008)

Has anyone every contemplated what judgement would be put on an Indonesian if they were caught out ,in the same circumstances,at any Australian airport ?
Dia bersalah?


----------



## numbercruncher (9 December 2008)

robert toms said:


> Has anyone every contemplated what judgement would be put on an Indonesian if they were caught out ,in the same circumstances,at any Australian airport ?
> Dia bersalah?





 2 years in a 5 star prison, internet, tv , air con , 3 nutritionist prepared meals a day , prayer room , 8 hours outdoors a day and ruddy would go to Indo and kiss **** and apologise for having to do this and maybe offer lower interest on the 5 billion loan ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

my 
We're talking pot.
Responsible for a fraction of the pain that tobacco causes. (although I hate em both). 
Even if she's guilty, she doesn't deserve such a lengthy sentence - when seen in comparision with other similar crimes. 
eg the tobacco companies deserve more.
Especially as they have intentionally misrepresented the truth in the advertising campaigns.

Finally - "Scientists" like Prof (sic) Fred Singer and Ball - who were on the payroll of the cigarette companies and denied any link with cancer - 
should personally be charged with murder. (imo)


----------



## nioka (9 December 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> *temp hijack*
> Now your name makes more sense...At first I thought you were in the demolition businees with poor typing / literary skills.
> *end hijack*.
> 
> ...



 This sort of answer is the type of posts that talk people into posting on another forum instead of ASF. The mods would do a service to Joe by moderating this type of post and suspending the poster for a few days contemplation. Abuse is not necessary and those that live in glass houses etc, etc.


----------



## numbercruncher (9 December 2008)

What abuse ??


----------



## Stan 101 (9 December 2008)

nioka said:


> This sort of answer is the type of posts that talk people into posting on another forum instead of ASF. The mods would do a service to Joe by moderating this type of post and suspending the poster for a few days contemplation.




I agree wholeheartedly, I do deserve a damn good banning... I am guilty of posting something off topic. You on the other hand also deserve a damn good banning for knowing better, yet still posting a rant to continue the off topic conversation.


nioka said:


> Abuse is not necessary and those that live in glass houses etc, etc.



Who abused who? 


Mods, which way to the showers?


cheers,


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

Back to topic.

I'm sorry to disagree 2020 not on principle but the world we deal with now.

Understanding their laws - any other country in the earth is important. Basic things like drugs should be obvious -Don't do it.

Yes I think Australia's attitude to certain crime - no matter who is doing it should be change and serious penalty - more serious than we have now imposed.

I feel for the people they put as refugees in the middle of nowhere in revolving conditions. The serial killers get a better deal with hot meals, medical attention, aircon.   many things in the world are screwed up.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> Who abused who?



and anyone who says it wrong also gets a flogging.
It's "Whom abused who"!
or maybe it's "Whom abused whom"?  Hell now I'm confused.

Reminds me I heard em say on the ABC something like :- 
"The answer are the professors"
got me scratching my head I can tell you 

PS Nioka, my guess is that Explod has a sense of humour big enough to handle that one lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

PS Green - howdy.

btw, had you or anyone challenged me that alcohol also causes massive damage to us (countless social problems), then I'd agree there as well.

i.e. I just don't see that she deserves 30 years whatever for doing the equivalent of something that respectable tobacconists and publicans do in Aus every hour.


----------



## robert toms (9 December 2008)

I did say what judgement ...not what sentence.
There is a case similar to Corby where a Japanese girl was sentenced to seven years in Melbourne.She was on a tour passing thru Kuala Lumpur where here luggage/case got damaged.The helpful Malaysian tour guide offered to get it mended for,which he did.
When  she arrived in Melbourne hash was found in lining of her case.
She told the court what had happened in KL,but they weren't buying that.
A few years later the culprit,imprisoned on a different charge in Malaysia,admitted what he had planted in her luggage.(he probably damaged the luggage initially)
It wasn't enough  to get here any leniency or pardon,and she served out her time before going back to Japan.


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

> btw, had you or anyone challenged me that alcohol also causes massive damage to us (countless social problems), then I'd agree there as well.




Completely agree on alcohol and the laws for drunken destructive behavior should be very hard.  Hit with some much higher fines $6,000 for first drink driving offence and 6 points - would be a deterrent but you will always have losers who will always do the wrong thing.

And community service.  Rampages destroying property, Rape, Domestic violence, Violence leading to death and maiming others.  

Not the lolly water tax.  Let's get serious.  Start hitting them in the wallet

Killing someone jailed with no parole - as far as I'm concerned if you kill some one whilst drunk that is equal to planned murder.


----------



## Nyden (9 December 2008)

Green08 said:


> Killing someone jailed with no parole - as far as I'm concerned if you kill some one whilst drunk that is equal to planned murder.




That's a touch extreme. Surely this has to be situational - and be treated on a case-by-case basis. What was the reasoning behind the drinking? Example - a man has just lost his entire family (through death, or a bad divorce), and wrongly decided to hit the drink. In a critically irrational, and intoxicated state of mind he decides to go out for a drive, and an accident leading to a death happens. Should this case be treated the same as a case of premeditated murder? That's nonsense, of course not.

One mistake should not lead to a wasted life, even if said mistake lead to one. Why destroy 2 lives? This is why I feel that the entire justice system needs an overhaul; yes, I'm a bleeding heart. Afterall, for those of us that don't believe in an afterlife - this life is all we have.


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> That's a touch extreme. Should this case be treated the same as a case of premeditated murder? That's nonsense, of course not.
> 
> One mistake should not lead to a wasted life, even if said mistake lead to one. Why destroy 2 lives? This is why I feel that the entire justice system needs an overhaul; yes, I'm a bleeding heart.





Absolutely premeditated murder.  

People know the law if they have a drivers licence, If they don't have a licence and drive they should be shot! Especially in any emotional  state when drinking exacerbates the problem.

A person knows they have impaired reflexes, they know it is illegal, *they know they could kill an innocent person or a family*.  

If you conciously know these things in Australia  then to me- regardless of situation it is premeditated murder.


----------



## Nyden (9 December 2008)

Green08 said:


> Absolutely premeditated murder.
> 
> People know the law, especially in any emotional  state when drinking exaserbates tr problem.
> 
> ...




You have never been in an irrational state? When the thinking is so incredibly unclear, and you honestly don't even know what you're doing? I have been in such states, where I have hurt myself "intentionally" - I used to burn my hands. Do you think this was premeditated, and that I planned weeks in advance to hurt myself? Well, that's just foolishness :

I've said it once, and I'll say it again - criminals need therapy, and reintegration into society, not 15 years behind bars, where their behaviour will merely be further instilled.


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> You have never been in an irrational state? When the thinking is so incredibly unclear, and you honestly don't even know what you're doing? I have been in such states, where I have hurt myself "intentionally" - I used to burn my hands. Do you think this was premeditated, and that I planned weeks in advance to hurt myself? Well, that's just foolishness :
> 
> I've said it once, and I'll say it again - criminals need therapy, and reintegration into society, not 15 years behind bars, where their behaviour will merely be further instilled.




Nyden I hope your hands are better.

Let's stick to the topic of driving.

When you burnt your hands you were not driving I assume. Yes I've had moments of rage and after my upbringing which you may have read - I go for long fast walks by myself.  The rages don't happen now.  

If not premeditated murder by singling out a specific individual and killing them - the defined meaning by law.  Then what do you call it.  It is not just an unforunate situation, it is not just a death.  It is somewhere inbetween.  

Therapy will NOT help everyone.  This was disussed in depth in another thread.

Evern with the best therapist there is no guarantee of change.  That has to come from within the individual and want and willilngness to change.


----------



## Nyden (9 December 2008)

Green08 said:


> If not premeditated murder by singling out a specific individual and killing them - the defined meaning by law.  Then what do you call it.  It is not just an unforunate situation, it is not just a death.  It is somewhere inbetween.
> .





How is running someone over whilst intoxicated premeditated? How is it singling out a specific individual?! It's negligence, it's manslaughter - it's not *intent* on killing someone. Intent should be the most important factor in any case, anything else is irrelevant. An intoxicated individual would not target a pedestrian, and run them over with intent to kill ...

To the other topic; the 2 go hand in hand. If an individual is in an irrational state (perhaps even classed as temporary insanity), and drinks as a means to cope - this is anything but premeditated, and the punishment of murder does not fit this crime.

I agree that a person (criminal) has to want to change - but how will prison force that either? As mentioned, very few prison sentences are indefinite - and after 10 years in one of those places, an ordinary man who made 1 mistake, might come out a hardened criminal with no prospects but further crime. Force group therapy on prisoners at least, perhaps after a few years it might sink in - despite reluctance to change!


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> How is running someone over whilst intoxicated premeditated? How is it singling out a specific individual?! It's negligence, it's manslaughter - it's not *intent* on killing someone. Intent should be the most important factor in any case, anything else is irrelevant. An intoxicated individual would not target a pedestrian, and run them over with intent to kill ...
> 
> To the other topic; the 2 go hand in hand. If an individual is in an irrational state (perhaps even classed as temporary insanity), and drinks as a means to cope - this is anything but premeditated, and the punishment of murder does not fit this crime.




Nyden - it was just MY opinion.  I do understand the law, in certain cases I disagree with the penalty. Freedom of speech.

Little confusion going on.

I gave the meaning of premeditated. It doesn't fit all cases however, I'm sure there have been jealous lovers etc drinking and out to kill the intented person.

Getting in a car drunk - just the act is premeditated.  You want to get home, you want to drive the car, you turn on the key, you know you SHOULD NOT BE IN THE SEAT, but think you're invincible.

Killing an innocent person - may not be premeditated by definition.

Killing themselves driving through stupidity is an unforunate action and they deserve to die.  Using the precious resources of Fire Brigade, Police, Ambulance, Doctors, Nurses Therapist for one Utterly stupid act is a waste when those resources are stretched and needed in critical cases.  The person driving should be made to PAY back a major portion of the disaster they caused - only then may people stop the act in the first place.  

The law in many cases - how good is your barrister - lets the driver off too easily.  The take away the full responsiblity and ownership of the act.  Here's some time for manslaughter - don't do it again.  Society has left to a large part the fact that you can do things and the penalty is not that stiff.  

You can't stop people drinking, driving, killing, going to therapy repeating.

I do not have personal experience losing a loved one like this or conviction .  However should any one kill one of my children by drunk driving I will be baying for their blood!  And their Death Sentence.

The way you're talking do you know someone personally who has been convicted of this?


----------



## numbercruncher (9 December 2008)

Alot of people want to be in Jail , living on the streets is a cold and hungry existence - they get a good deal on the inside.


----------



## Nyden (9 December 2008)

Green08 said:


> Nyden - it was just MY opinion.  I do understand the law, in certain cases I disagree with the penalty. Freedom of speech.
> 
> Little confusion going on.
> 
> ...




Yes, and your opinion is of course valid green.

The solution to drink-driving in my opinion is having cars that perform a Breathalyzer test before starting - or having a lock box at pubs that will only give you your keys if you pass the test as well.

Well, premeditation involves intent, and planning. Drink driving whilst "knowing" (difficult to know, and prove) you might cause an accident is gross negligence at best - but I certainly wouldn't believe any planning was involved.

Perhaps there is something to charging a fee for any negligence, but surely this could even be done by the victims through the courts?

No, I don't know anyone who's had such a conviction, and I almost never drink myself either. I had a glass or 2 the other night (sparkling white) and could hardly walk! I nearly fell over into the wall on multiple instances; this just goes to show how different people have different levels of tolerance, probably due to the fact that I never really touch the stuff


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> Alot of people want to be in Jail , living on the streets is a cold and hungry existence - they get a good deal on the inside.




I suppose you have to weigh the pros and cons.  Being someone's bitch or gang raping mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nyden (9 December 2008)

Green08 said:


> I suppose you have to weigh the pros and cons.  Being someone's bitch or gang raping mmmmmmmmm




Yes, those prisons are just top-notch at helping people re-assimilate into society, aren't they? :

One of the most influential lessons of my life, was when my partner fought with me over my wanting revenge for someone that had wronged her terribly. We got to a point in the argument, where it was brought up that even if someone were to ever kill her - she would not want any revenge taken on her behalf (and would in fact want me to forgive them), as she would never want a person to suffer because of her. It was from this that I learned of something wonderful - selflessness, and forgiveness.

My partner saved me through that lesson, and although it took a few good years to sink in - it has made a tremendous impact on my life. I guess I just try to pass on such wisdom's now in my musings


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> The solution to drink-driving in my opinion is having cars that perform a Breathalyzer test before starting - or having a lock box at pubs that will only give you your keys if you pass the test as well.
> 
> different levels of tolerance,




Serious - Great Ideas! Keep them coming - you might be able to strike a deal with the car guys in the US, part of the plan for the give me give me money mob. And charge a decent fee for the intellectual knowledge!! They seem to be lacking in this department. 

Though some people might need a lock box at their front door and breath in a tester to see if it pops open.

Everyone has the tolerance difference, I don't believe fully in the body mass idea.  many other factors you you have shown. 

Allergies to so people get so insited by alcohol they are time bombs.


----------



## Green08 (9 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> . It was from this that I learned of something wonderful - selflessness, and forgiveness.




Yes forgiveness is a virtue.  I've done some healing in that area.

Take my child's life - I can't forgive.  My children whom I dealy love, support and brought into this world to have a wonderful life.

I know where you are coming from - I've seen parents whose child was gunned down in a senseless gang initiation shooting get to a point in their lives to face the perpetrator in a controlled enviroment. Telling them what they took from a parent. The perp seems saddened and with the event fully regeristering for the first time on an emotional scale.  Doesn't mean they will change.  It is the parent who is the courageous one.  

Don't think I could do it and hope to goodness I never have too.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

Green08 said:


> ... Understanding their laws - any other country in the earth is important. Basic things like drugs should be obvious -Don't do it.




Trouble is there's a heap of corruption out there. 

Lol - I remember whilst in the Philippines once - on a yacht at the Manila Yacht Club - and a crewmember of another boat went downtown and (foolishly) bought some pot from a local on a street corner. 

Then went around the corner, only to find that he was questioned , searched and arrested by a policeman who looked for all the world like the twin brother of the bloke who'd sold it to him in the first place. 

He was able to "purchase" his way out of the dilemna. 

Another story almost identical - I have a rel, a girl, who was in Malaysia with a Christian group - three couples at the beach. Police turn up and ask to look at their wallets.  They're inspected and a bunch of wallets handed back (in a bag or some such).  

Anyway after they'd gone, one of the blokes discovers that there's an extra wallet, and it contains drugs of some sort.  The lady who hired them the beach chairs warns them quietly that the police are not to be trusted.  They hide the wallet in the sand.  As they walk back to the street, the police approach them again - and say they want another inspection of the wallets.  Signs of visible distress on the policemen's faces when they can't find the extra wallet.


----------



## Agentm (9 December 2008)

i think the ole it wasnt me.. it wasnt me.. is not the way to get out of jail for trying to bring in bricks with a body board.

if you think a little scam like what your talking about is to be used to demonstrate police corruption o/s, then you may want ot look a lot closer at the local state crime units past and present, and you may see a common thread but imho a far more sinister and dangerous one, here at home.

in the poorer asian countries you will find officers trying to make a buck, but that doesnt deminish what corby did.  

she is not facing the death penalty, that is a good thing for her, but there are plenty of others in the prison system that are, local and foreign. all sad tales and many from far poorer circumstances and harder places and even forced into it, but for corby she had choices..

temptation is big, rewards are big...  its all too much for many to accept, but you have to accept the circumstances of these people and help them you can.. there was a german teenager who ended up in a bali jail, i think his mother gave up her life as a school teacher, left germany left her family and went to bali and spent i believe 9 years or more feeding her son daily.. either that or the kid would have starved to death.. sacrifice, yes, but some cant bear the thought of a child dying on a cement floor in a hell hole.

sometimes, you have to understand that a few quick dollars in bali can cost you your life, if not, you and your families livelihood for many years..

i cant say corby deserves what she is getting, i just say she made a choice which you have to accept, i can assure you she is trying to accept her situation in her own way.. she is growing up fast.. but has not got the skills or the structure around her to cope well imho


----------



## spooly74 (9 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> .
> The solution to drink-driving in my opinion is having cars that perform a Breathalyzer test before starting - l.




:topic

Sorry Nyden, Volvo are on to it ... knew I'd heard it somewhere before.

http://www.strangenewproducts.com/2005/08/volvos-multi-lock-system-prevents.html


----------



## explod (9 December 2008)

> she is not facing the death penalty, that is a good thing for her, but there are plenty of others in the prison system that are, local and foreign. all sad tales and many from far poorer circumstances and harder places and even forced into it, but for corby she had choices..




She at no time admitted that she was aware of the bags contents.  It was the say so of the officer in the first instance who would say anything to please superiors.

It is one against the other scenario that makes it imperative for the exhibits,  (The bag and its contents) to be subject to forensic examination.   Of course they were destroyed, not hard to make assumptions on this.

I know we cant tell Indonesia how to suck eggs but you would think that the Attorney General's department would at least work on relations and do a bit of back slapping to find some angles.   Not suggesting colored beeds, but play a bit of their own game in reverse.   I know a number of businesses who have done well by paying incentive fees to certain connections along the path so to speak.     Some have finished up in the can here though and serve them right.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

Well speaking of death penalties - and given heaps of dodgey and inconsistent justice - I'd still say it would be a travesty if Scott Rush was indeed executed. No way Jose. 

post #185 refers.


----------



## moXJO (9 December 2008)

It was a well known trick to use pretty young girls to smuggle drugs through back in the 90's. And I thought of that the day she got caught.
I would have questioned her old man a bit more. There was more to the story then what we were getting told.

Drug dealers can rot for all I care. Sentence doesn’t match the crime, oh well
And as far as pot (hydro) being a soft drug... you should check out the mental wards.  I've seen enough of the damage it can do, and yes alcohol is no better either. But it’s not like it’s a competition of which is worse.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2008)

moXJO said:


> Drug dealers can rot for all I care.



yep - specially cigarette companies.


----------



## moXJO (10 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> yep - specially cigarette companies.




Yep they are just as bad. I never understood that habit.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2008)

PS And until they're consistent, i.e. tough on the cigarette companies, they should be reasonable with the "other" cases.  

PS Not so sure I like these blokes who threatened Scott Rush though - the "mule drivers" who planned to accompany the mules sleeking in the sahadows as they took the risk of clearing customs etc.  Manipulators.  His mates on death row.   They don't deserve execution, but they are much worse that Scott Rush - or Schapelle for that matter  - and could surely do with an extended cooling off period. - seriously extended. (just imo).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 December 2008)

explod said:


> She at no time admitted that she was aware of the bags contents.  It was the say so of the officer in the first instance who would say anything to please superiors.
> 
> It is one against the other scenario that makes it imperative for the exhibits,  (The bag and its contents) to be subject to forensic examination.   Of course they were destroyed, not hard to make assumptions on this.
> 
> I know we cant tell Indonesia how to suck eggs but you would think that the Attorney General's department would at least work on relations and do a bit of back slapping to find some angles.   Not suggesting colored beeds, but play a bit of their own game in reverse.   I know a number of businesses who have done well by paying incentive fees to certain connections along the path so to speak.     Some have finished up in the can here though and serve them right.




As Mr.Bjelke-Petersen would have said, if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.

She was a duck.

She is guilty.

Let her serve her time in Indonesia and be a lesson to others.

gg


----------



## Julia (10 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS And until they're consistent, i.e. tough on the cigarette companies, they should be reasonable with the "other" cases.
> 
> PS Not so sure I like these blokes who threatened Scott Rush though - the "mule drivers" who planned to accompany the mules sleeking in the sahadows as they took the risk of clearing customs etc.  Manipulators.  His mates on death row.   They don't deserve execution, but they are much worse that Scott Rush - or Schapelle for that matter  - and could surely do with an extended cooling off period. - seriously extended. (just imo).




Why are you so indulgent towards Rush?   He entirely knowingly carried the drugs - worn in such a way as to be easily detected - into a country where they make no secret of the death penalty for such an offence?


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As Mr.Bjelke-Petersen would have said, if it walks like a duck, looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.
> 
> She was a duck.
> 
> She is guilty.



Lol
and Joh walked like a corrupt politician, -  looked and quacked like one, as well. 

He was sooo lucky not to go to jail.


----------



## explod (10 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Lol
> and Joh walked like a corrupt politician, -  looked and quacked like one, as well.
> 
> He was sooo lucky not to go to jail.




Yeeh, he was a great contributor to contrarian trading with his great line "don't you worry about that" whilst racing Russ was loading up the  treasuries with sure things.  But he hit the can with a good plonk, plenty of him.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2008)

Julia said:


> Why are you so indulgent towards Rush?   He entirely knowingly carried the drugs - worn in such a way as to be easily detected - into a country where they make no secret of the death penalty for such an offence?




Julia
you're gonna have to read up on this one. It's not the way you think - He was trying to take it out for a start.  And he had been threatened by these blokes (Chan threatened him with a gun) if he did not go through with it.  



> Rush told the court Chan told him "You do as I say, don't mess around with me. I've got a gun with me and I could kill you. If I wanted to, I could kill you right now" [7]. Chan has protested his innocence, saying before the court, "A lot of lies have been set against me, but the true reality is I'm not what people put me out to be. I've never threatened anybody in my life" [8].




When he (Scott) appealed his life sentence, it was upgraded to death.  - Now I ask you !! - What do you think of that? - seriously. 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Rush
> On February 13, 2006, Rush was sentenced to life imprisonment[2]. Rush appealed this sentence, and on September 6, 2006, his sentence was upgraded to the death penalty [3] - the only drug mule who received this sentence.[4]




But also his father notified the Federal Police 10 hours before he left Australia (Brisbane airport), and was assured that he would be stopped from going to Bali.  Instead they did nothing - other than to notify the Indonesian police.  

That's the only way they were arrested by the way.  The good news is I guess that they arrested the gang-leaders.  



> Rush's father, Lee Rush, said he contacted the Australian Federal Police in April 2005 fearing his son was travelling to Bali and would commit a drug related crime. Lee Rush claims then to have received assurances from the AFP that they would tell his son he was under surveillance to dissuade him from going through with the crime. Scott Rush's lawyers said he was never contacted.
> 
> Rush has brought an action in the Federal Court of Australia in Darwin against the AFP for breach of the bilateral treaty between Indonesia and Australia when information was handed by the AFP to the Indonesians. Such information should only be released by the Attorney-General. However, the Commonwealth Government maintains that the treaty only applies after a suspect is charged [11]. The application was dismissed by the Federal Court in January, 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2008)

PS 


> During court proceedings, Rush initially refused to handle strapping material admitted as evidence, saying "No no", before agreeing to handle the evidence *after being urged by the judge*.


----------



## Prospector (10 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> But also his father notified the Federal Police 10 hours before he left Australia (Brisbane airport), and was assured that he would be stopped from going to Bali.  Instead they did nothing - other than to notify the Indonesian police.
> That's the only way they were arrested by the way.




And as a parent, that is sickening. I cannot imagine how the father could deal with that.  I also read that the ringleaders threatened to harm their families if they didnt go ahead.  And sometimes even 20 somethings dont put their brain into action.


----------



## Julia (10 December 2008)

2020, I was aware of all that.
I feel immensely sorry for Rush's parents.  
Yes, the federal police seem to have behaved badly.
But if he was being threatened he still had the option to go to the police rather than go ahead with carrying the drugs into Indonesia.

Anytime a convicted criminal appeals his/her sentence there is the risk it can be increased rather than decreased.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2008)

Julia said:


> ... rather than go ahead with carrying the drugs into Indonesia.



out of Indonesia Julia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bali_Nine


> The Bali Nine is the name given to a group of nine Australian citizens arrested on 17 April 2005, in Denpasar on the island of Bali, Indonesia, in a plan to smuggle 8.3 kg (18 lb) of heroin valued at approximately AUD 4 million *from Indonesia to Australia*.
> 
> [1] Andrew Chan, Si Yi Chen, Michael Czugaj, Renae Lawrence, Tach Duc Thanh Nguyen, Matthew Norman, Scott Rush, Martin Stephens and Myuran Sukumaran, all aged between 18 and 28 at the time of their arrests,[2] faced the death penalty if convicted.[3]




Shame they don't charge the bloke who sold it to them 
(or maybe they have I forget)

oops looks like they got one anyway ..



> There were several avenues of appeal available to the Bali Nine. Lawyers had seven days post sentencing to lodge appeals. There is no time limit for those convicted to request clemency from the Indonesian president, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, however this requires an admission of guilt and has never been granted for a drug trafficking conviction. All have indicated they would be appealing their sentences,[40] except Scott Rush, who decided to seek clemency rather than follow the appeals process. Five of the nine convicted had their sentences reduced from life imprisonment to a 20-year sentence upon appeal.
> 
> 
> [edit] Related arrests
> *On 27 April 2005, Indonesian police shot and killed Man Singh Ghale, a known major Indonesian drug trafficker believed to be directly connected to the Bali Nine. Ghale, of Nepalese origin, was killed when police stormed his Jakarta home*.[41] Australian Federal Police Commissioner, Mick Keelty said Ghale was "directly linked" to the Bali Nine.[42]




+ further arrests in Aus


----------



## Julia (10 December 2008)

OK, sorry.  Out of Indonesia.
Changes nothing in terms of his guilt/innocence.

I see most of life in shades of grey, rather than black and white.
But I have two exceptions to this:   drug trafficking and violence/abuse of children.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2008)

Julia said:


> OK, sorry.  Out of Indonesia.
> Changes nothing in terms of his guilt/innocence.
> 
> I see most of life in shades of grey, rather than black and white.
> But I have two exceptions to this:   drug trafficking and violence/abuse of children.




so you'd also like to see Cigarette Company Directors rot in jail?


----------



## DB008 (10 December 2008)

l think that she guilty.

Death penalty, no.

Martin Bryant, dead penatly, yes.


----------



## Julia (10 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> so you'd also like to see Cigarette Company Directors rot in jail?



Stupid comment, 2020.
I know from past experience that any attempt at logical discussion on this with you would be unproductive so I shall not take the bait.


----------



## ZackW (11 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> The callous and compassionless position of so many people on this is frankly sickening. 20 years. To any right minded person that is obscene.
> 
> Maybe it is because of the smear campaign, which so many have been dumb enough to swallow. You know the one - the one depicted by this film, which mainstream media never mention:
> 
> ...





And it continues... the media are killing her. 

Here is the latest: a unique groundbreaking video is released to accompany that song they won't play. It has people ACROSS THE WORLD demonstrating for her. A "landmark video" making waves in Europe and the US. 

But you have never heard of it! Why do you think that is?

THIS is from a US wire:



ZackW said:


> WORLDWIDE VIDEO PROTEST FOR SCHAPELLE CORBY
> 
> A groundbreaking music video has today been released in support of imprisoned Australian, Schapelle Corby. Tara Hack's highly acclaimed song "Saya Tidak Bersalah, I'm Not Guilty", tells the horrific story, with the landmark video illustrating the increasingly global scale of concern.
> 
> ...




In the meantime... the government throw $1 billion at that regime, and leave her dying in her cell.

I cannot find the words to express how I feel about that, and those who scratch out excuses to let this girl suffer for 20 YEARS. What is wrong with some people?


----------



## ZackW (11 December 2008)

Oh: and here is that latest video they are hiding from you:



Wake up Australia: someone's life depends upon it.


----------



## moXJO (11 December 2008)

And what about the other Aussies that probably are innocent in Bali jails. Just because she has a pretty face doesn't make her innocent. 

Surprise surprise, found this on youtube. A bunch of hearsay- but it would confirm my suspicions on what the old man may possibly have been up to. Like I said in a previous post....


> It was a well known trick to use pretty young girls to smuggle drugs through back in the 90's. And I thought of that the day she got caught.




Not saying that the video is hard facts or true. But I bet there are a lot of people that know the family pretty well and shake their heads.


----------



## robert toms (11 December 2008)

A lot of Asian countries are very severe on drug use and trafficking...they view it probably as bad as we view pedophiles.
Drugs are considered a cancer in their societies...drug users lie and steal etc and drag down their families and those around them.They are considered to have an extremely negative effect on society.
Two years ago the Thais killed two thousand (I believe) drug users...most trying to escape from the police.No need to waste the courts' time!
Drug users are a burden on their society...drug traffickers are judged even more harshly.
Beware !


----------



## michael_t_f (11 December 2008)

Don't agree Rob. If you actually leave Bangkok or Phuket you can walk through fields with real Thai's pick pot and smoke opium which is a normal way of life for them. Their government representitives are the most corrupt people on earth. Bottom line is she doesn't deserve 20 years, put yourself in her position, think about not seeing your family, living in discusting conditions, your life being put on pause, and being treated like scum for 20 years, for a bag of pot? You can get a hooker to buy some pot off nearly any police officer over there it's a joke. How would you feel if it was your kid?


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2008)

moXJO said:


> And what about the other Aussies that probably are innocent in Bali jails. Just because she has a pretty face doesn't make her innocent.
> 
> Surprise surprise, found this on youtube. A bunch of hearsay- but it would confirm my suspicions on what the old man may possibly have been up to. Like I said in a previous post....
> 
> ...



Great post Moxjo.  I agree entirely. 

The singer of that song would be well advised to watch that video. 

STILL, I don't think she deserves 20 years; 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schapelle_Corby

and - in particular - I don't think that Scott Rush deserves death sentence - for being a Heroin mule - arguably less addictive than Nicotine. 

http://www.lycaeum.org/drugwar/hening.html



> I would like to thank this nation's [USA's] leading expert on addiction, Jack Henningfield for pointing out that *nicotine is more addictive than heroin, alcohol, or cocaine. A true voice uncorrupted by tobacco money. I would also add that tobacco has a far higher death rate (33%?) than either heroin, alcohol, or cocaine.* Yet, addiction criteria alone does not determine the nicotine (or illicit drug) health threat.



http://innovatorsawards.org/aboutus/henningfield



> Dr. Henningfield is the recipient of The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation’s Innovators Combating Substance Abuse Award in 2000, which he used to support efforts to assess and disseminate the science foundation for tobacco control policy.
> 
> One of Dr. Henningfield’s major areas of research has been on tobacco and nicotine.  His research has contributed to the understanding of nicotine as an addictive drug, and has advanced the treatment of tobacco dependence and withdrawal.


----------



## Nyden (11 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Great post Moxjo.  I agree entirely.
> 
> The singer of that song would be well advised to watch that video.
> 
> ...




I think the notion of nicotine being more addictive than heroin is insane. I happen to know a former addict; and it took 3 attempts at full-blown rehab, and took years for them to break the habit. They ended up stealing, lying, and nearly destroying their life - cigarettes are a slow-creep, but heroin can destroy a life over a month or 2.

People like to compare the 2 because they're too cowardly to admit to their weakness.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2008)

But Nyden - at least please admit that they are both seriously ( and unacceptably) addictive , and too much so to be legally available - over-the-counter in one case for cryssake.


----------



## Nyden (11 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> But Nyden - at least please admit that they are both seriously ( and unacceptably) addictive , and too much so to be legally available - over-the-counter in one case for cryssake.




Yes, but - (although I've never touched any drug, and never would) I respect that people can use nicotine on a casual basis; but it's my belief that it's downright impossible to do this with heroin, as even small amounts can lead to rapid addictions. The sad truth is that most people just have a death wish, and will destroy themselves one way or another - whether through drugs, inappropriate behaviour, or just diet and lifestyle.

Dope is for dopes  Life is perfectly fine on it's own without the need to "heighten" it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2008)

so Nyden, suppose you know someone who had two legs amputated due to poor circuation, plus had a stroke, plus couldn't speak and was paralysed on one side (and one arm) due to said stroke ...   due to a mixture of cigarettes and other things like diabetes and booze ...  and lived 10 years like that ... like someone I knew - in my family in fact (no speech, like Humpty Dumpty - thanks god he could read books   )  ...  would that make you a bit more anti- ncotine / smoking?


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> The sad truth is that most people just have a death wish, and will destroy themselves one way or another - whether through drugs, inappropriate behaviour, or just diet and lifestyle.





Interesting point right there.Do you know why these people have a death wish?

People with lots of money and people with no money do it so it isn`t money hey.It`s to escape from their own mind.


----------



## Nyden (11 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> so Nyden, suppose you know someone who had two legs amputated due to poor circuation, plus had a stroke, plus couldn't speak and was paralysed on one side (and one arm) due to said stroke ...   due to a mixture of cigarettes and other things like diabetes and booze ...  and lived 10 years like that ... like someone I knew - in my family in fact (no speech, like Humpty Dumpty - thanks god he could read books   )  ...  would that make you a bit more anti- ncotine / smoking?




2020, I am anti-drugs - all drugs. However, I would not entirely blame the drug for such inflictions, but blame the person. Where does it end? Do we blame KFC, and McDonalds for obesity rates? We apparently already are, and it's utter nonsense.

People need to start taking responsibility, even if it's on a social level. People quit cigarettes every day these days, and with modern medications it's becoming easier and easier. The problem is that people don't want to quit, because they're gutless and weak. The same reason people don't want to suddenly start exercising at 40 when they're fat - oh wait, we don't say fat these days, do we? No, it's politically incorrect. The appropriate term is curvaceous, and if we believe the twats on TV, it's beautiful, and healthy! 

Oh, and I am terribly sorry for your friend.


----------



## moXJO (11 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Great post Moxjo.  I agree entirely.
> 
> The singer of that song would be well advised to watch that video.
> 
> ...




She won't do the full 20 years.... so I think it is fair and a deterrent. I reckon I could safely put a bet on that, and expect a return of winnings in the next 5 years. 
Every few years someone gets caught and the media picks it up and highlights the dangers of drug trafficking to Asian countries. So I guess she was the face of 2000. I think it was a footballer back in the 90's (lost an eye, contracted Hep C, might have been the 80's).

Death is going too far, I use to support the death penalty but I must be mellowing a bit. The young bloke learnt a hard lesson of the criminal world. If you’re going to get caught get caught in Australia.


----------



## moXJO (11 December 2008)

Nyden said:


> Yes, but - (although I've never touched any drug, and never would) I respect that people can use nicotine on a casual basis; but it's my belief that it's downright impossible to do this with heroin, as even small amounts can lead to rapid addictions. The sad truth is that most people just have a death wish, and will destroy themselves one way or another - whether through drugs, inappropriate behaviour, or just diet and lifestyle.
> 
> Dope is for dopes  Life is perfectly fine on it's own without the need to "heighten" it.




I thought that Heroin was very addictive as well but there was some study done with the Vietnam vets. A lot were on it over in Vietnam and came back and went cold turkey (don’t quote me on that, was a long time ago when I heard it). So maybe it is people’s inability these days to control themselves? And to blame society?


----------



## Julia (11 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> and - in particular - I don't think that Scott Rush deserves death sentence - for being a Heroin mule - arguably less addictive than Nicotine.



You can't compare nicotine with heroin.  To do so just demonstrates your ignorance of both substances.

Have you considered that part of the reason for the increased sentence of Rush could be his past behaviour.  You've ignored consideration of e.g. the following from Wikipaedia.  There are also multiple references to his past convictions if you care to look.



> [edit] Earlier life
> During his schooling years, Rush was expelled from Brisbane's St Laurence's College during his Year 10 studies relating to a drug-related incident. He then moved to an inner brisbane school, Marist College, and then graduated in 2002. Rush was using cannabis at the age of 15 and has also used heroin, ecstasy and prescription drugs. A report compiled by the Queensland Community Corrections Department stated "Rush's drug of choice is amphetamines. He first began using amphetamines three years ago at the age of 17. He stated that his method of use has always been intravenous" .
> 
> During December 2004 Rush pleaded guilty at the Inala Magistrates' Court to 16 offences including drug possession, fraud, theft and drink-driving. A warrant for his arrest in Australia is currently outstanding relating to AUD$4796.95 stolen from the Commonwealth Bank [5].




Hardly the wide eyed little innocent!


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2008)

Julia said:


> You can't compare nicotine with heroin.  To do so just demonstrates your ignorance of both substances.



Julia
 Did I call you ignorant when you didn't even know that Scott Rush was taking stuff out of Bali when you thought  that he was taking it in ? 

And btw, I've quoted Dr. Henningfield who is "the recipient of The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation’s Innovators Combating Substance Abuse Award in 2000, which he used to support efforts to assess and disseminate the science foundation for tobacco control policy"

So you are cleverer than him?


----------



## nunthewiser (11 December 2008)

well................. after reading all that im gunna take up anything i can get my hands on!

ps.anyone know if the schapelle corby "lesbo lovers jail edition " out on dvd yet ?


----------



## Julia (11 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Julia
> Did I call you ignorant when you didn't even know that Scott Rush was taking stuff out of Bali when you thought  that he was taking it in ?



I did not call you ignorant.
I suggested you were ignorant *about the different properties*es (notably the effects) of heroin and nicotine and made the point that it's inappropriate to compare them overall.
Frankly, although I was polite enough to apologise for getting the direction of travel back to front re Rush, it's hardly the point, is it?  He was carrying the drug.  In which direction seems somewhat unimportant imo.



> And btw, I've quoted Dr. Henningfield who is "the recipient of The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation’s Innovators Combating Substance Abuse Award in 2000, which he used to support efforts to assess and disseminate the science foundation for tobacco control policy"
> 
> So you are cleverer than him?




Considering you've provided no reference for what his conclusions are or what he discusses, I can't comment.

If you are maintaining that heroin and nicotine can be considered equal I'd like to see some clearly made points from you demonstrating this.  Be sure to document all the effects experienced by users in each case.

Look 2020, I respect the fact that someone you care about has obviously experienced some very nasty medical complications.  But I very much doubt that all these conditions you describe can necessarily be sheeted home entirely to nicotine.  He may have already had underlying peripheral vascular disease, elevated blood pressure, genetic tendency to diabetes, all manner of susceptibilities.   

Just a mistake to necessarily confuse cause and effect when neither can possibly be completely clear.


----------



## ZackW (11 December 2008)

I find a lot of people on here to be ignorant and sick. Look at some of those posts above. 

Schapelle Corby's legal and human rights were abused systematically. This is a matter of record. Anyone who doesn't know some of the abuses by now must have been living in a box: Refusal to test the drugs for country of origin? A judge who admitted he had never acquitted anyone in 500 drug cases? I could go on and on and on. 

Yet some people her think that this is ok: forget it eh? Green light for all regimes like that to repeat for Oz citizens generally? 

Then her suffering. 20 YEARS. That is barbaric. Even if she had had a trail, that is not a sentence, it is a POLITICAL statement. Schapelle Corby is suffering for that... for something she never had control of.

But that is ok, eh? Just leave her to rot: human compassion is for losers?

Sorry: but for me, anyone who can't grasp these issues, and see through the media, needs to be looking at themselves.


BTW: Why so many Americans and Brits in that song video? Because they haven't been subjected to what this illustrates: 


ZackW said:


>





Obviously a lot of the above posters have.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 December 2008)

Julia said:


> I did not call you ignorant.



whatever
...

Sufficient to say that you believe that it's ok for cigarete companies to operate with impunity for foisting a highly addictive drug on the public - with formal govt approval 

I'm was tempted to call you ignorant - but I didn't


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> But that is ok, eh? Just leave her to rot: human compassion is for losers?
> 
> Sorry: but for me, anyone who can't grasp these issues, and see through the media, needs to be looking at themselves.




Matey most Aussies think the penalty is too harsh.I think you are courageous for bringing the issue to the fore and maybe the end result will be a jail term reduction.



.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2008)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sorry: but for me, anyone who can't grasp these issues, and see through the media, needs to be looking at themselves.



Zack, I'll say something , - the Lindy Chambelain episode had to be the lowest point that the Aussie media has ever experienced, or will ever experience 

And there are similarities I concede (though Schapelle is far more vulnerable let's face it)


----------



## Gundini (12 December 2008)

michael_t_f said:


> Don't agree Rob. If you actually leave Bangkok or Phuket you can walk through fields with real Thai's pick pot and smoke opium which is a normal way of life for them. Their government representitives are the most corrupt people on earth. Bottom line is she doesn't deserve 20 years, put yourself in her position, think about not seeing your family, living in discusting conditions, your life being put on pause, and being treated like scum for 20 years, for a bag of pot? You can get a hooker to buy some pot off nearly any police officer over there it's a joke. How would you feel if it was your kid?




This is where I'm at.... Watching that video broke me up! Surely she is naive, and IMO this is not how she roles. Her involvement, if any doesn't deserve this treatment, and severity!


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2008)

julia said:
			
		

> You can't compare nicotine with heroin. To do so just demonstrates your ignorance of both substances






			
				julia said:
			
		

> I did not call you ignorant.




Nice try Julia - nice try 

You gotta remember that the moving pen writes, and having writ, moves on.


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> I find a lot of people on here to be ignorant and sick. Look at some of those posts above.
> 
> Schapelle Corby's legal and human rights were abused systematically. This is a matter of record. Anyone who doesn't know some of the abuses by now must have been living in a box: Refusal to test the drugs for country of origin? A judge who admitted he had never acquitted anyone in 500 drug cases? I could go on and on and on.
> 
> ...




I could care less for anyone involved in drug smuggling and that have been caught. I have even less respect for people trying to guilt me over what? A song and pictures to make me believe she is innocent. If you scratch the surface a little then you start getting a picture of a family involved in drug taking. And father, possibility of cultivation and dealing.

If I were to publicly fight her case on a forum it would be more focused on the long sentence she received and her treatment. Rather then her innocence. 

And trying to bring people around by calling them ignorant and sick is a bit daft. All you have shown is a song backed up with a bunch of nothing.




> A string of letters written by Mercedes Corby, in which she repeatedly outlined her drug use, had discredited her as a witness, Mr Hughes also said.
> 
> He said the letters Ms Corby wrote to Ms Power while she was working in Japan in 1993 and 1994 "nailed the lie" that Corby was an infrequent drug user.
> 
> ...



http://www.news.com.au/story/0,,23760535-29277,00.html

I've never taken drugs, Mercedes Corby tells court













> MERCEDES Corby has admitted to taking ecstasy while having young children, branding her actions "reckless in the extreme", "grossly irresponsible" and "completely illegal".
> 
> The sister of convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby made the admission under fiery cross examination in her defamation battle with Channel Seven, which aired claims she was a drug dealer and taker.
> 
> ...



http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23693245-5017268,00.html

All the video you showed contained was a bunch of blame pushing to everyone else but her. Four and a half kilos is a massive amount. A pound of good hydro is worth $4k-$5k and the aussie stuff is worth just as much if not more over there. Aus $20 gram  Bali up to $30 US


> Bali Marijuana prices: Aceh Weed and Nepalese hash 500,000 Rupiah for a good 10 grams, though make sure you bargain you will initially be charged much more and u can get the price down to 350,000 Rupiah. Australian hydro varies, Aussies get better prices than others, though its about 30 USD for a gram, but as I said earlier prices vary greatly ive heard people saying they’ve paid as much as 80 USD for a gram. Though generally I suggest you don’t pay that much, it means prices go up and stay up.
> 
> a recent erport we recieved is: "The prices that are stated in the original report are rip off prices, however if you are a tourist and cannot speak the language or are only speaking from a book, you will generally get those sorts of prices. Good weed is indeed incredibly hard to come by, but if you are a good negotiator (and you manage to find it) you can get it for 50-100 thou, depending on your attitude with the guy."



http://www.webehigh.com/city/detail.php?CITYID=2192


----------



## Julia (12 December 2008)

> Originally Posted by julia
> You can't compare nicotine with heroin. To do so just demonstrates your *ignorance of both substances*









> Originally Posted by julia
> I did not call *you* ignorant.







> Nice try Julia - nice try
> 
> You gotta remember that the moving pen writes, and having writ, moves on




If you fail to see the difference between the two then I may indeed have to change my mind and call you ignorant after all.

No doubt your last sentence has some relevance in your mind.   I'm so sorry that it eludes me.

I note you seem to have declined my suggestion that you detail some background for your claim that heroin and nicotine are equal.

This is my last response to you on this subject, 2020.   I am foolish for being sucked into attempting to debate with you.   It's always an entirely fruitless experience.


----------



## ZackW (12 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> I find a lot of people on here to be ignorant and sick. Look at some of those posts above.
> 
> Schapelle Corby's legal and human rights were abused systematically. This is a matter of record. Anyone who doesn't know some of the abuses by now must have been living in a box: Refusal to test the drugs for country of origin? A judge who admitted he had never acquitted anyone in 500 drug cases? I could go on and on and on.
> 
> ...






Do you know something, I REALLY hesitated in posting the above. Why? Because of the closed minds of people like the above poster. People who can't step outside the veneer that has been created by the media. People who seem to want to do anything possible to hurt this suffering woman further, and argue against her at every turn.

The facts are clear: her human rights were systematically abused.. As is clear from that report, and what everyone saw on TV, she didn't have a trial. THINK about what this means.

The she was then given a barbaric POLITICAL sentence: a sentence that bears no resemblance to the crime, whether she did it or not. THINK about what this means.

These are massive human rights issues: posting ambiguous pictures of a relation is simply more smear: more propaganda to hide these facts. It proves zip, to anyone of a sound thinking mind. It has nothing to do with the above points. Indeed: I really do wonder about the motive of someone who takes the time out to dig out pictures like that to post them here. 

I'll bet everyone here has a relation who has smoked dope or done something stupid.  If you are ever lined up for something you haven't done, or have your human rights trampled upon, or given a barbaric ridiculous political punishment to make a political point, you had better hope that people don't try to hide these core issues by spreading dodgy pictures of those relations. It is ugly.


Innocent until proven guilty? A basic right? Yeh. Unless you are Schapelle Corby: and your cries for the evidence to be tested are ignored, and you see it burned, and the CCTV tapes 'go missing', and you find the judge has never acquitted anyone... etc etc. 

Oops, sorry: these are mere facts. Lets concentrate of grainy pictures of relations instead shall we? Let's listen to those smears about her now deceased  father: even though Qld police issued a certificate of 'no disclosable outcomes' for him because presumably they were sick of the innuendo too (the media didn't tell you that, did they - WHY?).

Come on people, for goodness sake. It shouldn't be too difficult to step outside the media picture and pick out the facts - and then face them, as painful as that is.  

Finally: this poor woman is suffering never ending turmoil. She is clinically depressed and has been medicated for months. She has been there for more than four years, and is facing another SIXTEEN. Whatever happened to compassion? Some people don't have it, and others seem to relish her pain so much they do their utmost to justify it.

What a world!


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2008)

Julia said:


> I note you seem to have declined my suggestion that you detail some background for your claim that heroin and nicotine are equal.



I've replied on another thread Julia.  Link below. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=372042&highlight=ADDICTIVENESS#post372042


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Do you know something, I REALLY hesitated in posting the above. Why? Because of the closed minds of people like the above poster. People who can't step outside the veneer that has been created by the media. People who seem to want to do anything possible to hurt this suffering woman further, and argue against her at every turn.
> 
> The facts are clear: her human rights were systematically abused.. As is clear from that report, and what everyone saw on TV, she didn't have a trial. THINK about what this means.
> 
> ...



What peeves me off is you trying to use guilt to pull support and to justify any reason that takes any blame off her.Any one that does not support you is then placed in the mindless, sick or whatever else you can do to guilt people into.

 Firstly she said(Merc corby) she 'never used drugs' in court. HER WORDS, She then admits to drug use after the evidence is clearly stacked against her, by HER own admission. That just  proved she doesn't mind lying if she doesn't think she will get caught. 

The picture is that the family is or has been involved in drugs. You try and say that it is all a lie, and gloss over some facts. But if there is enough evidence out there to say something is dodgy.
By the way
An offer by the Australian Federal Police to DNA test the cannabis was refused by Schapelle Corby's legal team

Clinton Rose
Corby's half-brother, Clinton Rose, has spent time in jail for a range of offences. He was serving a 15 months sentence in Queensland for breaking and entering and fraud. This was his second time in prison.[64] In January 2002, Rose was convicted of drug possession. He had pleaded guilty to what the Southport District Judge, Robert Hall, described as a "campaign of crime". Rose pleaded guilty to a total of 62 charges accumulated over a six-month period.[34]


James Kisina's arrest
Kisina was travelling with Corby when she was arrested in Bali. He had also been carrying the bodyboard bag before the arrest and had appeared in the media to support his sister.[65]

On the same day as the reinstatement of Corby's original sentence, he appeared in a Brisbane Magistrates Court on drug possession and assault charges.[66] Kisina, along with two friends, invaded the home of a well-known drug dealer, tied up the occupants and bashed a male occupant before fleeing with a quantity of cannabis and cash.[65] Police stated that the residents were threatened with an iron bar and menaced with a machete. On 17 January 2006, Queensland Police found cannabis in the home of Schapelle Corby's mother and half-brother.

How the hell do you not notice 4.5kilo in your bodyboard bag if you are carrying it. Thats roughly 2 bricks. A bodyboard weighs stuff all. The baggage handler affair has already been shot down.


*Trial by media*: Seemingly no effort was made to lower the profile of the case in the media. Even minor issues were the subject of headlines. The high profile of the case made it impossible to come to a quiet, negotiated settlement with the Indonesian justice system. 
Persons associated with Corby publicly attacked the Indonesian judges and legal system in the media.

Yes instead of a quiet pay off, lets get the media involved and create a circus. Hey maybe your method of calling everyone involved in Indonesian corrupt and pi$$ em off even more by saying she is innocent

If you want some advice don't blame Indonesia and hurt her chances further.
You would get more support for the human rights side of it then trying to prove her innocence. Your method of saying everyone else is wrong or lying is the wrong tactic IMO.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2008)

moXJO said:


> What peeves me off is you trying to use guilt to pull support and to justify any reason that takes any blame off her.Any one that does not support you is then placed in the mindless, sick or whatever else you can do to guilt people into.
> 
> Firstly she said(Merc corby) she 'never used drugs' in court. HER WORDS, She then admits to drug use after the evidence is clearly stacked against her, by HER own admission. That just  proved she doesn't mind lying if she doesn't think she will get caught.
> 
> ...




A very comprehensive summary of the facts moXJo.

Zak, you commit the crime, you do the time, anywhere in the world.

You do it in Indonesia you do Indonesian time. 

gg


----------



## pilots (13 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Do you know something, I REALLY hesitated in posting the above. Why? Because of the closed minds of people like the above poster. People who can't step outside the veneer that has been created by the media. People who seem to want to do anything possible to hurt this suffering woman further, and argue against her at every turn.
> 
> The facts are clear: her human rights were systematically abused.. As is clear from that report, and what everyone saw on TV, she didn't have a trial. THINK about what this means.
> 
> ...




Zackw,I for one DON'T feel sorry for her, she was holding the goods, GUILTY. 
She now must take what the Indonesians hand out to her.


----------



## ZackW (13 December 2008)

No, I don't expect compassion from people who are compassionless. I expect what I get: excuses and smears to try to justify a barbaric POLITICAL sentence and human rights abusing show trial. That is what some people are like. Maybe they are just foul people, or perhaps just brainwashed by the media:

This is such an important film.

I expect certain people to run around producing stories of relations and all and sundry, rather than confront the REAL facts of the CASE:



ZackW said:


> As is clear from that report, and what everyone saw on TV, she didn't have a trial. THINK about what this means.
> 
> The she was then given a barbaric POLITICAL sentence: a sentence that bears no resemblance to the crime, whether she did it or not. THINK about what this means.
> 
> ...




I expect certain people to simply not understand the ISSUES... issues not being the behaviour of relations, but the abuse of human rights (ref: show trial), the political rather than judicial sentence, and a subsequent big thumbs up all round from the Australian government/media to abuse the human rights of Australians in the future.

The callousness and indifference to suffering and abuse demonstrated here defines the people who post it. It does not change the issues, nor the increasingly damaged reputation of Australia amongst those who explore the case and see posts like the above. 

Perhaps the poll should ask questions about each of the many human rights breaches Schapelle Corby suffered at the show trial. Or ask if it is ok for a president to interfere with an on-going case pre-verdict. Or ask if it is good that evidence is burned without vital tests being performed. Or ask whether being sent to a hell hole for longer than many rapists/murders for having dope in your bag resembles justice. Or whatever.

But what the hell. Apparently "she was holding the goods" so everything is rosy then. Unbelievable!


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2008)

> An offer by the Australian Federal Police to DNA test the cannabis was refused by Schapelle Corby's legal team
> 
> A FORMER member of Schapelle Corby's legal team claimed last night the convicted drug trafficker refused to authorise DNA sampling of the marijuana haul she was caught with that could have proved her innocence.
> Vasu Rasiah says he organised for a sample of the marijuana found in Corby's boogie board bag as she tried to enter Bali's Denpasar airport on October 8, 2004, to be tested to prove where it came from, as well as a lie-detector test, but that her sister Mercedes refused to participate.
> ...




http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21222487-2,00.html


Real Facts above ZackW. That shoots the whole 'drug bag burning without tests' argument down.

All your Human rights references are valid. Saying it was somehow someone else's fault for Schapelle Corby's situation without further evidence coming to light will get you cut down though. And as far as the argument of who would be stupid enough to try and bring a bag of dope on a bodyboard. Well....







> James Kisina's
> On the same day as the reinstatement of Corby's original sentence, he appeared in a Brisbane Magistrates Court on drug possession and assault charges.[66] Kisina, along with two friends, invaded the home of a well-known drug dealer, tied up the occupants and bashed a male occupant before fleeing with a quantity of cannabis and cash.[65] Police stated that the residents were threatened with an iron bar and menaced with a machete. On 17 January 2006, Queensland Police found cannabis in the home of Schapelle Corby's mother and half-brother.




So the half brother is willing to do a home invasion, toe cut a dealer and then take the goods back to his mothers house. While his sister is in a Bali prison waiting to go to court for a dope smuggling conviction. Yeah thanks bro.

I would rather people know some actually truths about the case that they can form an opinion on. Not be blindly by BS. 
I am not saying your cause is wrong. But you are grasping at straws with the whole innocent theory(unless some hard evidence comes to light).

I won't pick at you anymore


----------



## pilots (14 December 2008)

moXJO, What Zack can not under stand is that she is 100% GUILTY, no ifs or buts.
Zack just look at her family, that should tell you some thing.


----------



## bambu (14 December 2008)

Her sentence is racist.

...and religionist.

She was nailed to the cross of injustice...where she still hangs today...her life taken away by Muslim Indonesia.

STOP giving Indonesia $500m of our money every 52 weeks....give it NOTHING.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2008)

bambu said:


> Her sentence is racist.
> 
> ...and religionist.



They would no doubt argue that, though this be madness, yet there's mehod in it. 

btw, Does that make them Methodist? 

PS I agree that their courts and their sloppy treatment of evidence (as Explod has pointed out) are hopeless.  

Not sure it's racist though is it? - all colours and creeds in their jails surely.    And they all probably had the same level of "justice".


----------



## robert toms (14 December 2008)

Anyone consider what would,and does happen,to Indonesian citizens that are caught trying to smuggle illicit substances into Indonesia?
In the same circumstances they may well have been terminated by now?


----------



## ZackW (14 December 2008)

Why am I not surprised about the worthless reference to a smear above: quoting a person who seems to have made a full time vocation out of trying to hurt Schapelle Corby even more. Fact: Rasiah was SACKED - and appears to have been trying to extract revenge ever since.

Another FACT: Schapelle Corby formally requested that the drugs be tested in December 2004. No: this is not based upon the a smear in the press, constructed around the words of someone with dubious motives. Check with the Australian Consulate in Bali! Go on... do it! No: you would much rather invest time and effort constructing posts in public which actually hurt someone in absolutely desperate need. Nice guy.

As for foul comments like "just look at her family": how about "just look at the video which I will post yet again for you". It is called guilt by association in the 6 step process which has managed opinion so effectively. Smears, innuendo and lies, against a family ill equipped to defend themselves. 



Let's look at human rights abuses, political sentencing, and the ongoing cruelty instead shall we? These are the REAL issues. 

The Australian media proving themselves to be the least ethical in the world again, and Australian government selling the human rights of Australians down the river via this case, are also worth of investigation. Smear though is smear: the people who buy it are very sad, those who post foul comments based upon it are... let's not go there.


Oh, and that GLOBAL protest and ground breaking video I mentioned previously? The one the Australian mainstream media are still hiding from the public? The story is buzzing in England and in the US (ref: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/12/prweb1719154.htm), the video is a landmark video (this has never been done before) but the media don’t cover it. Why do you think this is?



Had this been a smear, it would have been all over the place. Indeed, yesterday Murdoch’s rags  even managed a farcical story of Schapelle Corby smiling, produced no doubt by virtue of the Indonesian Propaganda Dept. Life is such fun in the hell of an Indonesian prison. 

It’s called *opinion management*: and from some of the comments on this board it is pretty darned effective.


----------



## moXJO (15 December 2008)

Anyway good luck with it all ZackW.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 December 2008)

Has anyone noted that she would not have made the decision to do that and someone close (otherwise she would have ratted on them) hatched the idea.In affect she is serving time as an accessory after the fact.

Caught with the stash while the mastermind got away.


----------



## nick2fish (16 December 2008)

Mastermind  ah...... Why does the name of a famous German car come to mind?....


----------



## BIG BWACULL (16 December 2008)

I reckon shoot first and ask questions later with this one


----------



## pilots (16 December 2008)

nick2fish said:


> Mastermind  ah...... Why does the name of a famous German car come to mind?....




How true, She is 100% GUILTY, end of story.


----------



## ZackW (16 December 2008)

pilots said:


> How true, She is 100% GUILTY, end of story.




Because you say so, eh? That's ok then. 

What is 100% certain is that:

1. Australians have been opinion managed against her using this process:



This has been so effectively that we see trolls on forums preaching to the world that her suffering should continue.

2. Her human rights were systematically abused via the show trial (http://www.schapelle.net/report.html)

3. The government swept this under the carpet to sustain its strategic relationship with Indonesia, and at the very least, encouraged the media onslaught.

4. Schapelle Corby received a POLITICAL sentence not a judicial sentence: which the government has never sought to address. Had she murdered someone, and not been Australian, she may well have been looking at a far lesser sentence. 

5. There are a lot of compassionless sick and stupid people around, who relish the terrible suffering of a woman facing her 5th year in a hell hole, with over 15 to go. 

6. The Australian government, through not pursuing the case, has given a green light to dodgy regimes in terms of breaching the human rights of other Australians.


But not to worry, eh? Have a good Christmas. Schapelle Corby won't.


----------



## pilots (16 December 2008)

Zack, Some of your facts are very WRONG.
1. The weed you can buy in Bali is rubbish, the stuff from Australia is full of THC, a lot bigger bang for your dollar.
No one will buy weed from a local in Bali as you don't know if it is a cop, you only buy from a expact. (we all know a expact who lives in Bali)
Corby I think was a mule for her family, I hope she gets to spend a lot more Xmas in Bali. You have a good Xmas Zack, I know we will.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Because you say so, eh? That's ok then.
> 
> What is 100% certain is that:
> 
> ...





Zack mate , you have an agenda, and it coincides with Mercedes taking her tackle off in Ralph and a new book on Schapelle.

I admire private enterprise.

good on you.

However do not lecture me on International Law, a good but poor people like the Indonesians trying to make a quid, and a fair sentence for a drug runner who knew the consequences of her actions.

gg


----------



## ZackW (17 December 2008)

Of course I have an agenda: I actually support human rights  

Those are the rights that Schapelle Corby had ripped away from her via the show trial and brutal political sentence. 

These are the same rights which are now far more likely to be ripped away from other Australians, across the world, by virtue of the governments indirect endorsement of this particular abuse. 


BTW: I agree that Mercedes actions in being photographed were utter stupidity. Yet more fodder for people like you to deflect attention for the real issues, for whatever motives.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 December 2008)

geeeeez DO THE CRIME DO THE TIME ... not our problem the halfwit thought she was invincible in smuggling dope into a harsher country .......... stuff her


she was offered DNA tests by oz gov , refused that right ..... stuff her


like i said . do the crime , do the time and stop farkin whinging


----------



## ZackW (18 December 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> geeeeez DO THE CRIME DO THE TIME ... not our problem the halfwit thought she was invincible in smuggling dope into a harsher country .......... stuff her
> she was offered DNA tests by oz gov , refused that right ..... stuff her
> like i said . do the crime , do the time and stop farkin whinging




Why do people post stuff like this? Fine: I can live with the misguided, heartless, compassionless stuff... but throwing in a smear too?

Listen: Schapelle Corby formally requested testing of the drugs in December 2004. This is actually on record at the Aus Consulate in Bali. Even ignoring that fact, any legitimate court would have required testing of the evidence regardless, before locking someone in a hellhole for 20 years.

It is pointless arguing with someone who won't examine the actual issues though (regardless of how many times they are presented). Presumably totally blinded by the media campaign decribed in the video above, even to the point of not understanding the concept of human rights. 

Regrettably there are obviously a LOT of people like that around.


----------



## moXJO (18 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Listen: Schapelle Corby formally requested testing of the drugs in December 2004. This is actually on record at the Aus Consulate in Bali. Even ignoring that fact, any legitimate court would have required testing of the evidence regardless, before locking someone in a hellhole for 20 years.




On December 3rd 2004 Corby signed papers for her consent for testing to be done by the AFP but Indonesian Police would not release a sample. Since then, the Australian ABC has reported that the Indonesian Police did provide the samples and that Corby’s team declined to have them tested.

So is what you posted a half truth


----------



## pilots (19 December 2008)

It was Mercedes who had the testing stopped.
Now why would she do that??.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 December 2008)

moXJO said:


> On December 3rd 2004 Corby signed papers for her consent for testing to be done by the AFP but Indonesian Police would not release a sample. Since then, the Australian ABC has reported that the Indonesian Police did provide the samples and that Corby’s team declined to have them tested.
> 
> So is what you posted a half truth




thankyou . and again just for clarity if you didnt get it before...............

stuff her and her ilk .

do the crime do the time


----------



## nunthewiser (19 December 2008)

ps


my opinion on drug traffickers has nothing to do with the media as i turned the ****e off after listening to another halfwit sobstory from some turd that wasnt happy about another countrys dealings with them .

you wanna dice with those laws .so be it .but shut the hell up and cop it sweet when caught OR she coulda always just said no instead hey ....


----------



## Buddy (19 December 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> ps
> 
> 
> my opinion on drug traffickers has nothing to do with the media as i turned the ****e off after listening to another halfwit sobstory from some turd that wasnt happy about another countrys dealings with them .
> ...




nunthewiser, how true; Your use of language is really quite nasty and you totally lack any writing skills.  Are you educated?  These types of posts are probably more in tune with the folks at HotCopper. Perhaps you should spend more time there, and less here.

Putting aside the fact the (most of) Asia has a strong attitude towards drug use and hence very harsh penalties, the fact is she probably would not even have been convicted in Australia with the evidence presented to that Indonesian court. And even if she had have been convicted the penalty would probably have been less than 1 year. IMO she has been very harshly treated by the Indonesians, for whatever reason. I think it's about time she is let free; it serves no useful purpose keeping her locked up. I would expect k747 to have a quiet word to the indos about this, in exchange for the $1bn.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 December 2008)

Buddy said:


> nunthewiser, how true; Your use of language is really quite nasty and you totally lack any writing skills.  Are you educated?  These types of posts are probably more in tune with the folks at HotCopper. Perhaps you should spend more time there, and less here.
> 
> Putting aside the fact the (most of) Asia has a strong attitude towards drug use and hence very harsh penalties, the fact is she probably would not even have been convicted in Australia with the evidence presented to that Indonesian court. And even if she had have been convicted the penalty would probably have been less than 1 year. IMO she has been very harshly treated by the Indonesians, for whatever reason. I think it's about time she is let free; it serves no useful purpose keeping her locked up. I would expect k747 to have a quiet word to the indos about this, in exchange for the $1bn.




Buddy mate , play the ball not the man.

You are assuming that the penalties for drug trafficking in Australia are fair.

The resurrection of this debate recently coincides with Mercedes taking her tackle off in Ralph and a new book from the drug courier Schapelle presently in jail in Indonesia. 

What a coincidence on the most popular stock website in Australia.

Many would argue that these low life get treated far too leniently in Australian courts.

I for one think its beaut that one of them gets the full whammy.

Drug dependence causes untold misery to victims, their children, families and the community.

Rudd is to smart to get her back here. He'd be thrown out next election just on that.

gg


----------



## adobee (19 December 2008)

If you decide to sell or buy drugs overseas you have to comply with there laws.. If you want to buy shares or run companies its the same.. You cant get busted for something in Aus and say hey but I am from lebanon its okay there and the penanlty is 100 dollars so I should cop the same penalty here..

I am sure the Aus Gov has advise from the Feds etc and if they truley thought she was innocent they would be on the case to get her out.. Her Dad is a drug dealing moron, her neighbour grows hydro, notorious drug dealers visit her in prison, her brother is a bad ass who does home invasions and her sisters bali boyfriend is on tape saying what is the big deal marajuana is good for you anyway its medical its so good..

Guilty as charged..


----------



## Agentm (19 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Of course I have an agenda: I actually support human rights
> 
> Those are the rights that Schapelle Corby had ripped away from her via the show trial and brutal political sentence.
> 
> ...




yet you fail to mention any other australians!! you support human rights on for those that you chose to but very much forget the other aussies facing the death panalty.  why??

in 2005 these australians were facing the death penalty abroad, and we have some of the bali nine in death row. so add a few more.  i think Toung van Nguyen was the first one to go, did not receive much publicity..

• Tuong Van Nguyen (convicted of importing 396g of heroin in Singapore). The
PM made representations on Mr Nguyen’s behalf in February 2005.72
• Tran Van Thanh (convicted of trafficking 682g of heroin in Vietnam). Mr
Thanh lost his severity appeal in March 2005 and now relies on the Vietnamese
President for clemency.73
• Tran Thi Hong Loan (charged with trying to smuggle 440g of heroin in
Vietnam).
• Mai Cong Thanh and Nguyen Manh Cong (charged with trafficking 1.7kg of
heroin in Vietnam).74
• Schapelle Corby (charged with trafficking 4kg cannabis in Bali).


imho your surname and your family ethnicity puts you in a lot more favorable place with the media and government. we have saturation of corby and the bali nine on tv, womans day/weekly and any other publication.. we all want stories of corby having a manicure, but dont care to about Thanh,  Loan, Thanh and Cong..  nor do we care if their sisters have huge breasts and can be covergirl on Ralph. we dont want to see certain t1ts, only the right breasts from certain families are good enough is suppose.. why is that again???

we dont protest any other citizen from any other country getting the death panalty, nor do we protest against the human rights violations of citizen in those countries also facing the death penalty..

you can well imagine that in asia, the people are not as stupid as you think, and see right through this type of selective media and public support of those without asian backgrounds only being the ones capable of having human rights violations against them and conveniently forgetting the others!! 

very transparent and thats all the more reason why the asians see the australians as being very racially selective on a lot of issues. which offends them by the way.

any government  or diplomatic protests just heightens and reinforces this view..

lets forget about the others straight away!!


----------



## nunthewiser (19 December 2008)

Buddy said:


> nunthewiser, how true; Your use of language is really quite nasty and you totally lack any writing skills.  Are you educated?  These types of posts are probably more in tune with the folks at HotCopper. Perhaps you should spend more time there, and less here.
> 
> Putting aside the fact the (most of) Asia has a strong attitude towards drug use and hence very harsh penalties, the fact is she probably would not even have been convicted in Australia with the evidence presented to that Indonesian court. And even if she had have been convicted the penalty would probably have been less than 1 year. IMO she has been very harshly treated by the Indonesians, for whatever reason. I think it's about time she is let free; it serves no useful purpose keeping her locked up. I would expect k747 to have a quiet word to the indos about this, in exchange for the $1bn.





HI bud,

yes its true , i am totally uneducated , i have no skills in the arts of punctuation or letter writing, im lucky if i can spell 3 words out of 5 .....

just a query ....... what has my english language skills got to do with the ACTUAL discussion champ ?

could it be, you may just be another pedantic nunmut that could not reply to a post in a civil and  non attacking way ? pretty sure your style of "attack the poster not the argument " is well rewarded in HC and you will fit right in there champ.

anyways enough of that immature ti t for tat dribble as when you argue with a tool it makes a toolshed


i see you actually ignored the main part of my post where it stated if she was silly enough to dice with an OVERSEAS stance on DRUG TRAFFICKING then she deserves to do the time..it aint rocket science .

asia harsh laws on drugs, why would you tread on there toes ?
oz lax laws on drugs would she have been better off selling her wares here instead ?
anyways i find drug trafickers scum , they poison our children , she deserves everything she gets .


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 December 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> ps
> you wanna dice with those laws .so be it .but shut the hell up and cop it sweet when caught OR she coulda always just said no instead hey ....




Agree there nun, your bag - your belongings, pay the penalty...


----------



## explod (19 December 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> i see you actually ignored the main part of my post where it stated if she was silly enough to dice with an OVERSEAS stance on DRUG TRAFFICKING then she deserves to do the time..it aint rocket science .
> 
> .




I respect your position, I left school at 13 and struggled till I later educated myself to Univiersity level.

The issue I raise is that it was not established that she had knowledge of the bag contents.   The legal process (on which I have a lot of knowledge) was not followed.  Ane the court was lesss than a kangaroo show.  I'll bet if a few million came up behind the scenes we would have a had a different outcome.


----------



## pilots (19 December 2008)

Zack, You have not commented on the FACT that it was the Corby team that stopped the drugs from being tested.
Zack, it was her mother who said she did not want her transfered back to Australia to do her time. Life in a Bali jail is OK if you have money.:


----------



## moXJO (19 December 2008)

explod said:


> I respect your position, I left school at 13 and struggled till I later educated myself to Univiersity level.
> 
> The issue I raise is that it was not established that she had knowledge of the bag contents.   The legal process (on which I have a lot of knowledge) was not followed.  Ane the court was lesss than a kangaroo show.  I'll bet if a few million came up behind the scenes we would have a had a different outcome.




The fact that the bag was an extra 4.5 kilo would alert you to something being fishy.


----------



## moXJO (19 December 2008)

Agentm said:


> yet you fail to mention any other australians!! you support human rights on for those that you chose to but very much forget the other aussies facing the death panalty.  why??
> 
> in 2005 these australians were facing the death penalty abroad, and we have some of the bali nine in death row. so add a few more.  i think Toung van Nguyen was the first one to go, did not receive much publicity..
> 
> ...




Great post all of it very true. The moment a pretty girl gets caught human rights suddenly  becomes an issue.


----------



## explod (19 December 2008)

moXJO said:


> The fact that the bag was an extra 4.5 kilo would alert you to something being fishy.




You are not supposed to go to gaol for something being fishy.   It needs to be proven fact or otherwise the doubt goes to being innocent.

They brought those rules in under the Westminster system as too many innocents were having their heads chopped off in the Tower.


----------



## moXJO (19 December 2008)

explod said:


> You are not supposed to go to gaol for something being fishy.   It needs to be proven fact or otherwise the doubt goes to being innocent.
> 
> They brought those rules in under the Westminster system as too many innocents were having their heads chopped off in the Tower.




It was her bag, in her custody that she admitted to owning (oh no where did that big bag of drugs come from). If I was walking along with that in my bag in Australia then denied it was mine. I would still get charged, then be slapped as guilty not long after. The fact we let our crims out after a stupidly short period is a fault in its own. 

20 years was a tad excessive, but you are in another county and I don't think she will serve the full sentence.


----------



## ZackW (19 December 2008)

Some of the comments are unbelievable. The media have clearly done a great job at twisting some people. People just spew out the smears and lies they have been fed over the years. Examples?

- Using a throwaway comment from her mother from years ago suggesting she didn't want a transfer (checked the facts recently?). She is DESPERATE for one: she is in a terrible condition.

- Suggesting that she didn't want the drugs tested: when there is a formal request on record at the Consulate

- The continued assumption of guilt, stated at every opportunity, when the trial was actually a show trial. 

- goes on and on.



Other Aussie's? THIS thread is about Schapelle Corby: that is why I am posting about her. 


A "tad excessive"? Are you kidding? 20 YEARS was a political sentence: NOTHING to do with justice, even if she had had a fair trial and had done it. It was a brutal sentence driven by non-judicial issues. It was another gross abuse of human rights [And she will serve it (assuming she survives), unless the government is pressed to do something: which your posts and similar actually discourage!]. 

Oops: I used those words again, "human rights". How boring, the way I keep bringing up the REAL issues.

1. Her human rights were systematically abused via the show trial (http://www.schapelle.net/report.html)

2. The government swept this under the carpet to sustain its strategic relationship with Indonesia, and at the very least, encouraged the media onslaught.

3. Schapelle Corby received a POLITICAL sentence not a judicial sentence: which the government has never sought to address. Had she murdered someone, and not been Australian, she may well have been looking at a far lesser sentence. 

4. The Australian government, through not pursuing the case, has given a green light to dodgy regimes in terms of breaching the human rights of other Australians.

These are ISSUES, but in response, we seen posts regurgitating smear and innuendo. Why is that? Because of this:



And I guess because some people simply don't care about suffering, injustice, brutality and the loss of human rights (unless it happened to them!).


----------



## explod (19 December 2008)

Good post Zack.    Sometimes I feel ashamed to be part of humans who ignore fact and live off the crap the media serves up and rumour.


----------



## pilots (20 December 2008)

Zack, yes they did ask for a test on the drugs, BUT WHO STOPPED THE TEST?????


----------



## ZackW (20 December 2008)

explod said:


> Good post Zack.    Sometimes I feel ashamed to be part of humans who ignore fact and live off the crap the media serves up and rumour.




It is VERY disturbing. The most disturbing aspect of all is that they post the lies/smear/innuendo again and again: even though they know that it seriously damages her chances of any form or early release, or even of surviving. Every post like that reduces the chances of the government being pressed to do something to help her. 

You see it all over. Increasing numbers of Americans and Brits posting on her human rights, being confronted by twisted Australians at every turn, arguing against her, and de facto arguing to continue her terrible suffering to the end. I have never seen anything like it in all my years. Depressing.

She is about to face her FIFTH Christmas in that cell. She is under medication. She is steadily deteriorating. I for one will be sparing a thought for her on Christmas Day, and hoping in the new year that people focus on the actual issues, which I have posted at least 3 times above.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> It is VERY disturbing. The most disturbing aspect of all is that they post the lies/smear/innuendo again and again: even though they know that it seriously damages her chances of any form or early release, or even of surviving. Every post like that reduces the chances of the government being pressed to do something to help her.
> 
> You see it all over. Increasing numbers of Americans and Brits posting on her human rights, being confronted by twisted Australians at every turn, arguing against her, and de facto arguing to continue her terrible suffering to the end. I have never seen anything like it in all my years. Depressing.
> 
> She is about to face her FIFTH Christmas in that cell. She is under medication. She is steadily deteriorating. I for one will be sparing a thought for her on Christmas Day, and hoping in the new year that people focus on the actual issues, which I have posted at least 3 times above.




As said in The Castle.

"Your dreamin mate."

gg


----------



## pilots (21 December 2008)

Come on Zack what is your answer to WHO had the tests on the drugs stopped.
As to why any one would take drugs to Bali, I have answered that.
It looks to me you are running out of facts.
Zack if you go to Bali you must answer and respect the law of the land.
I think the thing that shot her in the foot most of all was when the customs said is this your bag she said, I AM IN TROUBLE AREN'T I, now why would she say that?


----------



## moXJO (21 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> It is VERY disturbing. The most disturbing aspect of all is that they post the lies/smear/innuendo again and again: even though they know that it seriously damages her chances of any form or early release, or even of surviving. Every post like that reduces the chances of the government being pressed to do something to help her.
> 
> .



The fact that most of what I posted was straight out of the Corby's mouths shows you are willing to bend the truth a lot in your posts to suit . And smear anyone that does not support your position a liar. Not only that but you post a vid that basically states that anyone that disagrees with Corby’s innocence is a compassionless Ahole. And try and guilt them into listening to outright lies.

Lies
Smear
Innuendo
Again and again

Zack take a good look at your posts when you accuse other people. While I commend you for your interest in her human rights. Your other methods of proclaiming her innocence are dubious at best.   

But judging from the number of your posts you are some kind of Corby support troll. Maybe if you can keep spamming posts, the truth will get buried enough for people to forget.


----------



## ZackW (21 December 2008)

No matter how many times I post the issues, the blind will never see them. Their twisted hatred for someone suffering horribly consumes them: they seem to want the suffering to continue.

I point to material information, on record (eg: the test request at the Consulate): and back comes an unsubstantiated groundless smear. 

I point out the implications of allowing this breach of human rights to stand, and am abused as a "Corby support troll".

It goes on and on. Driven by what motive? Why do people post repeatedly, trying to convince the world de facto that this poor woman should continue to suffer for 20 YEARS? Why would anyone zealously do that? 

I am happy to campaign for human rights because I believe they are important. I am sickened by what has happened her, and the grotesque 20 years in a cage Schapelle Corby is going through. But what is going on in the minds of those who post repeatedly to try to deflect from this reality?

Some of those REAL issues again (boring boring Zack):



ZackW said:


> 1. Her human rights were systematically abused via the show trial (http://www.schapelle.net/report.html)
> 
> 2. The government swept this under the carpet to sustain its strategic relationship with Indonesia, and at the very least, encouraged the media onslaught.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> No matter how many times I post the issues, the blind will never see them. Their twisted hatred for someone suffering horribly consumes them: they seem to want the suffering to continue.
> 
> I point to material information, on record (eg: the test request at the Consulate): and back comes an unsubstantiated groundless smear.
> 
> ...





So Zack

What other Human Rights Issues are you willing to share with us.

gg


----------



## knocker (21 December 2008)

No matter how many times I post the issues, the blind will never see them. Their twisted hatred for someone suffering horribly consumes them: they seem to want the suffering to continue.

I agree zack. Just put the bimbo out of her misery and do us all a favour.:


----------



## knocker (21 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> It is VERY disturbing. The most disturbing aspect of all is that they post the lies/smear/innuendo again and again: even though they know that it seriously damages her chances of any form or early release, or even of surviving. Every post like that reduces the chances of the government being pressed to do something to help her.
> 
> You see it all over. Increasing numbers of Americans and Brits posting on her human rights, being confronted by twisted Australians at every turn, arguing against her, and de facto arguing to continue her terrible suffering to the end. I have never seen anything like it in all my years. Depressing.
> 
> She is about to face her FIFTH Christmas in that cell. She is under medication. She is steadily deteriorating. I for one will be sparing a thought for her on Christmas Day, and hoping in the new year that people focus on the actual issues, which I have posted at least 3 times above.




Well zac, the reason she is on medication is maybe due to past drug abuse. She must be hangin out big time for a joint :


----------



## ZackW (22 December 2008)

The comments above exemplify the disturbing and callous mentality I referred to. Wonderful human beings.

Here's a new video I found on the censorship of the recent global protest. It is part of the process descibed in the above video, which has brainwashed so many people.


----------



## pilots (22 December 2008)

Zack, will you PLEASE tell WHO had the test on the drugs stopped, Thanks.


----------



## knocker (22 December 2008)

pilots said:


> Zack, will you PLEASE tell WHO had the test on the drugs stopped, Thanks.




lol I think zack has been on nthe whacky tobacky


----------



## moXJO (22 December 2008)

moXJO said:


> On December 3rd 2004 Corby signed papers for her consent for testing to be done by the AFP but Indonesian Police would not release a sample. Since then, the Australian ABC has reported that the Indonesian Police did provide the samples and that Corby’s team declined to have them tested.
> 
> So is what you posted a half truth




That was the material evidence and the rest you left out.



			
				ZackW said:
			
		

> 2. The government swept this under the carpet to sustain its strategic relationship with Indonesia,
> 
> 3. Schapelle Corby received a POLITICAL sentence not a judicial sentence: which the government has never sought to address. Had she murdered someone, and not been Australian, she may well have been looking at a far lesser sentence.
> 
> 4. The Australian government, through not pursuing the case, has given a green light  in terms of breaching the human rights of other Australians.



And those are probably closer to the issues(possibly her health as well). Although the ultimate price for drug trafficking is death and it is well known. I do think point 3 still stands.
That list isn't sexy, doesn't hold the sensationalism factor or the guilt trips of your vids (I'm sure more could be added to the list). But I believe more people would get behind a campaign if it were based on something more along these lines. Take the guilty or not guilty argument out altogether. And focus on something like Australians rights, their protection when overseas and Govt inaction. Not arguing her innocence, which is soon shown to have some massive holes in her defense. Especially on a forum where people are use to digging for information might help to. Aiming the right material at the right target audience will yield better results. 

IMO the moment people see something that they know is an attempt at a guilt trip through half truths or misinformation. Then you will be shot down and the topic derailed into an innocent, guilty slinging match. While it keeps the issue of Corby highlighted it does little else in terms of support. 

Bagging Indonesia will not help your cause much over there either.

You seem very commited I'm sure you will work something out.

Ps. Just watched a part of it but what the hell was that Murdoch vid lol. And you accuse Aussie media of brainwashing and propaganda


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> So Zack
> 
> What other Human Rights Issues are you willing to share with us.
> 
> gg




come on Zack, 

Any other human rights abuses about the world you care about apart from the tokin ones.?????????

gg


----------



## ZackW (22 December 2008)

Disgust is probably the best word to describe my feelings about the people who desperately seek to undermine someone suffering so horribly on a public message board.

I raise real issues: and am greeted with repetition of stuff like "ABC has reported that the Indonesian Police did provide".... do you people not understand how to read newspaper copy? Even though the film above tries to educate you? There is a difference between a formal record at a Consulate, and "it is alleged that", "it is believed", "some people think", "xyz report", and so on. The latter are delivery mechanisms for smear. Some people seem don't seem to be bright enough to grasp it, even when it is explained to them.

Ditto human rights. I already stated that this thread is about Schapelle Corby, yet I get the same question back again. 

As for the guy behind moXJO: he promised to leave the thread several pages ago (on record!) - we know therefore that his word is as reliable as his posts.

Schapelle Corby was the subject of a show trial and a brutel political sentence. Her human tights were systematically abused. The media have subsequently extracted the government of a great big hook of public opinion. 

As a result, yes, Schapelle Corby is suffering horribly and may not survive, and Australians overseas are far more likely to have their human rights abused.

But no doubt you will have a great Christmas, will continue to evade the real issues, and will continue to believe what you are fed by the media. 


This is not fiction:


And the global protest which was hidden from you actually happened:


Yet some folks STILL don;t grasp that there is a problem here.


----------



## pilots (22 December 2008)

:Zack,All your facts have been over turned, you have to admit it, SHE IS GUILTY of taking drugs in to Indonesia.
Now as she was in Indonesia she must take what the Indonesians hand out to her.
You harp on about her twenty years, well if she had NOT tried to take drugs to Bali she would be a free woman to day.
I for one hope she gets the full twenty years.
You talk about the number of people that want her out, well all ten of you will have a very long wait, Zack you have a good XMAS, we will.


----------



## moXJO (23 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Disgust is probably the best word to describe my feelings about the people who desperately seek to undermine someone suffering so horribly on a public message board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I said I would leave you alone. But your constant references to half truths and lies do not sit well with me. If you think by printing lies and trying to manipulate facts is how you get someone out of jail then good luck with that.
Your arguments are base on nothing except stretched truths. Quick call everyone corrupt and heartless and point to your propaganda video to back up your non existent facts to prove your right.




> QC’s (Philip Dun QC), who stated that Schapelle Corby would be found guilty in an Australian court with the exact same evidence which was presented in Indonesia. The QC’s also made a note of the other Australians in foreign countries facing the death penalty? Why is their plight not as grave as Schapelle Corbys? The piece highlighted that the case is beyond Innocence and Guilt, and that Schapelle Corby and her family has virtually been brought by the media, whom have invested vast amounts of money in this story. Therefore what we see on television is highly sanitized, vetted and stage managed thus the truth is ultimately manipulated. Many people have gone on rampant attacks on the Indonesian legal system, based purely on this manipulation of the truth, there is nothing in there process’s which purport illegitimate handling of this case. No one has paid any real attention to the evidence presented in the courts, by the prosecution or the defense; it has been more so an unsubstantiated ‘biased’ view of irrelevant evidence in order to validate our justified stance. It was forgotten that maybe she is just another young drug trafficker facing her punishment under the law, and that she is in fact luckier than most. From death, to life to 20 years. Obviously the judges are not that ‘evil’, further heresay evidence (given by the prisoner, and facts relating to the airport baggage handlers) which would otherwise be inadmissible in an Australian court was allowed by the Indonesian Courts in order to give this girl the best chance possible of proving her innocence. The media circus around here probably also aided her in receiving this lighter sentenced, which has obviously pissed of the prosecution and other Indonesian people, how can their law be manipulated as such.




Post another dubious video to back up baseless statements then tell me how everyone else is lying Considering that I doubt you have any other serious claims to make, apart from maybe a personal attack or two on anyone who doubts your propaganda push. I reckon I can let you spam on in peace. Maybe if you do it enough you can push my posts to the no read zone, and your facts will become valid again.


----------



## pilots (23 December 2008)

moXJO. Zacks big problem is that all his facts are wrong. Zack are you one of the Corbys????????????


----------



## ZackW (23 December 2008)

I'm a Corby now am I? Pathetic. As pathetic as stating that a show trial which repeatedly breached the UN International Convention on Civil and Political Rights had any validity at all in proving guilt.

It is impossible to argue with desperation like that. However often I list the real issues, some people are so desperate for her to suffer that they don't even seem to read them. They are like vultures swarming around someone dying. 

It is possibly the most vile spectacle I have ever witnessed, but is repeated all over the place by hate filled Australians blinded and fuelled by foul media misrepresentation. 

These facts won't go away:



ZackW said:


> 1. Her human rights were systematically abused via the show trial
> 
> 2. The government swept this under the carpet to sustain its strategic relationship with Indonesia, and at the very least, encouraged the media onslaught.
> 
> ...




They remain moot, regardless of the sickening and vile comments on here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Zack mate , you have an agenda, and it coincides with Mercedes taking her tackle off in Ralph and a new book on Schapelle.
> 
> I admire private enterprise.
> 
> ...






Garpal Gumnut said:


> As said in The Castle.
> 
> "Your dreamin mate."
> 
> gg






Garpal Gumnut said:


> So Zack
> 
> *What other Human Rights Issues are you willing to share with us.*
> 
> gg




Good on you Zack. 

What other Human Rights issues interest you.

gg


----------



## knocker (23 December 2008)

Corby and all here Australian drug runners are a disgrace to our country. Frankly I am glad they fry overseas because the pathetic do gooders of this country allow this cr@p to continue with nothing more than a slap on the wrist.
Divert your human rights to people who really need it. The nameless ones no one cares about.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 December 2008)

knocker said:


> Corby and all here Australian drug runners are a disgrace to our country. Frankly I am glad they fry overseas because the pathetic do gooders of this country allow this cr@p to continue with nothing more than a slap on the wrist.
> Divert your human rights to people who really need it. The nameless ones no one cares about.




Agree knocker.

Zack mate what other human rights issues distress you?

gg


----------



## moXJO (24 December 2008)

pilots said:


> moXJO. Zacks big problem is that all his facts are wrong. Zack are you one of the Corbys????????????




Zack is using a method where he does not have to back up any of his facts, or by backing them up with half the story so it kind of sounds true.
Statements like this.... 


> *It is impossible to argue with desperation like that*. However often I list the real issues, some people are so desperate for her to suffer that they don't even seem to read them. *They are like vultures swarming around someone dying.*
> 
> It is possibly the *most vile spectacle I have ever witnessed, * but is repeated all over the place by *hate filled Australians blinded * and fuelled by foul media misrepresentation.




Are used to turn you into the bad guy for disagreeing. And to try and either get you to make a personal attack and fuel his victim status and make you look like the Ahole. Or guilt you into not posting anymore so he can continue his spam without anyone questioning the validity of his facts.
I don't really like the way he goes about it(and I reckon it was the wrong way to go). But it’s his choice and it’s a free'ish country. The underlying message of Human rights gets drowned out in all the, she's innocent, and non supporters are vile scum BS imo.

GG is right in saying he has an agenda. I hope it is human rights. But like I said I'm done with questioning his 'facts'. At least people can look at the info and make a decision either way. Or just not care at all and go back to trading.


I'm not a fan of drug dealers either.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 December 2008)

Agree , Zack is on a mission, he must be disappointed by the response.

She took drugs into Bali like lots of folk do.

She got caught.

She's in a ****hole for 20 years.

Tough.

She's better off than 95% of the worlds population.

gg


----------



## pilots (24 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> I'm a Corby now am I? Pathetic. As pathetic as stating that a show trial which repeatedly breached the UN International Convention on Civil and Political Rights had any validity at all in proving guilt.
> 
> It is impossible to argue with desperation like that. However often I list the real issues, some people are so desperate for her to suffer that they don't even seem to read them. They are like vultures swarming around someone dying.
> 
> ...




Zack my sick and vile comments ARE FACTS, you are only posting half truths, and WON'T answer any of the questions you are given.
What do you think the guards will give her for Xmas????


----------



## pilots (24 December 2008)

Zack. One question, WHO STOPPED THE TEST ON THE DRUGS,  come on you talk about the facts, let's get this fact out of the way first.


----------



## pilots (24 December 2008)

Zack,I will be away with my family for the next 3/4 days, see if you can answer my question b4 I get back.
You have a good safe Xmas.


----------



## ZackW (24 December 2008)

Facts:


ZackW said:


>





Facts:


ZackW said:


> 1. Her human rights were systematically abused via the show trial
> 
> 2. The government swept this under the carpet to sustain its strategic relationship with Indonesia, and at the very least, encouraged the media onslaught.
> 
> ...




A disgrace to Australia? This poor woman will be suffering here FIFTH Christmas is a squalid cell, whilst callous compassionless Australians swallow what they are fed by the media, and pro-actively post messages to try to ensure whe suffers another fifteen. 

It is sickening to read.


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 December 2008)

Sisters doing okay, Huh

http://ralph.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=696949


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Facts:
> 
> 
> Facts:
> ...




I ask you again Zack, what other human rights violations concern you.

A convicted felon's years in prison accompanied by her sister's taking off her tackle in a men's magazine does not for a compassionate response make.

Who are you Zack?

Do you live on the Gold Coast??

What connections do you have to the Fish and Chip industry?


gg


----------



## moXJO (24 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Facts:
> 
> 
> Facts:
> ...




A better balance then your previous efforts....


----------



## ZackW (25 December 2008)

This thread is about Schapelle Corby and human rights violations pertaining to her, not other HR violations. I have answered that question three times now, but not the answer he wants I guess. Her sister? That is meant to make human rights abuse and poor Schapelle's conditions alright then is it? Using her family to hurt he again, eh? Nice.

Then of course because the facts are facts, we have a pathetic attempt to discredit the messenger (me), as related to her or similar. What sickness motivates these people to want post public messages designed to encourage people to walk away and leave her to suffer for 20 YEARS?





Schapelle's 5th Christmas


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> This thread is about Schapelle Corby and human rights violations pertaining to her, not other HR violations. I have answered that question three times now, but not the answer he wants I guess. Her sister? That is meant to make human rights abuse and poor Schapelle's conditions alright then is it? Using her family to hurt he again, eh? Nice.
> 
> Then of course because the facts are facts, we have a pathetic attempt to discredit the messenger (me), as related to her or similar. What sickness motivates these people to want post public messages designed to encourage people to walk away and leave her to suffer for 20 YEARS?




Nobody is bagging you mate. Harden up.

You are driven by a need to rescue this felon from her imprisonment.

Just don't elevate it to the Mother Theresa level.

By the way, my contacts in Jakarta have indicated that she will not be getting a Christmas reduction on her sentence.

Thats not good for her.

Just don't say that you are interested in wider Human Rights when you are unable to back it up with facts.

Have a fish and chip and relax.

gg


----------



## knocker (25 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> This thread is about Schapelle Corby and human rights violations pertaining to her, not other HR violations. I have answered that question three times now, but not the answer he wants I guess. Her sister? That is meant to make human rights abuse and poor Schapelle's conditions alright then is it? Using her family to hurt he again, eh? Nice.
> 
> Then of course because the facts are facts, we have a pathetic attempt to discredit the messenger (me), as related to her or similar. What sickness motivates these people to want post public messages designed to encourage people to walk away and leave her to suffer for 20 YEARS?
> 
> ...




My heart bleeds for you schappelle and all the other drug running scum of the world. Happy christmas lol


----------



## chops_a_must (25 December 2008)

Geez... where were you with Mallard mate?

Many many worse injustices are carried out than this. And people know it. Hence little care about Schapelle.


----------



## knocker (25 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Sisters doing okay, Huh
> 
> http://ralph.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=696949




I've been reading some of the comments on that link. This one is a classic

Mr Ed Posted by: me, Australia, on 22/12/2008 4:14:25 PM
If I wanted to see a horses head, I would have gone to the race track

lol and this one:

Ive seen better heads on smashed crabs... 

Pig Dog/ Bush Pig....mutton dresed as lambPosted by: Repulsed, Adelaide, on 21/12/2008 01:22:00
Why the FOOK put this pig in the magazine, i suppose it does demonstrate the powerful abilities of Photoshop, why not continue through the trailor park and fing more of these "high" quality women. Next can you photo Germaine Greer and photoshop her to look sexy too? Anyway for paying this piece of of gutter trash i will no longer read Ralph magazine and will also be boycotting any products advertised in the magazine.

Well I had a look and did indeed Ralph. lol


----------



## ZackW (26 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> By the way, my contacts in Jakarta have indicated that she will not be getting a Christmas reduction on her sentence.




And why do you imagine that is? The prison itself recommended a 1 month reduction (wow!). It is the norm. It is what an official at the jail called "her rights". Yet Jakarta block it, or at least delay it. On the basis of what? Politics: she is a political prisoner. 20 years had nothing to do with a judicial sanction, and everything to do with the fact that she is Australian. Yet her own people blindly post here to try to justify this sort of twisted barbarity, and Rudd hands them $1bn.

Again,the media have done a great job:


PS: And have you ever researched Murdoch's media interests in Indonesia?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> And why do you imagine that is? The prison itself recommended a 1 month reduction (wow!). It is the norm. It is what an official at the jail called "her rights". Yet Jakarta block it, or at least delay it. On the basis of what? Politics: she is a political prisoner. 20 years had nothing to do with a judicial sanction, and everything to do with the fact that she is Australian. Yet her own people blindly post here to try to justify this sort of twisted barbarity, and Rudd hands them $1bn.
> 
> Again,the media have done a great job:
> 
> ...





Zack mate, a dose of reality for you.

Sit back, get the yandi out, light up, relax  and listen.

If you have 

1. the Indonesian Government
2. the Australian Government 
3  the Australian public minus the bludgers who read Ralph
4. all the posters on ASF

against your opinion of the delicate Schapelle incarcerated for drug running at  Bali Airport.

Your cause in in very deep s**t.

Harden up and hope for small decreases in her sentence. 

Do not behave as if it is her right.

It will actually do her cause harm, ASF is avidly read by the Indonesians.

gg


----------



## mayk (26 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> And why do you imagine that is? The prison itself recommended a 1 month reduction (wow!). It is the norm. It is what an official at the jail called "her rights". Yet Jakarta block it, or at least delay it. On the basis of what? Politics: she is a political prisoner. 20 years had nothing to do with a judicial sanction, and everything to do with the fact that she is Australian. Yet her own people blindly post here to try to justify this sort of twisted barbarity, and Rudd hands them $1bn.
> 
> Again,the media have done a great job:




Are you spamming? You are not adding any new info, just rehash of your previous post. Why not go and protest in front of the parliament, it would be a more useful exercise.

But if you believe the most you can do is post the link to your video ad nauseum, then I am afraid nothing will happen.


P.S. Get some hints from the campaign run by Hick's father.


----------



## knocker (26 December 2008)

Zack, hop on a flight to Jakarta and plead your case there. p.s, don't forget the boogie board ok lol:


----------



## ZackW (27 December 2008)

The facts are the facts no matter how many times you ignore them. Her human rights were seriously and systematically abused: she never had a trial, only a show trial. Thereafter she was handed a political/racist sentence, bearing little relation to her crime. 

The government took the cowardly but political view. Their strategic relationship with Indonesia trumped her human rights. They used the media to extract themselves from the hook of public opinion. The compassionless misguided posters on this forum are simply the result of this.

They continue to hurt her, as evidenced by the delay or refusal of what is described as her right by the prison itself: a measly months remission. But to the sickies around here, that's ok again. Her human rights just don't matter. Absolutely horrible.

Well here is the bad news for you. The Australian media's reach does not extend to North America or Europe. Increasing numbers there are seeing Indonesia for the appallingly cruel regime it is, and Australia as a callous backwater which sells the human rights of its citizens. The Tara Hack song, the global protest, the foreign produced films like the ones above, and the overseas websites are illustrations of this. The media censor and hide this from you as best they can, but eventually it is bound to catch up. 

Sure though, it is obvious what some of the posters on here are. It isn’t pretty. I am just glad that I’m not like them.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2008)

There are many easier things you can do to get laid, that expend less energy, and you also don't have to wait 20 years.


----------



## pilots (27 December 2008)

Zack, How was your Xmas.
Tell me Zack, who STOPPED the test on the drugs, is that so hard to do, I am talking about the so called facts that you are posting, just answer the one above please.


----------



## ColB (27 December 2008)

> Originally posted by *GG*...Zack mate, a dose of reality for you.
> 
> Sit back, get the yandi out, light up, relax and listen.
> 
> ...




Some very good advice there Zack!  

Innocent or Guilty?  I think she's guilty, the court found her guilty, I think you know she's guilty but have trouble accepting the 20 year jail sentence and an alleged abuse of her 'rights'

She's a known marijuana user, her father allegedly had priors as did the brother and her sister Mercedes is a slammer.  The true Aussie bogan family or as the Yanks would say 'Trailer Trash'

Now I'm a very compassionate person but I can think of a thousand more people worthy of my compassion than her.  And if you think our human rights record here in Australia is not all that good you should take a look around the world at the likes of China, the Middle East, Zimbabwe, Russia etc etc.

20 years is a bit harsh but it's their law and most druggies know the risk they take in those countries should they get caught.

PS:  Are there any Indonesians reading this forum that have any good share tips?


----------



## knocker (27 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> The facts are the facts no matter how many times you ignore them. Her human rights were seriously and systematically abused: she never had a trial, only a show trial. Thereafter she was handed a political/racist sentence, bearing little relation to her crime.
> 
> The government took the cowardly but political view. Their strategic relationship with Indonesia trumped her human rights. They used the media to extract themselves from the hook of public opinion. The compassionless misguided posters on this forum are simply the result of this.
> 
> ...




Zacko the wacko. Chill out bro and smoke another joint, It will all go away.:


----------



## ZackW (27 December 2008)

ColB said:


> She's a known marijuana user, her father allegedly had priors as did the brother and her sister Mercedes is a slammer.




There we go again. Read those lies in The Daily Smear did we? Didn't they tell you about this? Thought not. Those certificates are from Queensland Police, who are clearly also sick and tired of the groundess smears and lies which you and others pass around as fact.

Same comments and already-answered questions from the compassionless media blinded brigade though. Sad.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> There we go again. Read those lies in The Daily Smear did we? Didn't they tell you about this? Thought not. Those certificates are from Queensland Police, who are clearly also sick and tired of the groundess smears and lies which you and others pass around as fact.
> 
> Same comments and already-answered questions from the compassionless media blinded brigade though. Sad.




Come on...

Tell me more about your avid involvement with Mallard...


----------



## ColB (27 December 2008)

> Originally Posted by ZackW
> There we go again. Read those lies in The Daily Smear did we? Didn't they tell you about *this?*




Zack, I'm sure those Qld Police certificates displayed in your link are from the same US online site that I bought my certificate in brain surgery from.  I'll send you the link if you want it.


----------



## knocker (27 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> There we go again. Read those lies in The Daily Smear did we? Didn't they tell you about this? Thought not. Those certificates are from Queensland Police, who are clearly also sick and tired of the groundess smears and lies which you and others pass around as fact.
> 
> Same comments and already-answered questions from the compassionless media blinded brigade though. Sad.




lol  How about convictions in other states? Keep trying Zack:


----------



## knocker (27 December 2008)

ColB said:


> Zack, I'm sure those Qld Police certificates displayed in your link are from the same US online site that I bought my certificate in brain surgery from.  I'll send you the link if you want it.




Gees they could not even get a .net.au How low.:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Come on...
> 
> Tell me more about your avid involvement with Mallard...




Chops you are getting dragged in as I and many others are into a Corby Family PR exercise.

A summary

She is scum, a drug runner
She deserves everything she gets.
20 years is too short.
If she gets repatriated to Australia she'll be out in 3 years and we will have to pay not alone for her board and tucker but for her degree in social work.


gg


----------



## CoffeeKing (27 December 2008)

However you do it...

Taking it in
Taking it out

Get caught and goodnight Irene

At least she only has 15 to go, not like these 3 guys

"Three other members of the Bali Nine who were originally sentenced to death - Matthew Norman, Si Yi Chen and Tan Duc Thanh Nguyen -
*had their sentences commuted to life* in March following a judicial review."

Still, better than the death penalty I suppose

"Three of the original Bali Nine - Andrew Chan, 24, Myuran Sukumaran, 27 and Scott Rush, 22 - are facing the death penalty 
for their roles in the ill-fated attempt to smuggle 8kg of heroin from Bali to Australia in 2005."


http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/news/national/bali-nine-sombre/2008/11/09/1226165366877.html


----------



## Julia (27 December 2008)

I have no interest in defending any of the Corby family but, out of curiosity, looked up the Queensland Police Service website and did a Search for Certificates.
It appears there is such a thing.  I have no idea if the posted pictures are of the real thing or not.



> Link to Queensland Police Service (www.police.qld.gov.au)
> Home | Site map | Contact us |
> Queensland Police Service
> Branding/content heading
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 December 2008)

Julia said:


> I have no interest in defending any of the Corby family but, out of curiosity, looked up the Queensland Police Service website and did a Search for Certificates.
> It appears there is such a thing.  I have no idea if the posted pictures are of the real thing or not.




good post Julia, can you do some similar checks on the Indonesian Police protocols.


While you are at it is there any "code of conduct" for drug runners?

gg


----------



## CoffeeKing (27 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> While you are at it is there any "code of conduct" for drug runners?
> 
> gg




I thought it was 

Stash it somewhere
Dash it over
Cash it in


----------



## Julia (27 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> good post Julia, can you do some similar checks on the Indonesian Police protocols.



I'm sure I could oblige.  There will, of course, be a fee.  It is, after all, to do with Indonesia.




> While you are at it is there any "code of conduct" for drug runners?
> 
> gg



Undoubtedly there would be.
Probably along the lines of
1.  Watch your back
2.  Expect no loyalty except from people named Zack
3.  Understand that if you ignore the laws of any country and get caught
     then you are in unmitigated trouble
4.  Understand further that if you are good looking it will bring you fans but
     will not alter your sentence.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 December 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> I thought it was
> 
> Stash it somewhere
> Dash it over
> Cash it in





lol

you've got it in one mate.

gg


----------



## pilots (28 December 2008)

Zack, Would you be happy with a retrial????


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

Julia said:


> I'm sure I could oblige.  There will, of course, be a fee.  It is, after all, to do with Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol so true Julia  so true.

In the land of the blind the one eyed is king/queen.

gg


----------



## pilots (28 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> And why do you imagine that is? The prison itself recommended a 1 month reduction (wow!). It is the norm. It is what an official at the jail called "her rights". Yet Jakarta block it, or at least delay it. On the basis of what? Politics: she is a political prisoner. 20 years had nothing to do with a judicial sanction, and everything to do with the fact that she is Australian. Yet her own people blindly post here to try to justify this sort of twisted barbarity, and Rudd hands them $1bn.
> 
> Again,the media have done a great job:
> 
> ...





Zack, I think you will find she did not get the month off was, she was found with a Mobile phone in her sell, Zack what you and the Corby's must realize is that it is the law of Indonesia, when in Indonesia you MUST obey the law of the land.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

pilots said:


> Zack, I think you will find she did not get the month off was, she was found with a Mobile phone in her sell, Zack what you and the Corby's must realize is that it is the law of Indonesia, when in Indonesia you MUST obey the law of the land.




Yes Zack, flashing your Medicare card does not work anywhere north of the Torres Strait.

gg


----------



## pilots (28 December 2008)

GG, Do you find it strange that Zack has ALL THE FACTS on the case, yet he can not come up with WHO had the test on the drugs stopped.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

pilots said:


> GG, Do you find it strange that Zack has ALL THE FACTS on the case, yet he can not come up with WHO had the test on the drugs stopped.




Yes mate, very sus.

Its also a coincidence that he joined ASF on the day that Ralph announced the delicate Mercedes was going to take all her tackle off for the bludgers who got the $1000 from Kevvie to perve upon.

Guys like Zack are one offs.

I doubt if he'll ever post again.

Unfortunately some contacts of mine  in the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia who monitor web sites such as ours have taken a dim view of his exercise.

So it may go against her.

They were particularly pissed off about the picture of her in a Taronga Zoo pose.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

pilots said:


> GG, Do you find it strange that Zack has ALL THE FACTS on the case, yet he can not come up with WHO had the test on the drugs stopped.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> Yes mate, very sus.
> 
> Its also a coincidence that he joined ASF on the day that Ralph announced the delicate Mercedes was going to take all her tackle off for the bludgers who got the $1000 from Kevvie to perve upon.
> 
> ...




Hack in to the Flght Centre computer and you''ll find the good ole ZackW.

Bali, Bangkok, Saigon take your pick  he avoids Singapore

gg


----------



## pilots (28 December 2008)

Well Singapore has the death penalty.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

pilots said:


> Well Singapore has the death penalty.




When Shapelle gets home to a slack Aussie Prison she won't be doing her elective in Sociology in Singapore mate,

gg


----------



## ColB (28 December 2008)

> Originally posted by *Garpul Gumnut* "...Guys like Zack are one offs.  I doubt if he'll ever post again..."




*"The Unmasking of ZackW"*

Zack started this thread just after 3am in the morning on 8/12/2008 whilst possibly enjoying a puff of the famous weed that has got Schapelle into so much trouble.

It wasn't the first time that Zack had put his one eyed views to an online forum about the Schapelle Corby issue.

Zack can be found at http://au.messages.yahoo.com/news/top-stories/1168073?p=36 under the pseudonym *slowdriver_08* with the topic title being *Shapelle Corby Is Innocent*.

Zack had a flurry of his *last postings* to the Yahoo News Group thread on the 9th December before bombarding our ASF site.

For an entertaining read follow the above link and you will see that ZackW (alias slowdriver_08) was driven out of the Yahoo forum by 'madcowmess' with his unrelenting attacks against Zacks views.

As GG stated we'll probably never hear from him again as he doesn't seem to be finding much support here, probably because we're a more intelligent bunch than those on the Yahoo forum. (except for 'madcowmess of course!!)


----------



## pilots (28 December 2008)

They sure run Zack out of town on that thread.


----------



## ZackW (29 December 2008)

It just gets more pathetic by the day. I have never been on a Yahoo forum in my life! Just more desperation to hurt this suffering woman then: what sort of sickness do you have? It is pathetic.

If  you want to analyze someone, take a look at the guy hiding behind the name 'pilot', for example. Almost all of his posts on ASF are clearly intended to hurt someone already suffering. Look at them. Ask yourself WHY someone would have such hatred in there heart for someone they have never met and who is living in misery.

Oh, and there is a formal request from her to the Consulate, ON record, to have the marijuana tested. Any comment to the contrary is smear and lie, and cannot be sourced other than through media smear.




ColB said:


> Zack, I'm sure those Qld Police certificates displayed in your link are from the same US online site that I bought my certificate in brain surgery from.  I'll send you the link if you want it.




Why lie like that? It is simply sick. The certificates are genuine which can be confirmed via Qld police. Seriously - do it.




Garpal Gumnut said:


> Unfortunately some contacts of mine  in the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia who monitor web sites such as ours have taken a dim view of his exercise. So it may go against her.




Really? Doesn't that strike you as vile, an afront to human rights, to hurt someone because some guy posts on a forum? No? That is ok is it, a civilised regime? I am the problem and not a foul regime that treats human beings like that? 

Or are you trying your own brand of censorship on behalf of your foul friends? A 'shut up or we will hurt her' message? 

Open your eyes! 

The posts on here are an absolute disgrace to humanity, never mind Australia.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 December 2008)

She got caught, she got tried, she got convicted. All the publicity and hype has done nothing to change anyones mind. Some argue she is innocent, some remain convinced of her guilt and the rest don't give a hoot. You run with wolves, you eventually get shot as a wolf.


----------



## pilots (29 December 2008)

Zack, ZACK, ZACK, I think you have some thing wrong with your hard drive,we know they made a request to have the drugs tested, get it, WE KNOW THAT, what we want you to tell us WHO STOPPED THE TEST FROM GOING AHEAD. Zack you rant on about the misery she is going through, what about the MISERY that drug runners bring to people every day. Zack the old saying is if you do poo poo in your nest you must put up with the smell, well Zack she has TWENTY YEARS TO SMELL IT. How was your Xmas Zack??


----------



## moXJO (29 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> There are many easier things you can do to get laid, that expend less energy, and you also don't have to wait 20 years.




ROFL

Could it be captain save a ho syndrome??

Pushing half truths as fact is 







> absolute disgrace to humanity, never mind Australia.Just more desperation, what sort of sickness do you have? It is pathetic.Any comment to the contrary is smear and lie, and cannot be sourced other than through ZackW.


----------



## robert toms (29 December 2008)

There were a few accusations earlier on this thread that Corby's trial was political and racist.
I thought that it was simply a criminal trial.She was caught with the goods and could not adequately explain how she came to be holding them.
I think it was the shock-jocks in Australia that tried to turn it into a political and racist trial.


----------



## pilots (29 December 2008)

You are correct, when the customs officer said to her '' is this your bag, she said I am in trouble aren't I". 
Now if you had nothing in your bag, why the hell would you give such a dumb answer as that.


----------



## ZackW (29 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> If  you want to analyze someone, take a look at the guy hiding behind the name 'pilot', for example. Almost all of his posts on ASF are clearly intended to hurt someone already suffering. Look at them. Ask yourself WHY someone would have such hatred in there heart for someone they have never met and who is living in misery.
> 
> Oh, and there is a formal request from her to the Consulate, ON record, to have the marijuana tested. Any comment to the contrary is smear and lie, and cannot be sourced other than through media smear.




Yet still he smears with lies to the effect that Schapelle Corby somehow stopped the testing (of course, without reference to something unambiguous and on record like a formal request), and smears with lies about her bag. Still he posts his hatred for a poor woman suffering in abject misery. What a nice and normal guy.




ZackW said:


> Really? Doesn't that strike you as vile, an afront to human rights, to hurt someone because some guy posts on a forum? No? That is ok is it, a civilised regime? I am the problem and not a foul regime that treats human beings like that?  Or are you trying your own brand of censorship on behalf of your foul friends? A 'shut up or we will hurt her' message?




Well? I am waiting for an answer to this, Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta. Your foul friends in that regime, who are threatening to hurt an Australian citizen because some guy is posting on a forum - are you trying to censor this message board on their behalf? 

Does anyone consider that sort of vile thinly-veiled threat to be civilized? Well? THINK ABOUT IT. 


And yes, of course the 'trial' was political/racist (even the above threat illustrates this). Or is it normal for the president of a country to intervene via well timed media comments, for a sentence to bear no resemblance at all to the facts of a crime, for the human rights of the accused to be abused on a daily basis? The world can see this, even if the Australian media has done a hatchet job on her in her own country:



And no apology for posting that clip again - people need to actually read the WORDS in it and consider all those media reports over the years, and which part of that process they fit into. People need to think about why, and look at media ownership/interests and politics, and learn understand what words are used to report smear, versus fact. Then look at some of the posters on here, dutiful reporting as facts what the media have produced as smear. 

Then the reality of Schapelle Corby's terrible suffering, whilst we even have horrible threats via people like Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta to try to stop these issues even being raised.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Yet still he smears with lies to the effect that Schapelle Corby somehow stopped the testing (of course, without reference to something unambiguous and on record like a formal request), and smears with lies about her bag. Still he posts his hatred for a poor woman suffering in abject misery. What a nice and normal guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ZackW you obviously feel strongly that this young lady was the subject of a vast conspiracy.

Indonesians are people too, they have their laws, eat , sleep and reproduce, as we do. They do not like foreign drug smugglers. they are poor though and tolearte the antics and money brought to them via Australian tourists. If they could make a quid some other way , then they would.

Corby and her family and friends have created such a kerfuffle over this, that they do monitor any publication on her case. Thats life. ASIO probably do the same.

Happy New Year. 

gg


----------



## pilots (29 December 2008)

Zack, Lets try this, a request was made to test the drugs, Zack, WHY DID THE TEST NOT GO AHEAD.
Zack, you have a wonderful little video a bout the Corby's, now ZACK you have seven facts, the first one she was found with drugs is correct, ALL THE SIX OTHERS ARE WRONG ZACK. 
Zack some times you could be a Corby the way you talk.
I don't hate the Corby's, I hate any one who deals in drugs, she had a trial, was convicted, and now has TWENTY YEARS TO THINK ABOUT IT.
Zack, how long b4 she finds GOD and then will want to come home.
Zack I hope she gets the FULL TWENTY YEARS.  Zack you cry about human rights, I have seen many hungry children in  Indonesia, if you want to REALLY help some one, help them, not some family of drug runners.
How was your Xmas Zack, we had a great time.


----------



## ColB (29 December 2008)

> Originally Posted by *ZackW*
> 
> "...If you want to analyze someone, take a look at the guy hiding behind the name 'pilot', for example. Almost all of his posts on ASF are clearly intended to hurt someone already suffering. Look at them. Ask yourself WHY someone would have such hatred in there heart for someone they have never met and who is living in misery.
> 
> Oh, and there is a formal request from her to the Consulate, ON record, to have the marijuana tested. Any comment to the contrary is smear and lie, and cannot be sourced other than through media smear..."




For your interest Zack!!

*Paranoia Health Article *

Definition

Paranoia is a symptom in which an individual feels as if the world is "out to get" him or her. When people are paranoid, they feel as if others are always talking about them behind their backs. Paranoia causes intense feelings of distrust, and can sometimes lead to overt or covert hostility.


Description

An individual suffering from paranoia feels suspicious, and has a sense that other people want to do him or her harm. As a result, the paranoid individual changes his or her actions in response to a world that is perceived as personally threatening. Objective observers may be quite clear on the fact that no one's words or actions are actually threatening the paranoid individual. The hallmark of paranoia is a feeling of intense distrust and suspiciousness that is not in response to input from anybody or anything in the paranoid individual's environment.

Other symptoms of paranoia may include:

Ideas of reference: The sense that the television and/or radio are specifically addressing the paranoid individual.

http://www.healthline.com/galeconte...campaign=gale&utm_term=paranoia schizophrenia


----------



## ZackW (30 December 2008)

No, just look at the list of posts from the guy hiding behind the name 'pilots'. Is that what anyone decent would want to associate themselves with? Ask about the motive of someone who would repeatedly and desperately post like that: what sort of person they are?


And no, Garpal Gumnut, Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta's posts are unambiguous. They will hurt Schapelle because of posts by some guy on an Australian forum, so I had better stop. Read them. You think that is somehow ok, mate? Yes? Step back and think about it. 

I am not "her family and friends", but I can extract fact from gross media reporting. I can analyze. I can research. I do it for a living 24x7. I can see all too clearly the terrible abuses of her human rights, and the media process used to create the misguided hatred on this board, as illustrated by that Brit guys video.

Then there are the implication for other Australians of the government selling her human rights down the river. 

Some people don't appear to be able to work the obvious out, or interpret words correctly. Even ignoriing the total lack of compassion for another human being, it's frightening to think about how people are so easily led.


----------



## knocker (30 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> No, just look at the list of posts from the guy hiding behind the name 'pilots'. Is that what anyone decent would want to associate themselves with? Ask about the motive of someone who would repeatedly and desperately post like that: what sort of person they are?
> 
> 
> And no, Garpal Gumnut, Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta's posts are unambiguous. They will hurt Schapelle because of posts by some guy on an Australian forum, so I had better stop. Read them. You think that is somehow ok, mate? Yes? Step back and think about it.
> ...



Well zacko why bother posting here. Just fly to Indonesian and support schappell ok


----------



## Lantern (30 December 2008)

I can analyze. I can research. I do it for a living 24x7

I think you need to get some sleep.


----------



## pilots (30 December 2008)

Good morning Zacko, Mr Nice and Normal here,
Zacko, The one thing I did not like about the case against the drug mule was the fact the police would not release a sample of the drugs for testing, this was so wrong, how ever it was no long after that the LAWYER for the Corby's done a good job and was able to get a sample for testing. Now Zacko WHY DID THE TEST NOT GO AHEAD, they had a sample, WHY DID THEY NOT TEST IT.
Zacko or any one, I would like to see the Brits guys video, is it as bad as Zackos Video.


----------



## moXJO (30 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> I can analyze. I can research. I do it for a living 24x7.
> 
> .



Once again your half stories peeve me off enough to post.
If by analyze you mean lie. And if by research you mean look at youtube and Corby support sites. 

Now let’s rehash some previously posted stuff (just like you)

Now as for the Indonesian courts being corrupt in this particular case


> QC’s (Philip Dun QC), who stated that Schapelle Corby would be found guilty in an Australian court with the exact same evidence which was presented in Indonesia. The QC’s also made a note of the other Australians in foreign countries facing the death penalty? Why is their plight not as grave as Schapelle Corbys? The piece highlighted that the case is beyond Innocence and Guilt, and that Schapelle Corby and her family has virtually been brought by the media, whom have invested vast amounts of money in this story. Therefore what we see on television is highly sanitized, vetted and stage managed thus the truth is ultimately manipulated. Many people have gone on rampant attacks on the Indonesian legal system, based purely on this manipulation of the truth, there is nothing in there process’s which purport illegitimate handling of this case. No one has paid any real attention to the evidence presented in the courts, by the prosecution or the defense; it has been more so an unsubstantiated ‘biased’ view of irrelevant evidence in order to validate our justified stance. It was forgotten that maybe she is just another young drug trafficker facing her punishment under the law, and that she is in fact luckier than most. From death, to life to 20 years. Obviously the judges are not that ‘evil’, further heresay evidence (given by the prisoner, and facts relating to the airport baggage handlers) which would otherwise be inadmissible in an Australian court was allowed by the Indonesian Courts in order to give this girl the best chance possible of proving her innocence. The media circus around here probably also aided her in receiving this lighter sentenced, which has obviously pissed of the prosecution and other Indonesian people, how can their law be manipulated as such.




So here we have an Aussie QC saying she would be found guilty and that she received favorable treatment during her case compared to other smugglers. But I bet Philip Dun is also corrupt or is part of your conspiracy according to you


As for Mercedes police report we actually know she is a drug user (her own admission) but has played it down as much as possible and actually has lied to say that she was not.



> A string of letters written by Mercedes Corby, in which she repeatedly outlined her drug use, had discredited her as a witness, Mr Hughes also said.
> 
> He said the letters Ms Corby wrote to Ms Power while she was working in Japan in 1993 and 1994 "nailed the lie" that Corby was an infrequent drug user.
> 
> ...



And



> MERCEDES Corby has admitted to taking ecstasy while having young children, branding her actions "reckless in the extreme", "grossly irresponsible" and "completely illegal".
> In the Supreme Court witness box, Corby admitted to taking ecstasy at least three times, as recently as 2002. Questioned by Tom Hughes Jnr, for Seven, she said her 2 1/2-month-old son and nine-month-old daughter were with her mother when she took a quarter of an ecstasy pill in a Gold Coast nightclub.




It would take a lot of convincing to believe she was not a regular user.This was all said in court so yes its on record.

 And how about the brother’s police report I don't remember seeing that



> James Kisina's arrest
> Kisina was travelling with Corby when she was arrested in Bali. He had also been carrying the bodyboard bag before the arrest and had appeared in the media to support his sister.[65]
> 
> On the same day as the reinstatement of Corby's original sentence, he appeared in a Brisbane Magistrates Court on drug possession and assault charges.[66] Kisina, along with two friends, invaded the home of a well-known drug dealer, tied up the occupants and bashed a male occupant before fleeing with a quantity of cannabis and cash.[65] Police stated that the residents were threatened with an iron bar and menaced with a machete. On 17 January 2006, Queensland Police found cannabis in the home of Schapelle Corby's mother and half-brother.




And there’s probably more on old James then that.

Or how about



> Clinton Rose
> Corby's half-brother, Clinton Rose, has spent time in jail for a range of offences. He was serving a 15 months sentence in Queensland for breaking and entering and fraud. This was his second time in prison.[64] In January 2002, Rose was convicted of drug possession. He had pleaded guilty to what the Southport District Judge, Robert Hall, described as a "campaign of crime". Rose pleaded guilty to a total of 62 charges accumulated over a six-month period




So at least not all the members of the Corby’s have committed crimes I suppose, and yes all this is on record. So once again you leave out the whole story. And even members that have that certificate from the police have been involved in drug taking. You are full of BS when it comes to trying to prove her innocence IMO.

What’s that old saying.... you can't sugarcoat a turd. But you seem to have managed to roll it in glitter.
Zack your 







> posts on here are an absolute disgrace to humanity, never mind Australia.



I'll pick at the rest of your half truths later... 

Keep up with the insults people like you more when you subject them to it 
You even manage to insult Indonesia, your a pro


----------



## pilots (30 December 2008)

moXJO, Zacko will say it is all lies, I would like him to tell us who, and why, they did not test the drugs, if the drugs came from any other place other than Queensland she would be off the hook, or was it that they knew that the grass came from Queensland all along.


----------



## Julia (30 December 2008)

Moxjo, what is the source of the quote describing the comments of the QC?

It doesn't seem like something from a very well edited publication, given the number of grammatical and spelling mistakes.

If you are quoting something, it would give more validity if you supply the source of the quote so there can be no suggestion of just making stuff up.  (Not at all suggesting you've done that.)


----------



## pilots (30 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Yet still he smears with lies to the effect that Schapelle Corby somehow stopped the testing (of course, without reference to something unambiguous and on record like a formal request), and smears with lies about her bag. Still he posts his hatred for a poor woman suffering in abject misery. What a nice and normal guy.  Zacko you had formal request, I agree, your lawyer got a sample of the drugs, what stopped the test, come on Zacko, why did they not test the drugs.
> The ball in in your court Zacko. Stop going around the QUESTION, why did they not test the drugs, come on lady it can't be that hard to tell us who and why.
> 
> 
> ...



 So Zacko she has terrible suffering, now Zacko, most people here on earth go the sleep cold and hungry, she is in better shape that a lot of other people.


----------



## ZackW (30 December 2008)

Man of his word moXJO, who has promised to leave this thread at least once, seems not to understand reality. Did you actually watch the video above? You know, the one that explains about the media, and the governments relationship with Indoensia trumping Schapelle Corby's human rights? 

And then you quote a part of the establishment at me to justify the appalling show trial? It is laughable -  but you probably don't even get it.   

So intent is he on trying to continue the suffering of Schapelle Corby that he even quotes the Powers case, in which the media were exposed are liars, smearing the Corby family as they often do. But I guess it is the desperate guilt association card he is trying to play again. It is pathetic.

And you ought to run along now 'pilots': anyone who actually looks at your history of posts can see exactly what you are. You are blown away.


I am still waiting for commentary on Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta's multiple posts, such as this one:


Garpal Gumnut said:


> Unfortunately some contacts of mine in the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia who monitor web sites such as ours have taken a dim view of his exercise. So it may go against her.




Or is that ok? Is it ok to ANYONE? They will hurt Schapelle because of posts by some guy on an Australian forum, with the underlying threat that I had better stop? 

THINK!

Is that who you people are supporting here, versus a poor woman suffering misery? A regime like that? You somehow think they delivered justice, and that the sentence wasn't perverse, political and possibly racist? Seriously?

Come on 'Garpal Gumnut' please DO tell us all about the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia, monitoring Australian websites and hurting Australian citizens because of posts on them. That is SERIOUS, uncivilised and disgusting, so let's have it out in the open shall we?

I am waiting.


----------



## chops_a_must (30 December 2008)

Grab a tube sock, moisturise, crack one off.

Relax.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> Man of his word moXJO, who has promised to leave this thread at least once, seems not to understand reality. Did you actually watch the video above? You know, the one that explains about the media, and the governments relationship with Indoensia trumping Schapelle Corby's human rights?
> 
> And then you quote a part of the establishment at me to justify the appalling show trial? It is laughable -  but you probably don't even get it.
> 
> ...




Zack mate,  bogans do not realise that there is a wider world out there.

Governments of any persuasion do not just employ their taxes on giving handouts to bludgers, health, education and defence.

They all have sophisticated spy networks.

They can tag anybody's post quite easily mate.

The Indons are interested in how they are perceived in Australia. when folk like you bag them, they make note of it. The Indon Embassy in Canberra is an avid monitor of ASF.

Look at the address bar at the top of this post.

If it contains a .php you are being watched mate, either by ASIO or the Indons. 

If it has a php?p its the Indons.

This has been going on for yonks mate, way before you started posting so don't get all paranoid about it.

gg


----------



## IFocus (30 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> And yes, of course the 'trial' was political/racist




Sorry to cherry pick Zack but this statement is I think wrong

The judge who passed sentence had found every case brought before him on drugs charges guilty no political/racist type factor applied.

Personally I was astounded in the way the Corby's approached the whole thing given that they should have a good understanding on how the system worked in Indo.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2008)

IFocus said:


> Sorry to cherry pick Zack but this statement is I think wrong
> 
> The judge who passed sentence had found every case brought before him on drugs charges guilty no political/racist type factor applied.
> 
> Personally I was astounded in the way the Corby's approached the whole thing given that they should have a good understanding on how the system worked in Indo.




Yes the Corbys thought they were in Southport not Bali, and played it accordingly.

They lost mainly by their ani Indonesian tactics and she could have gotten a lesser sentence if they had listened to the Aus Dept. Foreign Affairs advice.

But no, they got a shonky lawyer and engaged the media in an anti Indonesian rant..

Tough. 

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (30 December 2008)

I  vote we organise a benefit concert for all those convicted drug smugglers out there .hell we might as well include all those convicted drug dealers too 

i think we can get amy winehouse to headline 

what should we call it ??

"dopefest" ? 

yeah man lets join hands and unite for all these hard done by poison peddlers


amen


----------



## pilots (30 December 2008)

Zacko, what is it that you can't answer this question.
The drug mule team asked for a sample of the drugs to be tested, the lawyer got a sample. 
Now ZACKO why, when they had a sample of the drugs why did they not go ahead with the testing.
If it was proved that the drugs came from from Indonesia that would be the end of the case. She would be home free.
 Zacko come on whats the answer, why DID THEY NOT TEST THE DRUGS.


----------



## pilots (30 December 2008)

Zacko, have you noticed that NO ONE HERE AGREES WITH YOU.
Come on Zacko answer my question.
WHY DID THE CORBY'S NOT HAVE THE DRUGS TESTED.


----------



## ZackW (31 December 2008)

No, Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta, Garpal Gumnut, you can't get off the hook that easily. You made a specific statement there:

"_Unfortunately some contacts of mine in the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia who monitor web sites such as ours have taken a dim view of his exercise. So it may go against her_."

THAT is serious. THAT is a regime hurting someone on the basis of a post by someone totally unconnected. What about Tara Hack in New York? What about Morpheus in England? What about the rest of them across the world? Are your friends going to hurt her for that too, as though she has any sort of control over them or me?

*It is VILE. Truly vile, that a regime thinks like that. *

Stating it here, presumably on their behalf, is a thinly veiled threat, presumably an attempt to censor debate in Australia and shut me up.

It's very sad that others on here can't see this: they would rather kick this poor desperate woman even more than open their eyes and read what you have actually said. It is past time people opened their eyes.


Tell your friends to listen up. My opinions, and those of growing numbers across the world, are formed on the basis of what THEY have done to Schapelle Corby. Nothing else. They won't silence the world through intimidation, but rather, increase the disgust which many of use feel. 


And that disgust by the way embraces your media, and the people who have bought their constant smears/lies and repeat them (you really ought to study media and politics you know). The video I post about this aspect was made in England:


They can see the opinion management and process so easily because they have not been subjected to it. They therefore have a more objective view. They can see the terrible human rights abuses, the Aussie-Indon politics, and the subsequent shameful media campaign. The same applies to the Americans, Canadians and others.


And yes, her lawyers sucked. You are talking about a family totally ill equipped to know who it is best to engage for legal and media advice: to use that to try to justify a considerable list of human rights breaches, and a political/racist sentence is pathetic. Just another desperate attempt to shift the goal posts away from the truth of what many of you saw for yourselves in 2004 (quote from the film I guess).


----------



## moXJO (31 December 2008)

Zack out of interest what exactly is it you want? 
Shift her to an Aussie prison to serve out the rest of her time, sentence reduction, or be let off altogether? 

Also what is your theory of where the big bag of drugs came from?

Serious question... can you give a straight answer without the Pro Corby dribble attached.


----------



## chops_a_must (31 December 2008)

I really do not understand.

She is obviously pathetic at the 'apple bobbing' contests in prison, hence the lack of sentence reductions, so why think she is going to give you anything worthwhile in the sack when she is out?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> No, Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta, Garpal Gumnut, you can't get off the hook that easily. You made a specific statement there:
> 
> "_Unfortunately some contacts of mine in the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia who monitor web sites such as ours have taken a dim view of his exercise. So it may go against her_."
> 
> ...






moXJO said:


> Zack out of interest what exactly is it you want?
> Shift her to an Aussie prison to serve out the rest of her time, sentence reduction, or be let off altogether?
> 
> Also what is your theory of where the big bag of drugs came from?
> ...






chops_a_must said:


> I really do not understand.
> 
> She is obviously pathetic at the 'apple bobbing' contests in prison, hence the lack of sentence reductions, so why think she is going to give you anything worthwhile in the sack when she is out?




ZackW

In the spirit of the Season I enclose the contact details for the Dept. Foreign Affairs in Jakarta. I would strongly suggest you abjectly apologise to them as it would do more to help Schapelle than all your drivel on this forum.

My contact there was a Ms.Tingtong., although I believe she was being transferred to London about this time, so get on with it man and do something positive for your lass.

Departemen Luar Negeri Republik Indonesia
Direktorat Informasi dan Media

Jalan Pejambon No. 6
Jakarta Pusat 10110
Indonesia
Telepon : (62-21) 3813453
Faksimili : (62-21) 3857316
Email : infomed@deplu.go.id



gg


----------



## sam76 (31 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I really do not understand.
> 
> She is obviously pathetic at the 'apple bobbing' contests in prison, hence the lack of sentence reductions, so why think she is going to give you anything worthwhile in the sack when she is out?





Chops, mate, that seriously has to be a contender for post of the year!

Welld one!


----------



## ZackW (31 December 2008)

moXJO said:


> Zack out of interest what exactly is it you want?
> Shift her to an Aussie prison to serve out the rest of her time, sentence reduction, or be let off altogether?  Also what is your theory of where the big bag of drugs came from? Serious question... can you give a straight answer without the Pro Corby dribble attached.




I want her immediate release, obviously, as do all decent people. She never had a trial, her human rights were systematically abused, and she was subject to a political/racist sentence. Nothing to do with 'letting off', everything to do with justice and civilization.

As for where the drugs came from, only a 'show court' could require a defendent to find the real culprit or suffer. There are PLENTY of plausible theories for source, as you well know, but it isn’t the point though. The point is that Schapelle Corby never had a chance or a trial: and if you think that is ok, you ought to be looking at yourself.




Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contact there was a Ms.Tingtong....  Departemen Luar Negeri Republik Indonesia
> Direktorat Informasi dan Media




So you are saying, on record, that this is the source of the threats which you issued? Eg: _"Unfortunately some contacts of mine in the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia who monitor web sites such as ours have taken a dim view of his exercise. So it may go against her."_? Is this correct? 

The threat to hurt an Australian citizen (Schapelle Corby) on the basis of a post by someone totally unconnected (me) stemmed from Ms.Tingtong? Yes or no? Come on - let's be clear and open about the source of those vile threats.




Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would strongly suggest you abjectly apologise to them as it would do more to help Schapelle than all your drivel on this forum.




Which sounds like a veiled threat in itself: apologizing will help Schapelle, inferring that not apologizing will do the opposite. People on here should be opening their eyes!

And I have already told you: “Tell your friends to listen up. My opinions, and those of growing numbers across the world, are formed on the basis of what THEY have done to Schapelle Corby. Nothing else. They won't silence the world through intimidation, but rather, increase the disgust which many of use feel.”. Why don't you send your veiled threats to Tara Hack, Morpheus, or the increasing numbers like them in Europe and North America?

Or better still, tell your mates to release this poor suffering woman instead.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 December 2008)

This thread appears to have been taken over by some-one with a single minded approach, willing to ignore all evidence and/or constructive comments that don't support their point of view. 
Apart from the ceaseless ranting giving the person the opportunity to vent their misplaced anger, the thread doesn't appear to offer any new perspectives as to the alleged innocence of Ms Corby. 
If any thing, the thread has degenerated into an abuse of the justice system of another soveriegn country and borders on racism with the implications that an Australian citizen travelling abroad should be imune from prosecution, if apprehended while breaking the laws of that country, because they are an Australian.
The Australian Foreign Affairs Department goes out of its way to warn Australians travelling abroad of the consequences of breaking laws in foriegn countries, yet every year Australians are aprehended and imprisoned overseas.  Foolishly, they seem to think they won't get caught or they will get let off.
You run with the pack, you get shot as a wolf. Her prosprects would probably improve considerably if the publicity and sensationalism attached to her imprisonmnet was allowed to die down. Give the experienced diplomats a chance to address this quietly with thier overseas counterparts instead of slinging arround insults that achieve nothing.


----------



## pilots (31 December 2008)

Zacko, You say we should release this poor suffering woman, no Zacko, SHE BROKE THE LAW. L.A.W . LAW in INDONESIA, Zacko it is NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. She has TWENTY YEARS to go.
Zacko, I am still waiting for you answer as to WHO STOPPED THE TEST ON THE DRUGS.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> I want her immediate release, obviously, as do all decent people. She never had a trial, her human rights were systematically abused, and she was subject to a political/racist sentence. Nothing to do with 'letting off', everything to do with justice and civilization.
> 
> Originally Posted by Garpal Gumnut  View Post
> My contact there was a Ms.Tingtong.... Departemen Luar Negeri Republik Indonesia
> ...




Ok ZackW mate you've got me over a barrel.

It was Ms. Tingtong who was the source of my knowledge that the Indons are monitoring your posts.

gg


----------



## pilots (31 December 2008)

GG,   I will bet you anything you like, the Indonesians know exactly who Wacko Zacko is.


----------



## ZackW (31 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It was Ms. Tingtong who was the source of my knowledge that the Indons are monitoring your posts.




And does anyone actually think that is somehow acceptable? That the Dept. Foreign Affairs of a foreign regime is monitoring posts on an Australian forum, and indicating that they take a "dim view of his exercise. So it may go against her".

A foreign regime sending censorship type noises via this guy with the threat of suffering for an Australian citizen. Can you not grasp all the wider implications of that? 


You know what SHOULD be happening now? What WOULD be happening if this was in the US or UK? The government should be all over this forum now, to check the validity of Garpal Gumnut. Assuming his contact with the regime is genuine, there should be serious political implications. 

Some of the feeble minds above may not grasp it, but it is illustrative of Schapelle Corby's lost human rights. That regime trampled all over acceptable behaviour, and the Australian government groveled and covered for them. They sold her human rights down the river, and consequently every other Australians rights. Now it appears that we have direct and particularly vile intrusion here: are they going to let that go too? A green light to monitor Aussie forums and issue threats via proxy?


People have been so influenced against Schapelle Corby over the years that they have stopped thinking about what actually happened to her (http://www.schapelle.net/report.html). They have stopped thinking about the concrete facts of the human rights aspects. They have stopped thinking about the wider implications of that.

We get to a point where the above happens, and no-one, other than myself, seems to care. Manufactured hatred for a suffering woman is blinding you from reality. People need to reconnect with the concrete facts, and cut through the smear and propaganda. If you do so, you might start to see what all those Europeans and North Americans are starting to see, and actually strive to get that poor woman out of there, and simultaneously restore some national integrity.





pilots said:


> the Indonesians know exactly who Wacko Zacko is.




Do I sound like I care?

I am a free citizen of the world who is disturbed about human rights abuse. I am now also concerned about the above aspect. I am exercising free speech. The Indonesians are going to have to live with that, whether they like it or not, and whether they monitor it or not.


----------



## Calliope (31 December 2008)

ZackW said:


> I am a free citizen of the world who is disturbed about human rights abuse.




Zach got that partly right. He is disturbed. He is fascinated by his image of Kirby as of almost vestal purity. He is in love.

This is a common syndrome. All the worlds most evil murderers and rapists have attracted women to their cause. These pathetic people are usually those who find it difficult to attract a partner because they lack the physical attributes. They live in a dream world where they think that if they help to free a criminal from jail then the criminal would be so grateful as to give them undying love. 

In the event of Kirby being released, poor old Zack would be doomed to disappointment. And all those ahead of him in the queue with aspirations to get into Corby's pants will get the brush off.

The Corbys go where the money is.


----------



## ColB (31 December 2008)

> *Zack said:*  “And does anyone actually think that is somehow acceptable that the Dept. Foreign Affairs of a foreign regime is monitoring posts on an Australian forum…”




I said:  "Zack, it is called intelligence gathering and it has been going on for over a hundred years around the world.  It is how governments identify *kooky people* and threats to national security.  Their monitoring might actually save your life one day."



> *Zack said:*  “…The government should be all over this forum now, to check the validity of Garpal Gumnut…”




I said:  "Our government has outsourced this task offshore to the Indonesians



> *Pilots said:*  "...the Indonesians know exactly who Wacko Zacko is..."






> *Zack said:*  Do I sound like I care?  I am a free citizen of the world who is disturbed…”




I said:  (Okay Calliope, you beat me to this one!!)

*And one to trump Calliope.....*

Victa has just released a new lawnmower called the "Schapelle" it can hold 4 kg's of grass and has a 20 year guarantee!

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## ZackW (1 January 2009)

Yeh: treat it all as a joke. But don't wonder why increasing numbers overseas are viewing Australians and Australia as they are. It is pathetic.

Not that anyone here appears to have the wit to be interested in facts, but here are some from earlier today:
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/12/prweb1803434.htm


----------



## slim pickins (1 January 2009)

i am just a little concerend that she will get released early or paroled 10 years earlier then she should be if she gets transferred back to OZ.

people like that have to be kept locked up. seeing her sister in that magazine made me sick.... i mean that sums it all up doesnt it. but darn it she does look pretty good. excellent legs!

if youre gonna fight a war on drugs or crime, the best way (as proven in new york in their war on general crime) is to severely punish the small fry and leave the big guys alone. i'm talking 20 years for a bag snactch. once you fill up 4 new jails, suddendly the supply of recruits dries up and and cost of business for the big guys become too much. and they are out of business. unless they wanna do it themselves. and then they become the little gusy themselves.

but since we are not NYC and noone has the balls or money to do that we'll just have to amuse ourselves with the few australians that do face a "zero teolerance" legal system.

as for HINDSIGHT2020, if you think cigarettes are in the same league as herion. why dont i take up smoking and you take up heroin for 3 months. ill smoke 10 cigarettes per day and you take 10 hits of heroin per day. ...... no cheating.

we each write a will and leave all our assets to the other perosn. if heroin is too expensive here we can conduct this test in a country where heroin is more pure and cheper for you. ill even pay for your trip to that country.

this offer is open to anyone in thsi forum


----------



## Calliope (1 January 2009)

We ought to be thankful to the Indonesian Govt. for locking up one of the Corby gang. If she had been caught in Oz she would have done a few days community service and then resumed her job as a mule.

It is no credit to our justice system and our news media that the rest of the Corby family have free rein to outdo her in villainy and get wealthy on the proceeds of her notoriety.

When Corby is released they will have accumulated sufficient ill-gotten gains to keep her in the manner to which she is accustomed for the rest of her life.
I wouldn't be surprised if our crazy Govt  apologises to her and compensates her for not saving her.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> as for HINDSIGHT2020, if you think cigarettes are in the same league as herion. why dont i take up smoking and you take up heroin for 3 months. ill smoke 10 cigarettes per day and you take 10 hits of heroin per day. ...... no cheating.



tell you what slim - you smoke 3 packets a day ..
and hopefully they'll give you some morphine to ease the pain when/if you get lung cancer (or a miriad of other potential problems). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morphine


> Like other opioids, e.g. diacetylmorphine (heroin), morphine acts directly on the central nervous system (CNS) to relieve pain ...




Personally I don't need any of em - possible exception of a bit of alcohol - but that's about to change this year.


----------



## Calliope (1 January 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> Personally I don't need any of em - possible exception of a bit of alcohol - but that's about to change this year.




We all know what your addiction is. It would be nice if you could cut down from 9.9 daily to, say, one or two. And try to keep them brief.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> We all know what your addiction is. It would be nice if you could cut down from 9.9 daily to, say, one or two. And try to keep them brief.



lol - 
 I post an expert opinion on addictions - relative between nicotine and heroin. 
Slim makes some claims to the contrary and invites me to respond.
I respond.
Then you stick your two cents worth in, lol.

Tell you what Calliope - If I stuck you and slim on ignore for 2009, I reckon I wouldn't miss too many gems of wisdom.

nor wit for that matter, specially when I have to tell you how to spell the words lol.


----------



## Purple XS2 (1 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> .....
> seeing her sister in that magazine made me sick.... i mean that sums it all up doesnt it
> .....




I agree that there is much in the tale surrounding Schapelle and Mercedes Corby that makes one sick; however, that the latter is doing what she can to raise funds for her sister's benefit is not sickening - that posing for a salacious magazine is what she has to do, yes, perhaps that is.

I wonder if we'll ever get to learn the truth of this tale. I strongly suspect that pretty much everything that's been published, asserted, testified and speculated is false. Much of the evidence has alas long since been disposed of, and the backsides of those who manifestly failed in their duty long since covered.

For starters, I am of the opinion that that this episode has nothing to do with drug trafficking, and nothing to do with drug traffickers.

If that hasn't dawned on you as at least being a possibility, well, I guess you haven't paid attention to the details.

Oh, and ZackW: I share your concern, but slagging off at the Indonesian justice system is misconceived. They have their duty to perform, and that they did. They can be accused of being unsympathetic, but sympathy isn't what they're there for. One could suggest they were predictable.

I'm suggesting that they were in fact predicted.

I'll answer private messages for those who may care to take this offline. I'm afraid this thread is past its use-by.

Regards, and happy new year,
P.


----------



## ColB (1 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *Purple*
> 
> '...For starters, I am of the opinion that that this episode has *nothing to do* with drug trafficking, and nothing to do with drug traffickers.
> 
> ...




Nothing to do with drug trafficking or traffickers Purple!!  Enlighten us with your insight as to what 'this episode' is all about.

Given your assertion that pretty much everything that has been 'published, asserted, testified and speculated is false' and that 'we haven't paid attention to the details' I'm just wondering how we or you are able to come to any sort of conclusion about her guilt or otherwise.

We all look forward to your words of wisdom.


----------



## pilots (1 January 2009)

Zack, happy new year to you and your family.
I have been reading some of the dribble on the Corby Web site, this bit intrigues me, under the freedom of info act DR Adrian Bradford found out that a South American plane was on the ground at Sydney air port with a load of Illegal drugs at the same time that Corby was in Sydney..
Now tell me could we have had a shipment get mixed up??


----------



## Calliope (1 January 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> lol -
> Tell you what Calliope - If I stuck you and slim on ignore for 2009, I reckon I wouldn't miss too many gems of wisdom.




 OK go and sulk:hide:. Your problem is that you can't face up to the truth.


----------



## slim pickins (1 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Zack, happy new year to you and your family.
> I have been reading some of the dribble on the Corby Web site, this bit intrigues me, under the freedom of info act DR Adrian Bradford found out that a South American plane was on the ground at Sydney air port with a load of Illegal drugs at the same time that Corby was in Sydney..
> Now tell me could we have had a shipment get mixed up??




thats interestng and not something i've heard before. there could be a possibility someone did plant the drugs there. 5kg of pot...... 5 kg is quite heavy.

suppose someone says to you.... take this bag of drugs, 5kg, and deliver it to another country. oh and if you lose the drugs..... i will kill you. 

so you find a boogie board bag that is going to bali...... or well... you arent quite sure where its going. becasue its the airport and they misdirect bags all the time. anyway you put it in someones bag and hope it goes where you are going and you plan to steal it back off them later and deliver it to where it should be going.

now suppose you put your 5kg of drugs into my bag and me being a pretty astute person i see that i have an extra 5kg of drugs.... well i go to the police immediately and say... yes i have somehtign to declare....... i jsut found 5 kg of drugs. you lose your drugs, you get kileld by your boss for being so stupid and i walk away free. 

now would you do that. would you really bet all your money and possibly your life that i will be an airhead and miss a 5kg bag of drugs? and you dont even know who owns the bag!

NO you will strap the drugs to you. protect those drugs like your life depended on it.

people kill people to make sure others dont get their hands on their drugs. are such people going to essentially just hand over drugs to someone that might just realise it and give them to the cops.

is there a drug trafficker on here that could give us an insight. if not..... maybe such drug trafficers have already been killed by their boss.

and as for scott rush being threatened by a gun to carry drugs.... please... if they did that to me.... id get to the airport and say.... excuse me.... before i pass customs.... would you please take these drugs off me. that man over there held a gun to my head and said i have to take this on the plane. bingo... you will get a medal of godo citizenship for your deeds and sell your story to "new idea" or "a current affair"


----------



## ZackW (1 January 2009)

Purple XS2 said:


> Oh, and ZackW: I share your concern, but slagging off at the Indonesian justice system is misconceived. They have their duty to perform, and that they did. They can be accused of being unsympathetic, but sympathy isn't what they're there for. One could suggest they were predictable.




Predictable - to some degree. But that can never make gross abuse of human rights acceptable. The list of abuses in this case is long enough to be considered systematic. 

In fact their nature seems to be illustrated by the activities of their proxy on this very forum. Monitoring it and then making foul threats against her on the basis of a stranger posting here are not the activities of a civilized regime. 

But that is only the start. The activities of the Australian government, media and some of the Australian people are equally obscene.

It was the Australian government and media who were/are responsible for this:


It is the Australian media that have hidden the global protest from the people:


It is many Australian people like some of those above who have allowed themselves to lose sight of the realities like the political/racist sentence, the missing CCTV tapes, the burning of the evidence, and the rest. 




Purple XS2 said:


> Much of the evidence has alas long since been disposed of, and the backsides of those who manifestly failed in their duty long since covered.




I agree. The parties involved in this (politicians, media, the AFP, and others) have covered their tracks carefully. But there ARE still people in those organizations who know - and we can only hope they come forward.

In the meantime, Schapelle Corby suffers horribly, year after year: something which some sick minds on here seem to relish.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Predictable - to some degree. But that can never make gross abuse of human rights acceptable. The list of abuses in this case is long enough to be considered systematic.
> 
> In fact their nature seems to be illustrated by the activities of their proxy on this very forum. Monitoring it and then making foul threats against her on the basis of a stranger posting here are not the activities of a civilized regime.
> 
> ...




Zack mate, this is a stock forum.

You come on here with your views.

They were listened to 

They get rebuffed.

Then you whinge about this rebuttal.

You must have no wit or wherewithal to be able to cope with this.

I once visited Ireland, an island on the Western reaches of Europe.

They had a name for guys like you.

An eejit. 

Not quite an idiot.

A kinder form

An eejit.



gg


----------



## pilots (1 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Predictable - to some degree. But that can never make gross abuse of human rights acceptable. The list of abuses in this case is long enough to be considered systematic.
> 
> In fact their nature seems to be illustrated by the activities of their proxy on this very forum. Monitoring it and then making foul threats against her on the basis of a stranger posting here are not the activities of a civilized regime.
> 
> ...




Zack why when you had a sample of the drugs did you not test it. What stoped you..


----------



## pilots (1 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Predictable - to some degree. But that can never make gross abuse of human rights acceptable. The list of abuses in this case is long enough to be considered systematic.
> 
> In fact their nature seems to be illustrated by the activities of their proxy on this very forum. Monitoring it and then making foul threats against her on the basis of a stranger posting here are not the activities of a civilized regime.
> 
> ...





Zacko, you talk about the sick minds here, you are correct, some do have some thing wrong with them.
For starters we have this knob who keeps posting a video of seven facts when in fact, ONLY the first fact is correct.
Then when you ask this this knob to answer why when the lawyer for the Corby's who got a sample of the drugs, did not have the drugs tested.
Now I would of had them tested at once, this would have let her off the hook if the drugs had of come from any other place than Queensland, or was it we did not test then because we all ready KNEW THAT THEY CAME FROM QUEENSLAND. 
.


----------



## ZackW (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg




I am guessing you are under new orders from your Indonesian friends? Another attempt to censor free debate in Australia from that foul regime? Resorting to childlike abuse? Pathetic. Believe me, there are plenty of names for the likes of you, and your human rights abusing mates.

I prefer to deal with facts: those that you and your sordid regime and sycophants in Australia wish to hide. Watch the world: people out there aren't brainwashed as easily as so many Australians are.

Perhaps you should give up, because I won't be silenced. And take the twisted guy above who repeats the same blatant lie on every page with you.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> I am guessing you are under new orders from your Indonesian friends? Another attempt to censor free debate in Australia from that foul regime? Resorting to childlike abuse? Pathetic. Believe me, there are plenty of names for the likes of you, and your human rights abusing mates.
> 
> I prefer to deal with facts: those that you and your sordid regime and sycophants in Australia wish to hide. Watch the world: people out there aren't brainwashed as easily as so many Australians are.
> 
> Perhaps you should give up, because I won't be silenced. And take the twisted guy above who repeats the same blatant lie on every page with you.




My contact in Jakarta Ms.Tingtong hs been transferred to the UK Embassy of Indonesia and now lives in Tooting, a suburb of London.

Prior to her departure she advised me you live somewhere between Lismore and Southport, areas of Australia I avoid as much as possible, due to the large numbers of bludgers who live in that space (excuse the pun)

For the first time in your life I am going to expose you to Shakespeare.

No, he is not a person waving a weapon in a theme park on the Pacific Highway, but rather the best interpreter of men's and women's emotions ever.

He was a pommie playright.

I have taken 2 liberties with his speech from Polonius.

My liege, and madam, to expostulate
What majesty should be, what duty is,
What day is day, night night, and time is time,
Were nothing but to waste night, day, and time;
Therefore, since brevity is the soul of wit,
And tediousness the limbs and outward flourishes,
I will be brief. Your noble lass is guilty. . . .

gg


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

I came across this thread quite randomly when I was searching something regarding Schapelle Corby, and having read the whole thread through, I felt compelled to post. My goal is to work as a human rights lawyer. For a number of years now, I have been involved with many organisations and causes, everything from the death penalty to rape in the Congo to specific cases. Schapelle Corby is only one of those.

I first took interest in her situation with regard to the fairness of her trial and the broader context of Indonesia's legal system with respect to international standards. I did not initially concern myself with questions relating to her guilt or innocence. However, over time, with extensive research, including access to official court documents, I have become entirely convinced of her innocence.

I will try to answer some of the points raised in this thread and am happy to answer any questions that are thrown at me about the situation. I also strongly suggest that everyone posting here, with an interest, get a copy of Tony Wilson's book, Schapelle, as that is a very detailed account of everything that has transpired, with accuracy.

Schapelle never carried her boogieboard bag to the customs counter, so she could never have identified the difference in weight from what was normal. She noticed the bag sitting away from the other bags that were waiting for passengers to pick up and when she approached it, she saw that the handle had been broken. She was miffed about this because she had only just had it repaired before the trip. She also noticed that the zips were done up in a different place to where she had done them up. She was struggling with her other bags and one of her friends told James to help her. It was James who lugged the bag to the customs counter, not Schapelle.

Under the Indonesian Criminal Code (KUHAP), two pieces of evidence are required for conviction. One of these was the fact that the mairjuana was found in her bag. The other was that the customs officer claimed she refused to open her bag because she said she had some marijuana. Schapelle disputes this: she says that she opened the bag for him quite willingly and reeled back at the smell (that emanated because the vacuum sealed bags had been cut) and that she only ever said that the bag was hers, not the marijuana itself; indeed that she denied that the marijuana was hers. Obviously this is a case of his word against hers. However, it is worth considering a few things. First, what person, guilty or innocent, would admit to having and owning the marijuana? That would seem a strange way to behave. Second, the custom's officer's English was incredibly rudimentary to the extent that he could barely communicate. It is perfectly plausible that he misunderstood what was said by her in terms of what she owned. He was backed up on his interpretation of events by a customs supervisor, but this supervisor was not even present when the bag was opened and did not actually witness the exchange.

Schapelle and her family were desperate to have the marijuana tested. She signed a release to allow the AFP to test the drugs. This release is in Tony Wilson's book and on record with the Australian Consulate in Indonesia and AFP; unfortunately I do not have access to a copy to attach or post online. It was the Indonesian prosecutors who refused to have the testing done, stating that it 'wasn't necessary'.

Schapelle and her family were also desperate to have the vacuum sealed bags fingerprinted. They were initially told that too many people had touched the bag so there was no point. It should also be noted that when Schapelle was arrested, a multitude of law enforcement officials handled the bags without gloves, making no attempt to preserve the evidence. Then it was discovered that there were two bags: an inner and an outer one. When they asked in open court for the inner bag to be tested, one of the judges reached across and touched the inner bag himself and said that he would 'consider it'. The request was subsequently denied.

At the very least, this raises two questions. One, why did the Indonesians specifically prevent the testing of the marijuana and the bags when to find that it was from Australia and that Schapelle's fingerprints were on the bag would have meant certain guilt? Two, if Schapelle was guilty, why would she and her family have repeatedly requested the tests?

In addition to this, Schapelle and her sister and friend, on the night she was arrested, requested that all the baggage be weighed. This was crucial. When they checked in at Brisbane airport, all the luggage was weighed and the total weight recorded on one ticket. Had they done this at the Bali end as well, the two weights could have been compared. If they were the same, the drugs were in there on check-in and she was likely guilty. But if there was a 4kg difference, the drugs were put in later, which would have raised serious doubts. The Bali authorities had no interest in doing this. Once again, why would Schapelle and her family and friends requested this if there was any chance she or they were guilty?

The Corbys also immediately requested that QANTAS and Brisbane airport provide them with security footage from the area and period in question. They did this within 72 hours and continued to do this when the footage was not forthcoming. They were originally told that it would be preserved and they would get it and then they were given all manner of reasons for not receiving it: that it was already wiped; that the cameras were being serviced; that the cameras were only on when a person of interest was going through the airport; that they needed to get permission from someone else. Eventually it was confirmed that the cameras covering the area in Brisbane airport where Schapelle's bags would have been visible were not working on the day in question. And there were no cameras on the area in Sydney airport where her baggage remained in an unlocked luggage container for several hours. 

Schapelle was originally charged with only importation, but right before the trial started, they added the trafficking charge. There was no new evidence that had come to light in the intervening period to support the second charge. Furthermore, the prosecutors never presented evidence to support trafficking. During the trial, the individual who had actually drafted the drugs legislation testified that the trafficking charge required direct support and that merely importing the drugs (having them on you at the airport) didn't amount to trafficking. Yet she was still convicted on this count.

From an evidentiary perspective, the Prosecution never even came up with a suggestion of where the drugs were meant to go. In fact, they never even investigated the Corby family in Bali. If the drugs were meant to be disseminated to Schapelle's sister's family, why was this not made clear with evidence and, more to the point, why was there no attempt to even establish that was the case? A number of people involved in supplying drugs in Bali were questioned (by private individuals) and they said that if the Corbys were involved in drugs to that extent, they would have known about it, but they didn't.

Moreover, the Australian police never even investigated the Corbys. By this I mean they never even sat down to question any of them about the matter. Now, if a person in Australia is thought to be part of a drug-smuggling ring, which is the suggestion about the Corbys here, the AFP would be concerned about it. Yet they weren't concerned about the Corbys at all.

Yes, Mercedes smoked marijuana and maybe took a couple of pills over the years. But, at the end of the day, who hasn't done that or had a relative who has done that? It doesn't automatically translate that you are an international trafficker. Yes, she lied about that initially. But who wouldn't do that with a sister facing jail time? It is perfectly understandable and hardly significant. Bear in mind that she won the defamation trial against Today Tonight. Channel 7, with all their resources (apparently they spent $5 million on their defence) couldn't find a skerrick of evidence to support the claim that she was significantly involved with drugs.

Yes, Schapelle's father was fined for possession years ago. He was at a party that had marijuana and the police turned up and due to an injury he couldn't run away. This is all on record for anyone who wishes to investigate. Once again, if you looked into the history of most families, I think you would find something similar. He did have associations with people who were involved with drugs, including his neighbour, but police investigated that years ago and he was never even remotely connected to their activities. This is, once again, all on record and in fact, Queensland Police stated it publically after the ABC aired a report implicating him. I would strongly suggest that everyone in Australia has, at some point, had contact unwittingly with people associated with drugs, whether it be a neighbour, a work colleague or a friend of a friend.

continued............


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

……………..continued

It is true that the Corbys do not come across well to the public. They are not particularly well-educated and some members of the family, such as Clinton and James, have done some dodgy things. But there would be hundreds of thousands of families with similar histories. It is just that we don't hear about them because they are not scrutinised by the media to such an extent. In the case of James, it is apparent that he broke into the house he did because he had heard that they had some connection to the drugs found in his sister's bag and was hoping to find evidence to free her. It was an utterly stupid thing to do, but that doesn't automatically translate to him being a family of drug traffickers. In fact, it suggests the opposite. And once again, the Australian police have never suggested that the Corbys are a family of traffickers, nor indeed that this incident was somehow indicative of that.

There is also the question of why anyone would import marijuana into Bali. There have been a lot of stories about the relative prices and one such is the idea that Australian pot is highly sought after in Bali due to its higher quality and would therefore fetch a higher price than in Australia. This is untrue and it has been confirmed by people in the drug trade and suppliers living in Bali. It would fetch much less in Bali than in Australia and Aceh in Indonesia has some of the world's best pot. It would be entirely uneconomical to traffic pot from Australia to Bali and totally unnecessary. It was also confirmed by a number of suppliers that they had never heard of this happening and that it was unrealistic: they wouldn't be able to maintain the supply, which would anger people. The rumours about THC content are unfounded. 

To my way of thinking, all this points conclusively to Schapelle being innocent. But at the very least, it amounts to reasonable doubt. KUHAP does actually require that cases in Indonesia are proved beyond a reasonable doubt, but this standard was certainly not applied in Schapelle's circumstances. It also provides for innocent until proven guilty, but once again, this standard was not applied in Schapelle's situation. Indeed, the judges stated that she needed to prove her innocence and find evidence to support that conclusively. Irrespective of international fair trial standards, Indonesia did not actually uphold the principles and requirements of its own justice system.

In addition to this, Schapelle received a penalty far harsher than was suggested by other cases. Her penalty was actually, by far, the harshest ever for such a situation. For example, a woman who tried to import 15.22kgs of marijuana was sentenced to 15 years while another who tried to import 5+ kgs of cocaine was also sentenced to 15 years. Comparable cases to Schapelle's suggested she should only have received 3-4 years.

In Schapelle's case, there are a number of issues that are concerning from a human rights perspective. First of all, there is the specific issue of her innocence. However, second, even if you don't believe in her innocence, surely the above points raise questions about the situation and the legitimacy of the trial. Third, there are issues regarding the fairness of her trial, which also have a broader context relating to the Indonesian justice system. Fourth, there is the question of why the media has orchestrated such an enormous smear campaign full of half-truths. All of the information I have given is confirmable from official records. It is not a case of my word against anyone elses.

Schapelle's situation is just one human rights issue in the world. There are many. Not a day goes by when I don't feel the burden of the fact that there are too many to deal with. But nobody can address every single one - each one has supporters who feel that a particular issue is important and deserving of their time. It isn't a matter of one being more important than another; it is a matter of personal passion or interest. I took an interest in this one because of its complexity and the relevance to our region, just as I have an interest in others for other reasons. I wish I could address them all, but there aren't enough hours in the day.

What do I think happened with Schapelle? I have thought about that on many occasions. There are a few theories that are equally viable: that she was the inadvertent victim in a drug transportation operation involving baggage handlers; that she was set up by Bali customs to be bribed; that she was a decoy while other drugs were going through Bali airport. I can't answer with any certainty which one it is. But that is precisely the point: it isn't up to the accused to come up with conclusive evidence about what happened; it is enough to demonstrate reasonable doubt as to what happened. Which has been done in this case. And in addition to that, the Corbys actually did everything they could to prove her innocence, but were denied the ability to do that.


----------



## mayk (2 January 2009)

schu said:


> death penalty to rape in the Congo ......




I am really interested in knowing the nature of this case, and your analysis of it.


----------



## ZackW (2 January 2009)

You outline those aspects very well indeed Schu. Those breaches are shocking enough on there own terms, but yet another dimension is evident with respect to the Australian government.

The government KNOW that her human rights were repeatedly breached, as you eloquently point out. They KNOW her sentence was political/racist, and totally extreme compared with the norm. They KNOW that leaving her there is a green light for this and other regimes to breach the human rights of other Australians in the future.

Yet they have sacrificed all of this to maintain their strategic relationship with Indonesia. 

And it gets worse when we consider the role of the media via the smear campaign, the AFP, and others. They have not only sacrificed all this, but they have been complicit in a cover up, the centre of which is that media operation. 

This leads us to here: people who lack the capacity to think outside the media influence, posting foul messages, and repeating smears. We even have Mr Well-Connected-With-Jakarta grotesquely issuing vile threats against her to try to censor free speech.


It is frightening how few people can actually understand the real issues. How they have effectively become compassionless zombies repeating the output of the media operation, grasping one smear after another to try to justify human rights abuse and shocking misuse of power.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 January 2009)

Nope.

People just care more for those Australians that will be killed in other country's prisons.

In comparison to those situations, this issue is meaningless.


----------



## slim pickins (2 January 2009)

schu said:


> I first took interest in her situation with regard to the fairness of her trial and the broader context of Indonesia's legal system
> 
> 
> she saw that the handle had been broken. She was miffed about this because she had only just had it repaired before the trip. She also noticed that the zips were done up in a different place to where she had done them up. She was struggling with her other bags and one of her friends told James to help her. It was James who lugged the bag to the customs counter, not Schapelle.
> ...




what fariness are you talking about.... its indonesia. people are starving there. there is no fairness in indonesia.

broken handle and changed zipper position.... hmmm... better get theat through customs qucik smart and check whats inside after we pass customs. 

vacum seled bag was cut and you could smell nothing whilst carrying the the bag to customs? and then the customs open the bad and you say... holly cow.... look that marijuana is not mine! well how do you know its marijuana.

it could be grass.... i wouldnt not knwo what marijuana smells like. i never tried it. she said they werent my drugs, becasue she knew the bag contained drugs. maybe becasue she put them there.

fingerprinting the bag?.. why do that?... if there are no fingerprints it means they just wiped the bag. if i was trafficing drugs i would wipe all my prints just in case i was caught.... so i could say... they arent mine.. there are no fingerprints. i would knwo there are no prints because i would have wiped them.

indonesian police dotn care where the drugs were meant to go.. they just care that they found something. its indonesia not CSI

the AFP are a bunch of morons. they couldnt find a drung ring if it fell on them. furtehrmore... there is probably a governemnt directive tellign them not to interfere in the drugs trade too much. after all if we put away all the drugies and their associates... there would be very few people to enjoy australia. ... example, ever hear on the news.... "a well known member of sydney's underworld was shot today and is recovering in the hospital" and you wonder...... if the press knows he is a crim.. why isnt he in jail.... well he isnt becasue the AFP and cops in general probably have a directive not to interfere in the drugs trade too much.

if you knwo any drug dealers etc... go to the cops and tell them everythign... where they sell drugs..who they sell it to ect... they will laugh at you whilst taking your statement. noone will touch the drug dealers.

i can go to sydney and score coke in a matter of minutes. buy a gun for $1,000 within 24 hours, and you are telling me cops cant find these people.

BTW.... as for your last statement i dont have any relatives that have even tried drugs.. and neither have i... i couldnt tell marijuana from grass clippings, coke from powdered sugar.


----------



## slim pickins (2 January 2009)

schu,

although i am no expert in police or security matters,
the "missing" security videos from brisbane and sydney airport are proably sitting on some police officers desk. selaed and classified by either the airport authority or ASIO.

they would have watched them. found them to be either damning or inconclusive and decide not to release them. either to leave an element of doubt so she avoids the death sentence. or becasue they are reluctant to show potential terrorists their airport surveilance capability. which i amsure is significant. 

id say its very very high resolution, and would not be surprised if they even recorded sounds as well. maybe to pick up faint murmurings of (god is great, death to america, paradise shall be mine )

maybe its a good test.... go to the airport and repeat those words over and over again.. and watch what happens. id say you wil be tacked tot he gorund by 5 guys in oakley shades.


----------



## pilots (2 January 2009)

SCHU, some facts for you. I have lived and worked in Bali. We had up to twenty young men working for the company that I was working for, we had Men from New Zealand, America, and Australia working for us, a lot of the men did smoke pot, they told me many times that they would ONLY buy from ex pat, if you buy from a local you have a good chance you have been set up and will have to pay a bribe to a local copper who soon knocks on your door.
Now this Schu, they all said the local grass from Bali was weed, they was all ways on the look out for the imported drugs as they gave you a bigger high for your $$. (imported cost up to twenty times more)
 Now Schu, you like Zacko say they would not test the drugs, first the police/customs would not release a sample for testing, at this time the Corby's was screaming blue murder about not having a sample to test. Then the remarkable happened the lawyer for the Corby's got a sample, Schu, why when they now had a sample did they not have it tested. Zacko seems to have trouble with this question as well.


----------



## pilots (2 January 2009)

Schu, you also complain that she was charged with trafficking, if she was not trafficking the dope,  was for own personal use then??


----------



## nulla nulla (2 January 2009)

Caught, tried & convicted. Sentence probably reflects denial and lack of remorse. Continuous media hype does nothing to improve her chances of leniency or sentence reductions. Let it go.


----------



## pilots (2 January 2009)

Australia is the same, if you say sorry or guilty you get a reduced sentence, go against the system and you get more.
Our Aussie mule got twenty years,  some other woman  only get 15 years, had the Corby lot shut up she would have got only 15 years, go for a retrial and you may get the death penalty.
Only 16 years to go Schapelle.
Come on Zacko, we all saw the Corby's lawyer on TV with the sample of the drugs for testing, WHAT STOPPED HIM FROM GOING AHEAD??


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

mayk said:


> I am really interested in knowing the nature of this case, and your analysis of it.




I am a bit confused. Isn't that what I gave? Or do you mean my analysis of the death penalty and the issues relating to rape in Congo? In the case of the latter, I think that would be hijacking the thread quite significantly. Both those issues are enormously complex and would take hours and thousands of posts to discuss.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

chops_a_must said:


> Nope.
> 
> People just care more for those Australians that will be killed in other country's prisons.
> 
> In comparison to those situations, this issue is meaningless.




Every injustice is IMO equally important. To say that one is worse than another is perhaps a personal preference, but it is no an all-encompassing one. I personally don't believe in the death penalty and will address the issue on behalf of anyone - guilty or innocent. But if you want to get into moral relativism, one could argue that an innocent person stuck in a hell-hole is actually worse than a guilty person being executed. I don't believe that, but someone else might. 

Irrespective of that, though, Schapelle's situation is not just one about guilt or innocence. Even if you believe in her guilt, there are many issues relating to her trial, which further raise general questions about the Indonesian justice system. This is not basing anything on international fair trial standards, either, but on an analysis of their own criminal code. Such issues pave the way for the possibility that an innocent person could at some point be executed. That to me is a very serious and far reaching issue.


----------



## pilots (2 January 2009)

Schu, don't blame the Indonesians for bad justice, we have just let Mallard out of jail here in Perth who was convected for murder he did NOT COMMIT, I think he was in the slammer for about ten years.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> what fariness are you talking about.... its indonesia. people are starving there. there is no fairness in indonesia.




People are starving all over the world. That doesn't mean we should turn a blind eye to other issues that are problematic. I don't expect this particular issue to interest everyone because everyone has personal preferences on what they feel is important, but I do think that even if you don't have a personal interest in this, there should at least be some acceptance of the fact that it has importance on a global level on the basis that it is about human rights.

Human rights encompass many different aspects. They are not just about people being tortured or physically interfered with, but also about the issues that protect freedoms, rights and dignity. The legal system in any country is an enormous part of that because it is the very thing that underpins and protects these aspects. If you accept that trials can be unfair and do not even have to conform to the requirements set out in a country's own criminal code, then that is basically an acceptance of anarchy. There may as well be no laws. Further, international standards have been set up under the Geneva Conventions to protect all manner of human rights - from the physical to the abstract - and it is important to encourage countries to adhere to them.

The issues in Schapelle's trial have a broader context within Indonesia. By addressing them, and perhaps by exposing certain things, there can be a positive impact on what is happening elsewhere in Indonesia. Discrimination of one particular group of people is often the cause of starvation amongst a particular group. So too is corruption. So considering that these may have had a hand in what happened to Schapelle has the potential to bring a focus to the matters for the rest of the general population.



slim pickins said:


> broken handle and changed zipper position.... hmmm... better get theat through customs qucik smart and check whats inside after we pass customs.




It is possible for baggage to be damaged in transit without someone having planted something in the bag. I don't think that most people who notice something different about their bags would automatically jump to the conclusion that someone had put drugs in there. It could have just been opened for checking at some point. At the very worst, not automatically jumping to the conclusion is just naivety. It doesn't indicate knowledge of what's in there. 



slim pickins said:


> vacum seled bag was cut and you could smell nothing whilst carrying the the bag to customs? and then the customs open the bad and you say... holly cow.... look that marijuana is not mine! well how do you know its marijuana.
> 
> it could be grass.... i wouldnt not knwo what marijuana smells like. i never tried it. she said they werent my drugs, becasue she knew the bag contained drugs. maybe becasue she put them there.




As I stated, Schapelle didn't carry the bag to customs. Her brother James dragged it across the floor. Have you been to Bali? The smells there are quite overpowering; in fact, it is one of the first things a lot of people comment upon. When in the airport, amongst all of that, it is perfectly plausible that you wouldn't smell the marijuana until the bag was opened close to you and the smell exposed to great degree. Otherwise, they just mingle. Consider also that you wouldn't be assuming something was in the bag and it wouldn't be until it directly hit you that it would be noticed.

As for knowing whether or not it's marijuana, Schapelle admitted to having a few puffs on a joint years ago and to being around friends who had the occasional smoke. That is a perfectly reasonable explanation for how she knew what it was. I think many of my friends would have known what it was, too, and that doesn't make them traffickers. It doesn't even make them regular smokers. That is a very long bow to draw. Of course not everyone is going to know what it is, but that doesn't mean that just because you do, you are automatically seriously involved with the drug




slim pickins said:


> fingerprinting the bag?.. why do that?... if there are no fingerprints it means they just wiped the bag. if i was trafficing drugs i would wipe all my prints just in case i was caught.... so i could say... they arent mine.. there are no fingerprints. i would knwo there are no prints because i would have wiped them.




It is standard practice in most cases to fingerprint the bags. Not finding Schapelle's prints would not have conclusively demonstrated her innocence, but it should have been done anyway. The Indonesians refused to do it even though the judges could have just disregarded it the way they did with all the other evidence presented by the defence. At the very least it could have shown if someone else was involved. It is odd that they didn't.

And why would the family have begged for it over and over again? If they were indeed guilty in some way, even if they were confident there were no prints, they would have asked for it and when the Indonesians refused, they would have breathed a sigh of relief and shut up. Instead, they asked on multiple occasions, including in open court.

Besides which, the fingerprints are only one aspect that help form a pattern.



slim pickins said:


> indonesian police dotn care where the drugs were meant to go.. they just care that they found something. its indonesia not CSI




That demonstrates guilt of importation NOT guilt of trafficking. The law in Indonesia _requires_ evidence of dissemination (or at least intended dissemination) to prove trafficking. This was confirmed by the individual who drafted the laws. He stated that if there was no evidence directly demonstrating intended trafficking, she should not be found guilty of that. If Schapelle had been found guilty of just importation, that would have been one thing, but she was found guilty of trafficking despite there being no evidence presented to support that.

I'd also note that the Indonesians did not charge her with trafficking until the day before the trial was supposed to start. They had the case for months and then at the last minuted added another unsupported charge with no more evidence. Does that not strike you as odd?



slim pickins said:


> the AFP are a bunch of morons. they couldnt find a drung ring if it fell on them. furtehrmore... there is probably a governemnt directive tellign them not to interfere in the drugs trade too much. after all if we put away all the drugies and their associates... there would be very few people to enjoy australia. ... example, ever hear on the news.... "a well known member of sydney's underworld was shot today and is recovering in the hospital" and you wonder...... if the press knows he is a crim.. why isnt he in jail.... well he isnt becasue the AFP and cops in general probably have a directive not to interfere in the drugs trade too much.
> 
> if you knwo any drug dealers etc... go to the cops and tell them everythign... where they sell drugs..who they sell it to ect... they will laugh at you whilst taking your statement. noone will touch the drug dealers.
> 
> i can go to sydney and score coke in a matter of minutes. buy a gun for $1,000 within 24 hours, and you are telling me cops cant find these people.




Irrespective of how useless the AFP are, it has been noted by many professionals in this area that it is extremely odd that they never even questioned the Corbys.

However, even if you take out the AFP, how do you explain that Channel 7 with all their resources couldn't find any evidence when spending $5 million on the defence of the defamation? Further, how do you explain, that with all the media scrutiny over the years and the digging and checking, none of the organisations has been able to come up with anything more than the fact that Mercedes had a couple of puffs at some point and her father was fined for possession decades ago? The family has been ripped to shreds and every acquaintance looked at and there's practically nothing; certainly no more than hundreds of thousands of other families have in their history.



slim pickins said:


> BTW.... as for your last statement i dont have any relatives that have even tried drugs.. and neither have i... i couldnt tell marijuana from grass clippings, coke from powdered sugar.




But there are millions of people in Australia who COULD. The research indicates that something like 70+% of the Australian population has tried marijuana in their lifetime and that 60+% have tried a 'harder' drug (such as speed, cocaine, ice, heroin). That doesn't make them all traffickers.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> schu,
> 
> although i am no expert in police or security matters,
> the "missing" security videos from brisbane and sydney airport are proably sitting on some police officers desk. selaed and classified by either the airport authority or ASIO.
> ...




Maintenance records obtained show that the cameras were not working that day. And the cameras don't record sound.

If you want to believe that that is a cover-up for some reason, fair enough, but that is an assumption based on your own personal opinion and there could be many other explanations, none of which indicate guilt on Schapelle's part. If it was a case of the AFP/ASIO not wanting to demonstrate their surveillance to a potential terrorist threat, that is indeed one possibility that doesn't support Schapelle being guilty. There are many others, too. 

And don't you think that it is a bit unrealistic to base a concept of guilt beyond reasonable doubt on an assumption for which there is no direct evidence? Legally, reasonable doubt and a presumption of innocence require that when evidence exists that could go either way (as in, an assumption made could infer either guilt or innocence), such an inference must be made in favour of innocence. But irrespective of the legal element, making interpretations like that is quite far-fetched to come up with guilt.

I genuinely believe that given any circumstance, one could make a series of assumptions that indicate guilt, even if innocence was obvious.


----------



## michael_t_f (2 January 2009)

Slim you have a wild imagination, maybe you should lay off the CSI shows a bit mate.Talk it up, buy a gun in 24hrs You wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

pilots said:


> SCHU, some facts for you. I have lived and worked in Bali. We had up to twenty young men working for the company that I was working for, we had Men from New Zealand, America, and Australia working for us, a lot of the men did smoke pot, they told me many times that they would ONLY buy from ex pat, if you buy from a local you have a good chance you have been set up and will have to pay a bribe to a local copper who soon knocks on your door.
> Now this Schu, they all said the local grass from Bali was weed, they was all ways on the look out for the imported drugs as they gave you a bigger high for your $$. (imported cost up to twenty times more)
> 
> Now Schu, you like Zacko say they would not test the drugs, first the police/customs would not release a sample for testing, at this time the Corby's was screaming blue murder about not having a sample to test. Then the remarkable happened the lawyer for the Corby's got a sample, Schu, why when they now had a sample did they not have it tested. Zacko seems to have trouble with this question as well.




I have equal evidence that indicates that this is untrue. So which position is the accurate one?

Further, even if you assume that there are ex-pats selling pot for 20 times more, that doesn't mean that the Corbys were involved. Not one person was ever found who knew of the Corbys as dealers, and the local dealing scene is well-understood by all those involved. Everyone spoken to said that if the Corbys were involved they would have known about that, and they didn't. Indeed, the police never even came up with a skerrick of evidence to demonstrate that. And once again, it is well understood that the police in Bali know of the drug dealers. Yet they didn't know of the Corbys.

Further, just because you are buying pot from an ex-pat does not mean it comes from Australia or indeed from overseas. The majority of Indonesia's high quality pot comes from Aceh.

A simple test would have confirmed this and it was the Indonesians who refused over and over again. When the defence requested it in court, they were refused. This is an important point when answering your question about why, when the defence had a sample, they didn't get it tested.

The only organisation that could reputably test the marijuana is the AFP (or another law enforcement agency). But they couldn't and certainly wouldn't do it without official permission from the Indonesians, which they wouldn't get. So even if the defence had a sample, there was no way to get it reputably tested. There was no WAY any law enforcement agency would tread on the toes of another country like that, and certainly not in this situation when it is abundantly clear the importance of the Australian-Indonesian relationship. Such an action would have had incredibly far-reaching consequences. Can you imagine the AFP testing a sample on the sly and then releasing the results?

So the alternative was to go to some shady organisation to have it done. Had the defence gone to some shady organisation for testing, would anyone have believed the results? Furthermore, would anyone have even believed that the marijuana was from the same lot as the one Schapelle was caught with? Would you believe that it was all legitimate?

It HAD to be done officially for it to have any benefit and it couldn't be done that way.


----------



## slim pickins (2 January 2009)

Schu,

the finer nuanced points of your legal argument make for some compelling reading. i am sure the indonesian graduates of jakarta legal school in the year 2108 will look back at what you have said and appreciate your incredible forsight.

until then these nuances are uesless. their justice system is not a legal textbook. in fact the legal system even here is not a textbook. its the real world. you cant just let someone with bag of drugs walk. its never happened.

the precedent set would open the floodgates. this way the duty of care clearly sits with the owner of the bag. to have the onus on the customs personel is just too difficult financially.

as a consequence of this i wll check my bag evey time. not fair .. but practical froma  civilisation perspective


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, you also complain that she was charged with trafficking, if she was not trafficking the dope,  was for own personal use then??




Given that I don't believe that Schapelle had anything to do with the drugs in her bag, I don't think it was for her or anyone associated with her use at all.

But the point isn't about whether or not it was for personal use.  Indonesia has two separate laws, one relating to importation and one related to trafficking. The former simply requires bringing the drugs into the country; the latter requires evidence relating to dissemination and supply in the sense of distribution. It is not enough, under their laws, to simply say, "well the quantity is such that it is going to be distributed and/or sold". There has to be direct evidence of that, such as a chain of distribution. So my complaint is that they leapt to a trafficking charge and conviction without any evidence of that, in contradiction to their own laws and requirements. 

It is worth noting that this is the only time this has happened. Normally, a person is charged only with importation or there is evidence of actual trafficking.

This point is to highlight the questions and relating legal issues surrounding the case and the broader context of the Indonesian justice system. Schapelle was singled out for unusual treatment and, in addition to this, the legal aspects of the case were not handled properly.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, don't blame the Indonesians for bad justice, we have just let Mallard out of jail here in Perth who was convected for murder he did NOT COMMIT, I think he was in the slammer for about ten years.




I don't think, for one second, that the Indonesians are the sole perpetrators of injustice. There are issues all over the world and Australia is far from exempt. But that is hardly the point or relevant. Each injustice is relevant, as is each system that has issues relating to justice.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> Schu,
> 
> the finer nuanced points of your legal argument make for some compelling reading. i am sure the indonesian graduates of jakarta legal school in the year 2108 will look back at what you have said and appreciate your incredible forsight.
> 
> ...




That's a fair argument in terms of the practicalities of the situation. And I have no problem with it on principle. I personally disagree with it, but you're absolutely entitled to that perspective and it's not an unreasonably one in the scheme of things.

However, that does not mean that Schapelle was guilty in the situation. It simply means that she was an unfortunate individual who should have locked her bags. And that is not the position held by most people.

Furthermore, such a perspective still only supports an importation charge, not a trafficking one, and should only have led to 3-4 years in prison, not a 20 year sentence. Had there only been a 3-4 year sentence handed down, I do believe that my perspective on this would be a bit different. I would, based on my own personal interests, still have been concerned about the situation, but I would not be so concerned that there were so many aspects that were uniquely unfair in her circumstances.


----------



## slim pickins (2 January 2009)

schu, fair enoigh. but again practicality. 
3-4 years for $50,000 shipment. thats about $10,000 profit per year of prison. considering average wage in indonesia.... thats 250million indonesians ready to be drug mules.

next time it will be 8kg of heroin for personal use. and thats $50,000 per year of prison. the law has to make crime unattractive.

in a country where life is cheap, like indonesia... death has to be the main deterrent. sad but true.

law is all about comon sense. you know that. her sentence is appropriate for indonesia. again sad but true. 

certainly put me off trafficking. why risk 20 years prison for something i can make in a year sweeping the streets. 

you see her motivation might not have been to import drugs.. she might have seen the renee zelwiger movie about the girl who is caught with a massive amount of drugs and because it was sooooo obvious it wasnt her she got off free. by her barrister human rights lawyer boyfriend.

and her aim was to get "rescued" and sell her sotry to "new idea" or "a curent affair" and perhaps get a few big brother gigs. you never knwo this is a gold coast beauty therapist girl. some people are just insane.

whent he push comes to shove you just cant get away with a bag full of drugs. tried and proven.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> schu, fair enoigh. but again practicality.
> 3-4 years for $50,000 shipment. thats about $10,000 profit per year of prison. considering average wage in indonesia.... thats 250million indonesians ready to be drug mules.
> 
> next time it will be 8kg of heroin for personal use. and thats $50,000 per year of prison. the law has to make crime unattractive.
> ...




But the point is that no other person, foreigner or Indonesian, in the equivalent circumstance, was charged with and convicted of trafficking and received a 20 year sentence, or anything close to it. Schapelle's situation was commensurate with an importing charge only and a 3-4 year sentence maximum. So even if you argue that 3-4 years is not much for the amount, under the Indonesian system, that was what should have happened and it didn't. She was treated and got a punishment that was unique and inconsistent. That is the point on the legal/political side.

And there is still a vast difference between being guilty just because you have it in your bag and actually being guilty of importation. Even if the Indonesians take the view that having it in the bag is enough, which is yet another issue, that does not necessarily demonstrate genuine guilt (that the person with it in their bag put it in their bag).

Are you saying that she had to cop the penalty because it was in her bag or that she was responsible for it being in her bag? Because they are two different issues.

On and _Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason_ was released on 11 November, 2004, which was AFTER Schapelle's arrest.


----------



## slim pickins (2 January 2009)

schu said:


> Even if the Indonesians take the view that having it in the bag is enough, which is yet another issue, that does not necessarily demonstrate genuine guilt (that the person with it in their bag put it in their bag).
> 
> On and _Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason_ was released on 11 November, 2004, which was AFTER Schapelle's arrest.




clearly, for the indonesians, this particular possession was one of intent. hence they found her guilty. 

i mean there is reaosnable doubt in pretty much every case, if your reasoning is particularly biased in favour of the accused. by that logic noone would ever be convicted of anything. 

the movie did come out a few months after the corby event. BUT the novel that the movie was based on was published in 1999 by Helen Fielding. and it was common knowledge that the movie was based on the book.

who knows.. if she got out it might have been the prefect crime.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> clearly, for the indonesians, this particular possession was one of intent. hence they found her guilty.
> 
> i mean there is reaosnable doubt in pretty much every case, if your reasoning is particularly biased in favour of the accused. by that logic noone would ever be convicted of anything.
> 
> ...




The suggestion that Bridget Jones' somehow encouraged Schapelle's actions is one of the more absurd things I've heard. But let's take a look at it anyway. The book and the movie are quite different in the way they handle that particular incident. In the book, the actions of the British Embassy and Government are far more significant than that of Mr Darcy; it is in the movie that Mr Darcy plays the more significant role. In addition to this, the incident occurred in Thailand, not Indonesia. On top of which, the circumstances were such that Bridget's friend was befriended by a drug smuggler who planted the items in her bag for them to export from Thailand to the UK unwittingly. Aside from the lack of similarities, the circumstances in both the book and the movie were played up as completely farfetched and entirely fictional. Do you really think that a newly released prisoner has the time to go back and give her prison friends Wonderbras?

And what would make this particular film more significant to Schapelle than _Brokedown Palace_, _Bangkok Hilton_ or _Return to Paradise_? All of these films make clear the dangers of being caught with drugs in an Asian  country irrespective of whether they are yours or not. Why would Schapelle have taken notice of what happened in a book that was clearly very fictitious and unrealistic and based upon the actions of the British, yet ignored those other films that are more realistic? What makes you think that Schapelle has even read the book in the first place? You are prepared to suggest that guilt is possible on the basis of this? How? That makes absolutely no sense.

As for the concept of reasonable doubt, I think perhaps you should do some reading on what that actually means and involves. We have the concept in Australia to quite a significant degree and there are plenty of people who have been found guilty, so it doesn't prevent such a finding. 'Reasonable doubt' does not mean 'beyond all doubt'. It means that you don't have to be 100% certain, just certain beyond a point of reasonable query.

In Schapelle's case, guilt was determined on two factors, as required by Indonesian law. The first was that the drugs were in her bag, which is clear. However, the second was on the testimony of the customs officer, which she disputed, who didn't speak English even well enough to have a rudimentary conversation, and who was supported by someone who didn't even witness the exchange in the first place. The prosecution presented no other evidence to support their claim that the drugs were hers. Do you not have questions on the validity of the customs officer's testimony? Does it not strike you as odd that they had nothing else to support their position? Is that not reasonable doubt?

It is worth noting that when the police gave Schapelle a copy of her statement to sign, they had added in a statement from her in which she stated that the drugs were hers, despite the fact that during the formal interview she never made such a comment. Fortunately her lawyer picked it up and it was removed. Why would they try to sneak through a false confession?

There were no fingerprints on the bags to indicate she had touched them because no testing was done; there was no evidence that the marijuana came from Australia because no testing was done; there was no evidence supporting her being a drug trafficker or supplier - in fact, to the contrary; there was no evidence of family involvement in drug trafficking or supply - in fact, to the contrary; there was no demonstration that the drugs were in her bag in Brisbane based on the weight, which could have been checked. 

Furthermore, there was evidence presented by the defence to support the fact that drugs had been unwittingly placed in her bag in Sydney. There was the testimony of John Ford, who claimed he had heard people in prison talking about it. There was evidence of a drug smuggling operation going on in Sydney airport at the very time Schapelle's bags were in the baggage handling area. There was evidence from airport and QANTAS employees that it would have been impossible for her to get that amount of drugs through the airport in the manner they were suggesting. There was also the question of why someone would book a flight that required a changeover if they were importing drugs when a direct one would make more sense.

The defence was placed in a position where they had to prove her innocence beyond any doubt, which flies entirely in the face of 'innocent until proven guilty', not to mention presents an entirely unrealistic standard whichever way you look at it. They could only have done that IF the person who owned the drugs came forward and said, "Yes, they were mine and I can prove that they were 100%". Who is going to do that and how is it going to happen?

There was never any question of intent; the Indonesians didn't even consider that aspect. Schapelle was convicted on the basis of questionable testimony of a customs official, with no other supporting evidence and flying in the face of all the evidence supporting her innocence and presenting other options. That's it. She was further convicted of trafficking without ANY evidence supporting that notion. And this not only raises questions about her circumstances, but it totally flies in the face of what is required under the Indonesian system itself, as detailed in their criminal code.


----------



## Ado (2 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> as a consequence of this i wll check my bag evey time.



I think its quite funny how Slim thinks Schapelle is guilty, yet will check his luggage every time. Can guarantee, each time he checks his luggage, he'll be thinking - what if Schapelle was innocent.

Same goes for those who think Schapelle is guilty, yet still get their luggage wrapped anyway.


----------



## Ado (2 January 2009)

Schapelle is the first person ever in Australia's history to be arrested for drug trafficking after directly leaving Australian shores. By her conviction Australia's proud track record as a non drug exporting nation has been tarnished. Yet the AFP aren't willing to investigate how she did this crime.

Perhaps they have already worked out that she never did it, but never stood a chance.


----------



## slim pickins (2 January 2009)

Ado said:


> Schapelle is the first person ever in Australia's history to be arrested for drug trafficking after directly leaving Australian shores. By her conviction Australia's proud track record as a non drug exporting nation has been tarnished. Yet the AFP aren't willing to investigate how she did this crime.
> 
> Perhaps they have already worked out that she never did it, but never stood a chance.




just because i am paranoid does not mean she is innocent.

well as i have said the police are not interested in drugs. if i was given a $1000 for each drug deal that i was able to enter into and record on film.... i would be a very rich man and would not have to follow stocks. i get people asking me to buy drugs on the street, in nightclubs. ive seen police do drugs. 

what the police do is keep a track of everything and i think they knwo everyone involved in everything. what they dont do is take action against anyone probably becasue they are told not to. 

they are too busy following government deirectives to catch domestic violence offenders and people speeding. things that win votes and things that raise revenue. 

i had a mate who wanted to get back at this girl. so he told the cops she was a hooker, a drug dealer and illegal immigrant. all 100% true. the cops just laughed and said... hehe.. take a number. we havent got time for this.... there is no evidence. nothing we can do sorry. we can take your statement and get back to you in 8-12 months but only if we need more info.

the next day he remembered she had hit him about 8 months ago. the police gave him a 4 our interview took 2 statements, tracked her via mobile phone (as she was an illegal and had no known address) and arrested her. 

when they do arrest someone for drugs ive heard its becasue they want more funding or have had a tip off from DEA in the US. but i personally think they pick the victim out of a hat.

but if they knew schapelle was innocent they would certainly contact the indonesians with a wink and a nudge and say.... guys...better let her go.. we know who's behind this. and she would be free.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 January 2009)

Yeah, we had a few DMT busts in WA recently.

It's an almost completely harmless drug, so they don't care about it.

But the person who supplies most of it in Perth is linked to the Police, and new supply was undercutting prices.

So they took out the new manufacturing chain, as they knew it pretty well. Easy as, made a lot of publicity.

Prices go up by about 300% instantly.


----------



## pilots (2 January 2009)

Schu, My point was to show how wrong Zacko facts are, local drugs in Bali ARE cheaper, the Corby's lawyer got a sample of the drugs, but they did not test it. Zack has seven facts listed only the first one is correct, Corby was found at the air port with drugs. She now will do the time.


----------



## Ado (2 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, My point was to show how wrong Zacko facts are, local drugs in Bali ARE cheaper, the Corby's lawyer got a sample of the drugs, but they did not test it. Zack has seven facts listed only the first one is correct, Corby was found at the air port with drugs. She now will do the time.



Vasu took a sample without approval and told Mercedes what he had done and what he was going to do with it. Mercedes told him not to go ahead with the testing as this would have no credibility in the court. Without it being an authorised sample, the court would dismiss any findings/analysis/report. 

This is a separate issue from Schapelle's request in November 2004 to have the drugs tested. Schapelle signed a consent with Australian Consulate Officer Brent Hall and he passed it onto the AFP, who contacted the INP. The INP declined the request, saying that they had already tested it and it was marijuana. But they never botanically tested, pollen tested it, nor tested it for trapped human hair to do dna testing.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> just because i am paranoid does not mean she is innocent.
> 
> well as i have said the police are not interested in drugs. if i was given a $1000 for each drug deal that i was able to enter into and record on film.... i would be a very rich man and would not have to follow stocks. i get people asking me to buy drugs on the street, in nightclubs. ive seen police do drugs.
> 
> ...




None of which explains why the media has never been able to dig up anything to indicate the Corbys are even remotely involved in drug trafficking, despite scouring every inch of their lives. The best Channel 7 could do in the defamation case was a woman who claimed to have seen marijuana growing at the father's place. Under cross-examination it became clear she'd never even been to his house. This is all there is despite an investment of apparently $5 million on Channel 7's behalf to defend themselves against defamation. Not to mention all the other media organisations looking for dirt. Surely, if the Corbys were somehow involved there would be something.

Queensland police even came out and said that they had looked into Mick Corby when his acquaintances were dealing drugs and had decided he was not a person of interest at all.

And do you really think that the government would have acted on Schapelle's behalf thereby compromising their relationship with Indonesia or at least embarrassing Indonesia? This is the same government that tried to rewrite Asylum-Seeker legislation to exclude the West Papuans at the request of the Indonesians. This is the same government that exposed people to the death penalty, and specifically Australians with the Bali 9 when they passed on information to the Indonesians to have them arrested in Indonesia. Irrespective of the guilt of those individuals, this goes against international covenants the Australian government has signed. Documentation obtained under FOI shows that the government was aware of this but decided to reinterpret their position on the matter. 

The inaction of the AFP and the government is a huge part of this that is a concern. Whilst you are saying that they would have acted if she'd been innocent, as noted above, evidence points to the contrary. Which suggests that they let an innocent Australian get locked up rather than even have a quiet word with their Indonesian counterparts. To me that is as much an issue as anything else.


----------



## schu (2 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, My point was to show how wrong Zacko facts are, local drugs in Bali ARE cheaper, the Corby's lawyer got a sample of the drugs, but they did not test it. Zack has seven facts listed only the first one is correct, Corby was found at the air port with drugs. She now will do the time.




I explained the situation with regards to the testing of the drugs in an earlier post, in quite significant detail. Any testing done by the lawyer would have been unofficial and would not have been credible. The only testing that would have been credible would have been that done officially by an organisation such as the AFP and the Indonesians refused that. While the sample could prove something, it would not and never would have been accepted in court and I hardly think the public would believe the results anyway.

And the point is that Schapelle is doing time that she shouldn't be doing and certainly much more than she should be doing for simply being caught at the airport with drugs.


----------



## Ado (2 January 2009)

If anyone is still having difficulty understanding that Schapelle is not guilty of drug trafficking and is consequently suffering a gross miscarriage of justice, then the following is for you:

Have a think about what motivated Schapelle to obtain evidence (this is funadamental basics of criminology)!

Denpasar airport is plastered with signs saying "Death to Drug Smugglers". When Schapelle was apprehended at the airport, the first thing she demanded was that the luggage be reweighed. Why would a trafficker do this? Was Schapelle on a suicide mission? Did she want the customs officers to have comprehensive proof that she was a smuggler if the luggage weight didn't change from check-in to arrival?

Why did she want the luggage re-weighed: because she knew that doing so would clear her name.

The courts have said she is guilty, yet she is still maintaining her innocence. Guilty people pleading not guilty do not request evidence that they cannot control. And here is Schapellle requesting a plethora of evidence, the outcome of which she could not control: CCTV footage in Brisbane, Sydney and Bali (she could not control what these cameras showed and probably more importantly what they didn't show); x-ray images from Brisbane and Sydney; fingerprinting, dna analysis of the MJ, forensic analysis of the MJ and plastic bags... etc, etc. It would only take one piece of requested evidence to return an unfavourable outcome and her defence would collapse. So requesting multiple pieces of evidence would multiply the possibilities of an unfavourable outcome! So why do this if she was guilty? As it turned out a lot of the evidence/information she requested was not forthcoming, but that is not something she could have controlled.

Schapelle's motivation to obtain evidence leaves no doubt in my mind that she is not guilty.

And after 4 years, we have just learnt that at the EXACT same time she was in transit the plane carrying the cocaine landed. Put this in front of those judges and ask them if this is just an extraordinary coincidence, or whether this adds doubt to the safety of the conviction.


----------



## ColB (2 January 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Schu*
> 
> "...Not one person was ever found who knew of the Corbys as dealers, and the local dealing scene is well-understood by all those involved. Everyone spoken to said that if the Corbys were involved they would have known about that, and they didn't. Indeed, the police never even came up with a skerrick of evidence to demonstrate that. And once again, it is well understood that the police in Bali know of the drug dealers. Yet they didn't know of the Corbys..."




Schu, just found a transcript between investigators and some local drug dealers…..

*Investigator:*   “We are conducting an investigation into a large quantity of Marijuana which was seized from an Australian tourist at the Denpasar Airport the other day.   You natives know anything about it?

*Drug Dealer Katut:*  “You mean from that Shapelle Corby!  I seen her with her friends a year ago down at Kuta surfing on a boogie board.  She had the *biggest boogie board* I’ve ever seen, still had the plastic on it, she wouldn’t let it go like she was in love with it or something.  She had a great ass bro!”

*Investigator:*  “Could you describe any of her friends for me?”

*Drug Dealer Katut:*  Yeah, one of the girls had a head like a horses ****, might'd been a sista.  There were a couple of blokes with her that looked like dopeheads.

*Investigator:*  “Have any of these people tried to sell drugs to you?

*Drug Dealer Wayan:*  ‘Bro, we control the drugs round here not them skippies.  They’re f#*kin amateurs, couldn’t even get the s#*t into the country!”

*Investigator:*  “Have you seen any of these people try to sell drugs to anyone else?

*Drug Dealer Wayan:*  The day I seen her at the beach I remember there were heaps of people swarming around her.  I guess maybe they thought she had a great ass too.  Strange bro when I seen her walking home that boogie board looked a lot smaller than I thought. 

*Investigator:*  “You got any S#*t for me?”

*Drug Dealer Yoman:*  “Nah, but I bought this cheap boogie board the other day if you’re interested, only one owner!


----------



## pilots (2 January 2009)

ColB, lot of new posters coming here, they must think if they post many times she will get off. Twenty years, god I wish we could do that here in Australia.


----------



## explod (2 January 2009)

Ado said:


> If anyone is still having difficulty understanding that Schapelle is not guilty of drug trafficking and is consequently suffering a gross miscarriage of justice, then the following is for you:
> 
> Have a think about what motivated Schapelle to obtain evidence (this is funadamental basics of criminology)!
> 
> ...





Good post.   Disbelievers ought to have a good read over this post of Ado and think it through.   If you cant fathom the simple truth then print it off and discuss it with someone with a legal background.

I am disgusted with the bottom of the gene pool armchair hangem judges on this forum.   Should round em up and deport to Indonesia, would change some attitudes real quick.  But you are fellow Aussies and have the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Calliope (2 January 2009)

Good post ColB. That explains a lot.




explod said:


> I am disgusted with the bottom of the gene pool armchair hangem judges on this forum.




Hopefully Corby won't be able to corrupt the gene pool while she is incarcerated. So that's a plus. The gene pool would be considerably enhanced if the whole Corby gang was in there with her.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2009)

explod said:


> Good post.   Disbelievers ought to have a good read over this post of Ado and think it through.   If you cant fathom the simple truth then print it off and discuss it with someone with a legal background.



good post explod 
PS you ain't gonna find too many legal whizkids around here


----------



## ColB (2 January 2009)

> Originally Posted by explod
> 
> Good post. Disbelievers ought to have a good read over this post of Ado and think it through. If you cant fathom the simple truth then print it off and *discuss it with someone with a legal background*.




What!  You mean someone like a 'Traffick Cop'?


----------



## pilots (3 January 2009)

explod said:


> Good post.   Disbelievers ought to have a good read over this post of Ado and think it through.   If you cant fathom the simple truth then print it off and discuss it with someone with a legal background.
> 
> I am disgusted with the bottom of the gene pool armchair hangem judges on this forum.   Should round em up and deport to Indonesia, would change some attitudes real quick.  But you are fellow Aussies and have the benefit of the doubt.



Tell me this, when the customs officer asked her if it was her bag she said I AM IN TROUBLE AIN'T I, now if she had nothing to hide, why would she say that??


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Tell me this, when the customs officer asked her if it was her bag she said I AM IN TROUBLE AIN'T I, now if she had nothing to hide, why would she say that??




She admitted ownership of the bag straight away. In fact, the customs officer initially thought it was her brother's bag because he was the one who dragged it over to the customs counter and Schapelle claimed ownership. She never said anything along the lines of "I am in trouble" at all.


----------



## ZackW (3 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contact in Jakarta Ms.Tingtong hs been transferred to the UK Embassy of Indonesia and now lives in Tooting, a suburb of London. Prior to her departure she advised me you live somewhere between Lismore and Southport, areas of Australia I avoid as much as possible, due to the large numbers of bludgers who live in that space (excuse the pun)




So the source of those threats to Schapelle if I don't stop posting has now tracked me down personally? Gosh. I'm honored, but in view of the inferred threat to my safety, I am so frightened. I am guessing that you are deluded, but if not (and I am addressing intelligent people here and not you) is this acceptable to ANYONE? A foreign regime attempting  censorship of an Australian forum via this proxy guy? 

Fortunately, you can see from the Tara Hack video, which has been hidden from the Australian public, that there are an increasing number of Brits who are concerned about the gross abuse of Schapelle Corby's human rights:



In fact that was even produced by a Brit. So in the interests of British security, I'll contact one of them and ask them to pass the details on to their government. I feel sure they will be interested to know that a member of staff there is operating in this manner and passing privately obtained information to a member of the public.  Who knows, maybe they will be less sycophantic than the Australian government, and do something about it.




schu said:


> She admitted ownership of the bag straight away. In fact, the customs officer initially thought it was her brother's bag because he was the one who dragged it over to the customs counter and Schapelle claimed ownership. She never said anything along the lines of "I am in trouble" at all.




This is a fact of course, Schu. As such he will have trouble grasping it, as evidenced by his appalling posting history. The history is worth looking at as a study of what 4 years of media smear can do to the minds of certain susceptible people, of which there are a number on here. It's scary that some people are motivated like that, and must derive some twisted satisfaction from the misery and suffering of others.


For the new year, I hope on hope that someone gets her out of there very very soon. I hope as well that all those implicated in her suffering, are eventually exposed.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 January 2009)

I liked that clip. It had party music.

Do you honestly think she is the only Australian not to have been dealt with harshly? Ever thought she may have taken responsibility for the crime of a member of her family?

Why wasn't there such an outcry for Van Nguyen? Why has this attracted all the groupies when there are arguably many many more worse injustices carried out within our own system, and in other countries?

I hope you got some Schu. It would give me a chuckle to know Zack has had his lunch cut.


Seriously, join Amnesty, deal with some real injustices, and get the **** out.


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Tell me this, when the customs officer asked her if it was her bag she said I AM IN TROUBLE AIN'T I, now if she had nothing to hide, why would she say that??




Pilots have a good read of post #465.

To answer the above, she never said "I AM IN TROUBLE AIN'T I". She was asked in very poor English if the marijuana was hers. From _My Story_:

(in the customs office): A man in a suit walked up to me and pointed to the plastic bag, saying, "This is yours?"
"No!"
"What is it?" he asked me.
I didn't want to be tricked into anything so I said, "I don't know what it is."
Again he asked, "Is it yours?"
Pointing to the bag of marijuana, I told him: "_That's _not mine. The _boogie board's _mine, the boogie-board _bag _is mine, but _that _is not mine." He walked off.
In court this man  claimed that I said the bag of marijuana was mine. It was my word against his. But why would anyone in my situation claim it as their own, whether it was or not?

Pilots can I suggest that you get hold of a copy of _My Story _and have a read. It will sort out a heck of lot of questions you have. If you think its going to be biased, then get a copy of Tony Wilson's book, _Schapelle, the facts, the evidence, the truth_. Tony admits he initially had doubts about her innocence and takes you through a journey to see why and how he changed his mind.

Even I initially thought she was a stupid woman who got caught... but doing some research and asking questions, I too ended up changing my mind.


----------



## slim pickins (3 January 2009)

chops_a_must said:


> I liked that clip. It had party music.
> 
> Do you honestly think she is the only Australian not to have been dealt with harshly? Ever thought she may have taken responsibility for the crime of a member of her family?
> 
> ...





I'd say it's just human nature. People see a terrorist sympathiser and think, oh no he he is being tortured, I have terrorist sympathies too, that could be me one day too. Better try and stop this. 

Others just associate Corby with their little sister or some girl they had a crush on. Many actually have a crush on corby, it's evident from their illogical emotion filled posts.

Imagine renee Lawrence got busted doing what corby did. There would be not a peep from these activists. 

There is no justice in the world, never was never will be. These activists are just trying to limit the injustice to the ugly, weak and the unpoular.

Noone ever walked free who was caught with a bag of drugs on their possession whilst crossing an international border. Neither will corby.


----------



## explod (3 January 2009)

ColB said:


> What!  You mean someone like a 'Traffick Cop'?




Never worked traffic in my entire career.  Rose to high rank and commanded very large numbers of personnell.

A close friend is a Barrister and we have discussed Corbey case.   It has more holes than a wire netting canoe.


----------



## knocker (3 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> I'd say it's just human nature. People see a terrorist sympathiser and think, oh no he he is being tortured, I have terrorist sympathies too, that could be me one day too. Better try and stop this.
> 
> Others just associate Corby with their little sister or some girl they had a crush on. Many actually have a crush on corby, it's evident from their illogical emotion filled posts.
> 
> ...




lol have a crush on corby? mate I think you should get off the choof as well.


----------



## knocker (3 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> So the source of those threats to Schapelle if I don't stop posting has now tracked me down personally? Gosh. I'm honored, but in view of the inferred threat to my safety, I am so frightened. I am guessing that you are deluded, but if not (and I am addressing intelligent people here and not you) is this acceptable to ANYONE? A foreign regime attempting  censorship of an Australian forum via this proxy guy?
> 
> Fortunately, you can see from the Tara Hack video, which has been hidden from the Australian public, that there are an increasing number of Brits who are concerned about the gross abuse of Schapelle Corby's human rights:
> 
> ...





How sad she is locked in a cage lol maybe she is vying for an acting career. Or maybe she had a rough night with the wardens.


----------



## pilots (3 January 2009)

ADO, I got my info from the transcript of the trials, not from a book some do gooder wrote, (and made money from).
You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO.

I say good on you Indonesia, all you bleeding harts get a life, you are NEVER GOING TO GET HER OUT. Want to know WHY, she is GUILTY.:


----------



## ColB (3 January 2009)

> Quote:Originally Posted by ColB
> What! You mean someone like a 'Traffick Cop'?






> Originally posted by Explod:  'Never worked traffic in my entire career. Rose to high rank and commanded very large numbers of personnell.
> 
> A close friend is a Barrister and we have discussed Corbey case. It has more holes than a wire netting canoe."




On the basis of the above I retract my earlier comment.  Given the case allegedly 'has more holes than a wire netting canoe' don't we have an independant international court for some type of appeal process or is that being a tad idealistic?

Are the holes in the case something that can be proven to be legally inadequate such as evidence continuity or are we talking about what conversation Corby or a customs officer *allegedly* had?

If a large part of the prosecution case hinged on the latter then we will probably never know the truth unless it was all tape recorded.

It surely would be nice to know what a scientific analysis would indicate about the origin of the drugs and depending on whose version of events you want to believe who knows why this was never allegedly done.


----------



## Calliope (3 January 2009)

knocker said:


> How sad she is locked in a cage lol maybe she is vying for an acting career. Or maybe she had a rough night with the wardens.




Yes. Doesn't it just tug at your heartstrings? The usual bleeding hearts and Corby groupies have fantasies about getting on a white charger and riding to the rescue of the fair maiden in the tower, for which she will be forever grateful.

And it can't be just because they are attracted to drug traffickers. There are also several other convicted Australian drug mules locked up there too, whom they couldn't care less about. No bleeding heart threads opened over them. And one of them is a woman. But she doesn't fit the fair maiden mould, and they certainly don't want her undying love and gratitude.

Another odd thing is that some of these groupies, on other threads, claim to be mature thinkers.:headshake  They live in Never Never land.


----------



## pilots (3 January 2009)

Calliope. If they are so sure of the case they have on her, why not get some money together and go up and have a retrial.(if you have the money you can do any thing)  Mind you when you are on welfare it would be hard to do.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

chops_a_must said:


> I liked that clip. It had party music.
> 
> Do you honestly think she is the only Australian not to have been dealt with harshly? Ever thought she may have taken responsibility for the crime of a member of her family?
> 
> ...




Of course there are other Australians, and many other people suffering badly and suffering injustice. 200,000 woman raped and mutilated in Congo in the past decade; innocent people detained without charge and tortured; women stoned to death when they're raped; innocent civilians in Zimbabwe caught in the midst of a corrupt regime; innocent people on death row; asylum seekers locked in detention centres in Australia......the list goes on. But is Schapelle Corby's life worth any less than those people's? Is the injustice dealt to her any less of an injustice. The irony to me is that people who have suffered in those ways are the first to show compassion and concern and demonstrate their support of others suffering injustice. Meanwhile people with nothing like that in their lives try to twist and squirm out of caring.

I am a member of Amnesty and volunteer for them, amongst a number of other organisations. I campaigned for Van Nguyen's life. There are many, many issues around the world that need attention. They are ALL important. No-one can address all of them. It is ridiculous to put value on each one. Some people will campaign for Schapelle due to personal interest; equally there will be people who will campaign for people on death row in the US because they feel that's important. Injustice and human rights do not discriminate the way you are and people who genuinely value them don't discriminate. They deal with what they can in the time they have available. 

I'd love to know which causes you get out and fight for seeing as you seem to have such a clear concept of what is important and what isn't.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> I'd say it's just human nature. People see a terrorist sympathiser and think, oh no he he is being tortured, I have terrorist sympathies too, that could be me one day too. Better try and stop this.
> 
> Others just associate Corby with their little sister or some girl they had a crush on. Many actually have a crush on corby, it's evident from their illogical emotion filled posts.
> 
> ...




There is no doubt that the media furor in part resulted due to Corby's appearance.

However, the way she looks is totally irrelevant. It is the injustice, the issues regarding her trial and the broader context of the Indonesian legal system and Australian government that are important. I have never met a person in support of her who comments one iota on her appearance. They care about these issues.

And actually, there have been people who have been caught with drugs in their luggage when crossing international borders who have gone free. Besides which, making such a statement like that does not automatically justify having her take responsibility for something that was not her fault. 

Imagine what sort of a place the world would be if everyone just turned around and said, "life's not fair, so forget it". Chances are we wouldn't be sitting at our computers now being able to have this discussion. Our freedoms and rights exist because people battled for them. I don't mean in the sense of fighting in wars, but in the sense of protesting and challenging the status quo.


----------



## michael_t_f (3 January 2009)

I can't believe this is still in discussion, it doesn't matter what your view is on the subject nothing can be done she is now just a story you will one day be reminded of when she gets out. Some thing to tell the kids or grandkids.
I am undecided but the bottom line is she doesn't deserve 20 years, but that's their law and we have to respect it.


> bottom of the gene pool armchair hangem judges



I would place a career copper and a barrister in this same catagory.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> ADO, I got my info from the transcript of the trials, not from a book some do gooder wrote, (and made money from).
> You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO.
> 
> I say good on you Indonesia, all you bleeding harts get a life, you are NEVER GOING TO GET HER OUT. Want to know WHY, she is GUILTY.:




You couldn't possibly have gotten your information from the trial transcripts. How do I know this? First because none of what you are saying was in the trial transcript. Second because if you had read it you would know full well already some of the things I have said, including why they never tested the marijuana. Third because there are about three copies in the whole of Australia. I have one of them in my possession. Oh, and for the record, it isn't a transcript as such, but the judgement. They don't do transcripts in Indonesia in the manner in which we do in Australia. The judge takes notes and fleshes it out in the judgement.

But, I'll give you a chance to prove me wrong. Schapelle's Queensland street address is on the first page of the judgement. What is it? You can PM it to me so as not to show it publically.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

ColB said:


> On the basis of the above I retract my earlier comment.  Given the case allegedly 'has more holes than a wire netting canoe' don't we have an independant international court for some type of appeal process or is that being a tad idealistic?
> 
> Are the holes in the case something that can be proven to be legally inadequate such as evidence continuity or are we talking about what conversation Corby or a customs officer *allegedly* had?
> 
> ...




Unfortunately there is no international court where appeals on individual cases from domestic jurisdictions can be heard. There is the International Criminal Court (ICC) that deals with crimes such as those against humanity and war crimes. It is a concept that is frequently discussed amongst human rights and legal groups, but it is not likely something that will eventuate in the near future. One issue in the way is the fact that countries have sovereignty and to have such a court would undermine that concept. Another is simply the practicality - everyone who thought they had been unfairly done by would want to appeal and it would be impossible. 

The legal issue with the holes in the case is that they amount to very clear reasonable doubt; one could argue they go beyond even reasonable doubt to substantial doubt. In addition, the fact that a conviction occurs in spite of these goes to the heart of the concept of innocent until proven guilty; it demonstrates that it was a case of guilty until proven innocent. By Indonesia's own legislation (the criminal code - KUHAP), innocent until proven guilty is the mandatory foundation and all cases must be proven beyond a reasonable doubt. By international standards (under the ICCPR), these exist as well. That is where the legal significance in the holes lies. Nearly every lawyer I have spoken to (and I have spoken to a LOT) - and in my own studies (of law) - agrees that there was clearly reasonable doubt, as it is understood legally.

There is also the separate legal issue of the fact that no evidence was presented to demonstrate trafficking, as opposed to mere importing. The individual who drafted this legislation gave a clear explanation of what was required for trafficking and stated that, on what was presented in Schapelle's case, she should NOT have been found guilty of trafficking. I genuinely do not know of a more reliable person to confirm that.

Indonesian law requires that there are two pieces of evidence to support a conviction. The first was that the drugs were found in Schapelle's bag, which was indisputable. The second was the testimony of the customs officer saying that Schapelle claimed ownership of the drugs, which she disputed. Now, on a basic level that makes it her word against his. But there were a number of other reasons why his testimony should not have been accepted. The first is that he didn't speak English well enough even to carry on a rudimentary conversation. He struggled with understanding "how are you?". The second is that his version of events was supported by another customs supervisor who didn't even witness the conversation. Further, from a legal perspective, Schapelle should never have been questioned outside the presence of an interpreter and any such questioning had to be disregarded. This is also provided for under KUHAP. So the testimony of the customs officer was shaky at best.

And this was the entire spectrum of the prosecution's evidence. They actually had nothing else. They didn't test the marijuana for its origin or for DNA evidence connecting it to Schapelle; they didn't fingerprint the bags; they didn't call up anyone to support Schapelle being a drug importer or trafficker; they didn't weigh the luggage collectively to get a comparison. Indeed, despite requests from the defence, this was all refused. So Schapelle was convicted on the basis of very tenuous testimony from a customs officer.

Meanwhile, the defence presented a substantial amount of other evidence to demonstrate reasonable doubt. There was evidence by John Ford about overhearing two guys discuss the fact that someone else's drugs had ended up in Schapelle's bag; evidence by QANTAS and airport personnel that there was no way she could have gotten that bag through with the drugs already in it; evidence that baggage handlers are used to smuggle drugs; evidence from friends who had seen her pack the bag; and evidence that the Corbys were not involved in drug supply and never had been.

That is all very, very clear reasonable doubt. In addition, the head judge publically said that Corby would have to prove the drugs weren't hers and what had happened in order to be found not guilty. This is in direct contradiction to what the legal system that he presides over requires.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Calliope. If they are so sure of the case they have on her, why not get some money together and go up and have a retrial.(if you have the money you can do any thing)  Mind you when you are on welfare it would be hard to do.




The Corbys and defence teams tried to get the evidence we are talking about here that they needed at every level of trial and appeal, repeatedly, and were denied by the Indonesians. The appeals are over. It doesn't matter how much money anyone has - there is no legal avenue left.


----------



## sails (3 January 2009)

explod said:


> Never worked traffic in my entire career.  Rose to high rank and commanded very large numbers of personnell.
> 
> A close friend is a Barrister and we have discussed Corbey case.   It has more holes than a wire netting canoe.




I am undecided on this one.  I remember the Lindy Chamberlin case well as I had three young children of my own at the time.  It seemed incomprehensible to me that, without a severe mental disturbance, a young mother could do such a thing to her own baby.  

Just like the Corby case, many hard lined people were quick to judge and write Lindy off.  Shapelle may be guilty and certainly her family history doesn't help her cause.  Haven't read all of this thread, but it appears that there are some very conflicting arguments as it was in Lindy's case.  For these reasons I prefer to keep an open mind.


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> ADO, I got my info from the transcript of the trials, not from a book some do gooder wrote, (and made money from).
> You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO.
> 
> I say good on you Indonesia, all you bleeding harts get a life, you are NEVER GOING TO GET HER OUT. Want to know WHY, she is GUILTY.:



I also said if you believed the book to be biased, read Tony Wilsons book.

Reading your post makes me realise there is much truth in the saying

"Intelligent people have a greater sense of justice"

I dislike drug traffickers, I really do. But above that is their right to a fair trial and if you cant recognise that at the very least Schapelle didn't get a fair trial, then clearly it says a lot about wich side of the 'saying' you belong.


----------



## slim pickins (3 January 2009)

schu said:


> And actually, there have been people who have been caught with drugs in their luggage when crossing international borders who have gone free.
> 
> Imagine what sort of a place the world would be if everyone just turned around and said, "life's not fair, so forget it". Chances are we wouldn't be sitting at our computers now being able to have this discussion. Our freedoms and rights exist because people battled for them. I don't mean in the sense of fighting in wars, but in the sense of protesting and challenging the status quo.




what people have gotten off...... what were the circumastnaces and when?

as for freedom.. i agree. without wanting so sound like some cheesy yank... i do think that:

"From time to time, the tree of liberty must be watered with the blood of tyrants and patriots" 

people that havent fought for their freedom take it for granted. but thats  another thread.


----------



## slim pickins (3 January 2009)

Ado said:


> Reading your post makes me realise there is much truth in the saying
> 
> "Intelligent people have a greater sense of justice"




there is an element of injustice in a clever criminal destroying lives with their drugs and getting away with it.

there is an injustice in people being free of any individual responsibility. like the responsibility to secure their property. the responsibility of ensuring you are not an unsuspecting drug mule.

justice works both ways .. and with freedom comes responsibility.

if she gets away with it.. can you imagine how many unsuspecting drug mules there would be? everyone would be an unsuspecting drug mule!


----------



## Calliope (3 January 2009)

michael_t_f said:


> I can't believe this is still in discussion, it doesn't matter what your view is on the subject nothing can be done she is now just a story you will one day be reminded of when she gets out. Some thing to tell the kids or grandkids.




Just imagine that it had been Corby's brother, with her at the time, who had been nabbed at the airport instead of her.

Today few people would even remember his name. He would have been forgotten in the same way as the other drug mules doing time there don't make headlines, in spite of their families' attempts to get help for them.


----------



## pilots (3 January 2009)

Schu, at the time of the case I was living and working in Jakarta, each day the Jakarta post would print the highlights of the case, we was well informed of the case this way.
Now Schu back then, and now you won't find ONE expat in  Indonesia that thinks she is Innocent. Time for you to get over it, she has lost. Let me ask you this, if you spend as much time on all the injustices that we have going on now, you must be very busy. Only 16 years to go.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 January 2009)

schu said:


> Of course there are other Australians, and many other people suffering badly and suffering injustice. 200,000 woman raped and mutilated in Congo in the past decade; innocent people detained without charge and tortured; women stoned to death when they're raped; innocent civilians in Zimbabwe caught in the midst of a corrupt regime; innocent people on death row; asylum seekers locked in detention centres in Australia......the list goes on.
> 
> *But is Schapelle Corby's life worth any less than those people's?*




Nope. But why is it worth any more? Especially when she isn't at risk of being killed.



schu said:


> I'd love to know which causes you get out and fight for seeing as you seem to have such a clear concept of what is important and what isn't.




If you had been here long enough, you would have had a fair idea.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> what people have gotten off...... what were the circumastnaces and when?
> 
> as for freedom.. i agree. without wanting so sound like some cheesy yank... i do think that:
> 
> ...




I will give you two examples that I am familiar with that have the most similarity with Schapelle's circumstances. One was male and one was female. One was caught coming into Thailand; the other was caught coming into Malaysia. Both had harder drugs than marijuana (cocaine and heroin). They were both within 5 years of Schapelle's age at the time she was arrested and both situations transpired within the last decade. The circumstances almost mirror Schapelle's in terms of the type of people and the situation they found themselves in and the evidence against them (ie none). Both were interrogated and charged and the charges were later dropped for lack of evidence.

There have been other cases where a person has received only a very minimal sentence, to the extent that with credit for time served they are released almost straight away.

In context, this is rare in South East Asian countries due to the issues with trial standards. It is worth considering that Schapelle's case represents an opportunity to address overarching justice issues within the region, or even just specifically Indonesia. There are many innocent people languishing in those jails that could be helped if the spotlight on what goes on was switched on. What I find most disturbing is that the governments in these countries know full well that they are locking up innocent people in atrocious conditions, yet that is of no apparent concern.

That said, Schapelle's circumstances are very unique within Indonesia. She had added to the importing charge a trafficking one and was convicted of that with no evidence. That is very unusual. And as I have explained, her sentence was much higher than others in commensurate situations; it was very inconsistent.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, at the time of the case I was living and working in Jakarta, each day the Jakarta post would print the highlights of the case, we was well informed of the case this way.
> Now Schu back then, and now you won't find ONE expat in  Indonesia that thinks she is Innocent. Time for you to get over it, she has lost. Let me ask you this, if you spend as much time on all the injustices that we have going on now, you must be very busy. Only 16 years to go.




So you lied to try to give your comments more credibility? What other things are you lying about with respect to this then?

All media organisations have an agenda and the Jakarta Post is no different. I - and others - have looked at what was printed in the Jakarta Post over that period extensively and much of it is as biased, inaccurate and convoluted as what has been printed in Australia. It is hardly a trustworthy source. And certainly not anywhere near the accuracy of firsthand letters, the judgement and genuine facts.

And your comment about the expats is entirely inaccurate. I have spoken to expats who believe in her innocence. Indeed, many of them believed right from the beginning that she was set-up by someone for the very reason that it was non-sensical for anyone to bring marijuana into Bali from Australia. But the opinions of expats is hardly the point anyway: the judgement should be based on facts; not rumour, innuendo or suggestion. Consider the FACTS as they have been outlined countless times. Take the FACTS to an objective person with a proper understanding of the law and ask them to give an analysis.

I spend time on a number of issues. That's what I DO with my life and what I intend to do for as long as I am able. Obviously I don't work on every single one that exist: as I explained in my first post here, it is a great frustration to me that there are too many things and not enough time to go around. I choose different ones for various reasons, just as people choose their careers and interests for various reasons. I don't understand why you are being snide about that at all. It's how people work: they choose to do things that are of interest to them.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

chops_a_must said:


> Nope. But why is it worth any more? Especially when she isn't at risk of being killed.
> 
> If you had been here long enough, you would have had a fair idea.




So people should just sit on their hands and ignore the situation then? Turn a blind eye to the injustice because it isn't, in your opinion, significant enough?

I do not know anyone with a real and genuine interest in human rights who makes value judgements on which issues are more important. To do so goes against the principles that underpin such interests and the compassion that those people have. And I don't know anybody with a genuine interest who would have a problem with other people fighting the causes that they believe are important. 

Nobody is saying Schapelle's situation is worth more than others at all. As I have said on countless occasions, I fight for many causes, not just this one. I have never even remotely said that anything other people care about is less worthy.

If you don't care about Schapelle, that's fine. Nobody is forcing you to. But it seems absurd to me that if you don't care and have no interest you would come along and try to dissuade everyone else from having an interest. If you don't care, you would be indifferent.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 January 2009)

schu said:


> I do not know anyone with a real and genuine interest in human rights who makes value judgements on which issues are more important. To do so goes against the principles that underpin such interests and the compassion that those people have.




Of course they do!!!

It's implicit in the cases they choose to devote their time too!!!

Right now I could not give a toss about Schappelle because: 

1) I personally think either her or a member of her family was guilty, and she was taking responsibility for it.

2) There is a case in Indonesia where our AFP proved to be grossly incompetent yet again, which will likely lead to the DEATHS of Australians. Not just imprisonment.

3) An Australian citizen is being locked up indefinitely for writing a paragraph.


In the face of that, I would questions someones value set, that deems Schappelle's case more important.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> there is an element of injustice in a clever criminal destroying lives with their drugs and getting away with it.
> 
> there is an injustice in people being free of any individual responsibility. like the responsibility to secure their property. the responsibility of ensuring you are not an unsuspecting drug mule.
> 
> ...




So you think that everyone who is set-up or framed for a crime should be convicted then? And that the onus is on them to prove beyond any and all doubt that they are innocent?

No-one is saying that people can simply claim to be an unsuspecting drug mule and that is enough. Under Australia's legal system that wouldn't be enough. But in order to demonstrate that they are a drug mule, the onus is on the prosecution to prove that they had knowledge of the drugs. And there is some onus on the defence (to the extent that a person doesn't want to be convicted) to challenge the prosecution's case to show reasonable doubt. In Schapelle's case, the prosecution never properly demonstrated that and there was more than enough to amount to reasonable doubt. 

It would never be a matter of everyone with drugs on them simply saying they're an 'unsuspecting mule' and that's it. Of course there would be an investigation and trial. But they should be provided with a genuine opportunity under the country's legal system (and international fair trial standards) to be found not guilty if indeed they are innocent.

Tell me, if you were stopped by the police in Australia and they searched your car and found a kilo of heroin hidden in the boot and it was nothing to do with you at all and you'd never seen it before in your life, would you accept the blame and burden for that to the tune of 20 years?


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

chops_a_must said:


> Of course they do!!!
> 
> It's implicit in the cases they choose to devote their time too!!!
> 
> ...




There is a difference between choosing to support a cause based on personal interest and actively slagging off other causes to their detriment. If you're not interested in this one, then why comment on it? Would you think it good for people to come in and slag off the causes that you find of interest?

Actually, I'll add something as well.

I find it odd that someone could take an interest in the Bali 9 but actively turn their nose up at Schapelle's situation because the two are inextricably linked. There are questionable actions of the AFP in her situation as well (just as there are questionable actions relating to Haneef). Indeed, there is a theory that the Bali 9 were essentially sacrificed by the AFP so the prosecution did not recommend the death penalty. Further, even if you believe in Schapelle's guilt, her trial demonstrates some of the significant issues with the Indonesian justice system and addressing those could help the Bali 9 as well (such as inconsistency in sentencing). Schapelle's circumstances, with the right support could have more impact because there are questions surrounding her guilt, whereas unfortunately with the Bali 9 they _are_ unquestionably guilty. 

I am not saying, in any sense whatsoever, that Schapelle's situation is more important - just highlighting the options relating to the AFP and Indonesia. It might interest you to know that I have actually spent far more time on the Bali 9 situation than on Schapelle's; it just so happens that this particular thread is focusing on Schapelle so that is where the discussion is centred. The irony is that people who support Schapelle have attacked me supporting the Bali 9 in reverse saying that she's innocent and they're guilty so she deserves more time and they deserve what they get.

Oh, and in the case of the Bali 9, I'd say that it was nothing to do with incompetence. The AFP made an active decision to knowingly expose them to the death penalty. From an Australian perspective, I think this is the most concerning aspect of the case (it's not THE most concerning aspect; obviously their lives are, but this has consequences for the entire nation). Back when the Bali bombings occured, the AFP wanted to offer assistance. But we were signatories to the Optional Protocol on the ICCPR that meant we (as in our law enforcement officials) could not assist where the death penalty might be the result. The government had their legal boffins do some interpreting and suddenly it was a matter of being able to assist up until the point where the charge was laid. This had never been the case before; it was a new interpretation. That interpretation paved the way for the AFP to effectively hand over the Bali 9, knowing they would be exposed to the death penalty. The documentation was released by the Rudd government under FOI.


----------



## pilots (3 January 2009)

Schu, You say you can never have a retrial, so whats the point of wasting your time here trying to make her look like she is Innocent.
Now Schu, I have not lied, I said what the Jakarta post said was transcripts of the trail, you said that the media In Australia is wrong, now you are saying that the  Indonesian papers are the same. Schu, I can assure you that to find any expat in Indonesia who thinks she is Innocent will be VERY VERY HARD TO DO.
 Schu, you if you know ANYTHING about Indonesia and its laws you would know that you could have a trial again, any time you want to.


----------



## slim pickins (3 January 2009)

schu said:


> Tell me, if you were stopped by the police in Australia and they searched your car and found a kilo of heroin hidden in the boot and it was nothing to do with you at all and you'd never seen it before in your life, would you accept the blame and burden for that to the tune of 20 years?




if this happened.... i would most definitely get 20 years. you really think i wouldnt?

BUT... if someone, by some very very remote chance did put 1 kilo of heroin in my boot. the odds are i would find it before the cops. i would hide it where god couldnt find it... and i would sell it by the hit.  after 6 months i would retire a very rich man!

regarding the poeple that got off in similar circumastances in malaysia and thailand...... names, links... because i simply dont believe it. sorry


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> there is an element of injustice in a clever criminal destroying lives with their drugs and getting away with it.!




So you think that Schapelle is such a clever criminal? Clever enough to demand that her luggage be reweighed when she was apprehended - for what reason? Seriously, *I want you to answer that question*: why did Schapelle demand her luggage to be reweighed?



> there is an injustice in people being free of any individual responsibility. like the responsibility to secure their property. the responsibility of ensuring you are not an unsuspecting drug mule.



So you think locks cannot be broken? Heck you can put locks on your luggage and if a baggage handler wanted to, he could rip the lock off - or push a pen in the zip to open it. How can you take precaution from that?



> if she gets away with it.. can you imagine how many unsuspecting drug mules there would be? everyone would be an unsuspecting drug mule



LOL ... oh let me imagine!

And how many will request evidence that they cannot control ... that would be the telling factor!

Are you aware that that at the exact time Schapelle was in transit in Sydney, a passenger on board Lan Airlines Flight 801 landed in Sydney found that the 2 baggage items he checked-in in South America were missing. NSW police attested in court that one of the luggage pieces contained the 10Kg of cocaine. This passenger has not been charged with trafficking and NSW police say he is not part of the drug smuggling syndicate. Essentially they have said he is an innocent drug mule.

Thus at Sydney airport at exactly the same time, there was an unwitting drug mule flying into the country and another person with drugs in a boogie-baord bag departing the country, claiming to be a victim of a crime, who got 20 years. Coincidence?


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, You say you can never have a retrial, so whats the point of wasting your time here trying to make her look like she is Innocent.




Do you think its right for someone to be rotting in prison for a crime they didn't do, even if their appeal avenues have exhausted?


----------



## slim pickins (3 January 2009)

Ado said:


> Seriously, *I want you to answer that question*: why did Schapelle demand her luggage to be reweighed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





perhaps, she asked for the luggage to be weighed because she correctly assumed that the airline had lost the recoreds or had deleted them after the fright returned from bali. after all the airport lost the tapes as well.

so why not create reasonable doubt and confuse the situation a little.

perhaps those lost airport tapes relealed without any doubt that she had it on her. not wanting to reveal their survailance capabilities AFP just said... we lost it....and then the AFP just said to the indonesians... go ahead take her out. wink wink nudge nudge.

indonesians being a thrifty nation did not want to waste furhter resources convincing the aussie public decided not to waigh anything.

now.

your Sth america flight. you see. the his bags were missing because the cops took them off the flight when they found the drugs. they called their friends in the DEA or CIA or whatever, and said.... we found heroin.... who was it? the yanks said.... "yeah, hang on let us check.............. oh, our guy at the airport, says the cartel stuck it in a passengers bag. better let the passanger go." 

so they let him go... he was not a drug mule because he didnt attempt to carry 10 kg through customs. and he would have noticed an extra 10 kg.

you see the chances of customs finding any drugs anywhere is next to zero. its all tracked by agents from the poppy field to the wholesaler. when they bust someone its becasue of a tip off. 

sometimes.... sometimes they have red flags they have to double check.. like unusual iteneraries, profuse sweating. etc.... but phisical symptoms can be controlled by certain drugs. iteneraries can be eliminated with a new passport.  they know who to get and when.

why didnt they get corby in australia... because they would have had to get 3 undercover agents to testify and reveal their identities and spend milions training new ones and inflitrating the drug gangs from the very beginning. 

this way... let the indo's do the dirty work. we reveal nothing and costs us very little. a nice clean job AFP... i congratulate you!!!


----------



## pilots (3 January 2009)

ADO, She is rotting in a jail for a crime she has been CONVICTED of, if she was tried here in Australia for the same crime she would be convicted as well, granted she would only get a slap on the wrist here. Get over it, you will never get her out, you lot go on saying OO poor Schapelle,  but out in the real world,  9 out of 10 people say stuff her, rot in hell.  PS, I truly believe she could be taking the rap for her brother.


----------



## ZackW (3 January 2009)

And so back, yet again, to this:

because it explains why so many people in Australia run around in circles repeating endless smears and lies. It has given confidence to seriously twisted people to post their hatred on forums like this one.

Is twisted the wrong word? I don't think so. How else do you explain someone who makes DOZENS of posts telling the world to walk away and leave this poor woman to suffer? How else do you explain the cruel terminology used, which exhibits relish and satisfaction at her misery? Examples?

Look at this:


knocker said:


> How sad she is locked in a cage lol maybe she is vying for an acting career. Or maybe she had a rough night with the wardens.




and this:


pilots said:


> You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO.




and this:


Calliope said:


> Hopefully Corby won't be able to corrupt the gene pool while she is incarcerated. So that's a plus.




This thread is full of sick posts like them. Would YOU be happy if your mother or your wife/husband were posting stuff like this, and were posting again and again and again trying to argue to have someone’s pain continue? Would you not be seriously questioning WHY? What motivates someone to be like that? What is wrong with them?


When the real issues and facts are presented, in this case superbly well by Schu, they squirm. They throw back low level sound bytes they have been fed by the media over the years. Sound bites and smears which in fact have all been totally discredited by research from people like Schu and others. 

But they can't cope with it, so back we go around the circle. Repeat the smears yet again, because a few pages later they have already forgotten the answer they were provided with. 


Largely, they don't even understand the issues in the first place. They don't grasp the concept of human rights. They don't understand the gross abuses which occurred with respect to Schapelle Corby, and they have no chance of understanding the implications of them.

They tell us to walk away and that she will never be free. They almost urge us to be like them. Personally, but seriously, I would rather not exist at all than be like that.


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

> perhaps, she asked for the luggage to be weighed because she correctly assumed that the airline had lost the recoreds or had deleted them after the fright returned from bali. after all the airport lost the tapes as well.
> 
> so why not create reasonable doubt and confuse the situation a little.
> 
> ...



Keep making these ridiculous assumptions - coz you are losing cred real fast.

The combined luggage weight was printed on a sticker and stuck on her airline ticket. 65 Kg. Nothing to do with airport records. All that needed to be done was the Indonesians agreeing to weigh it ... the data was there ready to compare. 

... and the customs officers didn't weigh them. Why? To give her a sporting chance???

There is only one reason why Schapelle wanted the luggage re-weighed. Because she knew that doing so would clear her name.

There is no other reason ...  and its because of this (and other odd peculiarities within her trial), that Schapelle's supporters are growing in large numbers around the world.


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> your Sth america flight. you see. the his bags were missing because the cops took them off the flight when they found the drugs. they called their friends in the DEA or CIA or whatever, and said.... we found heroin.... who was it? the yanks said.... "yeah, hang on let us check.............. oh, our guy at the airport, says the cartel stuck it in a passengers bag. better let the passanger go."
> 
> so they let him go... he was not a drug mule because he didnt attempt to carry 10 kg through customs. and he would have noticed an extra 10 kg.
> 
> ...



What utter nonsense!!

The Fed didn't know anything about this cocaine until an informant told them about it 9 weeks later. So there were no cops to remove the bags from the flight... no CIA or DEA to contact. Just the coke and the MJ at the airport at the same time. 

Apart from that, your theory will be submitted as the next James Bond plot. It was complete BS, but fun to read.

How much does 10Kg of coke cost to buy in Chile? 
How much can 4.2 Kg of high grade MJ fetch on Sydney streets?


----------



## Calliope (3 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> This thread is full of sick posts like them. Would YOU be happy if your mother or your wife/husband were posting stuff like this, and were posting again and again and again trying to argue to have someone’s pain continue? Would you not be seriously questioning WHY? What motivates someone to be like that? What is wrong with them?
> When the real issues and facts are presented, in this case superbly well by Schu, they squirm. They throw back low level sound bytes they have been fed by the media over the years. Sound bites and smears which in fact have all been totally discredited by research from people like Schu and others.
> 
> But they can't cope with it, so back we go around the circle. Repeat the smears yet again, because a few pages later they have already forgotten the answer they were provided with.
> ...




Personally I have much more sympathy for you than I have for Ms Corby. I am a relative newcomer to this thread so I am unaware of what your motivation is for joining the crusade to prove her innocence.  I know Schu's motives. He apparently belongs to amnesty international who want to help all prisoners.

Is the Corby case the only "injustice" that you are concerned about? If so, why pick her?

You are obviously a decent person and if I have caused you hurt ,I am sorry.


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> ADO, She is rotting in a jail for a crime she has been CONVICTED of,



Correct, but she didn't do the crime and so the conviction is unjust.

Under Indonesian law (which is almost an oxymoron), prosecutors must present two positive pieces of evidence. They only had one - the MJ. To get the second they fabricated it.



> if she was tried here in Australia for the same crime she would be convicted as well, granted she would only get a slap on the wrist here. Get over it, you will never get her out, you lot go on saying OO poor Schapelle,  but out in the real world,  9 out of 10 people say stuff her, rot in hell.



Thats a brave assumption to make. And you are qualified to make such a statement because you hold what degree?

Do you think the police here would have done a crap investigation too? 



> PS, I *truly believe she could *be taking the rap for her brother.



Interesting! So now you are saying that Schapelle is not guilty.

But then I *truly believe you could *be only half committing yourself. C'mon go out on a limb ... how about "I truly believe she *definitely *is ...."

.... or is there part of you that thinks "wait a minute, what if ..."


----------



## nunthewiser (3 January 2009)

Ado said:


> Correct, but she didn't do the crime and so the conviction is unjust.




Oh really ?? and you know this how?


geeeez this thread becoming more like a fairy tale story with every post that hits the screen


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Oh really ?? and you know this how?




nunthew, don't waste your breath on this rehash of old news.

This thread is an obvious ploy by Corby activists to raise her profile gain.

Yes she did
No she didn't.

Its pointless.

I believe she did.

gg


----------



## Ado (3 January 2009)

Have either of you read the latest new evidence?

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/12/prweb1803434.htm


----------



## nunthewiser (3 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> nunthew, don't waste your breath on this rehash of old news.
> 
> This thread is an obvious ploy by Corby activists to raise her profile gain.
> 
> ...




yeah mate i decided to stop posting here before because of the same fantasy stories being posted by the same fanatics on a daily basis .....

But then i see a post declaring her actual innocence and reporting she is actually not guilty 

just wondered how this new oracle knew this for a fact 

my view remains the same .. do the crime .do the time...... other than that the law has spoken and aint she the halfwit for treading on the wrong countrys toes


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2009)

Ado said:


> Have either of you read the latest new evidence?




No mate, I couldn't be bothered.

gg


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, You say you can never have a retrial, so whats the point of wasting your time here trying to make her look like she is Innocent.
> Now Schu, I have not lied, I said what the Jakarta post said was transcripts of the trail, you said that the media In Australia is wrong, now you are saying that the  Indonesian papers are the same. Schu, I can assure you that to find any expat in Indonesia who thinks she is Innocent will be VERY VERY HARD TO DO.
> Schu, you if you know ANYTHING about Indonesia and its laws you would know that you could have a trial again, any time you want to.




The only avenue for Schapelle now is a diplomatic one and the path to encouraging our government to do something is through public pressure. The more people support the cause, the better and the only way to do that is through information and correcting the inaccuracies that have thus far been allowed to fester.

Media publications are not reliable sources for information in any situation. They are a starting point, but what is written in them should never be taken as the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth because every one has an agenda, a perpsective and a bias. It is always important to get information from a variety of sources, ask questions, seek out facts and do your own analysis.

As for expats in Indonesia, we will have to agree to disagree on that point. But once again, I hardly see the relevance. The personal opinions of people who do not have all the facts are not really relevant to the situation. It is the facts and real circumstances that are.

Could you find me an commensurate example of a retrial in Indonesia after the judicial review was completed? Or, if not, could you provide me with information on how to get this retrial so the Corbys can pursue it?


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> if this happened.... i would most definitely get 20 years. you really think i wouldnt?
> 
> BUT... if someone, by some very very remote chance did put 1 kilo of heroin in my boot. the odds are i would find it before the cops. i would hide it where god couldnt find it... and i would sell it by the hit.  after 6 months i would retire a very rich man!
> 
> regarding the poeple that got off in similar circumastances in malaysia and thailand...... names, links... because i simply dont believe it. sorry




Not in Australia you wouldn't. The prosecution would have to prove that you had knowledge of the drugs being in there beyond a reasonable doubt. And you shouldn't in Indonesia, either.

And, if you were convicted, you would accept that and just shrug your shoulders about it no problems?

As for the people in similar circumstances, I am absolutely not dragging their names into this so they can be attacked and slandered. The information is available if you want to look for it.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

pilots said:


> ADO, She is rotting in a jail for a crime she has been CONVICTED of, if she was tried here in Australia for the same crime she would be convicted as well, granted she would only get a slap on the wrist here. Get over it, you will never get her out, you lot go on saying OO poor Schapelle,  but out in the real world,  9 out of 10 people say stuff her, rot in hell.  PS, I truly believe she could be taking the rap for her brother.




She would not have been convicted in Australia on the evidence that was presented to the Indonesian court and on which they based their decision. There is no way an Australian court would convict someone of importing and trafficking solely on the basis that the drugs were in their possession, and with the shaky testimony of someone who didn't speak their language and who was supported by someone who didn't even witness the exchange.

Aside from which, they would have tested the drugs in Australia for origin and DNA evidence, fingerprinted the bags, properly considered evidence relating to the situation in the airports, accepted the testimony of experts as having merit, and listened to the person who drafted their laws when he gave an explanation of what they meant.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 January 2009)

schu said:


> . There is no way an Australian court would convict someone of importing and trafficking solely on the basis that the drugs were in their possession, .




ROFLMAO!!!!! my sides .........my sides .............what was that ripping sound ??? oh thats em splitting darl!!


what planet u on ?? 

u telling me that in oz i can walk through an airport with a big bag of dope and not be convicted when caught ?? get real m8 .


geez this thread is bleedin laughable 

why am i posting here 

geez im gunna roll a number and join the rest of the stoners here


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yeah mate i decided to stop posting here before because of the same fantasy stories being posted by the same fanatics on a daily basis .....
> 
> But then i see a post declaring her actual innocence and reporting she is actually not guilty
> 
> ...




The fantasy stories are coming from the people who are against Schapelle. The people who support her do so by pointing out facts, pointing out the gaps in evidence, questioning the lack of adherence to the Indonesian legal system and querying the actions of the Indonesian and Australian government. None of what supporters post is fantasy at all; in fact, quite the opposite.

It is a fact that the customs officer who claimed she said the marijuana was hers didn't speak English enough to have a rudimentary conversation. It is a fact that the person who backed him up wasn't present. It is a fact that the Indonesians refused to test the marijuana. It is a fact that they refused to fingerprint the bags. It is a fact that they refused to weigh the luggage. It is also a fact that Schapelle and the Corbys begged for these to happen over and over again.

It is also a fact that the head judge came out and said Schapelle had to prove her innocence, despite the presumption of innocence in Indonesian law. It is a fact that the trafficking charge was added later, despite no new evidence. It is also a fact that Schapelle's sentence was in no way commensurate with equivalent crimes and circumstances.

It is a fact that a cocaine importing operation via baggage handlers was going on in Sydney airport at the very time that Schapelle's luggage was sitting in an unsecured area awaiting being put on the plane to Bali.

The fantasy in all this is believing that she is unquestionably guilty and received a fair trial.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!! my sides .........my sides .............what was that ripping sound ??? oh thats em splitting darl!!
> 
> 
> what planet u on ??
> ...




It would really help the discussion if you would actually read what I wrote properly and consider all of it together.

I did not say that walking through the airport with a big bag of dope would not get you a conviction. I said that simply having the drugs in your possession would not be enough to support an importing or trafficking charge. If indeed it was proven beyond reasonable doubt that you had knowledge of the drugs in the bag and that there was evidence of importing and trafficking, of course you would be convicted. But that knowledge and demonstration of importation and trafficking would have to be shown. It wasn't in Schapelle's case. So, in equivalent circumstances in Australia, with only the drugs in your possession and testimony of someone who couldn't understand you, without anything else in support, you would not be convicted of importation or trafficking. 

Oh, and Schapelle wasn't walking through the airport with the drugs. They were discovered after her brother dragged the bag to the customs counter and she willingly opened it.


----------



## Julia (3 January 2009)

schu said:


> There is a difference between choosing to support a cause based on personal interest and actively slagging off other causes to their detriment. If you're not interested in this one, then why comment on it? Would you think it good for people to come in and slag off the causes that you find of interest?



Schu, if you post your views on a public forum you have to accept that those who disagree with you will more than likely express their disagreement.

Like Sails, I have no idea whether Ms Corby is guilty or not.
But I seriously doubt that any of the passionate supporters of her cause will change her outcomes by posting on a stock forum.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Schu, if you post your views on a public forum you have to accept that those who disagree with you will more than likely express their disagreement.
> 
> Like Sails, I have no idea whether Ms Corby is guilty or not.
> But I seriously doubt that any of the passionate supporters of her cause will change her outcomes by posting on a stock forum.




The questions were not meant to seem rhetorical. I was interested in the answers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Schu, if you post your views on a public forum you have to accept that those who disagree with you will more than likely express their disagreement.
> 
> Like Sails, I have no idea whether Ms Corby is guilty or not.
> But I seriously doubt that any of the passionate supporters of her cause will change her outcomes by posting on a stock forum.




These are the same tactics Schu that got her such a long sentence in the first place.
Not many people would support bringing her back here for a trial or a prisoner swap, precisely because of this high handed approach.

gg


----------



## slim pickins (3 January 2009)

Ado said:


> There is only one reason why Schapelle wanted the luggage re-weighed. Because she knew that doing so would clear her name.
> 
> There is no other reason ...  and its because of this (and other odd peculiarities within her trial), that Schapelle's supporters are growing in large numbers around the world.




ive never had the weight of my bags added up at check-in and printed on my little stick on ticket. and 65KG for one person seems excessive.

anyway if itis 65kg thats a lot of baggage. at least 4 bags. lots of confusion. a skillful trafficer could us a distraction to put an extra 4kg of drugs in there after the weight is printed off.

but suppose she really did check in the bags without the drugs. suppose the baggage handlers did put the drugs in there..... OK, they put the drugs in there for HER. someone has to carry them out of the airport. she was the one who was supposed to carry it out of the airport. but she failed.

so checking the weight does not make her innocent. indeed its almost impossible to prove ones innocence. 

if you believe in airport smuggling conspiricies its not far fetched to believe corby was a part of the conspiracy. and proof.... well, there is 4kg of proof

im still waiting for links and names of the poeple that were caught carrying drugs that got got off because they were "unsuspecting mules" and ill be waiting because there are no such people.


----------



## schu (3 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> These are the same tactics Schu that got her such a long sentence in the first place.
> Not many people would support bringing her back here for a trial or a prisoner swap, precisely because of this high handed approach.
> 
> gg




The actions and comments of members of the public should have had absolutely no impact on her case. To accept that that is the case means accepting that the issue was politicised and the trial conducted on the basis of politics. That is in itself an enormous issue, one that goes way beyond Schapelle personally. It is that sort of thing, in addition to the specifics, that I find concerning in this case.

Schapelle's situation should be judged by people, whether they be judges, lawyers, politicians or other members of the public, on its circumstances and merit alone. That is ALL the supporters are asking is done. It shouldn't matter at all how that is said because the issue is simply what has happened, not what is said about it nor what is done by people not directly connected with the situation.

I do not understand what is meant by high handed. I have said on many occasions that I don't deem Schapelle's situation more important than any other injustice. I look at and discuss many other issues. This is a thread about Schapelle Corby and so it seems logical to me that the discussion would focus on that here.


----------



## schu (4 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> ive never had the weight of my bags added up at check-in and printed on my little stick on ticket. and 65KG for one person seems excessive.
> 
> anyway if itis 65kg thats a lot of baggage. at least 4 bags. lots of confusion. a skillful trafficer could us a distraction to put an extra 4kg of drugs in there after the weight is printed off.
> 
> ...




The 65kg was for all four travellers. The total weight was printed on Schapelle's ticket.

And you are now suggesting that in the middle of Brisbane airport, Schapelle opened up her bag and stuffed in a 4kg bag of marijuana? And prior to doing this, she managed to conceal it on her person while she was checking in? And nobody noticed.

The premise of the drugs being put into her bag by baggage handlers is that it was either meant to be collected by them at some point but was not or that it was put into the wrong bag, not that it was put in there for Schapelle. There has been absolutely nothing to suggest that Schapelle had any connection whatsoever to the baggage handlers.

And as for her not being able to prove her innocence, that is precisely the point you are missing. The accused does not have to prove their innocence; the onus is on the prosecution to prove their guilt. It would be nearly impossible for anyone to prove their innocence in most cases, which is precisely why the burden is the other way around. Indonesia has this enshrined in their legal system, but it was not adhered to.

And, as I said, I am not naming the people because I do not think that is fair on them. Although the cases are technically public record, I am not going to drag their names into this and expose them to abuse. The cases are out there to find if you want to research them. You will probably come across others, other than the ones I have mentioned as well.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

Schu, you can get ANYTHING you want in Indonesia if you pay the money, including a retrial.


Now ADO, You are right, I do say she could have been taking the drugs for her sister/brother, but she is the one who said yes it is my bag, she is the one who said I am in trouble, she could be taking the rap for the brother/sister, so! if she is going to take the rap for them,  she must do the time.
 You say the only hope you now have is a Diplomatic one, well mate that will NOT HAPPEN.

 As for the growing number  supporters for her, it looks like you now have 11 supporters, that up on last time.


----------



## slim pickins (4 January 2009)

sure they could have slipped the drugs in the bag in the middle of the airport. i saw a magician saw a woman in half in front of 1,000 people before he made ver vanish.

its not absurd to suggest baggage handlers put in in there for her. excellent way to get past security and customs. even you admit it happens. why not add a twist and get a passanger to carry it out.

very plausible to me the AFP and the indonesians.

the funny thing is... we will never convice each other... but the more i learn from you guys... the more i am convinced she is guilty. i used to think she was just this naiive gold coast girl who made a wrong decision to fund her holiday to bali.... wheres now i am convinced she is a diabolical mastermind of drug trafficiking, who intricately planned every aspect of her scheme and even made provisions and set up a system of plausible deniablity to use public opinion to tip her over the edge in the quest for "reasonable doubt" .

i am now very very thankfult hat they have got her and would like to congratulate the AFP for actually doing its job once in a while.

if AFP contunue like this, you soon wont be able to buy drugs in schools and prisons anymore.


----------



## Ado (4 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No mate, I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> gg




Yes its cosy being ignorant.


----------



## ZackW (4 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> And so back, yet again, to this:
> 
> because it explains why so many people in Australia run around in circles repeating endless smears and lies. It has given confidence to seriously twisted people to post their hatred on forums like this one.
> 
> ...





And so we go around again. The same sick minds posting the same callous comments. I wonder what in their lives made them so sick?




Calliope said:


> Is the Corby case the only "injustice" that you are concerned about? If so, why pick her?




Because it came my attention, and it is clear as day that she is innocent (and to anyone who isn't too lazy to THINK or question) and because the government/media are trying to bury her. She is desperate, and I am a human.

What makes you post vile comments like "_Hopefully Corby won't be able to corrupt the gene pool while she is incarcerated. So that's a plus_? Do your parents and friends know you publically campaign to hurt someone suffering misery? Are they proud of you?




Garpal Gumnut said:


> Not many people would support bringing her back here for a trial or a prisoner swap, precisely because of this high handed approach.




There is no high handed approach, except the one in your head. And most people would want her back home: more than four years in that hell hole is sufficient torture for all but the most sadistic of sickies.

And what happened to your vile friends, as in this implied threat:



Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contact in Jakarta Ms.Tingtong hs been transferred to the UK Embassy of Indonesia and now lives in Tooting, a suburb of London. Prior to her departure she advised me you live somewhere between Lismore and Southport, areas of Australia I avoid as much as possible, due to the large numbers of bludgers who live in that space (excuse the pun)




Why didn't you answer this one:



ZackW said:


> So the source of those* threats to Schapelle if I don't stop posting* has now tracked me down personally? Gosh. I'm honored, but in view of the inferred threat to my safety, I am so frightened. I am guessing that you are deluded, but if not (and I am addressing intelligent people here and not you) is this acceptable to ANYONE? A foreign regime attempting  censorship of an Australian forum via this proxy guy?
> 
> Fortunately, you can see from the Tara Hack video, which has been hidden from the Australian public, that there are an increasing number of Brits who are concerned about the gross abuse of Schapelle Corby's human rights:
> 
> ...





I'll tell you what: I'll contact one of the Brit guys right now and suggest that they expose your mate to their government, and name YOU as the source. I'll refer them here as proof. 




Ado said:


> Have either of you read the latest new evidence?




None of them have read the new evidence Aldo, like none of them have read the logs of the show trial, or learned to distinguish between fact and smear in the media, or taken the trouble to look beyond ANYTHING they have been fed by that media. They stopped THINKING a long time ago, well before the point at which they started to be driven by twisted hatred.

The result is what you see here. Nice, isn't it.


----------



## knocker (4 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> And so we go around again. The same sick minds posting the same callous comments. I wonder what in their lives made them so sick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey whacko zacko,are you Corbys PR manager?


----------



## Calliope (4 January 2009)

Her apologists always refer to Corby as Schapelle. What a sweet innocent musical sounding name it is. But with trashy origins. In time the name will become synonymous with "someone whose evil belies their innocent looks.' 

The Corbys obviously thought they were on a good thing when they selected her for their mule.

The guys who selected a more obvious roughie like Renae Lawrence for a mule must have rocks in their heads.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

Good morning Zacko, Lets look at the real FACTS, one her dad, been in trouble, two, her brother,been in trouble, three, her sister, known user, four,  Schapelle is X Japan bar girl. I rest my case.

Now as for the new video, my kids used to make videos just like that, they had photo's of them self from all over the world, they had not set foot out side of Australia at the time they made them.

Only 16 years to go.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> Her apologists always refer to Corby as Schapelle. What a sweet innocent musical sounding name it is. But with trashy origins. In time the name will become synonymous with "someone whose evil belies their innocent looks.'
> 
> The Corbys obviously thought they were on a good thing when they selected her for their mule.
> 
> The guys who selected a more obvious roughie like Renae Lawrence for a mule must have rocks in their heads.




You can be sure as hell no one to day would name any kid Schapelle, as soon as the kid attended school it would have the Nick name MULE, DOPE, GRASS, JUNKIE.


----------



## Calliope (4 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Because it came my attention, and it is clear as day that she is innocent (and to anyone who isn't too lazy to THINK or question) and because the government/media are trying to bury her. She is desperate, and I am a human.




Most men in their adolescent years obsessed with the notion of rescuing the damsel in distress and she would be so grateful. We were raised on a diet of movies where the hero did just that. But we grew up into the real world.

I was interested in how Zack became so obsessed with Corby...and why pick her. His answer is above.

He joined this thread less than a month ago and has continually lashed out at those who do not share his distractions. He says such people are 'seriously twisted."

The following article throws some light on the subject of obsessive love. What is interesting is that the love object is often unattainable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsessive_love


----------



## schu (4 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> Her apologists always refer to Corby as Schapelle. What a sweet innocent musical sounding name it is. But with trashy origins. In time the name will become synonymous with "someone whose evil belies their innocent looks.'
> 
> The Corbys obviously thought they were on a good thing when they selected her for their mule.
> 
> The guys who selected a more obvious roughie like Renae Lawrence for a mule must have rocks in their heads.




Appearance has nothing to do with it and neither does her name. Whatever Schapelle looked like or was called, my position would still be the same because it is related to the facts of the case and the circumstances. It was the media who jumped on things in part motivated by her appearance. I have campaigned for many people with varying names and appearances.

As for mules, there are generally particular aspects that organisations look at, which include their family situation, socio-economic status, intelligence and appearance. It is not simple restricted to one element.


----------



## schu (4 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Good morning Zacko, Lets look at the real FACTS, one her dad, been in trouble, two, her brother,been in trouble, three, her sister, known user, four,  Schapelle is X Japan bar girl. I rest my case.
> 
> Only 16 years to go.




1. Her dad was fined for possession of marijuana decades ago. He was at a party where people were smoking and when the police turned up, he couldn't run due to an injury. We're talking about being in the presence of a joint or something. No conviction was recorded. It's about the equivalent of a speeding fine. The Queensland Police confirmed all this publically.

2. Her brother James was in trouble long after Schapelle's arrest. He broke into a place after someone had told him they might be people associated with the marijuana and he thought he might be able to get evidence to help get her released. Her brother Clinton is a bad sheep in the family. Many families have them - that doesn't mean they're traffickers. And Clinton has not been convicted of drug supplying offences.

3. Her sister had a couple of joints or bongs over the years as well as a couple of pills. This was discussed and accepted in open court. So she is the same as over 50% of the population.

4. Schapelle met a Japanese man named Kimi while he was in Australia for 12 months. They fell in love. He couldn't get his Visa renewed so she went to Japan with him. Eventually the strain of constant Visa renewal became too difficult so they got married. During her time in Japan, Schapelle worked in the hospitality industry occasionally, NOT the 'girl bars' that you refer to.

All these are fully checkable facts, not like what you have said which is a deliberately misleading representation.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

Schu, some years ago we had two Japanese exchange students staying with us, one night on our way home from Nothbridge I spotted two hookers working, I asked the students do you have this at home, yes was the reply, we call it the HOSPITALITY INDUSTRY.


----------



## mayk (4 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, some years ago we had two Japanese exchange students staying with us, one night on our way home from Nothbridge I spotted two hookers working, I asked the students do you have this at home, yes was the reply, we call it the HOSPITALITY INDUSTRY.




Haha, sorry but it was a nice joke...


----------



## ColB (4 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *Schu*:
> 
> 1. Her dad was fined for possession of marijuana decades ago. He was at a party where people were smoking and when the police turned up, he couldn't run due to an injury. We're talking about being in the presence of a joint or something. No conviction was recorded. *It's about the equivalent of a speeding fine*. The Queensland Police confirmed all this publically.




So what are you saying here Schu?  If Schapelle's dad had been able to run away Queensland Police would be able to confirm he's an angel.  Schapelle's dad to quote you was in the "presence of a joint or something" so he's just another innocent party is he?  The marijuana in his pocket was for personal use or was he going to sell it?  Next thing you will be telling us he was just going to give it to a friend.  No conviction recorded!  Hardly anyone gets convicted for a first offence of this nature but it doesnt mean they're not guilty does it.  But your most ridiculous comment (*It's about the equivalent of a speeding fine* is trying to compare a criminal indictable offence of Possess Marijuana with the summary offence of a speeding matter.  You'll have to do a lot better than this Schu if you intend to practise law.



> 2. Her brother James was in trouble long after Schapelle's arrest. He broke into a place after someone had told him they might be people associated with the marijuana and he thought he might be able to get evidence to help get her released. Her brother Clinton is a bad sheep in the family. Many families have them - that doesn't mean they're traffickers. And Clinton has not been convicted of drug supplying offences.




Once upon a time........Up until Schapelle's arrest her brother James was a very good boy and then one day he decided to break into someones house,  not to steal their marijuana! but to try and find evidence that would help get Schapelle released.  I'm sure most people believe that Schu.  It almost sounds too clever a defence that a Corby could make up for themselves.



> 3. Her sister had a couple of joints or bongs over the years as well as a couple of pills. This was discussed and accepted in open court. So she is the same as over 50% of the population.




Her sister is obviously only half a druggie Schu but putting her in the 50% of the population category is really stretching things a bit far don't you think but then if 50% do it it must be alright.


----------



## mayk (4 January 2009)

I think Santa (ZackW) got his helpers during Christmas (Schu and Ado). Or are they just figments of my imagination...  

The reasons are getting ridiculous. On the one hand Schu is saying that the sample could not be tested, because no one will believe the results. But on the other hand thinks that her brother was trying to get evidence by breaking into another person's house, like that would be admissible to court and help her case. 

I think when many things don't add up it is time to tell the truth. Just like Mark Twain said "When in doubt, tell the Truth".


----------



## schu (4 January 2009)

ColB said:


> So what are you saying here Schu?  If Schapelle's dad had been able to run away Queensland Police would be able to confirm he's an angel.  Schapelle's dad to quote you was in the "presence of a joint or something" so he's just another innocent party is he?  The marijuana in his pocket was for personal use or was he going to sell it?  Next thing you will be telling us he was just going to give it to a friend.  No conviction recorded!  Hardly anyone gets convicted for a first offence of this nature but it doesnt mean they're not guilty does it.  But your most ridiculous comment (*It's about the equivalent of a speeding fine* is trying to compare a criminal indictable offence of Possess Marijuana with the summary offence of a speeding matter.  You'll have to do a lot better than this Schu if you intend to practise law.




Actually, the marijuana was not in his possession. It was at the party at which he was attending and he was the one left there when the police got in there. As far as I know he was not even partaking in it. He was, essentially, only guilty by association. Legally it is different to a speeding fine, but morally I don't think there is much distinction; indeed, I would say that it was less because the marijuana had nothing to do with him. How many people, non-smokers, have been to parties where marijuana is present? To somehow draw a link between this incident, decades ago, and Schapelle being caught with 4kgs in Bali is absolutely ludicrous, as it the suggestion that such an incident reflects on his character. That was the point I was making. 



ColB said:


> Once upon a time........Up until Schapelle's arrest her brother James was a very good boy and then one day he decided to break into someones house,  not to steal their marijuana! but to try and find evidence that would help get Schapelle released.  I'm sure most people believe that Schu.  It almost sounds too clever a defence that a Corby could make up for themselves.




Have you ever had your sister locked up in a foreign jail for a crime she didn't commit and had your family scrutinised and slandered across the media? How would you know what sort of psychological impact that has on someone? How desperate would you be to do something? The point here is that Schapelle's arrest can be seen to have a direct impact on his actions. Had she not been arrested, he would never have been in that position. His version of events was backed up by the person who gave him the information.



ColB said:


> Her sister is obviously only half a druggie Schu but putting her in the 50% of the population category is really stretching things a bit far don't you think but then if 50% do it it must be alright.




According to research, marijuana has been tried by 70% of the population and other, harder drugs, by 60%. I never said that this made it OK. My point was that having a few puffs and taking a couple of pills does not indicate any connection to dealing or supplying, much less trafficking. What percentage of the people who have done what Mercedes had done would fall into the more serious category? Or do you think that over 50% of the population are drug smugglers?


----------



## schu (4 January 2009)

mayk said:


> The reasons are getting ridiculous. On the one hand Schu is saying that the sample could not be tested, because no one will believe the results. But on the other hand thinks that her brother was trying to get evidence by breaking into another person's house, like that would be admissible to court and help her case.




They are two very separate issues. 

What James did was absolutely stupid and pointless. I have never said otherwise. Clearly whatever evidence he found would have been irrelevant and inadmissible. It is obvious he was not thinking straight. But there are thousands of people pushed to the brink every day who do stupid things without thinking.

That is entirely separate from the understanding by people who are thinking clearly that testing the drugs without an official sanction would be pointless.


----------



## ColB (4 January 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ColB
> 
> So what are you saying here Schu? If Schapelle's dad had been able to run away Queensland Police would be able to confirm he's an angel. Schapelle's dad to quote you was in the "presence of a joint or something" so he's just another innocent party is he? The marijuana in his pocket was for personal use or was he going to sell it? Next thing you will be telling us he was just going to give it to a friend. No conviction recorded! Hardly anyone gets convicted for a first offence of this nature but it doesnt mean they're not guilty does it. But your most ridiculous comment (It's about the equivalent of a speeding fine is trying to compare a criminal indictable offence of Possess Marijuana with the summary offence of a speeding matter. You'll have to do a lot better than this Schu if you intend to practise law.
> ...




Zack, I mean Schu, it is good you wish to pursue a career as a human rights lawyer and I sincerely mean that, however, your knowledge of criminal law is lacking and does you no service in this debate regarding matters pertaining to criminal law.

In this country possession of marijuana, means in his/her actual possession and/or exercising some control over it or having exclusive access to it or officially as follows.....



> Without restricting the meaning of the word possession, any substance shall be deemed for the purposes of this Act to be in the possession of a person so long as it is upon any land or premises occupied by him or is used, enjoyed or controlled by him in any place whatsoever, unless the person satisfies the court to the contrary.
> 
> http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/vic/consol_act/dpacsa1981422/s5.html




Fact One:  He was found guilty without conviction of *possession* of a drug of dependance.  So it was in his possession contrary to what you say.

Schu, you start off your story with what would be seen to be intimate knowledge of the circumstances of the arrest until it comes to issues like and I quote " *As far as I know he was not even partaking in it."* because you wouldn't want to acknowledge marijuana use by the father to prevent sullying this model family.  You spend the rest of your post trying to water down the issue of drug use comparing same with motor vehicle offences.

Lets stick to known facts and where possible provide a source that will corroborate your assertions.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

Zack/Scku, you know a lot about the Corby's, I suspect that you are very close to the Corby's, come on, how close are you to the  DRUG MULES FAMILY are you??

What is the next STUNT the Corbys are going to pull???

Now we have had the photo shoot, that was a dud.
How about the MULE gets pregnant, now that would be a good twist, you know, you could say she should have to go out of jail to have the baby, then you could say she should stay at home to look after it.
I just hope the MULE won't use any of the Bali nine as the farther, god what hope would the kid have then.:


----------



## schu (4 January 2009)

ColB said:


> Zack, I mean Schu, it is good you wish to pursue a career as a human rights lawyer and I sincerely mean that, however, your knowledge of criminal law is lacking and does you no service in this debate regarding matters pertaining to criminal law.
> 
> In this country possession of marijuana, means in his/her actual possession and/or exercising some control over it or having exclusive access to it or officially as follows.....
> 
> ...




I am well aware of and understand the law of possession of drugs. That law is why he was convicted, with no conviction recorded. But the point that was being made by pilots, which I was refuting, was that Schapelle's father's actions in this matter were indicative of a history of drugs that was evidence in suggesting the Corbys are involved in supply and/or smuggling. And, on the basis of what actually happened, the whole thing is insignificant. That was the point I was making.

And my comparison is perfectly valid from a philosophical perspective. There are many experts who don't think that marijuana use is any more serious than going a couple of kilometres over the speed limit. And the point I was getting at was that Schapelle's father being at a party with marijuana present was in no more related to Schapelle's current circumstances and no more relevant than if someone had a speeding fine. 

I was not making the analogy from a legal perspective, but from the position of common sense. Just because I know how the law works - and I do - does not mean I cannot discuss something without reference to it or from the perspective of common sense.

As for me saying, "as far as I know, he did not partake", that is because that is what has been said by him in the past. But I wasn't there, so I can't make a firm judgement. So I wasn't going to say conclusively that he did not partake and have someone come out and say, "What, were you there?", which is precisely what would have happened.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

Schu, I seem to remember that dads best work mate got busted for growing dope, he then sold up and moved miles away, then when the DRUG MULES farther retired he moved and bought a farm next door to the grower, come on, that tells you something is wrong.
Your best mate is busted for growing dope, you retire and still want to live next door to him. I rest my case.


----------



## ZackW (4 January 2009)

Do you know why I post this, repeatedly?



ZackW said:


> An so back to this:
> 
> because it explains why so many people in Australia run around in circles repeating endless smears and lies. It has given confidence to seriously twisted people to post their hatred on forums like this one.
> 
> ...





Because every time I come here it is appropriate to posts of the twisted and sick, which have appeared since my last visit.

Look at the contributions by those I quote above since the last time I posted. Read them. You can SEE the same vile motives: to hurt someone suffering misery.

It isn't just the callous and foul terminology, it is the content. Some of the answers Schu provides have been provided to the SAME posters previously! Yet the same smears are re-produced again. WHY? Work it out.

Then there are constant attempts to somehow present anyone stating the truth as connected with the Corbys, or drugs, whatever. Anything really to try to justify their foul motives and paper thin intellect.


The REAL issues? The human rights abuses? The future implications of this for Australians? The obscene political sentence? The media campaign? Hardly surprisingly they avoid these like the plague: look at the topics they choose to discuss! The smears which they have been fed by the media and long since de-bunked. 


The real issues are massive. They are an affront to civilization. Yet their response is simply unsubstantiated smear and lie fed by some trashy media rag. The media orchestrators will actually be LAUGHING at them, not that they will ever realize that. They mention the Corby family, but I just wonder what their OWN families would think of them if they knew what they were posting. 

They are on a sick and perverted ride of self satisfaction derived from third party misery, and they aren't going to allow truth, reality or serious issues to de-rail it.


----------



## slim pickins (4 January 2009)

zack, 

most of us who do not have a crush on corby believe she is guilty by the overhwleming evidence against her and by common sense. by the real world and how it works. we dont belive we are sick or twisted. just normal raitonal individuals.

but yes.. i am pretty happy when life destroying criminals get what they deserve. compare her pain to the pain of a father whose daughter prostituted herself to pay for her addiction before she deied form an overdose. 

and most of australia agrees with us. the aussies are pretty good at spotting frauds. i notice that when i am overseas.... the europeans often get conned while the aussies spot a scam from a mile off. 

how do you feel about the bali nine just out of curiosity?


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

Zacko, You keep posting your lame duck video of seven facts. Zacko, the first fact is correct. the next six facts are WRONG, zacko all of my family agree with me about the drug mule, in fact Zacko, we don't know anyone who thinks she is Innocent. Yes Zacko, what about the Bali nine, what about the father who dobbed in his son to find he still gets to serve time, what do you think about that>>


----------



## Julia (4 January 2009)

schu said:


> Have you ever had your sister locked up in a foreign jail for a crime she didn't commit and had your family scrutinised and slandered across the media? How would you know what sort of psychological impact that has on someone? How desperate would you be to do something? The point here is that Schapelle's arrest can be seen to have a direct impact on his actions.



How do you know this?  Seems like pure assumption on your part.  How do you know he wasn't just another maladjusted teenage criminal, the break and enter having nothing whatsoever to do with his sister's incarceration.
Your reasoning here is without any basis in fact as far as we know.
Looking for some evidence to exonerate his sister sounds ridiculous imo, though he (and his advisers) might have thought it would tug at a few heartstrings.






> According to research, marijuana has been tried by 70% of the population and other, harder drugs, by 60%.



What research?  Please post a link to this.   
Maybe the percentage for the marijuana might be about right, but I would absolutely dispute that 60% have tried hard drugs.
You can't post statements like this without backing up your facts.


----------



## schu (4 January 2009)

Julia said:


> How do you know this?  Seems like pure assumption on your part.  How do you know he wasn't just another maladjusted teenage criminal, the break and enter having nothing whatsoever to do with his sister's incarceration.
> Your reasoning here is without any basis in fact as far as we know.
> Looking for some evidence to exonerate his sister sounds ridiculous imo, though he (and his advisers) might have thought it would tug at a few heartstrings.




Well, James claimed that it was to do with her incarceration and the person who told him that the house in question might have evidence supported this. So I'm only going on the basis of that. It is certainly possibly that he was a teenager acting out. But what I was refuting was the idea that it was in any way indicative of the family having associations with marijuana. There are multiple explanations, such as being psychologically affected, that have nothing to do with drug supplying. I posted in direct response to the suggestion that it was indicative of this with an alternative.



Julia said:


> What research?  Please post a link to this.
> Maybe the percentage for the marijuana might be about right, but I would absolutely dispute that 60% have tried hard drugs.
> You can't post statements like this without backing up your facts.




The information was in the book _Shattered: A history of Ice in Australia_, published in 2008. I too was shocked when I read the statistics. I can't post a link to a book, but I have emailed the organisation referred to as having that data and asked them for a link, which I will post when they send to me.


----------



## schu (5 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, I seem to remember that dads best work mate got busted for growing dope, he then sold up and moved miles away, then when the DRUG MULES farther retired he moved and bought a farm next door to the grower, come on, that tells you something is wrong.
> Your best mate is busted for growing dope, you retire and still want to live next door to him. I rest my case.




That's not accurate.

The man you are referring to is Tony Lewis, who was Mick Corby's neighbour. They were not best mates in any sense of the word and had little to do with each other in a personal sense. Tony Lewis was well-known to police as a marijuana grower and it was firmly stated by Queensland Police that Mick Corby had no association with him in that manner. According to Tony, Mick didn't even know that he grew marijuana. Further according to Tony, the marijuana found in Schapelle's bag, which he saw on television, looked nothing like the marijuana he grew.


----------



## schu (5 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> most of us who do not have a crush on corby believe she is guilty by the overhwleming evidence against her and by common sense. by the real world and how it works. we dont belive we are sick or twisted. just normal raitonal individuals.
> 
> but yes.. i am pretty happy when life destroying criminals get what they deserve. compare her pain to the pain of a father whose daughter prostituted herself to pay for her addiction before she deied form an overdose.
> 
> and most of australia agrees with us. the aussies are pretty good at spotting frauds. i notice that when i am overseas.... the europeans often get conned while the aussies spot a scam from a mile off.




What overwhelming evidence? The point is that there isn't much evidence at all.

As for most of Australia agreeing and being able to spot a fraud, it's interesting you bring that up. For a very long time, the vast majority of Australia believed she was innocent. It was not until the media started running a smear campaign and misrepresenting things that the perspective changed. Australia DID make their judgement on what they saw: and what they saw was an innocent woman in a terrible situation. When Australians judged Schapelle on her demeanor and body language, they saw innocence.


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

Schu, you must be on drugs when you say some one can look at a TV, and tell that drug is not the same as mine. After reading your post some people would think that Tony could have had some thing to do with it. Why would any one ask him about the drugs the Corby mule was caught with???. And Schu,, dad was good friends with tony, why would you move so for and buy the farm next door if would was not mates. Schu/Zacko, the hole you are digging is so deep be careful the sides don't fall in.


----------



## schu (5 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Schu, you must be on drugs when you say some one can look at a TV, and tell that drug is not the same as mine. After reading your post some people would think that Tony could have had some thing to do with it. Why would any one ask him about the drugs the Corby mule was caught with???. And Schu,, dad was good friends with tony, why would you move so for and buy the farm next door if would was not mates. Schu/Zacko, the hole you are digging is so deep be careful the sides don't fall in.




The police never asked Tony about the drugs Schapelle was caught with. They only commented on Mick Corby's lack of association when asked by journalists. Tony was interviewed as part of a documentary on the situation called Ganja Queen/The Hidden Truth. The crew spent 3 years putting it together and interviewed pretty much everyone who had ever been in any way connected to the case.

Tony gave an explanation of why the drugs on TV that were found in Schapelle's bag weren't like his. It was to do with the colouring and size of the buds. Now, not being an expert marijuana grower, I don't know how to do that, but like everything, I guess if you are experienced, you can probably be quite discerning. Tony had been growing marijuana for decades.

As for the two of them living next to each other twice, it had to do with relocation due to the mining company they both worked for.


----------



## ZackW (5 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> most of us who do not have a crush on corby believe she is guilty by the overhwleming evidence against her and by common sense.




There is no overwhelming evidence. There isn't a semblance of a tenable case against her. That is the whole point. This is what Schu, and others with the capacity to think for themselves, are well aware of. It is why it will not be allowed to lie.

There is a show trial, in which her human rights were systematically abused. There is a political/racist sentence. There is a media campaign to opinion manage the public (fooling the less intellectually inclined to believe that smear is somehow 'evidence').

There is also terrible suffering and misery. And there is a set of people demonstrably deriving satisfaction and pleasure from this. 



slim pickins said:


> we dont belive we are sick or twisted. just normal raitonal individuals.




Of course you are . This is how you normal rational individuals post, repeatedly, day after day:

_Originally Posted by knocker:
How sad she is locked in a cage lol maybe she is vying for an acting career. Or maybe she had a rough night with the wardens._

_Originally Posted by pilots 
You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO._

_Originally Posted by Calliope 
Hopefully Corby won't be able to corrupt the gene pool while she is incarcerated. So that's a plus._​

To sustain that sickness you spin around and around with same smears and lies, ignoring the abuses which are documented and which are presented to you. It always comes back to some neighbor or relative or someone who once smoked a bit of dope. Pathetic.

*This low-grade low-IQ tabloid rag gossip is a million miles from 'evidence' and is irrelevant to the REAL issues of human rights abuse, political/racist sentencing, and corrupt manipulation of public opinion.*

If you are not bright enough, or are too twisted, to see this, that is your problem. It doesn't alter the facts. Does your mother and family know about your online campaign to hurt this suffering woman by the way?


Incidentally, the pertinent section on the media video starts at 2:01:

That part explains the smears you continually post. It explains where you got them from, and how they were inserted into your feeble mind as though they were somehow 'evidence'.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

about half the pot smokers on the coast have bought their green off her family over the years.

hahaha @ the video above. the price of pot in bali is low because the quality is low. good quality pot sells for more then the price of gold over there.


----------



## ZackW (5 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> about half the pot smokers on the coast have bought their green off her family over the years.




Yep: that pretty much defines an unsubstantiated smear and a lie. Proud of yourself for that one?


----------



## knocker (5 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> There is no overwhelming evidence. There isn't a semblance of a tenable case against her. That is the whole point. This is what Schu, and others with the capacity to think for themselves, are well aware of. It is why it will not be allowed to lie.
> 
> There is a show trial, in which her human rights were systematically abused. There is a political/racist sentence. There is a media campaign to opinion manage the public (fooling the less intellectually inclined to believe that smear is somehow 'evidence').
> 
> ...





Zacko dude you got a bad case of verbal diahorea today


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

> Yep: that pretty much defines an unsubstantiated smear and a lie. Proud of yourself for that one?




its only unsubstantiated because im hardly going to say i have on a public forum.


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

Zack/Schu, no comment about the FACT that your video has only one correct fact in it, the first one,  she was apprehended with 4kg of grass.

Must be hard doing this all day,,


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

I love the bit in the video that said SMEAR HER FAMILY, well ZACKO, we sure don't have to do that do we, they are doing a EXCELLENT job all by them self.


----------



## Calliope (5 January 2009)

Schu

You seem to have plenty of smart answers. One thing that bothers me is that while you claim to be a member of Amnesty, who claim to represent the interests of thousands of political prisoners jailed in hell holes and often tortured, you can spend so much time on a tawdry case like Corby's.

Corby's prison, where the Corby money can buy privileges and comforts denied to other prisoners, is a holiday home compared to the hell holes in Africa for example.

Most prisoners imprisoned in totalitarian countries are there only because they resisted the current regime. Whether or not you agree with Corby's conviction, she was certainly engaged in a criminal activity, and she was well aware of the consequences of that activity ,which could have been capital punishment.


----------



## FPSS (5 January 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just joined the forum. I have been working in the prisoner advocacy field for the last 7 years, since my own unlawful detainment in Laos. I'm happy to discuss issues on the Corby case if you would like, having also been involved in this particular case personally.

Cheers,
Kay Danes

International Humanitarian  
www.foreignprisoners.com
www.kaydanes.com


----------



## Calliope (5 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Originally Posted by Calliope
> "Hopefully Corby won't be able to corrupt the gene pool while she is incarcerated. So that's a plus."
> 
> To sustain that sickness you spin around and around with same smears and lies, ignoring the abuses which are documented and which are presented to you. It always comes back to some neighbor or relative or someone who once smoked a bit of dope. Pathetic.




Sorry you didn't like it Zach. I was rather proud of that little bon mot, which I made in response to a smart alec slur on Corby deniers in a similar vein, made by a Corby apologist...a former "high ranking" Melbourne ex traffic cop.


----------



## Agentm (5 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just joined the forum. I have been working in the prisoner advocacy field for the last 7 years, since my own unlawful detainment in Laos. I'm happy to discuss issues on the Corby case if you would like, having also been involved in this particular case personally.
> 
> ...




hello kay

i would be interested in your opinion myself,

in terms of the corby matter. how do you view the legal processes available to her thus far, and do you think she had allowed herself every opportunity given to her thus far or perhaps missed out on some good representation?

have you been able to form any view on the guilt or innocence of shapelle on the evidence thus far presented?


----------



## FPSS (5 January 2009)

hello agentm

At the onset of her case, I believe she did not receive the best legal advice according to her situation. 

The facts of the matter regardless of innocence or guilt, is that she was detained with a large quantity of marijuana in her possession. She couldn't prove that it did not belong to her. The prosecutor couldn't prove that it did but anyone who has ever had any dealings with the Indonesian justice system knows that regardless of, burden of proof, [the Indonesian Criminal Procedure Code (KUHAP) clearly states that the burden of proof rests with the prosecution,] it's just that with accuseds who have limited political and monetary bargaining power, this provision isn't applied in practice in Indonesia.

So Schapelle was destined to be found guilty unless she could prove otherwise that the drugs did not belong to her.

Had she had good legal negotiators/advisors, then perhaps the length of the sentence would not have been so severe. 

I think the question should be more about whether or not she had access to proper and appropriate legal counsel in order to be properly represented? I don't think she did and this is something that concerns me, as millions of Australians travel overseas each year and at least 750 find themselves requiring consular support/assistance. 

Everyone should be entitled to proper representation and not what we've seen with the Corby case.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 January 2009)

I find that odd, because she appeared to have some pretty wealthy backing.


----------



## robert toms (5 January 2009)

Innocence or guilt aside....Whenever I go on a short trip to Asia I only carry hand luggage..or that which I can put in the overhead lockers.
In warm climates like Bali no need to carry more .It would be rather inconvenient to put a boogie board into cargo luggage and collect it on the other end.
How much is it to purchase a boogie board in Bali...under $10?
Best to buy one over there if you are dead keen to dodge the dog turds to get to surf.Then give it away when leaving.
Not being a surfer or similar myself,is a boogie board a specialised item of sporting equipment?
At best this girl is paying for being a touch naive.


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

Every beach in Bali has B Boards for hire, her sister worked in a surf shop that hired out B Boards, so why take one over to Bali??


----------



## IFocus (5 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> hello agentm
> 
> At the onset of her case, I believe she did not receive the best legal advice according to her situation.
> 
> ...




Hi Kay

What would have been the go for legal advice / negotiation?


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

i would have thought the name 'hotman' as a lawyer choice would have been a giveaway.


----------



## ewann (5 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> about half the pot smokers on the coast have bought their green off her family over the years...



I find it hard to believe that  ½ of the pot smokers on the coast get their supply from the Corby family, yet the police have nothing on them.  Don’t you think that if this many people relied on them as their supplier that someone would have been more than happy to blow the whistle on the supposed operation, ending the debate once and for all?  The Corby family doesn’t have anything to do with selling marijuana.  This is just another unsubstantiated rumor that is run as part of a smear campaign, in which you only continue the viscous cycle of lies.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

welcome to the board. i think youll find the police did know them.

what do you think gold will be doing this year?


----------



## Calliope (5 January 2009)

ewann said:


> I find it hard to believe that  ½ of the pot smokers on the coast get their supply from the Corby family




That's because he did not say it. He said;



> have *bought* their green off her family *over the years*




If you want any credibility you might at least try to get your facts right on your first post


----------



## FPSS (5 January 2009)

In answer to your question "What would have been the go for legal advice / negotiation?"

any lawyer with experience in these matters would have looked at the evidence and seen that there was no way they could prove Schapelle's innocence. There was no overwhelming evidence to submit and there were no witnesses or affidavidts or other evidence supporting her innocence. There was only people saying 'I believe she is innocent' and Schapelle herself proclaiming innocence.

Unfortunately, this doesn't make for a strong legal case .. so given that there wasn't any tangible evidence in her favour, her lawyers should have kept it out of the media, kept it low profile as possible; and called for the judges to take into consideration her previously unblemished character, no known offences, and done things respectfully and diplomatically. Not turn it into a three ringed circus. Bearing in mind that even when you have overwhelming evidence to support your innocence and a government fully backing you, it still offers no guarantees. 

In Schapelle's case, the outcome would not have been as dramatic if everyone involved had not made it so dramatic.

The sad thing is that now it's too late to turn the clock back and do it the way it should have been done. Now Schapelle has to face the reality of a 20 year sentence when others who have been detained with greater quantities than her, have been sentenced far less.

Lessons to be learnt here folks. Certainly the issue of foreign internment is a complex one and seldom has much to do about innocence and guilt.


----------



## Agentm (5 January 2009)

i agree entirely kay..

great to see your contributions and lessons learned for corby imho..


----------



## IFocus (5 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> In answer to your question "What would have been the go for legal advice / negotiation?"
> 
> any lawyer with experience in these matters would have looked at the evidence and seen that there was no way they could prove Schapelle's innocence. There was no overwhelming evidence to submit and there were no witnesses or affidavidts or other evidence supporting her innocence. There was only people saying 'I believe she is innocent' and Schapelle herself proclaiming innocence.
> 
> ...





Thanks Kay sounds like a bit more realistic approach

Out of interest do you think any of the Australian agency's or embassy people would give any advice along these lines or do they just play a straight bat?


----------



## ZackW (5 January 2009)

robert toms said:


> At best this girl is paying for being a touch naive.




Oh, that's ok then. Let's just leave her there for being a 'touch naive'. 




chops_a_must said:


> I find that odd, because she appeared to have some pretty wealthy backing.




Unbelievable. Can't you read between lines? Don't you understand how many people have made a great deal of money out of her misery? How much money there was to be made by be being associated with her whilst she was all over the news? Just another bunch of people using her for personal gain. Not too dis-similar to those sickies on here who post lies and smears about her for self satisfaction.


----------



## robert toms (5 January 2009)

Yes at best she is a touch naive...but at worse she is a criminal,who by our standards got a harsh sentence.
The court found  that she was a criminal !


----------



## Agentm (5 January 2009)

zackw

cant you allow any other opinion? surely your rational enough to observe? 


"Unbelievable. Can't you read between lines? Don't you understand how many people have made a great deal of money out of her misery? How much money there was to be made by be being associated with her whilst she was all over the news? Just another bunch of people using her for personal gain. Not too dis-similar to those sickies on here who post lies and smears about her for self satisfaction."

re money making..  its obscene imho that the family allows it, supports it and plays into it..


this is the worst case i have seen, i agree entirely with you zack that the entire family offers no support and they are making a joke of the whole affair with their behaviors in the media..


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

go photoshop. its amazing what they can do with it these days.


----------



## Calliope (5 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Unbelievable. Can't you read between lines? Don't you understand how many people have made a great deal of money out of her misery? How much money there was to be made by be being associated with her whilst she was all over the news? Just another bunch of people using her for personal gain. Not too dis-similar to those sickies on here who post lies and smears about her for self satisfaction.




 Yes.  Especially sister Mercedes.  Although I suppose she has to lay out a lot to get extra comforts and privileges for her sister in jail.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> The sad thing is that now it's too late to turn the clock back and do it the way it should have been done. *Now Schapelle has to face the reality of a 20 year sentence when others who have been detained with greater quantities than her, have been sentenced far less.*




Three words, "deal with it".

It happens with every crime, in every country, in almost every case.


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Oh, that's ok then. Let's just leave her there for being a 'touch naive'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 How much has the sister made out of her Zacko


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

if she looked like renee lawence noone would care.


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

Zacko, the sick people that keep posting lies about her are bad yes I agree with you, what about the video one we see every day about the seven facts, that six of the facts are WRONG, boy that hole is getting deeper zack, better start to prop up the sides soon.
 What a disappointment FPSS turned out to be, just when you thought they would solve all your troubles.


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

FPSS. you have a PM.


----------



## FPSS (5 January 2009)

In answer to your question "Out of interest do you think any of the Australian agency's or embassy people would give any advice along these lines or do they just play a straight bat?"

The Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade [DFAT] provide assistance to Australians along the basis of their Standard Consular Charter. They tend not to get involved in legal matters because they are 'invited guests' of countries and most of the work they do is in relation to bilateral and trade agreements. Consular Services are kept quite busy with Australians having visas problems, travel problems etc... but the actual criminal cases that require consular support aren't all that high in comparrison to the more broader services; and the services provided in consular support are strictly given to ensure the prisoner has access to other services. DFAT are not able to recommend those services for a range of reasons but ultimately comes down to liability. This in my view needs further investigation because there are plenty of credible and effective lawyers who have experience in international judicial process, cultural awareness...etc... and many do work pro bono..... or through government funding [if the prisoner isn't rich] and know how things ought to be done, as opposed to just money grabbing. It would not be too difficult to have this list made up, and distributed so people know what they are getting. 

My advice to families is that you may have a great family lawyer who can do your personal legal issues but don't think that he is the best man/woman for the job when it comes to foreign judiciaries. It's a whole new ball game. 

Engaging the right legal support can mean the difference between a four year sentence and a 20 year sentence as we've seen in the Corby case. Unfortunately, many families get caught out because they don't have the $$$$ it takes to secure good lawyers. 

Contrary to what has been said in this forum, the Corby's weren't cashed up and hence why they ended up with poor representation. 

Proper legal representation should be affordable and available to everyone but sadly it isn't. 

I'm glad to say now however, that DFAT usually inform either the prisoner or their family that FPSS is able to connect families with good representations and hence many of our cases go alot smoother. 

I don't dispute that if people break the law they should be punished, but the punishment ought to be fair and transparent.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> Contrary to what has been said in this forum, the Corby's weren't cashed up and hence why they ended up with *poor representation.
> *
> Proper legal representation should be affordable and available to everyone but sadly it isn't.




CUT THE CRAP FPSS!!

If I wanted Tom Percy on my counsel, I would need some enormous bucks. They may not have paid for him, but to say they had poor representation with him there is complete bull****.


----------



## varekai (5 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> about half the pot smokers on the coast have bought their green off her family over the years.
> 
> hahaha @ the video above. the price of pot in bali is low because the quality is low. good quality pot sells for more then the price of gold over there.




Well then Stormin, you seem to me to be making a statement that it was a common fact that *half* the pot smokers in Queensland bought their MJ from the Corby's at some stage!? 
That's good mate!!...now go and round up ten of these customers [shouldn't be hard to achieve].. and then go to the Queensland police and have them sign a "Stat Dec" *that this is/was actually true*...and then the matter can be put to rest for good and we can all go do something else!! How about it Norm?
BTW, hydro marijuana is grown in a controlled environment and it doesn't make any difference whether it's grown in Australia, Germany or Botswana...it's going to be the same if the growing procedure is the same! So, are you saying that the Indonesians are too dumb to grow their own?? Especially since it is a well known fact that Indonesia is a recognised drug exporting nation...and know more about drug manufacture / cultivation than most others on the planet!


----------



## nulla nulla (5 January 2009)

Thats a little bit like saying "All t1ts are the same, once you've seen one set, you've seen the lot". The reality is they are all different although they are basically similar. 
Dope is the same. The seeds are the key and different quality dope produces different quality seed. The growing proceedure, hydroponic or otherwise, only determines the conditions and manner in which the plants are cultivated and does little to determine the quality (for lack of a better word to descibe a narcotic). The botanist of the world could probably explain it better, but it probably comes back to the genetic make up of the dope, in the seeds.

Whether dope is grown hydroponically in Bali or otherwise, is not the issue in this case. Travellers to Bali see plenty of warnings of the perils of bringing drugs into the country. If you ignore the warnings, are caught, tried and convicted, you must expect to suffer the consequences of your actions. Making a "crying" circus for the media does little to invoke sympathy in the judical system of the sovereign country involved.


----------



## FPSS (5 January 2009)

See this is where ignorance comes into play....and why there are so many misconceptions with the Corby case. At no time was Tom Percy legally engaged to represent Schapelle Corby.

Her legal representatives were:

Lily Sri Rahaya Lubis and Erwin Siregar [Indonesia]
Robin Tampoe [Australia] - no longer practicing law. 

Advisor: Vasu Rasiah, a Sri Lankan who had no legal training. 

After the case failed Hotman Hutapea was engaged briefly. He did not present critical evidence in the case. He was merely there to conclude the case so that the Australian - Indonesian relationship could resume. 

I'm not arguing guilt / innocence of Schapelle Corby... so there's really no need for people to become so inflamed or outraged. But there is a great deal about this case that people weren't aware of because of all the distractions surrounding the case; ie: family in the news, best friends selling stories..... etc.... 

among these are assumptions you have made that Tom Percy represented Schapelle when he did not!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2009)

Perhaps we should have a poll, "was Lindy Chamberlain guilty".

A year or two after the event, - given the one-sided press - I'm guessing you'd have had 66% (at least) saying guilty.  

First lesson, I'm guessin, is not to believe what you read in the press, especially the commercial press. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azaria_Chamberlain_disappearance


----------



## varekai (5 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Thats a little bit like saying "All t1ts are the same, once you've seen one set, you've seen the lot". The reality is they are all different although they are basically similar.
> Dope is the same. The seeds are the key and different quality dope produces different quality seed. The growing proceedure, hydroponic or otherwise, only determines the conditions and manner in which the plants are cultivated and does little to determine the quality (for lack of a better word to descibe a narcotic). The botanist of the world could probably explain it better, but it probably comes back to the genetic make up of the dope, in the seeds.
> 
> Whether dope is grown hydroponically in Bali or otherwise, is not the issue in this case. Travellers to Bali see plenty of warnings of the perils of bringing drugs into the country. If you ignore the warnings, are caught, tried and convicted, you must expect to suffer the consequences of your actions. Making a "crying" circus for the media does little to invoke sympathy in the judical system of the sovereign country involved.




No one takes marijuana to Bali, anymore than they would take cocaine to Columbia or heroin to Afghanistan! 
No so called "Australian Aussie Gold" has ever been detected in Bali...*ever! *
Indonesian law requires at least two pieces of concrete evidence before a conviction can be sought. They had the mj itself as the first piece...so where did the second piece come from?? 
But first, who do you believe?? Do you believe those that were begging for an investigation into how the drugs could have got into Schapelle's bag...and demanding fingerprinting of the bag containing the drugs...and demanding forensic and dna testing for origin...and demanding luggage weights to compare with check in weight...and for cctv tapes to back up their story???
*OR*, do you believe those that did everything in their power and bent over backwards to avoid the lot?? Which one is it?.. You've got two choices, it's not hard, pick ONE!
So where did the second piece of evidence come from that the Bali police required for a possible conviction?? Well, guess what!.. It came FIVE MONTHS LATER, when the customs officer was sworn in as an officer of the court, and in doing so, it was then deemed that his testomony will be accepted as the truth! 
Yet that second piece of evidence was right under their nose on day one! Why would they ignore the best evidence they had.. and then scrounge around for five months before they got it when they could have nailed Schapelle right on the spot on 8th Oct, 2004? 
It would have been impossible for Schapelle to continue pleading innocent...wouldn't it?!
So have you worked it out yet?...That the drugs were never in Australia in the first place, but that they were planted in Bali, hence the relluctance by the Bali cops to carry out any tests or investigation! 
You don't need to be a Rhodes Schollar to see who put the drugs in Schapelle's bag, just common sense shows that!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2009)

varekai said:


> No one takes marijuana to Bali, anymore than they would take cocaine to Columbia or heroin to Afghanistan!
> No so called "Australian Aussie Gold" has ever been detected in Bali...*ever! *
> Indonesian law requires at least two pieces of concrete evidence before a conviction can be sought. They had the mj itself as the first piece...so where did the second piece come from??
> But first, who do you believe?? Do you believe those that were begging for an investigation into how the drugs could have got into Schapelle's bag...and demanding fingerprinting of the bag containing the drugs...and demanding forensic and dna testing for origin...and demanding luggage weights to compare with check in weight...and for cctv tapes to back up their story???
> ...




But vaerkai, mate, why on earth would they want to do that?

She sounds guilty to me mate on everything I've read on this thread. 

Drug runners rarely get caught .

I watch Border Security and have become an expert on watching people in the background sneaking past our border with all kind of contraband. 

They usually have some poor Chinese granny on camera crying her eyes out with five suitcases of live chooks, and in the background you can see the druggies getting through.

Watch it in the new series mate.

gg


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

Varekei, tell me this when you get offered grass in Bali, why do they call in Aussie gold.??
AS for the drugs, it was her bag, she said it was her bag, now she has 16 years to think as to why she did it. Varekei, why have you changed your nick??


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

varekai said:


> No one takes marijuana to Bali, anymore than they would take cocaine to Columbia or heroin to Afghanistan!
> No so called "Australian Aussie Gold" has ever been detected in Bali...*ever! *
> Indonesian law requires at least two pieces of concrete evidence before a conviction can be sought. They had the mj itself as the first piece...so where did the second piece come from??
> But first, who do you believe?? Do you believe those that were begging for an investigation into how the drugs could have got into Schapelle's bag...and demanding fingerprinting of the bag containing the drugs...and demanding forensic and dna testing for origin...and demanding luggage weights to compare with check in weight...and for cctv tapes to back up their story???
> ...




OK lets say the drugs was from Bali, what was the point, did they want some good looking bird to keep the jailers happy


----------



## slim pickins (5 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> They usually have some poor Chinese granny on camera crying her eyes out with five suitcases of live chooks, and in the background you can see the druggies getting through.
> 
> Watch it in the new series mate.
> 
> gg




excellent observation........live chooks

the drug smugglers are magicians. the'll bring it in under your nose. they'll use yachts, jet skis, drop it by aircraft, strap it to their body.

only a tip off can stop them. like in this case.... didnt her dad go to bali just weeks before? did he offer any explanation as to why he went? he never mentioned it during the trial. in the end they all lied, so they have no credibility.

as for corby's supplying the coast with drugs. who knows. probably.... the reason the cops didnt do anyhting about it is becasue the cops by and large dont interfere witht he drugs trade. if they did, you soon wouldn't be able to buy drugs in schools and prisons. 

and if 10 people went to the cops with information about a drug smuggler and signed affidavits. the cops would have a good laugh about it. if you kept insisting they would charge you with interfering with police business. and if you kept doing it then and made it public... you'd be shot by someone. 

dont take my word for it... try it! 

FPSS,

you said you were locked up in laos. how long what for.... and how come you eventually walked? did you do the crime?


----------



## Patsy (5 January 2009)

Aussie Gold was a term coined by journalist - Neil McMahon.  Undoubtably to  assist him in selling his articles in the saturated market at that time.   There is no evidence whatsoever that Australian MJ is exported to Indonesia.   Aussie Gold is nothing other than a catchy phrase with no bearing whatsoever on fact.

The 20 year sentence is in no way a representation of justice. 

Shapelle represents absolutely no threat to any society in any way.  

The mainstream media in Australia is too weak, too frightened, too compliant or too stupid to bother reporting the facts or simply does not have the competency to do so.

The Australian press cannot be trusted to deliver any serious message of human right violations of its own people without reducing the violations as tacky tabloid "entertainment" to its audiences.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2009)

Um ............. this lil duck thinks that these latest "supporters" all type and express there points in a very similar manner actually 


coincidence?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Um ............. this lil duck thinks that these latest "supporters" all type and express there points in a very similar manner actually
> 
> 
> coincidence?




Agree, nun,  if they wore lippie, you'd think they were going in for the Olympics in the Synchronised Swimming.

gg


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

its mercedes in various photoshopped poses isnt it?


----------



## ColB (5 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *Nunthewiser:*
> 
> "Um ............. this lil duck thinks that these latest "supporters" all type and express there points in a very similar manner actually."
> 
> coincidence?




Spot on Nunsa!  The only significance of a 'candle' to these new 'posters' is something they can light their joint with


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

pass it to the left...come on.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> pass it to the left...come on.




any of youse guys wanna carry my boogie board ?


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

Yes, they are all new posters, strange that, don't tell me we have to put up with this for the next sixteen years


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2009)

ColB said:


> Spot on Nunsa!  The only significance of a 'candle' to these new 'posters' is something they can light their joint with






Stormin_Norman said:


> pass it to the left...come on.






nunthewiser said:


> any of youse guys wanna carry my boogie board ?




I'll get the lippie, and you guys work out the moves.

gg


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

you sure these guys will take bribes?

look, its worked every other time, its a breeze as long as u give them some oil.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'll get the lippie, and you guys work out the moves.
> 
> gg




sorry that should have been youze guys get the lippie, swim, turn, smile, toe, breathe, boogie.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2009)

They've had too much, someone call the paramedics.

We can't have the Synchronised Boogieboard Team all do a lie down at the next Olympics.

gg


----------



## chops_a_must (5 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> See this is where ignorance comes into play....and why there are so many misconceptions with the Corby case. At no time was Tom Percy legally engaged to represent Schapelle Corby.
> 
> Her legal representatives were:
> 
> ...




Come on now, no need to engage in blatant lying.

Of course he did not represent her in court. But he and Mark Trowel were in her legal defense team in her appeal.

If the family were too stupid, which I expect is a big part of the problem, to act on recommendations or what have you, then that is another problem. But as you and I know, a big part of ones legal apparatus are arranged by family. If they are non-existent, or inherently stupid, then you do get trouble like this.

I think most of the regulars here are tired of this. We have made our minds up. We do not really care for Ms Corby over other more pressing human rights cases. And I personally would like this thread locked. It serves no purpose other than to drag complete strangers onto this site, who are doing nothing other than demonstrating obsessive love and unhealthy slagging of long time members of this site.

I am all for talking about other more pressing human rights issues. But this is all over. GET THE **** OVER IT!!!


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

just lay down with a packet of chips and a monty python movie. youll be ok.


----------



## varekai (5 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Varekei, tell me this when you get offered grass in Bali, why do they call in Aussie gold.??
> AS for the drugs, it was her bag, she said it was her bag, now she has 16 years to think as to why she did it. Varekei, why have you changed your nick??




Hey "pilots", hand over the controls to the co- pilot..and put the radar on pal, because you're headed for a crash landing!!
So the stolen motorbike that's found in your driveway...you stole it, didn't you??.. No one else could have possibly put it there?? 
And I'll change what I like , when I like... Stiff ****! 
This is my first time on this site anyway, and I wouldn't be here today if the media circus hadn't been involved in the first place with this fiasco...and you don't need to be a third rate "$$$ in the eyes" mobile phone salesman to know it! 
And if ever you are called up for jury duty at some time, decline the offer please...because it's obvious that you can't think fairly and reason rationally!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Hey "pilots", hand over the controls to the co- pilot..and put the radar on pal, because you're headed for a crash landing!!
> So the stolen motorbike that's found in your driveway...you stole it, didn't you??.. No one else could have possibly put it there??
> And I'll change what I like , when I like... Stiff ****!
> This is my first time on this site anyway, and I wouldn't be here today if the media circus hadn't been involved in the first place with this fiasco...and you don't need to be a third rate "$$$ in the eyes" mobile phone salesman to know it!
> And if ever you are called up for jury duty at some time, decline the offer please...because it's obvious that you can't think fairly and reason rationally!





One of them is alive. Check the rest.

gg


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 January 2009)

theyre worth the comedy alone.

lets talk about home invasions over drug debts? im sure corby, home invasion will return something on google.


----------



## ColB (5 January 2009)

*Straight From Varekai's Circus Website*

The last five years with Varekai

Having been on the road for just about five years now, *Varekai and the Corby cast and crew* have changed in more ways than one! It may be difficult for many to recall where they were exactly five years ago, but five very special people were there at the beginning of Varekai and have remained with the show ever since. 

ZackW
Patsy
Schu
Ewann
Ado

For further details of this circus act refer to the following link

http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/CirqueDuSoleil/en/showstickets/varekai/intro/facts.htm


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> Aussie Gold was a term coined by journalist - Neil McMahon.  Undoubtably to  assist him in selling his articles in the saturated market at that time.   There is no evidence whatsoever that Australian MJ is exported to Indonesia.   Aussie Gold is nothing other than a catchy phrase with no bearing whatsoever on fact.
> 
> The 20 year sentence is in no way a representation of justice.
> 
> ...




Patsy, you like Zacko are wrong, you can buy imported grass in Bali, all so you never buy from a local, as you could be set up, you only but from xpats who live in Bali, (we all know some one who lives in Bali) yes twenty years is too long but had she played by the rules she would have only got 4 or5 years, she can thank her family for that.
Yes she is no threat to any society, I agree, but she still must serve her twenty years.
The press has a job to sell papers only, why would you let the truth get in the way of a good story.
At the rate she is going, she will end up with more than twenty years if she keeps bending the rules. Only 16 to go.


----------



## Julia (5 January 2009)

chops_a_must said:


> CUT THE CRAP FPSS!!
> 
> If I wanted Tom Percy on my counsel, I would need some enormous bucks. They may not have paid for him, but to say they had poor representation with him there is complete bull****.



Maybe check the facts, Chops, before being so rude to Kay.



FPSS said:


> See this is where ignorance comes into play....and why there are so many misconceptions with the Corby case. At no time was Tom Percy legally engaged to represent Schapelle Corby.
> 
> Her legal representatives were:
> 
> ...



I think many people made the assumption that Chops has done.  Here is an ABC report about the situation:



> Questions over role of Perth QC in Corby team
> June 27, 2005
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Hey "pilots", hand over the controls to the co- pilot..and put the radar on pal, because you're headed for a crash landing!!
> So the stolen motorbike that's found in your driveway...you stole it, didn't you??.. No one else could have possibly put it there??
> And I'll change what I like , when I like... Stiff ****!
> This is my first time on this site anyway, and I wouldn't be here today if the media circus hadn't been involved in the first place with this fiasco...and you don't need to be a third rate "$$$ in the eyes" mobile phone salesman to know it!
> And if ever you are called up for jury duty at some time, decline the offer please...because it's obvious that you can't think fairly and reason rationally!




So I have a stoled bike in my drive, now if my brother  dragged it up the drive, and I said  YES THIS IS MINE then I should spend time for theft.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> They've had too much, someone call the paramedics.
> 
> We can't have the Synchronised Boogieboard Team all do a lie down at the next Olympics.
> 
> gg




hahahahahahahahahah

geez i enjoy your posts !


better get miss tintong  to smooth out the customs on the way


----------



## moXJO (5 January 2009)

Heres a quote from a stoner site that has nothing to do with anything corby related.


> Bali Marijuana prices: Aceh Weed and Nepalese hash 500,000 Rupiah for a good 10 grams, though make sure you bargain you will initially be charged much more and u can get the price down to 350,000 Rupiah. Australian hydro varies, Aussies get better prices than others, though its about 30 USD for a gram, but as I said earlier prices vary greatly ive heard people saying they’ve paid as much as 80 USD for a gram. Though generally I suggest you don’t pay that much, it means prices go up and stay up.
> 
> a recent erport we recieved is: "The prices that are stated in the original report are rip off prices, however if you are a tourist and cannot speak the language or are only speaking from a book, you will generally get those sorts of prices. Good weed is indeed incredibly hard to come by, but if you are a good negotiator (and you manage to find it) you can get it for 50-100 thou, depending on your attitude with the guy."




http://www.webehigh.com/city/detail.php?CITYID=2192

So you can get up to roughly 2-5 times the price you would get here.


----------



## moXJO (5 January 2009)

chops_a_must said:


> I think most of the regulars here are tired of this. We have made our minds up. We do not really care for Ms Corby over other more pressing human rights cases. And I personally would like this thread locked. It serves no purpose other than to drag complete strangers onto this site, who are doing nothing other than demonstrating obsessive love and unhealthy slagging of long time members of this site.
> 
> I am all for talking about other more pressing human rights issues. But this is all over. GET THE **** OVER IT!!!




I'm with Chops on this. When they start hanging corby's defense on john ford its game over.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2009)

im here for the dirty pics and the soon to be released bali version of "prisoner" ......coming to a video store soon!


----------



## chops_a_must (5 January 2009)

Hahaha... so their legal team turned down Percy and Trowel to work pro bono? 


Clearly working with the top of the gene pool here.

Quality.


----------



## pilots (5 January 2009)

If the imported grass is in short supply they will charge up to ten times more, and it is sold as  AUSSIE GOLD.


----------



## slim pickins (6 January 2009)

does anyone know why robin tampoe is no longer workign as a solicitor.
is it because he found a new profession or was he struck off for admitting he fabricated evidence regarding the baggage handlers?

what is he doing now?


----------



## Patsy (6 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Patsy, you like Zacko are wrong, you can buy imported grass in Bali, all so you never buy from a local, as you could be set up, you only but from xpats who live in Bali, (we all know some one who lives in Bali) yes twenty years is too long but had she played by the rules she would have only got 4 or5 years, she can thank her family for that.
> Yes she is no threat to any society, I agree, but she still must serve her twenty years.
> The press has a job to sell papers only, why would you let the truth get in the way of a good story.
> At the rate she is going, she will end up with more than twenty years if she keeps bending the rules. Only 16 to go.




Well we agree on a couple of things

"yes twenty years is too long" and "Yes she is no threat to any society"
and the bit about the press.

There is no such thing as Aussie Gold being available in Bali.  That is pure myth. 

And out of curiosity what do you mean by the rules?


----------



## ewann (6 January 2009)

pilots said:


> So I have a stoled bike in my drive, now if my brother  dragged it up the drive, and I said  YES THIS IS MINE then I should spend time for theft.




Schapelle never admitted that the drugs were hers. She only claimed the boogie board bag itself was hers, not the newly found contents inside.  She remains steadfast in her innocence.  Schapelle begged for testing of the evidence.  I can't see why this would be refused by the police, prosecution, and court unless they had something to hide.  This could have been a simply open and shut case leaving little argument about the trial being conducted fairly had they tested and allowed all evidence to be admitted into court.  By not allowing any of this to happen, it makes it pretty much impossible for Schapelle to not only prove the drugs were not hers but to prove her innocence as well.  There wasn't ever a proper investigation and this is a gross violation of all of our human rights, not just Schapelle's.

FPSS was spot on here:


FPSS said:


> In answer to your question "What would have been the go for legal advice / negotiation?"
> 
> any lawyer with experience in these matters would have looked at the evidence and seen that there was no way they could prove Schapelle's innocence. There was no overwhelming evidence to submit and there were no witnesses or affidavidts or other evidence supporting her innocence. There was only people saying 'I believe she is innocent' and Schapelle herself proclaiming innocence.
> 
> ...


----------



## ewann (6 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> ...
> FPSS,
> 
> you said you were locked up in laos. how long what for.... and how come you eventually walked? did you do the crime?




If you are unaware of Kay's plight of how she was wrongfully imprisoned, I encourage you to access her website http://www.kaydanes.com.  She also has a few books out there that provide a very harrowing, yet informative and eye-opening read.  Amazingly after her ordeal she had the strength and courage to speak out about the grave injustices and continues to fight for the human rights of others detained throughout the world, regardless of their innocence or guilt.  It doesn't matter which side of the bars you happen to be on, you are entitled to your human rights.  Not sure of what those rights entail? http://www.un.org/events/humanrights/udhr60/declaration.shtml


pilots said:


> ... What a disappointment FPSS turned out to be, just when you thought they would solve all your troubles.



FPSS is very unique and remarkable volunteer organization.  To say that the FPSS is a disappointment only tells me that you are misinformed on the work that they do.  To quote the Foreign Prisoners website, "HUMAN RIGHTS FOR EACH PERSON REGARDLESS OF AGE, RACE, RELIGION OR POLITICS"
http://www.foreignprisoners.com/  They are not only fighting for the human rights of those detained, but that of the detainee's families and ourselves.  We may be lucky enough to never find ourselves, family, and/or friends in a horrific situation-but maybe that would be different if nobody spoke out about other tragic cases.  Everyone is entitled to their dignity, no matter what they've done or may do in the future.  Mistakes happen and that doesn't make us inhuman...it makes us human and we still deserve to be treated as such.

Thank you to Kay, FPSS, and others like them for the services they provide others!


----------



## FPSS (6 January 2009)

Thank you for the post on FPSS... Someone in this thread said that they wanted to lock it because they have heard enough about the Corby case and this is a popular comment by many Australians I have to agree. The Corby case has been hacked to death by media. 

But in such cases, there is a lot for people to learn from and that has to count for some reasonable discussion surely?

Everyone continues to get caught up on 'she did it' or 'her brother did it' or 'the whole family are into drugs'.... when some serious questions has never been answered....

1. How did 4.2kg of MJ get from Brisbane domestic to Sydney Domestic to Sydney International and then to Bali without anyone detecting such a large quantity of MJ. Consider also that Corby checked in the BBB at Brisbane domestic and that was the last she touched it until she claimed it in Bali. 

2. Why didn't our government support the Corby's lawyers call to have the MJ tested for origin?

The reason I ask these two questions is because this concerns me as a traveller that there is might be a possibility that someone could put stuff in my bag without my knowledge and then I get nabbed at the other end. What if that country had the death penalty? Does anyone else have a concern with liability once you check in your bag at the airport? Does anyone think there should be tighter controls? 

For example; in Thailand where I worked in the security industry, in some airports they scanned your bag first before check in. that way if you have 4.2kg of MJ in your bag you get nabbed at the onset..... helps reduce the risk of drug trafficking in some instances. I wonder if we shouldn't be looking at some of these measures. 

At Brisbane airport, when Corby travelled, they didn't scan baggage for drugs, only explosives. Even up to 2008, the security measures are still very lax.


----------



## pilots (6 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> Well we agree on a couple of things
> 
> "yes twenty years is too long" and "Yes she is no threat to any society"
> and the bit about the press.
> ...




 Well last Xmas she would have got one month off, but the dumb Mule was found to have a Mobile phone in her cell, as to the myth of Aussie Gold, yes that is available on the streets of Bali today.


----------



## slim pickins (6 January 2009)

i just read the story about kay danes. very interesting. it draws some interesting comparisons to that of schapelle corby.

they are similar becasue both kay and schapelle seem to have brokern the laws of a foreign country and got busted for it. and paid the price.

kay, if you go to communist dictatorship and engage in activities that have anything to do with human rights or the security industry you are either a spy or a trouble maker. what do you expect will happen?

just who has experience in the security industry, surveilance, interregation resistance, hmmmmmm.

anyway regardless of what you were there for, either to spy on them or start a rebellion, you had to expect somehting like that to happen to you... hell i could have told you that. now even though i agree that those regimes should be changed, you are under their sovreignty whilst there and at their mercy.

they believed you borke their laws and bingo. they believed you were either spying or a threat to them in other ways and they took action against you. no surprise there.

now, notice that the australian government lobbied in order to seucre kay's release. this is bacause the aussie government believed you were either innocent or doing what is in our national interest. so thats why you are free, and you know that....... who knows what strings they pulled or who they paid or what they did to get you out.... excellent... i am gald... and it only reenforces my statement several days ago that our government will not leave an innocent perosn behind.

if corby was innocent and our government knew it... it would take a phone call and she would be out. she is still in there because the powers that be know she is in it waist deep. the diabolical drug trafficking mastermind. schapelle "the mastermind" corby.

thanks kay, you are living proof that she belongs there.


----------



## sails (6 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> Thank you for the post on FPSS... Someone in this thread said that they wanted to lock it because they have heard enough about the Corby case and this is a popular comment by many Australians I have to agree. The Corby case has been hacked to death by media.
> 
> But in such cases, there is a lot for people to learn from and that has to count for some reasonable discussion surely?
> 
> ...




Kay, I appreciate your sensible approach to this issue.  There has been so much mud slinging on both sides where conjecture appears to run wild.  I think the questions you ask above are valid and need answers.  I would like to think airports are checking for drugs prior to departure for everyone's safety.

I am sorry to hear of your own personal battle and admire the help you now give to others, not to mention putting up with the mud slinging in these types of forums!

As I have said earlier, I am undecided on this issue (not that my opinion does any good anyway ) .  While different circumstances entirely, I remember Lindy Chamberlin's case well and many were quick to write her off.  

I am definite in my opinion on MJ though.  Have seen it's brain frying effects which sadly, is often not realised by the user themselves until they have been off it for some time.  Perhaps not so detrimental in very small quantities - that I don't know.  However, the drug issue aside, it appears there are questions that need answers to find the truth of what really happened in the Corby case.


----------



## pilots (6 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> i just read the story about kay danes. very interesting. it draws some interesting comparisons to that of schapelle corby.
> 
> they are similar becasue both kay and schapelle seem to have brokern the laws of a foreign country and got busted for it. and paid the price.
> 
> ...




 Slim, you win, this post is the best so far on this thread. 99.9 out of 100.


----------



## nulla nulla (6 January 2009)

Maybe next time she gets a leave pass for beauty therapy, she can meet up with her sister and do a dual photo shoot. That would rally her supporters and raise a few dollars for another round of appeals etc.


----------



## slim pickins (6 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Slim, you win, this post is the best so far on this thread. 99.9 out of 100.




finally. a voice of reason on this topic!  i think we've nailed it, check mate. used one of her advocates to prove she belongs there. i wanna hear kay say the aussie government leaves its own behind. she cant say that can she. corby stays. we all know why.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> finally. a voice of reason on this topic!  i think we've nailed it, check mate. used one of her advocates to prove she belongs there. i wanna hear kay say the aussie government leaves its own behind. she cant say that can she. corby stays. we all know why.




I'd say her case has more to do with hubby being a member or former member of the SAS than anything...


----------



## Calliope (6 January 2009)

Why is it not surprising to read  in foreigneignprisoners.com that the present two best friends of Corby's mother (Rosleigh Rose) just happened to be on the same flight to Bali as Corby and her brother, the day she was nabbed. Apparently Corby drew the short straw that day.

If any of the star-struck posters on this thread who fantasise over Corby's image, would like to know what she will look like when she get out of jail...see below.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (6 January 2009)

theyll just photo shop her. like her sister.


----------



## ZackW (6 January 2009)

Somehow this post ALWAYS seems to be appropriate on here:



ZackW said:


> An so back to this:
> 
> because it explains why so many people in Australia run around in circles repeating endless smears and lies. It has given confidence to seriously twisted people to post their hatred on forums like this one.
> 
> ...





Just look at them. Look at the venim, the way they desperately seek any smear, any lie, any excuse. Would you like to meet any of them in the real world?  Knowing what is inside them? Seeing the spiteful hatred on here, and the twisted pleasure at Schapelle Corby's pain? 

These are seriously nasty and vile people.


----------



## mayk (6 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Somehow this post ALWAYS seems to be appropriate on here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nasty indeed : Why don't you put all this into another video with your facts and figures?

P.S Miss Tingtong said she will be watching you...


----------



## Calliope (6 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Just look at them. Look at the venim, the way they desperately seek any smear, any lie, any excuse. Would you like to meet any of them in the real world?  Knowing what is inside them? Seeing the spiteful hatred on here, and the twisted pleasure at Schapelle Corby's pain?
> 
> These are seriously nasty and vile people.




Zack, if you are looking for seriously nasty and vile people, I suggest you look no further than the whole Corby gang and the growing band of self-seekers jumping on their band-wagon for their own publicity and mercenary gain.


----------



## FPSS (6 January 2009)

"kay, if you go to communist dictatorship and engage in activities that have anything to do with human rights or the security industry you are either a spy or a trouble maker. what do you expect will happen?"


Just proving your own ignorance yet again unfortunately because you really are doing yourself an injustice!  

You know absolutely nothing about me or my husband or our situation. Frankly, I don't care to explain myself to you either because you obviously have some trouble with basic comprehension. Also, clearly, you are a very closed minded person who should try to look beyond your own views of what you 'think' you know, and instead of attacking someone like me, whom you don't know anything about.... You should get a bit more aware. 

What do you condemn people because it makes you feel better? What an odd person you are. 

Putting aside your own obvious misgivings, I do however agree with you on one point, that if the Australian government were wholly convinced that Schapelle Corby were innocent, then they would have made every attempt to secure her release. BUT... it wouldn't just take a phone call for her to be out..... even when there is overwheling proof of innocence, there are still no guarantees! 

Mr. Downer once said to a hundred strong auidence at a function where I was attending, was that the Australian Government aided us because they knew we were innocent... and when they believe an Australian is innocent they will do everything they can to bring them home. 

I am not on trial here Sir.... and my reputation is more than intact.... and our case was well documented and it was clear to those involved, what was going on. And just because my husband was an SAS soldier, isn't the reason why they brought us home, in fact, to the contrary but that is not a conversation I'm going to have here in a public forum. However, he is still a serving member of the Special Forces and very highly regarded.... and puts his life on the line for people like you!  

Instead of attacking me, why don't you stick to the facts of the Corby case, hence what the thread is titled. 

I was happy to contribute to this discussion as invited, however I see there is very little point in me staying, given there is obviously no interest in logical discussion.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (6 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> a serving member of the Special Forces and very highly regarded.... and puts his life on the line for people like you!




not me. but i should open another thread to discuss pacifism.


----------



## FPSS (6 January 2009)

Maybe .... actually I don't support the invasion of another country either... trouble is when countries invite forces in to help sort out the existing troubles.... but that's a whole other topic as you say.


----------



## slim pickins (6 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> Putting aside your own obvious misgivings, I do however agree with you on one point, that if the Australian government were wholly convinced that Schapelle Corby were innocent, then they would have made every attempt to secure her release. BUT... it wouldn't just take a phone call for her to be out..... even when there is overwheling proof of innocence, there are still no guarantees!
> 
> Mr. Downer once said to a hundred strong auidence at a function where I was attending, was that the Australian Government aided us because they knew we were innocent... and when they believe an Australian is innocent they will do everything they can to bring them home.




there you go team corby..... from the horses own mouth. she will tell you why corby is still in jail and why she will stay there.

kay.. i have no beef with you. thank you for admitting the obvious. if schapelle was innocent she would be free today. the governemtn knows she is not and they arent even trying.. never have never will.

dont worry.... i have no interest in what you did or why you do it. btu if you claim to be so innocent do you have any idea why you were arrested? surely they must have had some reason. of course you know very well. 

but i wont continue this... i dont want any of us to be in breach of commonwealth secrets act... then i will really need you help to get out of jail 

lets just end it with....... "australia looks after its own innocent citizens".


----------



## slim pickins (6 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> I am not on trial here Sir.... and my reputation is more than intact.... and our case was well documented and it was clear to those involved, what was going on. And just because my husband was an SAS soldier, isn't the reason why they brought us home, in fact, to the contrary but that is not a conversation I'm going to have here in a public forum. However, he is still a serving member of the Special Forces and very highly regarded.... and puts his life on the line for people like you!




no madam you are not! and let me just add that i appreciate you and your husbands contribution to australia's security and your contribution to the spread of freedom and democracy in our region.

i am very happy they got you out of there.


----------



## FPSS (6 January 2009)

Slim.... I've told the Corby Supporters on several occassions that it matters very little about whether they _think_ Schapelle Corby is innocent because unless they can actually _prove_ it .... then her situation remains unchanged doesn't it? We can all have an opinion either way and some are still uncertain as to the how and why. 

The problem as I see it, is that people get too caught up in the innocent/guilt issue. They should look at the broader issues.

You made comparrisons with our case and the Corby's but in a legal sense there are no comparrisons... our lawyer was able to submit 317 page book of evidence to the Australian Government and hence why the Aust Govt supported us. Had Schapelle's legal team been able to do similar, then it would have been a different story. 

It is fairly obvious so I have no probs stating it.... and hence has been the problem all along as to why the Aust Government cannot support her. 

Yes, I do know why my husband and I were arrested... but surely this is not the thread for that. Do you want me to PM you some information for your own interest.... or do you want to wait till March and read the book 'Standing Ground' which will explain everything! lol.


----------



## Buddy (6 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> "kay, if you go to communist dictatorship and engage in activities that have anything to do with human rights or the security industry you are either a spy or a trouble maker. what do you expect will happen?"
> 
> 
> Just proving your own ignorance yet again unfortunately because you really are doing yourself an injustice!
> ...




Yes Kay, Slim is way out of order on this one. Obviously has never heard of your plight or knows anything about you. And there is no similarity between your situation and Corby, apart from the fact that it happened in a foreign country.  I agree with you that the muttonheads on this forum should stay on track with the topic, which is Corby.  Thank you for your impartial contribution to the forum on this topic and please dont give up. Just ignore the porkchops who think they have something of value to say re your situation.  

BTW, I'm not sure that Percy and Trowell can be considered to have been capable of adding anything significant to Corby's case, which had been turned into a 3 ring circus by the media, family, hangers on, by the time they came on the scene.  I know Trowell has some experience with their legal system but is not permitted to directly address the court - besides what good would that be without fluent Indonesian capability (which I dont think he has). And I'm also not sure they (by themselves) could be seen as quality legal representation in Indonesia even though they are high profile in Australia. 

And, not that it's particularly relevant (just another twist in this whole sorry saga), but Mark Trowell has appeared in Sept 2008 before the West Australian State Administrative Tribunal this year over claims he acted unprofessionally when he released confidential information about the Corby case in 2005.   


And for the record.. yet again..... I believe Corby has been harshly dealt with by their system. And with the benefit of hindsight, I would (hopefully) bet that if it could be rerun, Corby would not allow the saga to unfold in the way that it did.  But no surprise of course.


----------



## ewann (6 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> ...kay.. i have no beef with you...
> dont worry.... i have no interest in what you did or why you do it. btu if you claim to be so innocent do you have any idea why you were arrested? surely they must have had some reason. of course you know very well...




If you have no beef with Kay then why continue to presume her guilt?  It really doesn't take much more than some careful reading to see that the ridiculous charges that were brought up against her and her husband were entirely fabricated-not to mention their detainment completely illegal.  Kay has said it herself, "Bad things do happen to good people."

It would be quite a shame to lose someone, on any forum, who actually has knowledge on the case, how foreign proceedings occur, and doesn't spew hatred and misinformation every chance they get.  I think she can offer us some insight that we would otherwise not have and would like to see her stick around...and who knows, you might actually learn something if you'd just sit still long enough to listen to her instead of attack what she has to say.  It seems to me that all you want to do is incite an argument and not field a discussion.  Quite a difference as a "forum" is a place for discussion not hatred.


----------



## pilots (6 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> there you go team corby..... from the horses own mouth. she will tell you why corby is still in jail and why she will stay there.
> 
> kay.. i have no beef with you. thank you for admitting the obvious. if schapelle was innocent she would be free today. the governemtn knows she is not and they arent even trying.. never have never will.
> 
> ...


----------



## FPSS (6 January 2009)

Dear Buddy,

Thank you for your support. I think the whole Corby case gets peope fired up emotionally and it's understandable.... the whole case was played out in the media like some Gerry Springer rerun. 

The good news is, that as bad as the case turned out, it has been of great benefit to many other families. they have learnt from this case, what not to do, and what to do. There have been other positives too, for example; people can get their baggage wrapped at the airports. Granted, someone obviously saw a way to make money and capitalised, but I"m for anything that keeps Aussie travellers safe when they go abroad. 

People too seem more aware now that the judicial process in other countries can often be very different from our own. This is something that many people just took for granted. 

So though it hasn't turned out very well for Schapelle Corby, her case has still had a positive impact for others.


----------



## Agentm (6 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> Slim.... I've told the Corby Supporters on several occassions that it matters very little about whether they _think_ Schapelle Corby is innocent because unless they can actually _prove_ it .... then her situation remains unchanged doesn't it? We can all have an opinion either way and some are still uncertain as to the how and why.
> 
> The problem as I see it, is that people get too caught up in the innocent/guilt issue. They should look at the broader issues.
> 
> ...




thanks again for your input kay

there is no doubt in my mind that what your saying here is extremely simple yet for many its a very hard concept to understand, i appreciate what your saying and totally agree.

perhaps zackw can calm down one day enough to have some clear rational thoughts about your input and see some clarity. 

re your book, are you allow to publish? were you found guilty?  would the proceeds of crime act 2002 interfere with you?


----------



## FPSS (6 January 2009)

AgentM

Seems I still have to clarify my situation to some....

Extracts from Families Behind Bars..... published May 2008

In December 2000, in defiance of international law, my husband Kerry, then Managing Director of a British security company based in Laos, was abducted from his office by secret police. He was taken to an undisclosed location where interrogators tried, unsuccessfully, to make him sign a false
statement to support the illegal nationalisation of his client’s US$2 billion sapphire-mining company. When all attempts failed, I was detained. The Laos police thought this would coerce my husband into signing. Little did they know Kerry had spent the last 20 years in the Australian Special Forces, the elite Special Air Service Regiment (SAS). He had taken the job in Laos as a civilian, but was still a full-time serving member of the Australian Defence Force (ADF), working on extended leave as approved by the Army Chief of Staff.

End of extract.

{** Note to forum members.... Kerry was thinking of getting out of the army hence why he opted to test the waters before he got out. Loads of SAS were doing this in the early 1990's. He wasn't there spying...lol.}

The funniest thing is that the secret police who abducted my husband were from the Ministry of Interior.... the Jardine Securicor Company we worked for were the joint venture partners of the Ministry of Interior. The police colonel thought that being the case, Kerry would agree to roll over on one of his clients... forget liability etc.... stupid! 

When Kerry wouldn't sign the false statement, they kidnapped him and took him to a place where they tried to beat him into submission. When that didn't work, they detained me and tried to use that against him. I was with the Australian Embassy at the time, they were trying to evacuate me and our two children across the border.  Lao law states they can detain someone without charge for 1 year. 

Kerry and I spent the next 10 months in a prison. We endured all manner of torture and mock executions because the situation got out of control. Once the Aust govt started pressuring laos, it all hit the media and the people who kidnapped us, panicked. they made their govt lose face and being communists, well.... you can imagine how that went down. lol. Our Governmetn told us to sit tight... they said that it was inevitable that we would be found guilty of something because that was the only way for the laotians to save face and let us go... but they said for us to not worry.

So the question the laotians faced was how the heck do we get these two aussies back home without looking stupid?

Long story short but nothing untoward on the part of the aust govt or lao govt really... just the idiots in between and they have all since dissapeared. 

Extract.....

Thankfully the president at the time, Khamtay Siphandone, agreed on a solution which enabled us to come home. We were granted a Presidential Pardon. It was unprecedented. Not long after that, those who had orchestrated our detainment had been expelled from public office or were demoted from their once-prominent positions. They had underestimated our ability to endure their torture and ill-treatment. They had underestimated our strength and integrity to withstand false and very public accusations. They had underestimated our government too, which fully supported our innocence throughout the entire ordeal and stopped at nothing to bring us home.

We returned to our three children on 9 November 2001 and to a 200-strong media contingent wanting to understand why we hadn’t just given in and signed the false statements, so that we could come home. Nothing could ever be as simple as that, especially for two determined people, like my husband and I, who are not, were not and never will be prepared to compromise our integrity for any reason.

----------------------

"Standing Ground" will be released in March 2009. It details this incredible journey.

No I am not subject to any proceeds of a crime act because we were aquitted. 

The presidential pardon in communist states is akin to an aquittal where there is no judicial process ie: appeal to overturn a decision. 

Hope this clarifies the situation.


----------



## Agentm (6 January 2009)

thanks for the run down kay..

i did some quick research but couldnt find much on reports of you being found guilty of anything. thought i would ask you instead..

your ordeal is worthy of publishing. and i hope your able to see your way through the psychological aspects of the trauma.

again i appreciate your views and i'll look out for your book in the near future.

best of luck kay..

maybe you should look at investing while your in the forum.. its a very interesting site and imho the majority of people here are quite genuine..


----------



## FPSS (6 January 2009)

thanks AgentM... i'm actually going to go and have a look around the forum... considering I do have an investment portfolio and my shares are looking quite dismal.


----------



## Calliope (6 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> i'm actually going to go and have a look around the forum... considering I do have an investment portfolio and my shares are looking quite dismal.




Good idea. You are starting to repeat yourself like Zack. 12 posts in two days here and still counting!


----------



## Julia (6 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> Good idea. You are starting to repeat yourself like Zack. 12 posts in two days here and still counting!



Calliope, many of your posts are interesting and insightful.
This is not one of them.


----------



## Calliope (6 January 2009)

And neither did I intend it to be. It is just my opinion.


----------



## ColB (6 January 2009)

> Originally posted by FPSS:
> 
> Yes, I do know why my husband and I were arrested... but surely this is not the thread for that. Do you want me to PM you some information for your own interest.... or do you want to wait till March and read the book 'Standing Ground' which will explain everything! lol.




So that's what this is all about Kay, your book promotion!!

Only joking on that score Kay, I believe you have contributed to this topic in a very balanced and unbiased way and like many others have indicated you are welcome here.

In regards to your drama overseas and the topic of your book It is obvious many people have little knowledge of the corruption that exists in some governments overseas.

Just one question.  Are you going to release a *'Standing Ground' for dummies version* so Zack, Schu and the rest of his crew will possibly understand it?


----------



## suehprom1 (6 January 2009)

New to this debate scene. But a simple question looking for serious answer. Is it true that the value of the marijuana that Schapelle was allegedly trafficking in Indonesia was worth one fourth of what she could have got from it had she stayed home and sold it? A truthful answer will lead me to my next question.


----------



## nunthewiser (6 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> New to this debate scene. But a simple question looking for serious answer. Is it true that the value of the marijuana that Schapelle was allegedly trafficking in Indonesia was worth one fourth of what she could have got from it had she stayed home and sold it? A truthful answer will lead me to my next question.




sorry but according to the "mullers and packers union"of australia it is valued at from 5- 10 times its worth in indo compared to oz hence the attractiveness of ppl smuggling it to bali .

this info can be verified at any bali bar OR from a link provided further back in this thread


----------



## varekai (6 January 2009)

A final one on the subject of justice. I ask the following question and I would like your honest unbiased answers regardless as to whether it's Schapelle Corby, me or you or Joe Blow down the street.

"You are charged with a crime but you refuse to accept the charges and you plead innocent...but you are refused access to the evidence to test to prove your point! You are denied the right to have the evidence examined to dispute the prosecutions claims! Fair or Unfair?" 

Stocks!! I have quite a few...but like most, the bulk of them are down, but it doesn't matter to me because I've been buying now for yonks for the long term and mostly for the franked dividends they pay. 
As for the market at the moment I look at it as a buying opportunity, but maybe another six to nine months down the track could be better still...there's more fertiliser to hit the fan yet! 
But one stock in particular I have been looking at buying right now is Caltex [CTX]...trading around $7-00 p/s...current yield nearly 10% @ .69c ff, *eps is $2-34 and with a p/e of 3.1!* What do you think of this one?
And go buy gold...it will hit $2000 an ounce within two years I think!


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2009)

calliope]Good idea. You are starting to repeat yourself like Zack. 12 posts in two days here and still counting! [/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=Julia said:


> Calliope, many of your posts are interesting and insightful.
> This is not one of them.



hell Julia
I'd have said that was one of calliope's best 

THen again, maybe I'm repeating myself


----------



## pilots (6 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> New to this debate scene. But a simple question looking for serious answer. Is it true that the value of the marijuana that Schapelle was allegedly trafficking in Indonesia was worth one fourth of what she could have got from it had she stayed home and sold it? A truthful answer will lead me to my next question.




This same old story comes up each week, yes imported drugs do sell for up to ten times more than local grass will, the imported has more THC in it. You will all so find that xpats who live in Bali will only buy  drugs from other xpats, as it is so easy to be set up by the local police.
How do I know, the company that I used to work for still have a staff house in Bali.


----------



## pilots (6 January 2009)

Varekai, a few post ago you asked me about a stolen motor bike in my drive, and would I be guilty, well look at it this way, the police watch my brother and my self drag a garden bag up my drive way, mister plod said to me is that your garden bag, I say yes it is mine, they open it up and find the bike inside. Yes I am guilty of having a stolen m/bike.


----------



## varekai (6 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Varekai, a few post ago you asked me about a stolen motor bike in my drive, and would I be guilty, well look at it this way, the police watch my brother and my self drag a garden bag up my drive way, mister plod said to me is that your garden bag, I say yes it is mine, they open it up and find the bike inside. Yes I am guilty of having a stolen m/bike.




No, *you admitted owning only the bag,* but you didn't know what was inside...plod finds the stolen bike inside which you deny you stole or had any knowledge of! 
It's in your possession... *but now it's up to the police to prove you stole it!*


----------



## pilots (6 January 2009)

varekai said:


> No, *you admitted owning only the bag,* but you didn't know what was inside...plod finds the stolen bike inside which you deny you stole or had any knowledge of!
> It's in your possession... *but now it's up to the police to prove you stole it!*




No mate, they can charge me with being in possession of stolen property.


----------



## Julia (6 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Stocks!! I have quite a few...but like most, the bulk of them are down, but it doesn't matter to me because I've been buying now for yonks for the long term and mostly for the franked dividends they pay.
> As for the market at the moment I look at it as a buying opportunity, but maybe another six to nine months down the track could be better still...there's more fertiliser to hit the fan yet!
> But one stock in particular I have been looking at buying right now is Caltex [CTX]...trading around $7-00 p/s...current yield nearly 10% @ .69c ff, *eps is $2-34 and with a p/e of 3.1!* What do you think of this one?
> And go buy gold...it will hit $2000 an ounce within two years I think!



What on earth does this have to do with the Corby thread???
And your last sentence would seem to be pure ramping, even on the appropriate thread.


----------



## ZackW (6 January 2009)

varekai said:


> No, *you admitted owning only the bag,* but you didn't know what was inside...plod finds the stolen bike inside which you deny you stole or had any knowledge of!
> It's in your possession... *but now it's up to the police to prove you stole it!*




It is a waste of time Verakai. They are blinded by hatred and are clearly sick. Look at the posting history of this bunch for example:

_Originally Posted by pilots 
You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO._

_Originally Posted by knocker:
How sad she is locked in a cage lol maybe she is vying for an acting career. Or maybe she had a rough night with the wardens._

_Originally Posted by Calliope 
Hopefully Corby won't be able to corrupt the gene pool while she is incarcerated. So that's a plus._​
Then we have a guy hiding behind the name Garpal Gumnut, telling us that his mates in Indonesia are going to hurt her further if I don't stop posting, and issuing implied threats against me.

Just look at the posting history of all those and the others. Look at it. The venim and spite and pleasure at trying to hurt an innocent woman already suffering horribly jumps off the page at you.


When the real issues and facts are presented they throw back low level sound bytes which they have been fed by the media over the years. Sound bites and smears which in fact have all been totally discredited by research and fact.  


I have seldom encountered such vile creatures in all my years. Incredibly, they haven't a clue what they look like to decent people.


----------



## nunthewiser (6 January 2009)

so why come here zack?


----------



## pilots (6 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> It is a waste of time Verakai. They are blinded by hatred and are clearly sick. Look at the posting history of this bunch for example:
> 
> _Originally Posted by pilots
> You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO._
> ...




Zacko, welcome back, when will you fix up that sorry video, you know the one with the seven facts, that six of your facts are W, R, O, R ,N, G, WRONG.

Zacko, come on give us ONE FACT that is TRUE.


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> It is a waste of time Verakai. They are blinded by hatred and are clearly sick. Look at the posting history of this bunch for example:
> 
> _Originally Posted by pilots
> You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO._
> ...




Zacko, lets talk about your facts one by one, fact three, the price of grass in Bali, how do you get your info that it is cheaper in Bali than in Australia,??.


----------



## slim pickins (7 January 2009)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Gener...has-new-meaning/2005/05/13/1115843364951.html

BUT the commissioner is clear: he believes the idea that Corby is the unwitting victim of drug smugglers is flimsy. "There is very little intelligence to suggest that baggage handlers are using innocent people to traffic heroin or other drugs between states," he said this week. "We can only go by the intelligence we've got. If I was to give evidence in a case like Corby's I would have to be honest and I would have to say that's what the intelligence produces."

what he is trying to say is. .if i present the evidence against her... she would have been executed in indonesia. i dont want to do that.


----------



## suehprom1 (7 January 2009)

So if the value of the marijuana is more valueable in Indonesia, why were they so quick to destroy the evidence before testing it. Why wouldn't the prosecution test it anyway? Or perhaps they did and didn't like the results?


----------



## knocker (7 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> sorry but according to the "mullers and packers union"of australia it is valued at from 5- 10 times its worth in indo compared to oz hence the attractiveness of ppl smuggling it to bali .
> 
> this info can be verified at any bali bar OR from a link provided further back in this thread




No need to go to bali to verify this. Just ask zacko and his merry cohorts here on this very thread lol


----------



## varekai (7 January 2009)

pilots said:


> No mate, they can charge me with being in possession of stolen property.




Exactly right!! They can *charge *you with possession of stolen property but can't *convict* you unless they can prove that you stole it!


----------



## nulla nulla (7 January 2009)

So following on from the last thread, she should have been charged with being in possession of a trafficable quantity of a prohibited drug, to which she would have pleaded guilty (?) and been sentence to.......


----------



## knocker (7 January 2009)

We should rename this thread to Drug Mules Anonymous lol


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> So if the value of the marijuana is more valueable in Indonesia, why were they so quick to destroy the evidence before testing it. Why wouldn't the prosecution test it anyway? Or perhaps they did and didn't like the results?




Sue, you read more like a Corby with each post you make, the police destroy all drugs, what they cost don't matter to the police.
Perhaps they did test the drugs, and yes they did not like what they found, the drugs came from Queensland, that means the death penalty, the way it has worked out now is the mule is still alive.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Exactly right!! They can *charge *you with possession of stolen property but can't *convict* you unless they can prove that you stole it!




actually darl ....being in posession is the crime , not the theft ,they dont have to prove anything except that it was in your posession at the time. now please stop clutching at straws to try and impress a forum as honestly ya just plain embarrasing yourself

haveaniceday


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Exactly right!! They can *charge *you with possession of stolen property but can't *convict* you unless they can prove that you stole it!




Mate what law school  did you go to, the police CAN AND WILL charge any one for being in possession of stolen property, they DON'T HAVE TO PROVE YOU STOLE IT, now something more for you, the sentence for being in possession of stolen property, is more than the sentence is for theft.


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> thanks AgentM... i'm actually going to go and have a look around the forum... considering I do have an investment portfolio and my shares are looking quite dismal.




 You have two PMs.


----------



## varekai (7 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Mate what law school  did you go to, the police CAN AND WILL charge any one for being in possession of stolen property, they DON'T HAVE TO PROVE YOU STOLE IT, now something more for you, the sentence for being in possession of stolen property, is more than the sentence is for theft.




Never went to any law school at all...actually, I left school the day I turned 15 but it didn't stop me from acquiring common sense, something that is lacking here, that's for sure...and I certainly hope *you *didn't go to law school, because if you did, I'll defend myself in court if you're any hint of a lawyer!
But I don't think I'm getting through to you lotSO PAY ATTENTION; IF I AM CHARGED WITH AN OFFENCE, BUT I DENY THE CHARGES, THE POLICE AND PROSECUTORS_ *HAVE TO *__*PROVE*_ THAT I COMMITTED THE OFFENCE THAT I AM ACCUSED OF DOING!!


----------



## explod (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> :SO PAY ATTENTION; IF I AM CHARGED WITH AN OFFENCE, BUT I DENY THE CHARGES, THE POLICE AND PROSECUTORS_ *HAVE TO *__*PROVE*_ THAT I COMMITTED THE OFFENCE THAT I AM ACCUSED OF DOING!!




Sorry, but the law says that if you are found in sole possession of something (specific to certain things of course, ie. drugs, stolen goods etc) then the onus is on you (you alone) to prove to the court that it belonged to someone else (you were coerced for example) or you had a lawful reason for having it (Doctor carrying drugs for lawful purpose)

In the statute it is words along the lines of, "..found in possession without just cause...(etc etc) shall be guilty of an offence"

However in the Corby case it was not in her actual physical possession ( a test at law is "to the exclusion of all others")   From the time she got on the plane to the gate whee she was stopped it could be demonstrated that many others could have had possession.   In an Aussie Court she would have got off on this fact alone.   There are very many others which we have previously discussed.


----------



## slim pickins (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Never went to any law school at all...actually, I left school the day I turned 15 but it didn't stop me




now this coment had got me thinking. 

i am interested to know...... how many people here think schapelle in inncoent that also have a tertiary degree form an australian univeristy that does not involve the study of humanities or social sciences.


----------



## varekai (7 January 2009)

explod said:


> Sorry, but the law says that if you are found in sole possession of something (specific to certain things of course, ie. drugs, stolen goods etc) then the onus is on you (you alone) to prove to the court that it belonged to someone else (you were coerced for example) or you had a lawful reason for having it (Doctor carrying drugs for lawful purpose)
> 
> In the statute it is words along the lines of, "..found in possession without just cause...(etc etc) shall be guilty of an offence"
> 
> However in the Corby case it was not in her actual physical possession ( a test at law is "to the exclusion of all others")   From the time she got on the plane to the gate whee she was stopped it could be demonstrated that many others could have had possession.   In an Aussie Court she would have got off on this fact alone.   There are very many others which we have previously discussed.




Article in the Indonesian code of criminal procedure states; "The defendant/accused* shall not be burdened with the onus of proof"*
IE; It is the prosecution that must prove guilt...the accused *does not *have to prove his or her innocence!
IE; In Schapelle's case, the prosecution has to satisfy the court  that she *knowingly* imported the drugs from Australia into Indonesia, and prove they were Australian as they claimed it was...and Schapelle was legally entitled to have an investigation and testing of the evidence to prove her innocence. The Bali police refused. JUSTICE DENIED!


----------



## Agentm (7 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> now this coment had got me thinking.
> 
> i am interested to know...... how many people here think schapelle in inncoent that also have a tertiary degree form an australian univeristy that does not involve the study of humanities or social sciences.




i think your shooting for too high a sample here, lets make it a bit tougher.. 

why not add that they have to be able to spell innocent and university?


----------



## IFocus (7 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> thanks AgentM... i'm actually going to go and have a look around the forum... considering I do have an investment portfolio and my shares are looking quite dismal.




Thanks Kay for your comments on this thread your rationale is a breath of fresh air, don't mind some of the some of the guys here emotions and bias do come forward even if its a trading forum.


Good luck with your investments


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Article in the Indonesian code of criminal procedure states; "The defendant/accused* shall not be burdened with the onus of proof"*
> IE; It is the prosecution that must prove guilt...the accused *does not *have to prove his or her innocence!
> IE; In Schapelle's case, the prosecution has to satisfy the court  that she *knowingly* imported the drugs from Australia into Indonesia, and prove they were Australian as they claimed it was...and Schapelle was legally entitled to have an investigation and testing of the evidence to prove her innocence. The Bali police refused. JUSTICE DENIED!




OK Varekai, lets say justice denied, what can you do about it, you like the rest of your family must wait for 5840 more sleeps before she will set foot on Australia soil again.
Now the real said part about this is that when the MULE gets home in 16 years time all the money that has been made by the family, about her, will have been spent, she will get SFA.


----------



## knocker (7 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> now this coment had got me thinking.
> 
> i am interested to know...... how many people here think schapelle in inncoent that also have a tertiary degree form an australian univeristy that does not involve the study of humanities or social sciences.




Oh no. Look just mull up again and problem solved ok. lol:


----------



## knocker (7 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> now this coment had got me thinking.
> 
> i am interested to know...... how many people here think schapelle in inncoent that also have a tertiary degree form an australian univeristy that does not involve the study of humanities or social sciences.




Oh no. Look just mull up again and problem solved ok. lol: Actually just get some chimp too shoot you in the head because he would be doing us all a favour.


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Never went to any law school at all...actually, I left school the day I turned 15 but it didn't stop me from acquiring common sense, something that is lacking here, that's for sure...and I certainly hope *you *didn't go to law school, because if you did, I'll defend myself in court if you're any hint of a lawyer!
> But I don't think I'm getting through to you lotSO PAY ATTENTION; IF I AM CHARGED WITH AN OFFENCE, BUT I DENY THE CHARGES, THE POLICE AND PROSECUTORS_ *HAVE TO *__*PROVE*_ THAT I COMMITTED THE OFFENCE THAT I AM ACCUSED OF DOING!!




 I have not been to law school, you pay attention, if the police catch you with stolen property, and you deny the charges, won't matter, they found you with stolen property, you will Be charged and found GUILTY.


----------



## suehprom1 (7 January 2009)

Pilots, If you mean I sound more like a Corby with each post because I'm a supporter of this woman, whose rights to a fair trial were violated then I suppose you are correct. I have only recently been made aware of Schapelle's experience with injustice, and frankly find it alarming that so many have marched lockstep behind the pied piper of ignorance and media manipulation. I wasn't equating the cost of the marijuana when I asked why tests weren't performed. I was thinking more in line with origin of the marijuana, which is determinable. You make it sound as if the Indonesian henchmen suddenly found a streak of compassion to not reveal the drugs were Queensland birthed. Hence, saving Schapelle from the death penalty. Every other aspect of the show trial goes against this current of this thinking.


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> Pilots, If you mean I sound more like a Corby with each post because I'm a supporter of this woman, whose rights to a fair trial were violated then I suppose you are correct. I have only recently been made aware of Schapelle's experience with injustice, and frankly find it alarming that so many have marched lockstep behind the pied piper of ignorance and media manipulation. I wasn't equating the cost of the marijuana when I asked why tests weren't performed. I was thinking more in line with origin of the marijuana, which is determinable. You make it sound as if the Indonesian henchmen suddenly found a streak of compassion to not reveal the drugs were Queensland birthed. Hence, saving Schapelle from the death penalty. Every other aspect of the show trial goes against this current of this thinking.




Sue they had a sample, but the sister of the Mule would not let the test go ahead.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> Pilots, If you mean I sound more like a Corby with each post because I'm a supporter of this woman, whose rights to a fair trial were violated then I suppose you are correct. I have only recently been made aware of Schapelle's experience with injustice, and frankly find it alarming that so many have marched lockstep behind the pied piper of ignorance and media manipulation. I wasn't equating the cost of the marijuana when I asked why tests weren't performed. I was thinking more in line with origin of the marijuana, which is determinable. You make it sound as if the Indonesian henchmen suddenly found a streak of compassion to not reveal the drugs were Queensland birthed. Hence, saving Schapelle from the death penalty. Every other aspect of the show trial goes against this current of this thinking.




Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.

My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.

Please desist lest you imperil Ms.Corby's future remissions.

gg


----------



## IFocus (7 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.
> 
> My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.
> 
> ...




Actually for all the Corby supporters this is a good point the more you rant about how nasty the Indos are the more you harm Corby.

It's time to get off your high moral principled horses and deal with reality and start thinking on realistic measures to help Corby if that's your aim.

Flaming the Indos is naive at best


----------



## explod (7 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.
> 
> My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.
> 
> ...




I cannot believe what you are suggesting here.   What is said by other people should not effect Ms Corby.  If this is the case then it only serves to further indicate how corrupt their system is in the eyes of the rest of the world.   Such indications are turning people off in droves from ever going near the place.

If Indonesia want to rectify the problems they have, one would suggest that they have a commission set up comprising of at least five retired senior judges from each of England, Australia, France the US and New Zealand to set up a total appraoch of law such as the Westminster System.   In Australia for many years our entire legal system was run by the English and our young people back then would go to England for their education in such fields.   Many new countries, such as Indonesia, have not had the benefit of such bedding in.  Much of the third world was been plundered (lumber etc) by the developed world and they have unfortunately had to gain cotrol again at the point of a gun.   What used to hold such societies together was the villiage setting controlled by the elders.   Western societies destroyed that and have created problems that will take generations (if ever) to sort out.

A good start would be a Commission (to include Judges from Australia) with Royal assent to enquire further into the Corby case.   Findings of doubt leading to exoneration and pardon would only go to the credit of the Indonesian people.


----------



## varekai (7 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Sue they had a sample, but the sister of the Mule would not let the test go ahead.




Wrong again!! On the 3rd December 2004, Schapelle signed the documents in the presence of the Australian Consul General to Bali, Brent Hall and a consular assistant authorising testing to be carried out to determine their origin and composition.

On the 7th January 2005, the AFP received notice from the Bali police [Kapolda] that they will not release the drugs for testing! 

I have a copy of the *official Bali consulate file notes *stating the above and signed by the then Vice Consul, Brian Diamond. 
Once again, it's obvious that you believe what the media have fed.

So pilots, who was it that refused the testing????????


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.
> 
> My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.
> 
> ...






IFocus said:


> Actually for all the Corby supporters this is a good point the more you rant about how nasty the Indos are the more you harm Corby.
> 
> It's time to get off your high moral principled horses and deal with reality and start thinking on realistic measures to help Corby if that's your aim.
> 
> Flaming the Indos is naive at best




This is excellent advice IFocus. The question her supporters have to ask themselves is do they want to make things easier for her or do they just want to irritate a proud nation who will then by declining remissions in turn punish her.



explod said:


> I cannot believe what you are suggesting here.   What is said by other people should not effect Ms Corby.  If this is the case then it only serves to further indicate how corrupt their system is in the eyes of the rest of the world.   Such indications are turning people off in droves from ever going near the place.
> 
> If Indonesia want to rectify the problems they have, one would suggest that they have a commission set up comprising of at least five retired senior judges from each of England, Australia, France the US and New Zealand to set up a total appraoch of law such as the Westminster System.   In Australia for many years our entire legal system was run by the English and our young people back then would go to England for their education in such fields.   Many new countries, such as Indonesia, have not had the benefit of such bedding in.  Much of the third world was been plundered (lumber etc) by the developed world and they have unfortunately had to gain cotrol again at the point of a gun.   What used to hold such societies together was the villiage setting controlled by the elders.   Western societies destroyed that and have created problems that will take generations (if ever) to sort out.
> 
> A good start would be a Commission (to include Judges from Australia) with Royal assent to enquire further into the Corby case.   Findings of doubt leading to exoneration and pardon would only go to the credit of the Indonesian people.





This I feel is outrageous advice to offer a near neighbour which suffered under Dutch and Japanese colonial aggression.

Indonesia is a sovereign nation and certainly does not need advice from British or Australian judges, particularly in relation to the Corby case which as far as they are concerned is over and done, finished, finito. 

gg


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> Wrong again!! On the 3rd December 2004, Schapelle signed the documents in the presence of the Australian Consul General to Bali, Brent Hall and a consular assistant authorising testing to be carried out to determine their origin and composition.
> 
> On the 7th January 2005, the AFP received notice from the Bali police [Kapolda] that they will not release the drugs for testing!
> 
> ...




Dam, you know less about the case than I thought you did, her lawyer got a sample, and the sister of the Mule did not want it tested.


----------



## varekai (7 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Dam, you know less about the case than I thought you did, her lawyer got a sample, and the sister of the Mule did not want it tested.



And Wrong again Pilots!! It was the so called case co ordinator, Vasu Rasiah, [who by the way IS NOT A LAWYER] that "acquired" the "alleged" sample and was rightfully refused by Mercedes to bring to Australia for testing, UNLESS HE HAD THE COURTS KNOWLEDGE AND APPROVAL!! HE DIDN'T!!!


----------



## nulla nulla (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> And Wrong again Pilots!! It was the so called case co ordinator, Vasu Rasiah, [who by the way IS NOT A LAWYER] that "acquired" the "alleged" sample and was rightfully refused by Mercedes to bring to Australia for testing, UNLESS HE HAD THE COURTS KNOWLEDGE AND APPROVAL!! HE DIDN'T!!!




If he had brought the sample of the alleged marijuana into Australia, would that make him liable to prosecution in Australia as a drug trafficker? Is it possible this is why it didn't go ahead?


----------



## varekai (7 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> If he had brought the sample of the alleged marijuana into Australia, would that make him liable to prosecution in Australia as a drug trafficker? Is it possible this is why it didn't go ahead?




No, not if he had the consent of the Bali court and papers of authorisation from the court requesting the tests...but this would have to have been done *by pre arrangement with the Australian authorities.. *so as customs here in Australia could give it the "all clear" to pass through with the stuff... and only and solely FOR THE PURPOSES AS INDICATED IN THE COURT REQUESTS


----------



## slim pickins (7 January 2009)

Agentm said:


> i think your shooting for too high a sample here, lets make it a bit tougher..
> 
> why not add that they have to be able to spell innocent and university?




No let's not  I think there is a very valid point here. I bet you I'm right. Let's see a show of hands from corby supporters.

I know that any rational person wih a good education who thinks she is innocent would be very hard to come by.

Prove me wrong


----------



## varekai (7 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> No let's not  I think there is a very valid point here. I bet you I'm right. Let's see a show of hands from corby supporters.
> 
> I know that any rational person wih a good education who thinks she is innocent would be very hard to come by.
> 
> Prove me wrong




If you will include supporters from Canada, USA, Great Britain, New Zealand etc, *who haven't been conned...* and haven't swallowed the Oz media lies, then you will have 90% for Schapelle!


----------



## Calliope (7 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This I feel is outrageous advice to offer a near neighbour which suffered under Dutch and Japanese colonial aggression.
> 
> Indonesia is a sovereign nation and certainly does not need advice from British or Australian judges, particularly in relation to the Corby case which as far as they are concerned is over and done, finished, finito.
> gg




Maybe we should send a former high ranking former Melbourne ex-copper to Indonesia to train their police force, along with his bunch of ex-judges to reform their laws.

 What patronising rubbish


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> Maybe we should send a former high ranking former Melbourne ex-copper to Indonesia to train their police force, along with his bunch of ex-judges to reform their laws.
> 
> What patronising rubbish




LOL i reckon good old "roger the dodger" would work wonders


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

hell ...........might as well send good old chop chop and jacko over too and make a roadshow


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

varekai said:


> If you will include supporters from Canada, USA, Great Britain, New Zealand etc, *who haven't been conned...* and haven't swallowed the Oz media lies, then you will have 90% for Schapelle!




 Mate, if you was to fly all your supporters from around the world to Bali you would only need a ten seater plane, hang on, that would depend how many would bring a boogie board.
Now you say they did acquire a sample, why not go to the courts, tell them you have a sample, and want to send it to Australia.
Don't give me this he would be done for drugs, just give it to any or your news teams who was paying the Corby's a lot of money, they would have gladly taken it to Australia for you , that would be the news of the year. BUT NO, THE MULE SISTER SAID NO, she new what country the drugs come from.
5840 sleeps to go.


----------



## ZackW (7 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.
> 
> My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.
> 
> Please desist lest you imperil Ms.Corby's future remissions.




Here we go again - more implicit THREATS to hurt Schapelle to try to silence us. Absolutely vile.

I will say what I want to about that foul corrupt uncivilized regime. I am not connected with Schapelle Corby in any way. This forum is Australian. And you can also re-run your implicit threats to me too, for your foul buddies.  

*Through this messenger boy, they are trying to censor this forum. And you people think this is ok? What the hell is wrong with you?*

You want to align yourselves with a stinking regime like that, and their messenger boy? It is SICK.




varekai said:


> If you will include supporters from Canada, USA, Great Britain, New Zealand etc, *who haven't been conned...* and haven't swallowed the Oz media lies, then you will have 90% for Schapelle!




Absolutely. And let's not forget how those 90% view the twisted posters on here who reproduce those lies and smears. 

The world can see the facts of the show trial, and the grotesque human rights abuses. The world can see the barbaric racist/political sentence. The world can see the way in which less intellectually capable of the Australian public have been brainwashed:



The Indonesians, the corrupt media/politicians in Oz, and their twisted supporters, should realize that the world is now awakening. The gross abuse of Schapelle Corby's human rights, the consequential selling of every Australians human rights to buy favour from a foul regime, and the brainwashing of a population by smear,  is out in the open. 


And the continued threats from that regime to try to silence the world simply remind everyone of the nature of those we are dealing with (and that clearly includes some of the posters on her).


----------



## Calliope (7 January 2009)

Its called paranoia Zack. You need professional help.


----------



## pilots (7 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Here we go again - more implicit THREATS to hurt Schapelle to try to silence us. Absolutely vile.
> 
> I will say what I want to about that foul corrupt uncivilized regime. I am not connected with Schapelle Corby in any way. This forum is Australian. And you can also re-run your implicit threats to me too, for your foul buddies.
> 
> ...





Zacko, the man with the video with seven facts, six of them WRONG, yes WACKO ZACKO you would have to be a supporter of the drug mule.
5840 sleeps to go.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 January 2009)

this thread getting rather boring


----------



## pilots (8 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Here we go again - more implicit THREATS to hurt Schapelle to try to silence us. Absolutely vile.
> 
> I will say what I want to about that foul corrupt uncivilized regime. I am not connected with Schapelle Corby in any way. This forum is Australian. And you can also re-run your implicit threats to me too, for your foul buddies.
> 
> ...





Do I take it you wont be going to Bali for your Holiday this year, could drop in on your DRUG MULE mate. 5840 sleeps to go.


----------



## ZackW (8 January 2009)

Addition
----------------------------------------------------------------


Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.
> 
> My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.
> 
> Please desist lest you imperil Ms.Corby's future remissions.




Here we go again - more implicit THREATS to hurt Schapelle to try to silence us. Absolutely vile.

I will say what I want to about that foul corrupt uncivilized regime. I am not connected with Schapelle Corby in any way. This forum is Australian. And you can also re-run your implicit threats to me too, for your foul buddies.  

*Through this messenger-boy, they are trying to censor this forum. And you people think this is ok? What the hell is wrong with you?*

You want to align yourselves with a stinking regime like that, and their messenger-boy? It is SICK.




varekai said:


> If you will include supporters from Canada, USA, Great Britain, New Zealand etc, *who haven't been conned...* and haven't swallowed the Oz media lies, then you will have 90% for Schapelle!




Absolutely. And let's not forget how those 90% will view the twisted posters on here who reproduce those lies and smears. 

The world can see the facts of the show trial, and the grotesque human rights abuses. The world can see the barbaric racist/political sentence. The world can see the way in which the less intellectually capable of the Australian public have been brainwashed:



The Indonesians, the corrupt media/politicians in Oz, and their twisted supporters, should realize that the world is now awakening. The gross abuse of Schapelle Corby's human rights, the consequential selling of every Australians human rights to buy favour from a foul regime, and the brainwashing of a population by smear,  is edging further out in the open every day. 


And the continued threats from that regime to try to silence the world simply remind everyone of the nature of those we are dealing with (and that clearly includes some of the posters on her).
----------------------------------

I should have added for the messenger-boy hiding behind the name Garpal Gumnut that I have now passed on details of your alleged Jakarta contact point, who you say has been transferred to the UK, to the guy in England who made the film above. He will pass it on the British authorities, who I am sure will not be quite as sycophantic to the Indonesian regime as the Australian government are.


----------



## knocker (8 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> this thread getting rather boring



I agree. We need to replace zacko with another bong brain. lol


----------



## nulla nulla (8 January 2009)

"Indonesia is a sovereign nation and certainly does not need advice from British or Australian judges". 
Given that Australia has had it's own share of Judges exposed for corruption or compromising behaviour, we would hardly be in a position to tell any other sovereign country how to run their judicial system.


----------



## varekai (8 January 2009)

Well guys, I'm out of here. Can't instil common sense between the ears of someone who hasn't got the capacity for logical thought Easier to chat with a monkey!
"When the finger points to the moon, the imbecile looks at the finger! SEEYA.


----------



## 2BAD4U (8 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> this thread getting rather boring




I've actually been finding it a bit of a laugh.  The thing that always gets me about the Corby case is how the media paid more attention to it than many others.  I can't help but wonder if she would have got the same attention if instead of "Pretty girl from Queensland gets busted" the headlines were "Ugly scrapper from up north gets busted"?  Just wouldn't sell papers would it.

As for Corby, well:

- Brother involved in violent drug related home invasion
- Father involved in drugs
- Photos of the sister smoking a bong

"The apple never falls far from the tree".

If you mess with drugs you deserve everything you get.  As the law stands she has been found guilty.  She got off lightly with 20yrs.  Shoot her and the other 9 losers up there.

Vote 1 - Capital punishment.


----------



## knocker (8 January 2009)

2BAD4U said:


> I've actually been finding it a bit of a laugh.  The thing that always gets me about the Corby case is how the media paid more attention to it than many others.  I can't help but wonder if she would have got the same attention if instead of "Pretty girl from Queensland gets busted" the headlines were "Ugly scrapper from up north gets busted"?  Just wouldn't sell papers would it.
> 
> As for Corby, well:
> 
> ...




Waste of nine rounds of amo bro. Just get the  noose out, less messy that way and more entertaining lol


----------



## slim pickins (8 January 2009)

2BAD4U said:


> I've actually been finding it a bit of a laugh.  The thing that always gets me about the Corby case is how the media paid more attention to it than many others.  I can't help but wonder if she would have got the same attention if instead of "Pretty girl from Queensland gets busted" the headlines were "Ugly scrapper from up north gets busted"?  Just wouldn't sell papers would it.
> 
> As for Corby, well:
> 
> ...




very good point.

lest expand it a little..... innocent mule.... hmmmmm here is a hypothetical for you corby supporters.

Mr X, a very devout islamic arabic male, frequent visitor to to the mosque, not too politically involved except his dad fire-bombed the american embassy 20 years ago. his next door neighbour of 25 years used to work in an open cut mine and was in charge of explosives. he now makes large firecrackers as a hobby and sells them to the chinese community for chinese new year.

his brother is not politically motivated either, btu there is a picture of him with osama bin laden before 2001. but he says he only met him once at a party.

anyway on the 4th of july, he boards a plane to go to LA from sydney and gets only a one way ticket. 

at security he is stopped when they find a 4kg bag of explosives wired to go off in 3 hours in his carry on luggage. 

he swears by almighty god that he did not place the explosives there. doesnt knwo anythign about it. the only other thing in his carry on was a thin prayer rug and koran. weight approx 3kg. (all up 7kg witht he bomb)

I a ask you ... does he walk free... is there reaosnable doubt? would you as a juror convict?


----------



## pilots (8 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Addition
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...





O Boy, I would not like to be in your shoes now Garpal Gumnut.


----------



## Buddy (8 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Addition
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Zack, dont get your knickers in a twist over GG. He's only taking the piss, mate.  As if the Indos pay any attention to ASF, even though there are some fine literary gems that come out of it from time to time. Those gems would be wasted on them though......straight through to the keeper, as they say.


----------



## pilots (8 January 2009)

2BAD4U said:


> I've actually been finding it a bit of a laugh.  The thing that always gets me about the Corby case is how the media paid more attention to it than many others.  I can't help but wonder if she would have got the same attention if instead of "Pretty girl from Queensland gets busted" the headlines were "Ugly scrapper from up north gets busted"?  Just wouldn't sell papers would it.
> 
> As for Corby, well:
> 
> ...




2bad4y, She can't be guilty, did you know that all around the world, the Mule has untold supporters, I could have that wrong, she may have customers, and they are up set that the supply has dried up. What the hell, the guards in Bali will be having a good time.


----------



## pilots (8 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Addition
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...





Hell Zacko, It must be hard for you, lets see, you are up against a stinking regime, that shocking GG, (would not trust that one) corrupt media, corrupt politicians, twisted and sick posters on this forum, gross abuse of human rights, threats to hurt the MULE, corrupt UNCIVILIZED regime, foul Buddy's on this forum, barbaric racist, and the Australia brainwashed  people, Zacko you sure have a hard road in front of you.


----------



## FPSS (8 January 2009)

> Mr X, a very devout islamic arabic male, frequent visitor to to the mosque, not too politically involved except his dad fire-bombed the american embassy 20 years ago. his next door neighbour of 25 years used to work in an open cut mine and was in charge of explosives. he now makes large firecrackers as a hobby and sells them to the chinese community for chinese new year.
> 
> his brother is not politically motivated either, btu there is a picture of him with osama bin laden before 2001. but he says he only met him once at a party.
> 
> ...




Good point here. Hence why Schapelle Corby isn't sitting at home right now because she cannot prove her innocence. Despite what the laws may say about the onus is on the prosecutor having to prove her guilt, the letter of the laws are not always followed. Whether it is in Australia or Indonesia, both authorities are imperfect. Its' just easier at times, to undo the damage through appeals in Australia, then in Indonesia. 

It is quite an alarming thought isn't it.... if someone puts something in your bag, without your knowledge, you haven't a leg to stand on really, have you? 

Another interesting point made in here is how the media reacted to Schapelle. It was said that if she was ugly they wouldn't have paid her any attention. In part this is true, because we have other Australians detained overseas who have never got even a tenth of the media attention. I doubt they would think themselves ugly but obviously it matters. Or they have good campaign managers who don't let the whole thing explode to the point of no return! 


Travel safe, travel smart.... how safe are you?


----------



## knocker (8 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Addition
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...





medication time zacko lol


----------



## explod (8 January 2009)

knocker said:


> medication time zacko lol




Hope he does not go on yours.

I agree with zacko and I only take tablets for blood pressure.


----------



## Calliope (8 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> It is quite an alarming thought isn't it.... if someone puts something in your bag, without your knowledge, you haven't a leg to stand on really, have you?




Nearly all people caught in possession make the same claim. Somebody else put it in my pocket,handbag, car etc.


----------



## knocker (8 January 2009)

explod said:


> Hope he does not go on yours.
> 
> I agree with zacko and I only take tablets for blood pressure.




Oh no. another of his merry band. Break out the bong cone head. lol


----------



## explod (8 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> Nearly all people caught in possession make the same claim. Somebody else put it in my pocket,handbag, car etc.




At law she was not actually in possession.  She said it was hers but it had been in the airline s possession.   If she had known its entire contents she would not have said that.

Whole thing is a joke, a bad one

"nearly all people"  on what do you base that?  In my time on the beat 80% of suspects nodded the head when caught in possession.


----------



## Calliope (8 January 2009)

explod said:


> "nearly all people"  on what do you base that?  In my time on the beat 80% of suspects nodded the head when caught in possession.




If you caught them, they were probably stoned out of their minds already. They wouldn't know whether they were nodding their heads or shaking them.


----------



## 2BAD4U (8 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> It is quite an alarming thought isn't it.... if someone puts something in your bag, without your knowledge, you haven't a leg to stand on really, have you?




My one question is WHY?  Why would someone put something of such value in a complete strangers bag?  This is absolute fantasy stuff to think that smugglers would put that much dope in a complete strangers bag in the hope of being able to recover it at the other end.

And explod you say 80% admit guilt, that still leaves 20% who are either innocent or lying. And I reckon 19.9% are lying. Isn't possession 9/10ths the law?

:bigun2: X 9


----------



## ColB (8 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *FPSS:*
> 
> "..Another interesting point made in here is how the media reacted to Schapelle. It was said that if she was ugly they wouldn't have paid her any attention. In part this is true, because we have other Australians detained overseas who have never got even a tenth of the media attention. I doubt they would think themselves ugly but obviously it matters..."




"I tend to disagree with this somewhat.  You can be Butt Ugly and still attract the media attention.  Look at Mercedes Corby for example!"


----------



## ColB (8 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *Explod*:
> 
> "...In my time on the beat 80% of suspects nodded the head when caught in possession..."




:bonk:Telephone book :bonk: telephone book :bonk: telephone book :bonk: telephone book


----------



## explod (8 January 2009)

2BAD4U said:


> My one question is WHY?  Why would someone put something of such value in a complete strangers bag?  This is absolute fantasy stuff to think that smugglers would put that much dope in a complete strangers bag in the hope of being able to recover it at the other end.
> 
> And explod you say 80% admit guilt, that still leaves 20% who are either innocent or lying. And I reckon 19.9% are lying. Isn't possession 9/10ths the law?
> 
> :bigun2: X 9




If they have possession.  I would argue that Corby did not have exclusive possession.


----------



## 2BAD4U (8 January 2009)

explod said:


> If they have possession.  I would argue that Corby did not have exclusive possession.




If that were true, then every prosecution by customs and federal police of people caught with stuff in their bags wouldn't stand up in court.

Again I ask the question of why a complete stranger would put something in your bag?

When you travel to these countries it is easy to see how a frequent traveller (read smuggler) could become complacent about getting stuff in illegally.  When I first travelled overseas, going through customs was nothing compared to what it is like coming back into Australia.  And I have been to places where drug smuggelling is high on the agenda - Malaysia, Cambodia, China, Hong Kong, etc.  It always amazes me how I have more trouble getting back into my own country.


----------



## Calliope (8 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> "kay, if you go to communist dictatorship and engage in activities that have anything to do with human rights or the security industry you are either a spy or a trouble maker. what do you expect will happen?"
> 
> Just proving your own ignorance yet again unfortunately because you really are doing yourself an injustice!
> 
> You know absolutely nothing about me or my husband or our situation. Frankly, I don't care to explain myself to you either because you obviously have some trouble with basic comprehension. Also, clearly, you are a very closed minded person who should try to look beyond your own views of what you 'think' you know, and instead of attacking someone like me, whom you don't know anything about.... You should get a bit more aware.




For those who would like to be a "bit more aware" of the chain of events leading up to the arrest of Kay and Kerry Danes in Laos in December 2000, I refer you to the following link. It is an interesting story.

http://www.ruby-sapphire.com/lao_sapphires.htm


----------



## suehprom1 (8 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.
> 
> My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.
> 
> ...




Hey GumNut I have no malice toward the Indonesian people so keep your advise to yourself. What will Schapelle have to surrender a 30day remission? It is not a secret that Indonesia has a serious issue with human rights abuses. I don't give a hoot who your contacts are. In the March 07' U.S State Dept. report on human rights abuses in Indonesia, it stated; The government generally has been unable to adequetely address serious human rights abuses committed in the past. Inadequate resources, weak leadership, and LIMITED ACCOUNTABILITY contributed to continued abuses by security force personnel... The following human rights problems occurred during the year: unlawful killings by security force personnel, terrorists, vigilante groups and mobs, torture, harsh prison conditions; arbitrary detentions; A CORRUPT JUDICIAL SYSTEM, on and on and on..... no secrets there. Not to mention the 2005 beheadings of three teenage girls.  More and more are learning of this and are repulsed.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 January 2009)

Quoting the United States pointing the finger at alleged human rights abuses in Indonesia really made me laugh. This is the country that "it is alleged" doesn't think twice about kidnapping dissidants, placing a bag over their head and sending them to Egypt for torture, then relocating them to Guantanamo Bay for further psychlogical abuse. Get real. 
Reminds me of the slogan during the Vietnam war, "Fighting for peace is like Farking for Chastity".


----------



## knocker (8 January 2009)

ColB said:


> :bonk:Telephone book :bonk: telephone book :bonk: telephone book :bonk: telephone book




lol Got to wonder if he was part of the drug squad with his sympathies towards corby et al


----------



## Calliope (8 January 2009)

knocker said:


> lol Got to wonder if he was part of the drug squad with his sympathies towards corby et al




Yes, it's a bit suss for a an ex-copper to be sympathetic towards a convicted drug smuggler.


----------



## pilots (8 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> Hey GumNut I have no malice toward the Indonesian people so keep your advise to yourself. What will Schapelle have to surrender a 30day remission? It is not a secret that Indonesia has a serious issue with human rights abuses. I don't give a hoot who your contacts are. In the March 07' U.S State Dept. report on human rights abuses in Indonesia, it stated; The government generally has been unable to adequetely address serious human rights abuses committed in the past. Inadequate resources, weak leadership, and LIMITED ACCOUNTABILITY contributed to continued abuses by security force personnel... The following human rights problems occurred during the year: unlawful killings by security force personnel, terrorists, vigilante groups and mobs, torture, harsh prison conditions; arbitrary detentions; A CORRUPT JUDICIAL SYSTEM, on and on and on..... no secrets there. Not to mention the 2005 beheadings of three teenage girls.  More and more are learning of this and are repulsed.




Sue, have just spoke to two young guys who go to Bali regular for the birds,booze,bongs, they always take boards with them, I like this bit, they have NEVER BEEN STOPPED AND CHECKED GOING IN TO BALI EVER, why did they stop the DRUG MULE, they had been told what was coming.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> Hey GumNut I have no malice toward the Indonesian people so keep your advise to yourself. What will Schapelle have to surrender a 30day remission? It is not a secret that Indonesia has a serious issue with human rights abuses. I don't give a hoot who your contacts are. In the March 07' U.S State Dept. report on human rights abuses in Indonesia, it stated; The government generally has been unable to adequetely address serious human rights abuses committed in the past. Inadequate resources, weak leadership, and LIMITED ACCOUNTABILITY contributed to continued abuses by security force personnel... The following human rights problems occurred during the year: unlawful killings by security force personnel, terrorists, vigilante groups and mobs, torture, harsh prison conditions; arbitrary detentions; A CORRUPT JUDICIAL SYSTEM, on and on and on..... no secrets there. Not to mention the 2005 beheadings of three teenage girls.  More and more are learning of this and are repulsed.




All I'm saying is that your intemperate remarks about Indonesia will not change the system there, and will not lead to an improvement in the chances of Ms.Corby getting a remission in her sentence.

I see that as a sensible comment. 

I do miss Zack, even though he couldn't spell venom, or was it you who couldn't spell venom.

Anyway they are my thoughts and it appears more share my thoughts than yours.

gg


----------



## IFocus (8 January 2009)

> Reminds me of the slogan during the Vietnam war, "Fighting for peace is like Farking for Chastity".



Grew up in that period, never heard that one, LOL great quote Nulla


----------



## ColB (8 January 2009)

> originally posted by *Suehprom* to www.Oprah.com/community/thread
> 
> *Enough of her time,FREE in 09'- Schapelle Corby*
> 
> ...




*OPRAH*, Are you there?  *OPRAAAAHHHHH!!!* Are you there?

Oprah's reply:



> Hi, thank you for your interest in Oprah.com. Unfortunately Ms. Winfrey's schedule doesn't allow time to read or respond to message board postings.




Like Oprah really cares Sue!


----------



## FPSS (8 January 2009)

The article posted on Ruby Sapphire.... is written by someone who had no idea what was going on... so he just put his own spin on things! I actually know the person who owns that website. If you keep searching you'll find the usual media spin on things that was created by the Secret Police Colonel who abducted my husband and told the media that I had 160kg of sapphires in my underwear. If you believe that, you'll believe anything.  

Not sure why you are continuing to try and discredit me. After all, I am NO threat to anyone here. 

In reply to the comment made about planting drugs in someone's bag, it happens. Of course the majority of drug mules know exactly what they are doing and yes, many claim they didn't know what it was in their bag or strapped to their body. But there have been some cases where drugs were planted in their bags and they were completely unaware.


----------



## pilots (8 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> The article posted on Ruby Sapphire.... is written by someone who had no idea what was going on... so he just put his own spin on things! I actually know the person who owns that website. If you keep searching you'll find the usual media spin on things that was created by the Secret Police Colonel who abducted my husband and told the media that I had 160kg of sapphires in my underwear. If you believe that, you'll believe anything.
> 
> Not sure why you are continuing to try and discredit me. After all, I am NO threat to anyone here.
> 
> In reply to the comment made about planting drugs in someone's bag, it happens. Of course the majority of drug mules know exactly what they are doing and yes, many claim they didn't know what it was in their bag or strapped to their body. But there have been some cases where drugs were planted in their bags and they were completely unaware.



'

Hell you must have good knickers if you can hold 160kg in them.


----------



## ColB (8 January 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Garpal Gumnut*:
> 
> Sue can you be careful about what you say about the Indonesians.
> 
> ...




GG my contacts in Jakarta have an interest in Sue.  Sue's real name is Harry ####### and resides in New York.  His ID Suehprom is Morpheus spelt in reverse which is the ID of another free Schapelle campaigner.  Harry also uses the ID,  'Dadotara' on other Free Schapelle Campaign sites according to my source.  They're popping up everywhere!!


----------



## Patsy (8 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Sue, have just spoke to two young guys who go to Bali regular for the birds,booze,bongs, they always take boards with them, I like this bit, they have NEVER BEEN STOPPED AND CHECKED GOING IN TO BALI EVER, why did they stop the DRUG MULE, they had been told what was coming.




Preposterous hypothesis, but its better than your Shakespeare poem.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 January 2009)

ColB said:


> GG my contacts in Jakarta have an interest in Sue.  Sue's real name is Harry ####### and resides in New York.  His ID Suehprom is Morpheus spelt in reverse which is the ID of another free Schapelle campaigner.  Harry also uses the ID,  'Dadotara' on other Free Schapelle Campaign sites according to my source.  They're popping up everywhere!!




Very interesting.

My contact Ms.Tingtong's long term boyfriend works for MI5.

He has been posted to New York by the Brits. 

Isn't it a small world. 

He's a bit of a dag, introduces himself as " The name is,  Punt, Dudley Punt".

I'm quite sure Ms.Tingtong will be on the blower , excuse the pun, to him.

gg


----------



## Julia (8 January 2009)

pilots said:


> '
> 
> Hell you must have good knickers if you can hold 160kg in them.



That's what I was thinking.  Can't believe anyone would suggest this.  It would be about twice the weight of a large woman.


----------



## ColB (8 January 2009)

Mercedes has a new modelling shoot with AusRotary.

Can't post the image as it contains graphic scenes involving animals.

See: Post 647 at the following link:

http://ausrotary.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=163101&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=20


----------



## ZackW (8 January 2009)

Buddy said:


> Hey Zack, dont get your knickers in a twist over GG. He's only taking the piss, mate.  As if the Indos pay any attention to ASF, even though there are some fine literary gems that come out of it from time to time. Those gems would be wasted on them though......straight through to the keeper, as they say.




The point is that, whether he/they can deliver or not, he is issuing threats to harm Schapelle Corby to silence this forum on the topic. Whether he is deluded or not, that is vile. It demonstrates what he is.

Similar, his pathetic attempt to trace me, and the implied threats there.  Maybe he will recognize this small subset of info:

City Marburg      
ISP   Telstra Internet 
Latitude: Queensland    -27.5667     
Longitude  152.5833 




varekai said:


> Well guys, I'm out of here. Can't instil common sense between the ears of someone who hasn't got the capacity for logical thought Easier to chat with a monkey!
> "When the finger points to the moon, the imbecile looks at the finger! SEEYA.




They have been brainwashed. Simple as: 



When you combine the media minipulation process with a bunch of sick and twisted people, this is the result. They simply repeat smears they have been fed time and time again. They hide from the concrete facts of the show trial and the racist sentence. They ignore the implications of the cowardly Australian government selling Schapelle Corby's human rights to sustain its relationship with a foul regime.

I can't argue with a word you say Varekai.


----------



## mayk (8 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> I can't argue with a word you say Varekai.




Ofcourse there is a special word in dictionary for people who argue with themselves...


----------



## Patsy (9 January 2009)

explod said:


> At law she was not actually in possession.  She said it was hers but it had been in the airline s possession.   If she had known its entire contents she would not have said that.
> 
> Whole thing is a joke, a bad one
> 
> "nearly all people"  on what do you base that?  In my time on the beat 80% of suspects nodded the head when caught in possession.




:bekloppt: That is an absolutely correct observation Explod.  Court statistics back that up.


----------



## Calliope (9 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> The article posted on Ruby Sapphire.... is written by someone who had no idea what was going on... so he just put his own spin on things! I actually know the person who owns that website. If you keep searching you'll find the usual media spin on things that was created by the Secret Police Colonel who abducted my husband and told the media that I had 160kg of sapphires in my underwear. If you believe that, you'll believe anything.
> 
> Not sure why you are continuing to try and discredit me. After all, I am NO threat to anyone here.
> 
> In reply to the comment made about planting drugs in someone's bag, it happens. Of course the majority of drug mules know exactly what they are doing and yes, many claim they didn't know what it was in their bag or strapped to their body. But there have been some cases where drugs were planted in their bags and they were completely unaware.




You decided to use your own name on the thread. You must have expected people would be curious about your credentials.

There are two sides to every story. Hence your interest in the Corby affair. Corby apologists are putting their *own spin* on her story.

You threw your hat into the ring when you made a mean-spirited attack on Slim Pickins (#746 above) for simply posing a question that was being commonly asked eight years ago when you were caught trying to flee Laos with $50,000.


----------



## pilots (9 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> The point is that, whether he/they can deliver or not, he is issuing threats to harm Schapelle Corby to silence this forum on the topic. Whether he is deluded or not, that is vile. It demonstrates what he is.
> 
> Similar, his pathetic attempt to trace me, and the implied threats there.  Maybe he will recognize this small subset of info:
> 
> ...





 Zack, you must have been promised some good pussy, or you have been brainwashed, what is it?? Not many sleeps now Zacko. 5840.


----------



## 2BAD4U (9 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> the racist sentence.




Racist Sentence?!?  She got 20 years, if it was one of their own she would have been shot.  She got off lightly.

:bigun2: + 9


----------



## knocker (9 January 2009)

2BAD4U said:


> Racist Sentence?!?  She got 20 years, if it was one of their own she would have been shot.  She got off lightly.
> 
> :bigun2: + 9




If she was up for the squad, zacko would have blindly thrown himself in front of the barrage to save his distressed damsol lol


----------



## FPSS (9 January 2009)

> You decided to use your own name on the thread. You must have expected people would be curious about your credentials.




That's coz I have nothing to hide.  I thought you guys might appreciate some honesty. 



> There are two sides to every story. Hence your interest in the Corby affair. Corby apologists are putting their own spin on her story.




I'll give you that. Sorry but even eight years passing doesn't lessen the emotion I still feel at being put in that situation. My kids still haven't gotten over it.... and I suppose I haven't either. It's a terrible situation to be in when your whole life is put on public display. Mud sticks I suppose.... and so many people still stuck in that prison in Laos who may never see their families again. I'm not talking the druggies [10% population in Phonthong], I'm talking the political prisoners who wanted democracy. Got hooked on the line that the US fed them...blaa blaa blaa.

As for my interest in the Corby affair..... I took an interest because I wanted to make sure her lawyers knew what they were up against.... if you have drugs in your bag in Indonesia and you can't prove where they come from, then you will be sentenced BIG time if you try fighting Indonesia and making them lose face. I stayed involved as an observer because I watched what a mess they made of her case and thought, surely these people can't seriously think that this approach is going to work in her favour. Right up until the court sentencing they seriously thought she'd get off. 

There were several things that interested me from a legal point of view, not an emotional point of view. And these related to the fact that how could anyone get 4.2kg of mj through two Aussie airports undetected... when they were not under police covert surveillance.... and why wouldn't anyone test the drugs to prove their origin? In the interests of public safety I would have thought they ought to do at least that. I think there are many lessons to be learnt from examining her case. 



> You threw your hat into the ring when you made a mean-spirited attack on Slim Pickins (#746 above) for simply posing a question that was being commonly asked eight years ago when you were caught trying to flee Laos with $50,000.




My apologies to Slim.  .... as for the fleeing.... I and my children were being evacuated by the Australian Embassy following the kidnapping of my husband. That cash I was carrying was a payroll funds for my subcontractors. I declared it at the border but that never made the papers. It was a non event, and returned to me at the court six months later along with the money the Laos authorities froze in my account.

Laos didn't have ATM's and cheque clearing stations. The banking was such that you'd reverse your pick up to the bank and they'd load your money into rubbish bags and then you'd drive off. lol. hence why the majority of foriegn investors, including the embassy frequently take cash in and over the border to conduct business transactions. It's perfectly legal. Hence why the Governor of Laos relaxed the laws to enable people to do this as every day practice. 

The media always puts their own spin on things to sell papers. Thank god the Australian Government knew what was going on.

I might have believed the undies story had they been mens undies.... extra strong elastic and pocket in the front!


----------



## Calliope (9 January 2009)

FPSS said:


> I might have believed the undies story had they been mens undies.... extra strong elastic and pocket in the front!




 That adds *weight* to your story. The Laos police must have been pretty dumb. It would take a real live four-footed mule to carry 160Kg.:horse:


----------



## pilots (9 January 2009)

ColB said:


> Mercedes has a new modelling shoot with AusRotary.
> 
> Can't post the image as it contains graphic scenes involving animals.
> 
> ...




 Col, are all them posters on that site part of the world wide following that the DRUG MULE has??


----------



## Agentm (9 January 2009)

kay

i assume here you may have contact with tony wilson.. if so is there any chance you can ask tony wilson to put a few posts here?

the debate is at times interesting.. often extremely emotional. tony wilson would be a brilliant addition

just a thought


----------



## Go Nuke (9 January 2009)

Guilty or not the sentence she got was HUGELY excessive in my opinion!!

Pot doesnt kill people like heroin, and Ive not heard of people killing other people to fund the pot smoking habit rofl.

The long sentence is the only injustice imo.:bong:


----------



## pilots (9 January 2009)

Go Nuke said:


> Guilty or not the sentence she got was HUGELY excessive in my opinion!!
> 
> Pot doesnt kill people like heroin, and Ive not heard of people killing other people to fund the pot smoking habit rofl.
> 
> The long sentence is the only injustice imo.:bong:




Yes I agree, but if our government had not stepped in, the other short sentence was the bullet. She is one very lucky MULE. How many more sleeps Zacko.


----------



## Patsy (9 January 2009)

Go Nuke said:


> Guilty or not the sentence she got was HUGELY excessive in my opinion!!
> 
> Pot doesnt kill people like heroin, and Ive not heard of people killing other people to fund the pot smoking habit rofl.
> 
> The long sentence is the only injustice imo.:bong:




Schapelle was found guilty based on the MJ being in her bag and the testimony of a customs officer.  All other forensic evidence was simply not available to her to be heard at trial.  It is completely appropriate and warranted that the verdict and sentence be challenged.  The lack of proper customs and police procedures, the trial and her sentence are an outstanding example of an extremely sick and unhealthy judicial system.


----------



## FPSS (9 January 2009)

I sent Tony Wilson an email alerting him to your kind invitation. Not sure if he will find his way here... is really busy with his job. 

In any case, his book has a section in the back called 'Facts and the Myths'. I think it is worth looking at because it actually conflicts with what the media put out, and hence, the basis of a lot of misconceptions.

It provides the answers to questions like: 

Did Schapelle travel regularly to Bali?
Was was she going there?
Why was her sister there?
Why did she take her BB there?
Did her sister own a surf shop?

.... and a whole bunch of other facts written by Tony Wilson, who was at the time the Chief Police Reporter at the Gold Coast Bulletin.

An interesting read: titled Schapelle - the facts, the evidence, the truth.


----------



## Patsy (9 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Yes I agree, but if our government had not stepped in, .....




Pilot - where did you source this info from?


----------



## ewann (9 January 2009)

pilots said:


> Yes I agree, but if our government had not stepped in...



I'd also like to know the source.



Patsy said:


> Schapelle was found guilty based on the MJ being in her bag and the testimony of a customs officer.  All other forensic evidence was simply not available to her to be heard at trial.  It is completely appropriate and warranted that the verdict and sentence be challenged.  *The lack of proper customs and police procedures, the trial and her sentence are an outstanding example of an extremely sick and unhealthy judicial system.*



It's a pity that the customs officer didn't speak fluent English, let alone conversational English, as this would have allowed for some dialogue to take place-possibly making sure that nothing was lost in translation.  Heaps of information can be taken out of context and misconstrued when one doesn't fully understand the language.  Also seems a bit tragic, to me, that the defence team wasn't allowed to cross examine the "witness". :headshake

Patsy, you're spot on about the "sick and unhealthy judicial system."  It is disastrous to human rights world wide to allow such practices (or lack there of) to occur.  We must not sit by idly-we must be the voices saying this injustice is unacceptable and will not be tolerated.  We aren't just talking about Schapelle, we are talking about our own rights.  _To Finish FPSS's quote:_ "Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere. *We are caught in an inescapable network of mutuality, tied in a single garment of destiny. Whatever affects one directly, affects all indirectly.*" - MLK, Jr.


----------



## ZackW (9 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> Pilot - where did you source this info from?




He has no source for anything. Just look at his posting history, and the vile comments throughout. He reproduces one smear after another as fed by the media, clearly relishing that poor womans suffering. He has nothing to offer except of foul comments. Sick.

For realism, Schu's posts, which are long since buried, provide a reasonable reflection. She never had a trial or a chance, her human rights were abused systematically, and the sentence was racist/political (3/4 years would have been the norm).

I will re-post Schu's posts below.


----------



## ZackW (9 January 2009)

Post 1:



schu said:


> I came across this thread quite randomly when I was searching something regarding Schapelle Corby, and having read the whole thread through, I felt compelled to post. My goal is to work as a human rights lawyer. For a number of years now, I have been involved with many organisations and causes, everything from the death penalty to rape in the Congo to specific cases. Schapelle Corby is only one of those.
> 
> I first took interest in her situation with regard to the fairness of her trial and the broader context of Indonesia's legal system with respect to international standards. I did not initially concern myself with questions relating to her guilt or innocence. However, over time, with extensive research, including access to official court documents, I have become entirely convinced of her innocence.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZackW (9 January 2009)

Post 2:



schu said:


> ……………..continued
> 
> It is true that the Corbys do not come across well to the public. They are not particularly well-educated and some members of the family, such as Clinton and James, have done some dodgy things. But there would be hundreds of thousands of families with similar histories. It is just that we don't hear about them because they are not scrutinised by the media to such an extent. In the case of James, it is apparent that he broke into the house he did because he had heard that they had some connection to the drugs found in his sister's bag and was hoping to find evidence to free her. It was an utterly stupid thing to do, but that doesn't automatically translate to him being a family of drug traffickers. In fact, it suggests the opposite. And once again, the Australian police have never suggested that the Corbys are a family of traffickers, nor indeed that this incident was somehow indicative of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZackW (9 January 2009)

This is the reality: gross abuse of human rights, and a racist/political sentence.

Subsequently we have had 4 years of opinion management to extract the government from the hook of public opinion, thus maintaining its relationship with Indonesia:



We have even reached the point at which Decembers global protest, the first one for an Australian in the history of the nation, was completely hidden from the Australian public:



No wonder there are so many brainwashed sickies on here. They have bought into every smear they have been fed, completely forgetting the reality which Schu discusses above.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> This is the reality: gross abuse of human rights, and a racist/political sentence.
> 
> Subsequently we have had 4 years of opinion management to extract the government from the hook of public opinion, thus maintaining its relationship with Indonesia:
> 
> ...




Do you have anything new to contribute mate, this is getting a bit boring.

Its a forum not a tumble dryer.

gg


----------



## Julia (9 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Its a forum not a tumble dryer.
> 
> gg


----------



## Patsy (10 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> This is the reality: gross abuse of human rights, and a racist/political sentence.
> 
> Subsequently we have had 4 years of opinion management to extract the government from the hook of public opinion, thus maintaining its relationship with Indonesia:
> 
> ...




I am not concerned about others on this site.  Generally speaking there are  a lot of flawed ideas based on lack of knowledge of basic principals of law and a general lack of knowledge of the case by the writers.  Which in some instances seem to be followed by various attempts to maintain what is perceived to be the dominate status quo. It doesn't anger, irritate or threaten me. 

I think a lot of people have used Schapelle as a scapegoat to express their anger at media saturation, or drug smugglers or her family or whatever,  and have been unable to separate the issues.  

There is no way in the world Schapelle presents any threat to any society and her harsh sentence is unwarranted.  

I agree completely with what you are saying ZackW.  This case is about the gross abuse of basic human rights to obtain justice.  It is a great pity that the Australian Media are either too stupid, too scared or too complacent to produce nothing other than material designed for the "entertainment" market.  [Channel 7 term used to describe its position in the defamation case].


----------



## suehprom1 (10 January 2009)

ColB said:


> GG my contacts in Jakarta have an interest in Sue.  Sue's real name is Harry ####### and resides in New York.  His ID Suehprom is Morpheus spelt in reverse which is the ID of another free Schapelle campaigner.  Harry also uses the ID,  'Dadotara' on other Free Schapelle Campaign sites according to my source.  They're popping up everywhere!!




Ok ColB, give your self a star. Harry from NY. My opinion is the same. I believe Schapelle is innocent, received an unfair trial due to a predetermination by the judge and a flawed investigation. Former Police Chief Sugiarto said so himself. 

As far as the M15 chatter is that supposed to be directed to me? Clarify would you.


----------



## ColB (10 January 2009)

> Originally posted by Harry in Drag *SuehProm*:
> 
> Ok ColB, give your self a star. Harry from NY. My opinion is the same. I believe Schapelle is innocent, received an unfair trial due to a predetermination by the judge and a flawed investigation. Former Police Chief Sugiarto said so himself.
> 
> As far as the M15 chatter is that supposed to be directed to me? Clarify would you.




Harry, if you read my posts you'll find nowhere where I mention M15 so I think your question is misdirected.

Gotta go, have to go and put the Lycra on and go for a ride into Carlton for my Coffee!


----------



## knocker (10 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Do you have anything new to contribute mate, this is getting a bit boring.
> 
> Its a forum not a tumble dryer.
> 
> gg




lol zacko is all whacked out


----------



## Patsy (10 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in Jakarta are getting quite upset about this thread. They are a proud people and do not want to lose face.
> gg




Extract from an article in the Australian printed yesterday. 

"Observers rely on very narrow indicators to measure Indonesia's democratic progress, things like press freedom and ratification of international human rights instruments, but what we should really be looking at is the strength of the rule of law in this country and whether the Government is serious about reforming the police, the judiciary and the military intelligence. There needs to be clear regulation in this area:"

Well Garbled Dumnut,  guess your  contacts are going to be even more peeved with this then.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 January 2009)

Dear chief inspector Zack 

can you please ping me and give my location and provider too as i seem to have lost my way home after new years .

any help would be appreciated

p.s wanna buy a " Dopers do it best " tshirt ?

on special to ASF members this month only


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> Extract from an article in the Australian printed yesterday.
> 
> "Observers rely on very narrow indicators to measure Indonesia's democratic progress, things like press freedom and ratification of international human rights instruments, but what we should really be looking at is the strength of the rule of law in this country and whether the Government is serious about reforming the police, the judiciary and the military intelligence. There needs to be clear regulation in this area:"
> 
> Well Garbled Dumnut,  guess your  contacts are going to be even more peeved with this then.




Patsy darling , you used call me that in the seventies you downanddirty thang you.

Edwina sends her love and sniffles. 

Working class drugs don't work.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (10 January 2009)

Be careful GG, zack and his mate are installing listening and tracking devices into our boogie boards as we speak!


----------



## Canadianguy (10 January 2009)

*You're Missing Something*

Hello from Canada

I think you guys are missing something important.

Some of you want Schapelle to rot in jail? Fine. They keep her in jail until she's 45 or so.

What do you think is going to happen then? She's going to come back to Australia with no skills, no education, and poor health.

You're creating a permanent welfare case, my friends. She's going to wind up living on the dole, and she'll probably be in and out of hospitals for the rest of her life. By the time she dies, the Australian government will have spent over a million dollars on her.

That's what long term incarceration in an Asian prison is going to do to her. They don't have educational programs over there.

If you don't care about her, at least have some compassion for the taxpayers!

We are talking about a non-violent, first time offender. Don't you think it would be a good idea to get her out now, bring her home, put her to work?

Warehousing people like her is not the answer.

Canadianguy


----------



## ColB (10 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *NunTheWiser:*
> 
> "Dear chief inspector Zack
> 
> ...




Some people think this thread as boring.
Some people think this thread is like a tumble dryer.
Some people think this thread goes around in circles.

I think it is quite entertaining at times listening to *some* of the Pro Corby paranoid schizophrenics push their case but they *always get gazumped* by the intelligent posters like GG, Pilots and this latest classic by Nunthewiser. 

Anyway my sources have come up with another gem of ZackW on youtube.

*Its called leave Schapelle alone!*

Enjoy  http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=LWSjUe0FyxQ


----------



## nunthewiser (10 January 2009)

*Re: You're Missing Something*



Canadianguy said:


> Hello from Canada
> 
> I think you guys are missing something important.
> 
> ...




Hey thats a fair post actually and admit it holds weight

but the way i see things too is the old "do the crime do the time " motto also 

the fact is that she was silly enough to tread on a harsher countrys toes and now has to pay the price

but again i reiterate what you have stated in your post is a fair comment

avaniceday


----------



## ColB (10 January 2009)

> Originally Posted by CanadianGuy:
> 
> "...You're creating a permanent welfare case, my friends. She's going to wind up living on the dole, and she'll probably be in and out of hospitals for the rest of her life. By the time she dies, the Australian government will have spent over a million dollars on her..."




I think you'll find Schapelle will make a million dollars out of her book and all the media interviews etc etc..  

Funny when you think about it.  It will in a sense be Corby's revenge to take back from the media (money) their alleged contribution to her denial of freedom today.

ZackW will be there waiting with open arms for her


----------



## Canadianguy (10 January 2009)

ColB said:


> I think you'll find Schapelle will make a million dollars out of her book and all the media interviews etc etc..
> ZackW will be there waiting with open arms for her




ColB:

Schapelle's book is subject to Australian Proceeds of Crime legislation. She is not allowed to collect anything from the proceeds, and I suspect media interviews work the same way.

Nunthewiser:

Ever hear of Mandatory Minimums? It was a policy introduced by several US jurisdictions way back in the 1980's - harsh minimum sentences for drugs. It turned into a social policy disaster - broken families, abandoned and damaged kids.....in one state (Michigan, if I remember correctly) so many people were locked up that the budget for prisons began to exceed the budget for education. And after 10-15 years of this, the laws were changed because it just wasn't working.

Indonesia has been handing out life sentences and executing people for drugs for years. So how is their War on Drugs going? You tell me. Are their policies doing any good? I'm going to guess that the answer is no.

Drugs is a complex problem. It's a medical problem, a poverty problem, an education problem, and a law enforcement problem. You need an approach that covers all the bases. Locking people up and throwing away the key is for violent drug lords. For your typical low level drug mule, there are better ways to deal with the situation.

Never mind whether Schapelle is guilty or innocent. Look at the larger picture.

Candianguy


----------



## nunthewiser (10 January 2009)

Canadianguy said:


> ColB:
> 
> Schapelle's book is subject to Australian Proceeds of Crime legislation. She is not allowed to collect anything from the proceeds, and I suspect media interviews work the same way.
> 
> ...




I am not here to debate whether a countrys laws and sentencing is harsh or not , personally couldnt care.The fact of the matter IS , ppl know there is a death penalty , ppl know indo deals harshly with trafickers of drugs , so with all this knowledge available and they still persist in playing russian roullette with said laws, well they wear the penalty if they get caught.......simple really .


----------



## nunthewiser (10 January 2009)

p.s 

re proceeds of crime

i think one will find there is ways of scooting round this when it comes to literature ........... ask chopper to help corby about this matter


----------



## ColB (10 January 2009)

> Originally posted by CanadianGuy:
> 
> ColB:
> 
> Schapelle's book is subject to Australian Proceeds of Crime legislation. She is not allowed to collect anything from the proceeds, and I suspect media interviews work the same way.




I’m well aware of Australian Proceeds of Crime legislation.  It may not be as much of an issue as you think given she was charged and convicted in Indonesia.  Regardless, a book will be forthcoming and the remuneration may not be as obvious as a cheque in the bank.  If all else fails she could do Ralph or homegirls magazine.



> Nunthewiser:
> 
> Ever hear of Mandatory Minimums? It was a policy introduced by several US jurisdictions way back in the 1980's - harsh minimum sentences for drugs. It turned into a social policy disaster - broken families, abandoned and damaged kids.....in one state (Michigan, if I remember correctly) *so many people were locked up that the budget for prisons began to exceed the budget for education*. And after 10-15 years of this, the laws were changed because it just wasn't working.




So let’s look at the BIG PICTURE.  When its all said and done it was about money, Government not wanting to or unable to spend.  As for your social policy disaster, broken families, abandoned and damaged kids that’s what can happen when anyone goes to jail for whatever offence.  Why don’t we just legalize drug use.  For that matter, why not legalize burglary that could save a lot of the courts and Police time as well.  Oh, they’re only dope smokers you’ll say, the dope smokers that break into homes to support their habit, the dope smokers that drive vehicles when they shouldn’t, the dope smoker who becomes violent and irrational after too many bongs.



> Indonesia has been handing out life sentences and executing people for drugs for years. So how is their War on Drugs going? You tell me. Are their policies doing any good? I'm going to guess that the answer is no.




My guess is Indonesia’s drug policy is reasonably effective.  Those that have been executed or have life sentences are no longer peddling drugs and for those that have a brain will think twice about taking drugs into Bali.  Seems to be working!!



> Drugs is a complex problem. It's a medical problem, a poverty problem, an education problem, and a law enforcement problem. You need an approach that covers all the bases. Locking people up and throwing away the key is for violent drug lords. For your typical low level drug mule, there are better ways to deal with the situation.




Drugs is a CHOICE problem not a poverty problem, not a medical problem or a law enforcement problem.  The only merit in your last paragraph is that Education has to be a main part of the key.  They have drug awareness programs in the school environment in most places so once having been exposed to the health dangers etc it becomes a matter of CHOICE.  A ‘low level drug mule’ is still a part of the serious crime of Drug Trafficking.  4 PLUS KILOS is not low level no matter how much you try and water it down.


----------



## Julia (10 January 2009)

Canadianguy said:


> Drugs is a complex problem. It's a medical problem, a poverty problem, an education problem, and a law enforcement problem. You need an approach that covers all the bases. Locking people up and throwing away the key is for violent drug lords. For your typical low level drug mule, there are better ways to deal with the situation.
> 
> 
> Candianguy



So what would you suggest is the answer?  The approach that 'covers all the bases'?


----------



## Calliope (10 January 2009)

ColB said:


> I’m well aware of Australian Proceeds of Crime legislation.  It may not be as much of an issue as you think given she was charged and convicted in Indonesia.  Regardless, a book will be forthcoming and the remuneration may not be as obvious as a cheque in the bank.  If all else fails she could do Ralph or homegirls magazine.




Don't forget Col that that if Corby serves her full term she will look more like matriarch Rosleigh  Rose than a cover girl, and the airbrush can only do so much. For the same reason I doubt that the media or the publishers will be chasing her. After all everybody knows her story and all the spins that her apologists have put on it, and books about life in Asian jails are legion.

Maybe a romance would help but I think even that her greatest admirer, Zach, will also have moved on by then, maybe to a younger damsel in distress. But of course. new admirers keep turning up

As for her getting a job.. No Corby has ever done an honest day's work.


----------



## suehprom1 (10 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> My contact Ms.Tingtong's long term boyfriend works for MI5.
> 
> ...



  OK so I guess since ColB backpeddled on my inquisition, I pose it to you gg. This is Harry from N.Y. You made reference to your contact, MI5 and a small world considering someones posting in N.Y. So I direct my question more accurately to you , what are you infering? Listen, people from America, Canada, South America, Europe and believe it or not even Australia, in spite of the media manipulation movement are hearing about this injustice and abuse of human rights and are voiceing their outrage. This mob mentality of those who want to see blood, rubberneckers, are the same mob that screamed, albeit many years ago,"give us Barabas". Hey maybe I'll use that pseudonym next...


----------



## Patsy (10 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Patsy darling , you used call me that in the seventies you downanddirty thang you.
> 
> Edwina sends her love and sniffles.
> 
> ...




Garbals - sweetie,darling, pet -  you didn't respond to my post.  

Remember, you were warning someone else to be careful of what they said about Indonesian human rights violations, because the content of the threat were upsetting the them.   

Something about friends in high places in Jakarta,  MI5 and the power of love.  etc etc

Yet your not commenting at all about the article that ran in yesterdays Australian on same subject?

How come so silent?


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> Sorry, but you are not bright enough to interpret them. You have fallen for this process, remember:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO!!.oh dear .....but zack darl .i have read up on this drug trafficker , i have formed my view that she deserves the time , i have read and watched all this spam that you keep spewing .........

but because i disagree with your one eyed infatuated view of her .....im the dim one ???

geeez spare me darl


----------



## Patsy (11 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I am not here to debate whether a countrys laws and sentencing is harsh or not , personally couldnt care.The fact of the matter IS , ppl know there is a death penalty , ppl know indo deals harshly with trafickers of drugs , so with all this knowledge available and they still persist in playing russian roullette with said laws, well they wear the penalty if they get caught.......simple really .




I understand the judgement you make, however what of the cases that fall outside the preconceived idea of what a drug smuggler is.  Such as the very young or the mentally retarded? 

Do you view their cases as being different?


----------



## knocker (11 January 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still kicking. Full marks to zacko the whacko. ROFLMAO


----------



## nulla nulla (11 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> OK so I guess since ColB backpeddled on my inquisition, I pose it to you gg. This is Harry from N.Y. You made reference to your contact, MI5 and a small world considering someones posting in N.Y. So I direct my question more accurately to you , what are you infering? Listen, people from America, Canada, South America, Europe and believe it or not even Australia, in spite of the media manipulation movement are hearing about this injustice and abuse of human rights and are voiceing their outrage. This mob mentality of those who want to see blood, rubberneckers, are the same mob that screamed, albeit many years ago,"give us Barabas". Hey maybe I'll use that pseudonym next...




This is the most amazing leap of perspective I have ever witnessed. Now we are supposed to compare this grubby little drug trafficker in an Indonesian Jail, caught, charged and convicted of importing drugs, with JC????? 

Does this make the grubby little drug traffickers supporters "disciples"? 
Are we witnessing the birth of a new religion?

Please.....give us a break.


----------



## Calliope (11 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Does this make the grubby little drug traffickers supporters "disciples"?
> Are we witnessing the birth of a new religion?
> 
> Please.....give us a break.




Strangely enough, religion often features in in the attachment that some misguided people form for convicted criminals.

Like the newbies appearing on this thread, they ignore that fact that criminals like Corby are trashy people from trashy families, and are incapable of reform, and that there are thousands of  innocent people in much more dire straits who need support.

They are sucked in by the apologists' spin like moths to a flame. These people are pathetic. Ignore them and they lose any relevance..


----------



## BassForce1 (11 January 2009)

Personally I suspect that some of these people pushing Schapelles guilt are either Journos or Spin doctors who are working on the Corby smear campaign. One give away is that they use big words as well as refering to the Corbys as white trash. If they are the ones pushing this slander in forums. Then of course you wont be able to change their opinions. Also it's not suprising that they would use any trick in the book to make us look stupid. It will all blow up in their faces in the end. All the facts presented that support Corby and her family are out there for the whole world to see anyway. There is nothing you detractors and Corby haters can do to stop it. We will have the last laugh in the end. While the rest of you continue to squirm and belt out your deranged repetative baseless claims like the angry diseased rodents that you are.


----------



## Calliope (11 January 2009)

Another one. :screwy: Where do they come from? ::dunno:.


----------



## Judd (11 January 2009)

Of the few things I fail to understand is this:

Why do Australians who go overseas and break the laws of the host country expect any help or sympathy whatsoever?

Like Thailand.  Oh bugger the airlines are stuffed due to civil disorder so the Oz Government has to get me out of here.  Stuff it, bro.

You go there, you obey the county's laws and you put up with inconveniences (including the lack of conveniences.)  Don't call on our backpocket when things are not as you expect or you miss your next appointment in London you poor diddums.

No longer interested - and I never was.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> Another one. :screwy: Where do they come from? ::dunno:.




Guesses that they are one in the same person to be honest ..typing similar , attitude similar, insults similar..............


----------



## suehprom1 (11 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> This is the most amazing leap of perspective I have ever witnessed. Now we are supposed to compare this grubby little drug trafficker in an Indonesian Jail, caught, charged and convicted of importing drugs, with JC?????
> 
> Does this make the grubby little drug traffickers supporters "disciples"?
> Are we witnessing the birth of a new religion?
> ...




Just pointing out an epitome of mob mentality enduced by a few small voices in the background swaying the popular opinion. Sorry if that point sailed over your head. Were you a believer in Schapelle's innocence at one time? Odds are you were. What changed your mind ? Was it one of those small voices leading you , you little lamb.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 January 2009)

BassForce1 said:


> Personally I suspect that some of these people pushing Schapelles guilt are either Journos or Spin doctors who are working on the Corby smear campaign. One give away is that they use big words as well as refering to the Corbys as white trash. If they are the ones pushing this slander in forums. Then of course you wont be able to change their opinions. Also it's not suprising that they would use any trick in the book to make us look stupid. It will all blow up in their faces in the end. All the facts presented that support Corby and her family are out there for the whole world to see anyway. There is nothing you detractors and Corby haters can do to stop it. We will have the last laugh in the end. While the rest of you continue to squirm and belt out your deranged repetative baseless claims like the angry diseased rodents that you are.




Don't hate her, don't hate her family and don't care for posters refering to her and her family as "trash". However, for every so called "fact" supporting her and her family there is a negative "fact". Simple perspective of the matter is that she was caught with drugs in her possession trying to enter a sovereign country where she was subsequently tried, convicted and sentenced. As for "having the last laugh in the end", we are already 4 years down the road and I can't see it being a laughing event for anyone at such time she completes her sentence, reduced or otherwise.


----------



## stockGURU (11 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> Just pointing out an epitome of mob mentality enduced by a few small voices in the background swaying the popular opinion. Sorry if that point sailed over your head. Were you a believer in Schapelle's innocence at one time? Odds are you were. What changed your mind ? Was it one of those small voices leading you , you little lamb.




I, for one, have never believed in Schapelle's innocence.

Nobody has ever been able to satisfactorily explain to me how over nine pounds of hydroponic marijuana just appears in someone's boogie board bag. I've heard all the conspiracy theories and they all sounds like rubbish to me.

For some reason this very silly girl tried to smuggle a huge amount of marijuana into a country that is very tough on drugs and she has paid a very heavy price.

I just hope that her experience serves as a deterrent to others.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

BassForce1 said:


> like the angry diseased rodents that you are.






suehprom1 said:


> Was it one of those small voices leading you , you little lamb.




Dear mods ......look enoughs enough guys ,  From my observations in this thread there is ONE poster using at least 5 different names ..same typing style , same attitude , same insults , same boring crap to be honest . look i may be wrong BUT a quick skim through this thread will show MANY similiarities in type style from some of our newer posters

can i start a few new accounts so i can reply in quadraphonic sound also ?


----------



## Patsy (11 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Guesses that they are one in the same person to be honest ..typing similar , attitude similar, insults similar..............




I posted a question to you in relation to a comment you made earlier - see post 808.  Just wondering if you have seen it.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> I understand the judgement you make, however what of the cases that fall outside the preconceived idea of what a drug smuggler is.  Such as the very young or the mentally retarded?
> 
> Do you view their cases as being different?




so are you calling chapelle corby retarded or are you just trying to take focus off the fact that yet another drug trafficer been caught and unhappy with her sentence ?

do the crime do the time ...
hope she can knit


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Dear mods ......look enoughs enough guys ,  From my observations in this thread there is ONE poster using at least 5 different names ..same typing style , same attitude , same insults , same boring crap to be honest . look i may be wrong BUT a quick skim through this thread will show MANY similiarities in type style from some of our newer posters
> 
> can i start a few new accounts so i can reply in quadraphonic sound also ?




Someone has thrown up a link to this thread on a Schapelle Corby supporters forum and that's where all these Schapelle supporters are coming from.

There is no evidence of anyone using more than one user name. 

However, if the insults don't stop immediately (from both sides) I will be dishing out some infractions and/or account suspensions. Be warned, I have a bad case of the flu and I'm very cranky.

So argue all you want, but do it without the personal insults.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

thanks for that


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> I posted a question to you in relation to a comment you made earlier - see post 808.  Just wondering if you have seen it.




just a quick querie...what has your question got to do with chappelle corby ?


----------



## Patsy (11 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> so are you calling chapelle corby retarded or are you just trying to take focus off the fact that yet another drug trafficer been caught and unhappy with her sentence ?
> 
> do the crime do the time ...
> hope she can knit




No nunthewiser, I am asking you if you view the very young or mentally retarded in the same manner as you view all drug smugglers as per your earlier post.  Or do you consider them to be outside the variables.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

My thoughts on peoples individual afflictions/age have absolutely nothing to do with this thread and i am here to discuss the matter of chappele corby being convicted of being a DRUG trafficker .


----------



## ZackW (11 January 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> However, if the insults don't stop immediately (from both sides) I will be dishing out some infractions and/or account suspensions. Be warned, I have a bad case of the flu and I'm very cranky. So argue all you want, but do it without the personal insults.




As I am the main target for those insults I obviously welcome this.

I hope that this also includes threats to Schapelle Corby's welfare, as regularly posted by 'Garpal Gumnut': "Unfortunately some contacts of mine in the Foreign Affairs Dept. of Indonesia who monitor web sites such as ours have taken a dim view of his exercise. So it may go against her."

And vile inhuman comments like these, which litter this thread:

_Originally Posted by knocker:
How sad she is locked in a cage lol maybe she is vying for an acting career. Or maybe she had a rough night with the wardens.

Originally Posted by pilots 
You lame ducks can cry all you like, I would suggest that you stock up on tears, you will need them, as you still have 16 YEARS TO GO.

Originally Posted by Calliope 
Hopefully Corby won't be able to corrupt the gene pool while she is incarcerated. So that's a plus.​_



stockGURU said:


> Nobody has ever been able to satisfactorily explain to me how over nine pounds of hydroponic marijuana just appears in someone's boogie board bag. I've heard all the conspiracy theories and they all sounds like rubbish to me.




Then perhaps you should look a little more closely. There are MANY explanations, most of them FAR more convincing than the idea that Schapelle placed them there.

Did you see the FOI data revealed the other week, about the drug operation at Sydney Airport at the same TIME as Schapelle flew from there? I thought not: the revelation was hidden from you by the Australian media.

This is why I keep posting THIS:

Because opinions are framed by smears, and BY WHAT THEY HIDE FROM YOU.

Then there  are all the compelling pointers that the Indonesians placed the drugs, to obtain massive 'war on drugs' funding. Of course, we know there is no corruption there, don't we! See this page:
http://www.schapelle.net/blog/2008/07/fiscal-politics-corruption-mood-music.html

And the politics here:
http://www.schapelle.net/blog/2008/10/international-politics-and-schapelle.html

And then there are the generic issues, such as the gross abuse of her human rights, which Schu covered to some degree earlier. I will re-post them below, but the implications of the Australian government covering for these are dire. They have sold YOUR human rights and those of every other Australian by giving the green light to this. Yet most people are totally unaware of this aspect! 

Back again to the media campaign I guess.


----------



## ZackW (11 January 2009)

Part 1 (see last post):



schu said:


> I came across this thread quite randomly when I was searching something regarding Schapelle Corby, and having read the whole thread through, I felt compelled to post. My goal is to work as a human rights lawyer. For a number of years now, I have been involved with many organisations and causes, everything from the death penalty to rape in the Congo to specific cases. Schapelle Corby is only one of those.
> 
> I first took interest in her situation with regard to the fairness of her trial and the broader context of Indonesia's legal system with respect to international standards. I did not initially concern myself with questions relating to her guilt or innocence. However, over time, with extensive research, including access to official court documents, I have become entirely convinced of her innocence.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZackW (11 January 2009)

Part 2:



schu said:


> ……………..continued
> 
> It is true that the Corbys do not come across well to the public. They are not particularly well-educated and some members of the family, such as Clinton and James, have done some dodgy things. But there would be hundreds of thousands of families with similar histories. It is just that we don't hear about them because they are not scrutinised by the media to such an extent. In the case of James, it is apparent that he broke into the house he did because he had heard that they had some connection to the drugs found in his sister's bag and was hoping to find evidence to free her. It was an utterly stupid thing to do, but that doesn't automatically translate to him being a family of drug traffickers. In fact, it suggests the opposite. And once again, the Australian police have never suggested that the Corbys are a family of traffickers, nor indeed that this incident was somehow indicative of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calliope (11 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Don't hate her, don't hate her family and don't care for posters refering to her and her family as "trash".




So you don't like "grubby little drug traffickers" (your words) referred to as "trash".

Why?


----------



## Patsy (11 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> My thoughts on peoples individual afflictions/age have absolutely nothing to do with this thread and i am here to discuss the matter of chappele corby being convicted of being a DRUG trafficker .




Nunthewiser you are an extremely cowardly man.   Your post that I questioned was not specifically in relation to Schapelle,  it was in relation to all drug smugglers.

For the benefit of others,  Nunthewiser is well aware that Indonesia passed down a sentence of 10 years to Sibel Yalvac a 21 year old Dutch national who has the mental age of a 12 year old.  Sibel is unable to distinguish between cause and consequence and is unable to count to 12.  Sibel was arrested in 2003 and sentenced in 2004.

Sibel was set up by her former employee to carry 4800 ecstasy capsules into Jakarta.  Sibel was paid to carry the drugs, she wanted the money but lacked any ability to think beyond this.  Indonesia still refuses to release Sibel.

Yes she is guilty.  Her sentence and incarceration is unjust!

Rather than acknowledge the Indonesian flawed justice system. Nunthewiser has chosen to resort to inane nonsensical comments that provide far more insight into his character and the depth of his knowledge than any insult ever could.

Schapelle Corby is another example of the same unjust system that fails to recognise or allow for evidence beyond the drugs being in her bag and the word of a non-english speaking customs officer.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

ZackW said:


> No wonder there are so many brainwashed sickies on here.  .






ZackW said:


> . Whether he is deluded or not, that is vile. It demonstrates what he is.
> 
> 
> They have been brainwashed. Simple as:
> ...




Absolutely. And let's not forget how those 90% will view the twisted posters on here who reproduce those lies and smears. 



 ----------------------------------

I should have added for the messenger-boy hiding behind the name Garpal Gumnut  :[/QUOTE]


YES DARL QUITE THE INNOCENT VICTIM AINT YA !


cmon now darl just mellow out and rant in a non abusive way and everyone will be happy 

just because ppl here may not agree with your one eyed view on a CONVICTED DRUG TRAFFICKER theres no need to get snarly 

hey we all allowed our opinions , after all it is australia aint it 

amen


----------



## nunthewiser (11 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> Nunthewiser you are an extremely cowardly man.   Your post that I questioned was not specifically in relation to Schapelle,  it was in relation to all drug smugglers.
> 
> For the benefit of others,  Nunthewiser is well aware that Indonesia passed down a sentence of 10 years to Sibel Yalvac a 21 year old Dutch national who has the mental age of a 12 year old.  Sibel is unable to distinguish between cause and consequence and is unable to count to 12.  Sibel was arrested in 2003 and sentenced in 2004.
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO 

u guys just cant help yourselves can you 

everytime someone disagrees with your one eyed view you have to resort to insults 

now i can either tellya what i really think of your post and insulting behaviour towards me and others OR i could always justr grin and say " i think you was warned by the BOSS already on this behaviour" 


avaniceday


----------



## CoffeeKing (12 January 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Someone has thrown up a link to this thread on a Schapelle Corby supporters forum and that's where all these Schapelle supporters are coming from.
> 
> There is no evidence of anyone using more than one user name.
> 
> ...




Joe, my thoughts

*Suggestions:*

1. Can you not put a redirection link to send it back?

2. What most annoys me is the same old same just being reposted and appears the same people have that habit.

3. I have posted my 1 opinion regarding this post, and left it at that

4. Once posts become such as this: Only members with 250 posts or more can access, cut a lot of new ones out

5. Can you not make it so this type of post always goes to the last page, if you want to read it or post to it, go find it...


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2009)

CoffeeKing said:


> Joe, my thoughts
> 
> *Suggestions:*
> 
> ...




The crackdown in this thread has begun.

Personal attacks of any sort will be met with infractions. I have already handed out one infraction and there has been one banning (ZackW) due to multiple accounts (instant ban) and the posting of personal information of other ASF members on the forums. I don't care what side of the debate you are on, if you attack another participant in this thread you will cop an infraction.

Debate the issues all you want, but watch out if you attack others in this thread from this point on. I will have no mercy.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 January 2009)

What makes our United Kingdom-inherited-thinking so great is the freedom of mind and the next-to-nil indoctrination.That predominantly being freedom of speech, a human right of the profoundest nature IF other peoples wishes/requests are respected.

Obviously (and you know you`re doing it) some posters overdo it and bring nothing creative to the discussion but repeated stuff on a subjects fate (be it stupid and stubborn) that has been decided.

Be rational please and win the hearts and minds of the Indonesians (even the ones with long fingernails  ) and your cause will stand a greater chance of being realised than riding a forum with your precious time and winning over nobody and changing nothing.

Thankyou.


----------



## Patsy (12 January 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> The crackdown in this thread has begun.
> 
> Personal attacks of any sort will be met with infractions. I have already handed out one infraction and there has been one banning (ZackW) due to multiple accounts (instant ban) and the posting of personal information of other ASF members on the forums. I don't care what side of the debate you are on, if you attack another participant in this thread you will cop an infraction.
> 
> Debate the issues all you want, but watch out if you attack others in this thread from this point on. I will have no mercy.





Re: post 821 "Thanks for that"   edited: removed part of post as pushing luck.

Didn't even notice it until after I received the infraction.  It seems some especially antagonist members get a little help from their friends.


----------



## Patsy (12 January 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> What makes our United Kingdom-inherited-thinking so great is the freedom of mind and the next-to-nil indoctrination.That predominantly being freedom of speech, a human right of the profoundest nature IF other peoples wishes/requests are respected.
> 
> Obviously (and you know you`re doing it) some posters overdo it and bring nothing creative to the discussion but repeated stuff on a subjects fate (be it stupid and stubborn) that has been decided.
> 
> ...




Sage, kind and good advice.  But what you are asking of me (us) is to accept a fate that has been decided by man.  A fate decided by a stroke of pen can be undone with a stroke of a pen. Disease cannot, and that is fate.  

This forum is a waste of time but Schapelle is not a waste of my time.  Schapelle is harmless. She is a good person.  Her family love her and care so very much for her - and watch as her life wastes away in prison.  They are good people and have endured so much anguish and torment.  I want Australia to stop hurting them and I would like Indonesia to let Schapelle be with her family.


----------



## Canadianguy (12 January 2009)

Frankly, I'm kind of disappointed. I came here for a serious discussion - but too many people are just tossing around insults.

Here are a couple of clarifications for you:
The US Mandatory Minimums weren't for marijuana. The big concerns were heroin and cocaine. The massive sentences did NOTHING to slow down the drug trade. Dealers and mules were simply replaced by new ones. That's the other reason they gave it up - it wasn't working.

Indonesia? OK, they made an example of Schapelle Corby. Anybody know how many have been busted SINCE she was arrested?

If Indonesia's drug industry was collapsing because traffickers were too scared to set foot in the place - hey, who am I to argue with success? But the War on Drugs isn't working any better in Indonesia than anywhere else. So why tie up resources warehousing people?

You want a multi-faceted approach?

1) Education. You have to start in the schools, and you have to start early. It works a lot like sex education. Teen pregnancies are lower where they have sex ed. Like it or not, that's the way these things work.
Here is Canada, we have courses about this stuff in the high schools. What's the story in Australia?

2) Poverty. Where there's poverty, there's drugs. When unemployment goes up, substance abuse and family violence goes up. Once again, that's the way the world works. Countries that invest in social services tend to have lower rates of poverty and violence - and they do better in combating drug use. Anyone for an economic stimulus package?

3) Medical. This is where it gets tough. Really tough. Rehabilitating drug addicts can be done, but its not easy. It takes a lot of work and a lot of money. For anyone who doesn't know, Indonesia gives drug addicts lighter sentences.

4) Law Enforcement. The police are going to have to keep on doing what they've been doing all along. But they can't do it by themselves. 

Now as far as Schapelle Corby goes - you want her to sit around for the next 15 years doing nothing useful? Fine. Don't come to me when she comes home and starts collecting welfare because she's too sick to work. Bring her home now, and you just might get something useful out of her. It's up to you.

None of the Corby's did an honest day's work? Her father was an electrician employed by your coal industry. Her mother ran a fish and chips shop. See? They can do an honest days work.

Canadianguy


----------



## nulla nulla (12 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> So you don't like "grubby little drug traffickers" (your words) referred to as "trash".
> 
> Why?




I don't like anyone being referred to as "trash". In my opinion it has racist overtones flowing over from the americanisms of "white trash" , "trailer trash" etc where people are discriminated against because of the colour of their skin or there socio-economic backgrounds. The use of terms such as "trash" in describing people stereotypes them inapropriately. It is a weak form of argument.


----------



## FPSS (12 January 2009)

> 1) Education. You have to start in the schools, and you have to start early. It works a lot like sex education. Teen pregnancies are lower where they have sex ed. Like it or not, that's the way these things work.
> Here is Canada, we have courses about this stuff in the high schools. What's the story in Australia?




We have an abundance of educational programs in our schools and organisations like Drug Arm and Red Cross are constantly trying to promote the anti drug message. Unfortunately there is a small percentage of people who fall through the cracks, for whatever reason. There always will be those who think they can get away with things. 



> 2) Poverty. Where there's poverty, there's drugs. When unemployment goes up, substance abuse and family violence goes up. Once again, that's the way the world works. Countries that invest in social services tend to have lower rates of poverty and violence - and they do better in combating drug use. Anyone for an economic stimulus package?




It may be the case that economics play a part in 'some' turning to the drug trade but equally, there are people from wealthy, good middle class families who turn to drugs. A very good friend of mine in fact, from a good wholesome Christian family, raised right, raised well, good education and every opportunity in the world... turned into a herion addict and went on a rampage of destroying other people's lives because they had to feed their habit. In the end this person committed suicide. 

Drug trafficking/using is not isolated to the poor and equally, just because one is poor doesn't automatically mean they will enter the drug trade. Lots of poor people don't turn to criminal activity or violence. 

Crime is unacceptable. Full stop. As citizens we all have a responsibility
to abide by the law. It doesn’t mean, however, that we cannot feel empathy
for those whose lives are destroyed by the drug trade, while the ‘Mr Bigs’
profit from the human misery and destruction.


----------



## pilots (12 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> Pilot - where did you source this info from?




Patsy, I did not source this info, it was sent to me.


----------



## pilots (12 January 2009)

To Zack and his mates, I was away for the weekend, coming back I see you are posting the same old trash, you are never going to win.
If the drug mule was not guilty she would be home now, our government has all the info they need to know she is as guilty as hell.
You will NEVER win this, by bad mouthing the Indonesians, you should look up the term LOSS OF FACE.

 Trust me, our government knows she is 100% guilty, I for one hope she gets the full twenty years. best of luck with your lost cause, talk to you all after 5840 more sleeps, BY ZACKO.:


----------



## 2BAD4U (12 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> It seems some especially antagonist members get a little help from their friends.




That's a bit of a insulting statement. Don't get your way so you drum up more conspiracy theories.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> Re: post 821 "Thanks for that"   edited: removed part of post as pushing luck.
> 
> Didn't even notice it until after I received the infraction.  It seems some especially antagonist members get a little help from their friends.






2BAD4U said:


> That's a bit of a insulting statement. Don't get your way so you drum up more conspiracy theories.




 LOL i was actually the one that edited my OWN post as i was being cheeky hence my "pushing my luck "tag on the edit  but hey if they want to believe otherwise , so be it ..

now out of respect to some other posters on this forum i will now bid this thread farewell as its nothing but a sheetfight about nothing of substance

amen 

avaniceday


----------



## nulla nulla (13 January 2009)

And the poll says it all, 41% believe she is guilty, 15% cling to the belief she is innocent and 44% don't care.


----------



## suehprom1 (14 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> And the poll says it all, 41% believe she is guilty, 15% cling to the belief she is innocent and 44% don't care.




That's one way of looking at your poll. Another way is that 49% of the people that initially believed in her innocence were successfully swayed by the onslaught of tabloid lies, defamation and slandering. The facts of the investigation or lack thereof, the trial and verdict has not changed.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 January 2009)

Yeah, and some people persist in the belief that the Earth is flat.


----------



## 2BAD4U (14 January 2009)

suehprom1 said:


> That's one way of looking at your poll. Another way is that 49% of the people that initially believed in her innocence were successfully swayed by the onslaught of tabloid lies, defamation and slandering. The facts of the investigation or lack thereof, the trial and verdict has not changed.




Or... 49% woke up and smelled the roses and saw her for what she is A DRUG MULE and 15% are so blinded by conspiracy theories they fail to look at the facts and continue to believe in stories that belong in fantasy land.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 January 2009)

anyone notice how quiet this thread has been since zack and his multi aliases got canned ?


----------



## 2BAD4U (14 January 2009)

I was going to ask where all the Corby supporters had gone but thought that was just stirring the pot.  But since you got the ball rolling.....

Where have all you Corby supporters gone??


----------



## Patsy (14 January 2009)

That ignore list function is great!   It has removed the hate from this thread.

I can actually read what people have to say - without all that junk in the way.

I transfered to a new job a few months ago and put Schapelle picture on the wall of my office.    Initially no one said too much, however as people have become to know me they are quite comfortable sharing their thoughts with me.

All of the people who have spoken to me about Schapelle genuinely care about her and consider her sentence of 20 years appalling.  They are far more interested in her welfare than the politics.  Some think she's guilty some don't, but all of them care about her. 

My copy of Tony Wilson's book is currently doing the rounds.

Hmmm makes me wonder what the results would be if a new poll was presented, perhaps a  "Bring her Home" yes/no poll.


----------



## 2BAD4U (14 January 2009)

Patsy said:


> That ignore list function is great!   It has removed the hate from this thread.
> 
> I can actually read what people have to say - without all that junk in the way.




Isn't funny how all the Corby supporters only hear / read what they want to.  My burning question which hasn't been answered is WHY?  Why would someone put something of such value in a complete strangers bag in the HOPE of being able to recover it at the other end?

And, if it wasn't Corby who was it?  The only people that had access to the boogie board bag was the airlines and customs.  We all know the baggage handler story was trumped up so it MUST have been those corrupt Indonesian Customs Officers. 

More conspiracy theory rubbish.


----------



## moXJO (14 January 2009)

Die thread die:flush:


----------



## numbercruncher (15 January 2009)

I see our Indo " mates " aka free loading Aid recipients are locking up some more "guilty" hardcore Aussie crims ........

Might be pay back for us having the audacity to complain about them poaching all our fish and destroying the WA reef ecosystems eh ?




> An ill-fated sightseeing adventure has landed five middle-aged Australians in prison in Indonesia's troubled Papua region.
> 
> Queensland pilot William Henry Scott-Bloxam, 62, on Thursday appeared shocked as he learnt he would spend the next three years in prison for flying a small plane into Indonesia without permission.
> 
> His four passengers, including his 54-year-old wife Vera; Hubert Hufer, 57; Karen Burke, 51; and Keith Ronald Mortimer, 60, were also told they would spend the next two years in a Papuan prison in an earlier, separate hearing on Thursday.




http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/719189/aussies-jailed-for-two-years-in-papua


Maybe we can swap some nice friendly Indo people smugglers or Heroin in the belly "tourists" that we have tucked away in 3 meals a day airconned 50k a year grab yourself a free degree holiday camps ?


----------



## knocker (17 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> anyone notice how quiet this thread has been since zack and his multi aliases got canned ?




Oh well no more entertainment factor. Lets bring back zacko, I enjoy slanging him off lol


----------



## knocker (17 January 2009)

I transfered to a new job a few months ago and put Schapelle picture on the wall of my office.    Initially no one said too much, however as people have become to know me they are quite comfortable sharing their thoughts with me.



Sure you didn't just transfer to a new cell. I bet that picture is the only one they let you have in there. lol


----------



## Patsy (17 January 2009)

numbercruncher said:


> I see our Indo " mates " aka free loading Aid recipients are locking up some more "guilty" hardcore Aussie crims ........
> 
> Might be pay back for us having the audacity to complain about them poaching all our fish and destroying the WA reef ecosystems eh ?
> 
> ...




Would it not have been more diplomatic and appropriate to refuse entry and turn them around at the airport?  

These people are no threat. 

Perhaps it is time that the Australian Government called on international support to assist it to work with Indonesia in forming a working and non-conditional prisoner exchange treaty?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 July 2009)

More news.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25823201-5000540,00.html

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (23 July 2009)

are you bored GG ?


----------



## pilots (23 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> are you bored GG ?




Wacko Zacko will be back to keep us all in line soon.


----------



## Tink (23 July 2009)

Where's the stocks lol - I like that one


----------



## Agentm (23 July 2009)

she may be safer inside 

with the family she acting like this you gotta wonder if she will do better back home


----------



## pilots (23 July 2009)

The mother in law from hell, can you believe she would say on camera that if you don't do as I say I will have my daughter divorce you. Now the sister, wow is she the best. Got hand it to the Indonesians, they are showing them look like the nut cases they are.


----------



## Calliope (23 July 2009)

In the 'Rosleigh Rose wants her camera" episode the guy escorting Corby and her mother to the hospital is a Consular official. They also get ferried about in a consular vehicle. Rosleigh must have the Consul bluffed. She's a nasty piece of work. It's got me beat why the Indonesians accept so much crap from the Corbys. They must  grease a few palms.


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

*GUILTY* I personally have tried to make a boogie board out of broadleaf entertainment plant (in the name of science) and it does not float very well.


----------



## nomore4s (23 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> *GUILTY* I personally have tried to make a boogie board out of broadleaf entertainment plant (in the name of science) and it does not float very well.




Yeah but it certainly makes you float - high as a kite some might say


----------



## Agentm (23 July 2009)

a good body board weighs about 2 -3 kg

your going to notice a board when it suddenly double in weight

i am eager to try that board trainspotter..


----------



## Mr J (23 July 2009)

Guilty or not, that family is a real piece of work.



> your going to notice a board when it suddenly double in weight




She may have knew it was in there, but that doesn't mean she's really the guilty party of the bunch. It's not like she strapped drugs to her body as with the Bali Nine situation.


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

You would think that she might have noticed a slight difference in weight/feel/texture etc? I am not sure as to whether she even got to pick up the boogie board bag from the carousel? 

http://schapelleintro.blogspot.com/  Innocent here.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25823201-5000540,00.html in a world of pain here.

Only problem is Agentm that you will have to go to Bali to get it !


----------



## explod (23 July 2009)

Agentm said:


> a good body board weighs about 2 -3 kg
> 
> your going to notice a board when it suddenly double in weight
> 
> i am eager to try that board trainspotter..




But at that stage what could she do about it anyway.  Who could she appeal to on the spot, picked up the bag and was then searched.

A travesty of justice.  In the leagal game, there was no continuity of possession from when she submitted the bag at the start of the trip till she took it back in hand.  Kangaroo justice IMVHO

Indonesia is going to have to clean its act up to gain the trust of this old black duck.


----------



## Mr J (23 July 2009)

True, it was a complete mess. If I found out that a possession of mine had drugs in it, and I was in South East Asia, I certainly wouldn't go to the cops. I don't know what I would do. Leave it and I'm damned, pick it up and if I'm caught, it's game over.

Guilty or not, it's a very harsh sentence, particularly for what should arguably be a legal drug.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 July 2009)

SHE ADMITTED IT WAS HERS FOR PETES SAKE !! 

she,s guilty , do the time .......stop bloody whinging 

no more from me on this thread and is annoyed with young Garpal for bringing it back up cos he was bored and wanted a giggle


----------



## Agentm (23 July 2009)

the story gg posted referred to her mental health

in these prisons it would be impossible not to suffer some form of mental illness.

there are many like schapelle fighting for sanity and trying to keep alive. i dont doubt the time she will do is going to be tough, others have had to endure it also.

yes the bag and padded board was far too heavy for her to carry, her brother carried it for her, she took over the care of the package once they reached the lines..  

it equivalent to 4  X  1 llitre  bottles of fluid.. 

that in my body board  bag would be noticed big time.. thats a heck of a lot of weight on top of the board and bag itself.


----------



## explod (23 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> SHE ADMITTED IT WAS HERS FOR PETES SAKE !!
> 
> she,s guilty , do the time .......stop bloody whinging
> 
> no more from me on this thread and is annoyed with young Garpal for bringing it back up cos he was bored and wanted a giggle




Did she indeed, could you elaborate on that, some of the detail seems to be what Indonesian authorities want us to know.   The source of your information would help.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 July 2009)

scroll back . plenty of links .......... wasted enough time on this rubbish as it is ........... i have no sympathy for the girl , i have no sympathy for drug runners whinging that they dont like jail ...... helll carl williams seems like a good bloke why not start a campaign or thread for that poor bugger too ..

sorry explod i mean NO offense nor disrespect to you whatsoever but im not continuing this crud again ..

cheers


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

I have been to Bali MANY TIMES. You get off the plane with your carry on luggage. You get herded through immigration. Your passport is stamped. You walk along a corridor toward the baggage claim area. THERE ARE SIGNS EVERYWHERE ABOUT ILLEGAL DRUGS AND DEATH PENALTIES. Security have machine guns for CHRISSAKE. You get to the carousel. You are harassed by about 30 Balinese/Javanese dudes ALL wanting to carry your bag for a few rupiah or gold coins to your cab/mini bus/driver whatever. Usually they are hoping you get screwed up on the money side of things and give them 100,000 note and not a poxy 10,000. If this was her first time she would have no idea about the "baggage brigade". Let's say she grabs the boogie board bag. It is too heavy???????? She gives it to her brother to carry. She starts to walk out to the carpark AND THEN she gets stopped? 

I don't get it?


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> scroll back . plenty of links .......... wasted enough time on this rubbish as it is ........... i have no sympathy for the girl , i have no sympathy for drug runners whinging that they dont like jail ...... helll carl williams seems like a good bloke why not start a campaign or thread for that poor bugger too ..
> 
> sorry explod i mean NO offense nor disrespect to you whatsoever but im not continuing this crud again ..
> 
> cheers




LOL @ Nunthewiser ... You go you good thing !


----------



## Tink (23 July 2009)

Hear Hear Nun - I am way over this story.........




trainspotter said:


> I have been to Bali MANY TIMES.




So have many other Aussies and have they been in any trouble?

NO..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 July 2009)

According to her supporters she is a damsel betaken by adverse events, not of her making.

A lass who would , if she saw weed, would pluck it from a spray of violet and rose, and risk pricking her finger in the process.

She is now, out of it, the consul beside himself, and that is what her supporters are saying. 

gg


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> According to her supporters she is a damsel betaken by adverse events, not of her making.
> 
> A lass who would , if she saw weed, would pluck it from a spray of violet and rose, and risk pricking her finger in the process.
> 
> ...




"Sir, you have well spoken, and we thank you."


----------



## explod (23 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> According to her supporters she is a damsel betaken by adverse events, not of her making.
> 
> A lass who would , if she saw weed, would pluck it from a spray of violet and rose, and risk pricking her finger in the process.
> 
> ...





What comfortable armchair assumptive nonsense.

She may well have done bad, but did she have a good start in childhood.  Her Father's presentation alone would say not.

When you have seen and been touched by the real world and the social order, or if it was your own child you may form a different view, though perhaps not.  I would not and do not wish that upon you, but I dispair at the lack of compassion in our land.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 August 2009)

> Schapelle Corby has gone insane and will not survive her 20-year sentence unless she is moved out of Bali's Kerobokan Prison, a top Australian psychiatrist has warned.
> 
> Associate Professor Jonathan Phillips visited Corby in prison earlier this month and says the former beauty student is "hanging on by a thread".
> 
> "She is lost in her own bewildering world where fantasy, hallucinations and bizarre ideas dominate her mind," Dr Phillips told New Idea magazine.




ROFLMAO 

funniest thing ive heard since nanna got her left boob caught in the mangle


----------



## ColB (24 August 2009)

> Originally posted by Nunthewiser on 23 July....
> 
> "SHE ADMITTED IT WAS HERS FOR PETES SAKE !!
> 
> ...




Nunsa, you'll have all the believers back on this thread.  LET IT GO maaaate!


----------



## nunthewiser (24 August 2009)

lol

i must admit i was a tad bored 

bring it on i say .............


----------



## cuttlefish (24 August 2009)

I think its sad to see a person completely destroyed in this way.  Trauma so severe it causes a destruction of someone's mind is a horrible thing.  

Its a pity her family are the way they are - they've been no help to her whatsoever and have only made things worse.  I don't think she's innocent - though I do think its possible she got dropped in it or taken advantage of by someone in her circle.


----------



## Macquack (24 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Its a pity her family are the way they are - they've been no help to her whatsoever and have only made things worse.




That reminds me of that prick Ron "Mad Ron" Bakir. The lowest form of life on the planet tried to big note himself by appearing to be the "white knight" coming to Schapelles aid. Supposedly, Ron reckons the Indonesian prosecutors asked for a bribe. Ron then publicly accused the Indonesians of corruption (not a very clever thing to do Ron). At the time, I thought that if the Indonesian prosecutors had asked for a bribe, then that was what Ron was there to do (pay it you dope). 

Ron's actions in promoting himself at Shapelle Corby's expense was one of the lowest acts I have ever seen. 

Rot in hell, Ron Bakir.


----------



## Buckeroo (24 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I think its sad to see a person completely destroyed in this way.  Trauma so severe it causes a destruction of someone's mind is a horrible thing.
> 
> Its a pity her family are the way they are - they've been no help to her whatsoever and have only made things worse.  I don't think she's innocent - though I do think its possible she got dropped in it or taken advantage of by someone in her circle.




Well, its pretty obvious, the death penalty would have been far more humane!

Cheers


----------



## derty (24 August 2009)

maybe the title should be changed to: *Schapelle Corby - Innocent, Guilty or Stark Raving Nuts?*


----------



## Geoff (24 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I think its sad to see a person completely destroyed in this way.  Trauma so severe it causes a destruction of someone's mind is a horrible thing.
> 
> Its a pity her family are the way they are - they've been no help to her whatsoever and have only made things worse.  I don't think she's innocent - though I do think its possible she got dropped in it or taken advantage of by someone in her circle.




I agree 100%.  I doubt her claims of innocence but it's a shame everyone around her carried on like a pack of baboons.  Feel sorry for her mental state but the rest of her family are trash, and Bakir is a dropkick.


----------



## Aussiest (24 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> funniest thing ive heard since nanna got her left boob caught in the mangle




Nun, that's not very nice!

I feel sorry for her. Nobody deserves that torture. Gosh, it was only marijuana, not like it was heroin or anything.

I agree Macquack. Ron Bakir is a lowlife. It's amazing how the vultures emerge when _opportunity _raises it's ugly head...


----------



## nunthewiser (24 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Nun, that's not very nice!
> 
> I feel sorry for her. Nobody deserves that torture. Gosh, it was only marijuana, not like it was heroin or anything.
> 
> ...





i know 

i mainly found it funny as i was thinking it was yet another ploy to get moved to a nicer prison in oz perhaps 

it dont matter regarding the actual drugs involved , she stepped on a countrys laws and now being punished by that countrys sentencing 

i dont take dope to bali , its just plain stoopid ,its not like there isnt any warnings on the penaltys on offer...

if she wanted to wheel and deal a bit of dope , perhaps she should of picked a less risky enviroment


----------



## Aussiest (24 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i dont take dope to bali , its just plain stoopid ,




Nun :whip   Just had to do that :

Anyway, i don't know why somebody would want to smuggle m/juana in there, apparently it's readily available there. I never did understand why somebody would want to smuggle something into a country where you can actually buy it cheaper than here :bonk::dunno:


----------



## nunthewiser (24 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Nun :whip   Just had to do that :
> 
> :





wooooooo hooooooooooooooooo


----------



## moXJO (24 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Nun :whip   Just had to do that :
> 
> Anyway, i don't know why somebody would want to smuggle m/juana in there, apparently it's readily available there. I never did understand why somebody would want to smuggle something into a country where you can actually buy it cheaper than here :bonk::dunno:




Its all been explained in the thread


----------



## Aussiest (24 August 2009)

moXJO said:


> Its all been explained in the thread




Meh - if i cared enough, i'd go over the thread.


----------



## moXJO (25 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Meh - if i cared enough, i'd go over the thread.




lol my same reason for not finding the post and quoting it


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> Well, its pretty obvious, the death penalty would have been far more humane!
> 
> Cheers




I'd never support the death penalty for a crime like this.  (you've probably got more chance of being killed by a defective toaster than overdosing on marijuana, and as others have pointed out its freely available in the country already so death for a marijuana offense seems pretty harsh).

But if she loses her mind then that arguably is a fate worse than death - and I do believe the reports that she's close to losing it or has lost it (lets face it the majority of her family are halfway there already - she seems to have the most mental fortitude of the lot of them).  I doubt anybody could imagine the trauma she's gone through - particularly if she is in fact innocent, or only became aware of the drugs (that someone in her circle placed there) upon picking up the bag in the airport.


----------



## knocker (25 August 2009)

Here we go again. When will this scrubber ever give up? One of the first signs of marijuana abuse is psychiatric problems. Let the Indos look after it.


----------



## knocker (25 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Nun :whip   Just had to do that :
> 
> Anyway, i don't know why somebody would want to smuggle m/juana in there, apparently it's readily available there. I never did understand why somebody would want to smuggle something into a country where you can actually buy it cheaper than here :bonk::dunno:




Probably because her and her family are dumb as dog ****


----------



## nulla nulla (25 August 2009)

Must be a quiet time in the media....time to roll out the Corby debacle again.


----------



## Aussiest (25 August 2009)

knocker said:


> Probably because her and her family are dumb as dog ****




Haha, yeah. They got the direction wrong: they should have been smuggling it out of Indonesia, not in!


----------



## Prospector (25 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Anyway, i don't know why somebody would want to smuggle m/juana in there, apparently it's readily available there. :




Nope, that is pure myth.  The dope that is available there, unless sourced from Australia is pure rubbish, and expats wont touch it.  Which leaves silly tourists to buy it to have their Bali thing; unless of course, the street seller is part of a police tactic to trick tourists into a bust for drugs.

I never believed the Corby 'family' story; I believe she may or may not have known about the drugs, but at least one of her party did.  I have never been a Schapelle fan, but she is the best of her family who are like train wrecks.

We were in Bali for our fifth trip a month ago, and even though I love the place, I still believe that Schappelle should be released to come to Australia.  The psychiatrist who has assessed her was head of the South Australia Mental Health Division and is no fool.

The drugs were never going to be sold to others, they were for personal use.  I think it is a humanity issue now.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2009)

She is an Australian citizen. Something should be done to help her. I would hope the government would help me if I were in her position.
I feel really sorry for her though I have always thought she was guilty.
Unfortunately all the believers that she was innocent now feel betrayed and want her to rot.

It appears to me that it is her brother who really dealt with drugs and her sister in Indonesia who dealt them. She wanted a holiday and stupidly listened to them and now she is the one losing her youth. 

I heard the interview with the psychologist and he is an associate professor and has a name to protect so I don't doubt she has lost her sanity. She has tried to commit suicide twice and appears quite nuts. She needs help!


----------



## moXJO (25 August 2009)

How long has she been in there now?


----------



## Tink (25 August 2009)

I think the tabloids havent helped this situation at all. 

They should just leave it alone rather than everyday we hear, she should come home etc etc

Schapelle is living in false hope that she is going to come to Australia and everyday just seems an eternity to her.

How can you not be depressed everyday expecting to hear some news and nothing comes.

Who told her she would be coming back to Australia?

Is she the only one in prison out of Australia?


----------



## Buddy (25 August 2009)

So if the Scots have enough humanity to release a mass murderer because he has a sore dick, maybe the Indos can release her because she is going crackers.


----------



## Aussiest (25 August 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> She is an Australian citizen. Something should be done to help her. I would hope the government would help me if I were in her position.
> I feel really sorry for her though I have always thought she was guilty.
> Unfortunately all the believers that she was innocent now feel betrayed and want her to rot.
> 
> ...




Thanks for clearing that up Prospector (above).

I think they should bring her back too, it's terrible. And how cowardly of her family letting her take all the blame.


----------



## Aussiest (25 August 2009)

moXJO said:


> How long has she been in there now?




5 years i think. I read something that said she was 27 when caught, and is now 32.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

Prospector said:


> The drugs were never going to be sold to others, they were for personal use.   .




NOW thats a MYTH !

LOL how many kilo,s was it ?


----------



## moXJO (25 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> 5 years i think. I read something that said she was 27 when caught, and is now 32.




Oh dear God....
That means another 15 years of the corby's in the media.


----------



## Prospector (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> NOW thats a MYTH !
> 
> LOL how many kilo,s was it ?




Well, they do have a large family, they were a large travelling group and sister Mercedes married an Indonesian, and lives there. 

If it was for sale, dont you think they would take more than 5kgs amongst five of them?


----------



## moXJO (25 August 2009)

Prospector said:


> Well, they do have a large family, they were a large travelling group and sister Mercedes married an Indonesian, and lives there.
> 
> If it was for sale, dont you think they would take more than 5kgs amongst five of them?




5kgs is a lot of pot


----------



## Mad Mel (25 August 2009)

If 5 kilos is personal use, then the mystery of what happened to her mind is solved.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

Prospector said:


> Well, they do have a large family, they were a large travelling group and sister Mercedes married an Indonesian, and lives there.
> 
> If it was for sale, dont you think they would take more than 5kgs amongst five of them?




LOL 

no further comments .........


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

ok , one final comment 

5KG = 11lb

11lb= 176 oz

176oz= 4928 gms

4928 gms = 59136 cones (give or take a cupl )

divided by 5 as you say 

=11827.2 cones per person 

personal use my ass

my figures are rough but i think you may get my point


----------



## Buddy (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> ok , one final comment
> 
> 5KG = 11lb
> 
> ...





Hey nun. You seems to know a lot about weights and measures.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

Buddy said:


> Hey nun. You seems to know a lot about weights and measures.





i saw it on a documentry


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

I think she was going over to celebrate Mercedes birthday - maybe the pot was her birthday present.  But it'd have to be a big party to get through 5 kg's of pot.  :kiffer::birthday:


----------



## knocker (25 August 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> She is an Australian citizen. Something should be done to help her.



How about a cyanide pill in the post.


----------



## Prospector (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i saw it on a documentry



Well, maybe they planned on a long stay......


----------



## nomore4s (25 August 2009)

There is no way 5kg is for personal use. No matter how big the family is.

Why should she be brought back? Do the crime you do the time. If you are dumb enough to smuggle drugs into countries like Indo and you get caught, bad luck.

I find it hard to believe even if she was taking it in for the brother or sister that she didn't know it was in her bag.

No wonder our sentencing here in Oz is so soft - there is always an excuse or it's someone elses fault.


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

I knew some people in my younger days who could put away some quite amazing quantities of good quality pot in one sitting.  I suspect the Corby clan would have given it a run for their money! 


I don't necessarily think that this situation should mean that Corby should be brought home but that doesn't mean I can't feel sorry for the state of mind and plight that she faces.  I certainly wouldn't begrudge it if she got a transfer to an Australian gaol but I think its unlikely its going to happen.


----------



## Timmy (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> 5KG = ...... = 4928 gms





Nicely done nun ... job available at Clive Peters for you


----------



## Sunder (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I'd never support the death penalty for a crime like this.  (you've probably got more chance of being killed by a defective toaster than overdosing on marijuana,
> 
> But if she loses her mind then that arguably is a fate worse than death






knocker said:


> One of the first signs of marijuana abuse is psychiatric problems.




So cuttlefish, you'd never condone the death penalty for a drug that is worse than one that causes death? Is that implying that if it was a gentler, more lethal drug, you would support the death penalty?

How does that figure?


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> Nicely done nun ... job available at Clive Peters for you




hahahahahahaha


----------



## Aussiest (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> 59136 cones (give or take a cupl )




59136 cones.

30 cones each per day, assume there is 6 of them.

180 cones per day

1260 cones per week

5040 cones per month

65520 cones per year, amongst the clan.

Come on, it could have been for personal use..


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> 59136 cones.
> 
> 30 cones each per day, assume there is 6 of them.
> 
> ...





u want me to be polite and just giggle at that thought or actually post that i think " what a load of bollox " instead ?

at 30 cones a day i doubt they would of even found the airplane in the first place


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

Are there any independent reports on her sanity?

I believe there is a southern trickcyclist called Dr.Allnutt, I kid you not, who will give an independent opinion in cases like this.

The trickcyclist professor was paid allegedly by the Corby people or a magazine, so the report may not be totally independent as a result.

There are many people in prison here in Australia who are mentally unwell, who would deserve a pardon.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (25 August 2009)

Associate Professor Jonathan Phillips, who is the former president of the Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Psychiatrists (RANZCP), visited Schapelle Corby in early August paid for by the Corby family. Apparently she has attempted suicide twice in the last month and is delusional.


----------



## moXJO (25 August 2009)

We don't hear much about the other Aussie prisoners over there. Yet when an attention ho gets locked up it’s an ongoing drama. It's a wonder the other prisoners have not stabbed her.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Associate Professor Jonathan Phillips, who is the former president of the Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Psychiatrists (RANZCP), visited Schapelle Corby in early August paid for by the Corby family. Apparently she has attempted suicide twice in the last month and is delusional.




How much did he get paid?

gg



moXJO said:


> We don't hear much about the other Aussie prisoners over there. Yet when an attention ho gets locked up it’s an ongoing drama. It's a wonder the other prisoners have not stabbed her.




A cut is always a possibility in prison.

gg


----------



## Tink (25 August 2009)

Mad Mel said:


> If 5 kilos is personal use, then the mystery of what happened to her mind is solved.




so true..

:nosympath


----------



## trainspotter (25 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> How much did he get paid?
> 
> gg
> 
> ...




I am unaware to the extent of the largesse thrown his way but from the reports I can dig up he was paid for his usual fee and travel expenses. Subsequently had his head on the TV for a short period of time. Might be a book deal coming out soon? 

Don't think she needs any help in cutting herself ? Twice on the wrists already.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> How much did he get paid?
> 
> gg
> 
> ...




His usual wage according to him for three days operating his clinic,, paid by the Corby clan, maybe the evil sister is starting to feel guilt. He has some status I am sure he doesn't want to hurt his name.

He just suggested she should be given some treatment in Australia, still in prison. I heard the interview, she sounds gaga, really really nuts. 
Imagine being like that for another 10 years? 

She is an Aussie, even if not one of our favourites. I reckon Rudd should ask Indonesia to let her stay in an Australian prison but those other stupid druggies are still there, some of whom I expect to see shot, so its not likely soon.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

um 

anyone see Alan Bond in his heyday in court ? 

boy was he convincing .......... 

not hard to act the nutjob when it suits


----------



## Bobby (25 August 2009)

I want her to be allowed home , with my personal therapy I'll have Schapelle smiling again


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> His usual wage according to him for three days operating his clinic,, paid by the Corby clan, maybe the evil sister is starting to feel guilt. He has some status I am sure he doesn't want to hurt his name.
> 
> He just suggested she should be given some treatment in Australia, still in prison.




So how much is that?

I have a mate who is a trickcyclist.

He's at a conference.

I'll ask him when he gets back.

I'd guess it would be about $15 or $20,000 for the three days plus airfares and a first class hotel. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> um
> 
> anyone see Alan Bond in his heyday in court ?
> 
> ...




Freud had a lot to say about that, regression or repression or something like that. There was no New Idea in his day.

gg


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'd guess it would be about $15 or $20,000 for the three days plus airfares and a first class hotel.
> 
> gg





Its all about the money Garpal.
Thats what matters ....
who cares about the human being.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Its all about the money Garpal.
> Thats what matters ....
> who cares about the human being.




Cuttlefish,

That is a very money orientated thing to say.
Wash your cockle out.

All on asf care more about human beings than money. why else would they post or be members??

It is moot to question the moneys paid to folk in this saga.

gg


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> um
> 
> anyone see Alan Bond in his heyday in court ?
> 
> ...




nun - I don't know how old you are - but its almost a certainty that some day in your life you will get a glimpse of the emotion that Schapelle and others in a traumatic plight may be feeling.   If you do you will realise it is a small snapshot into a hell that you will feel immensely relieved you will never have to know.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> nun - I don't know how old you are - but its almost a certainty that some day in your life you will get a glimpse of the emotion that Schapelle and others in a traumatic plight may be feeling.   If you do you will realise it is a small snapshot into a hell that you will feel immensely relieved you will never have to know.




Ah yes Cuttle.

Hell.

The godbotherers say that one makes one own decisions about landing in that destination.

I guess you are talking about mercy.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> nun - I don't know how old you are - but its almost a certainty that some day in your life you will get a glimpse of the emotion that Schapelle and others in a traumatic plight may be feeling.   If you do you will realise it is a small snapshot into a hell that you will feel immensely relieved you will never have to know.





i have been in a traumatic situation on numerous occasions 

i have been involved in many an emotional heartbreaking trauma

i have not smuggled drugs into bali so yes you are correct i will not know how it feels to be locked up in an indonesian jail ......... but hey i guess thats my choice  ..........

can you hear me whinging about my plights here ? 

will i get a front page on new idea ?

believe me theres been many a path my shoes have walked of which i would not wish on my worse enemy 

will i get a record deal if i hire someone to assess that ive been hard done by in the past ? 

im about to swear as i find your post at me as offensive actually implying that i have no feelings towards anothers hardship ....

i do but NOT for someone that placed themselves in that predicament in the first place ...... do the crime do the bloody time and shut the fark up whinging about it 

no one sees anything about the bali nine 

no one sees anything about all the other drug running scum locked up over there 

do you think there feeling mentally stable ?




so why this prima donna whinging moll ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

Well said nun.

Basically these folk live on the premise that they have all the rights when sprung and no responsibility for their actions when caught.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (25 August 2009)

I wouldn't want to be in your convent nuntheweiser.


----------



## nomore4s (25 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well said nun.
> 
> Basically these folk live on the premise that they have all the rights when sprung and no responsibility for their actions when caught.
> 
> gg




My thoughts exactly. Never understood why she gets any more sympathy then any other drug runner.


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Cuttlefish,
> 
> That is a very money orientated thing to say.
> Wash your cockle out.
> ...




I did consider that posting a sarcastic comment could easily be quoted out of context.  Unfortunately I considered the integrity of ASF poster's to be higher than it apparently is. Unfortunately that assumption was incorrect Sir Gumnut.

My quote was in response to _*your*_ focus on the financial particulars of a situation where a dysfunctional society paid for a well respected professional to conduct a review.

For those that missed it

_<SARCASM/CYNICISM ON>
<i>Its all about the money Garpal.
Thats what matters ....
who cares about the human being. </i>
<SARCASM/CYNICISM OFF>_

Was in response to:

_<GARPAL ON>
So how much is that?

I have a mate who is a trickcyclist.

He's at a conference.

I'll ask him when he gets back.

I'd guess it would be about $15 or $20,000 for the three days plus airfares and a first class hotel.
<GARPAL OFF>_


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

now heres a different view from a nun 

i PERSONALLY have no judgement , qualms about ANY way a person makes a buck . i couldnt care . sell drugs , loan sharking , prostitution , robbing banks 

i really honestly couldnt give a toss , ppl will do what they will to feed themselves/provide the cash to do what they wish 


that is THERE choice in this world 

they dont have to flaunt with the law BUT they CHOOSE to 

what sheets me is when they wont cop it sweet when there caught ..


lol aint we always talking about risk/reward ratios here .... well there ya go folks it all boils down in a nutshell ...... 

do the crime do the time


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i have been in a traumatic situation on numerous occasions




I'm not about to try to define the word trauma with you.  If you have a little understanding of what it is like to come close to the horror of genuinely losing your mind through a traumatic experience then you will empathise with Corby's situation.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

end of rants 

i apologise if i have offended anyone with my use of the english language


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I'm not about to try to define the word trauma with you.  If you have a little understanding of what it is like to come close to the horror of genuinely losing your mind through a traumatic experience then you will empathise with Corby's situation.




corbys situation ? 

lol she,s tried everything else to get out of that nasty ole prison and now figures if she pays joe bloggs to write up that she,s going nuts it may be worth another shot ?

spare me cuz ......


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

> so why this prima donna whinging moll ?




Call me as many names as you want buddy.


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> spare me cuz ......




no probs cuz.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Call me as many names as you want buddy.




read my post again ....... no name calling at you .


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish 

it seems this topic has got a lil overheated 

i mean no disrespect nor offense to your good self and regret if my posts convey this 

my post re "whinging moll" was a colourful way of asking why should chapelle corby be any different to any other case out there 

avaniceday


----------



## cuttlefish (25 August 2009)

no probs Nun - I did skim through the end part of the post and mistakenly misinterpreted the last line as being in response to my post.

You make a valid point about the rest of the Bali 9 and anyone else caught up in there.

_no one sees anything about the bali nine 

no one sees anything about all the other drug running scum locked up over there 

do you think there feeling mentally stable ?_

I guess we get a closer insight into Corby due to the media attention and I suspect the media attention has also had some effect on her emotional state - it would be easy to get paranoid under those circumstances.

I agree nobody needs to feel sorry for drug smugglers, but I'll always feel sorry for people that have their lives ripped away from them due to a stupid mistake.  I doubt Schapelle or any of the other Bali 9 meant anyone any harm.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I agree nobody needs to feel sorry for drug smugglers, but I'll always feel sorry for people that have their lives ripped away from them due to a stupid mistake.  I doubt Schapelle or any of the other Bali 9 meant anyone any harm.




Perhaps it would be more correct to say that it is probable that it was the final mistake in a life spent making poor decisions, without any concept of consequences.

Many folk I know live miserable lives under the thumb of drug dealers.

gg


----------



## moXJO (26 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> now heres a different view from a nun
> 
> i PERSONALLY have no judgement , qualms about ANY way a person makes a buck . i couldnt care . sell drugs , loan sharking , prostitution , robbing banks
> 
> ...




I feel the same way.

 The fact that the other prisoners have no media circus or fan base helping them at all. Yet the Corby’s end up with book deals, donations, magazine deals, TV interview deals and proceeds from defamation cases. They are also able to spend time with Schapelle as they now have the cash to allow them to do so. 
One of the Bali 9 parents live near me. They had to mortgage their house, are struggling financially, and do not have the luxury of being able to fly over on a whim. 

One group is left to rot while the other seems to have a different headline every month.


----------



## nomore4s (26 August 2009)

moXJO said:


> One group is left to rot while the other seems to have a different headline every month.




And the sad thing is, Schapelle's Mum and sister probably think it's the best thing to ever happen to them.


----------



## cuttlefish (26 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Perhaps it would be more correct to say that it is probable that it was the final mistake in a life spent making poor decisions, without any concept of consequences.
> 
> Many folk I know live miserable lives under the thumb of drug dealers.
> 
> gg




Poor decisions often come from poor guidance.  Its not as though Schapelle (or any of the others in the Bali 9) had good guidance.

The 'folk you know' that live miserable lives under the thumb of drug addiction (and lets face it, most dealers on the front line are just addicts with mildly better money management skills) will have a history that explains, to them at least, their predicament.  But at the end of the day, regardless of the support provided (thank god for the Salvo's) only the individual can prevail.


----------



## knocker (26 August 2009)

Has anyone seen the latest pictures of this trollop without the trowel job? She is fugly. ROFLMAO


----------



## jbocker (26 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> now heres a different view from a nun
> 
> i PERSONALLY have no judgement , qualms about ANY way a person makes a buck . i couldnt care . sell drugs , loan sharking , prostitution , robbing banks
> 
> ...




I agree with your final statement. Absolutely.
I ask though did you mean your earlier part of this statement, that you couldnt give a toss or was it a heat of the moment thing?
Would you not 'give a toss' about someone that say held your loved ones hostage for money or if one of your loved ones chose to rob banks for a living?

I dont know if Corby is innocent or guilty.  I say the media attention is OK. Society apparently accepts that pretty, young people attract the accolades of media generally. And I say its OK in this case BECAUSE it serves to show others that you can end up in deep sheet no matter how pretty you are, and sadly if you are not pretty and young, your fight is probably harder because media will leave you alone. Such is the injustice for the unattractive in society.


----------



## Tink (26 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> that is THERE choice in this world
> 
> they dont have to flaunt with the law BUT they CHOOSE to
> 
> ...





Excellent post Nun


----------



## moXJO (26 August 2009)

Seems she might be the master actress



> Schapelle Corby fine, says Bali prison doctor
> SCHAPELLE Corby is not showing any consistent signs of abnormal mental health and the report claiming she was "insane" was based on a one hour interview and untruths, her jail doctor says.




http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25983514-23109,00.html

All through this the Indonesians have been coping it. Yet as cruel as they supposedly are they seem to have allowed Schapelle a lot of slack.


----------



## Aussiest (26 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> at 30 cones a day i doubt they would of even found the airplane in the first place




30 cones a day is not that much to a full time dope smoker. It's 3 an hour for 10 hours. Very doable.

So, no, don't giggle. Weep :

By the way, i was just sarcastic in my post when i said it was for "personal use".


----------



## Happy (26 August 2009)

*Re: Please Sign*SCHAPELLE CORBY*Petition.*



tech/a said:


> This is how I think it will be played out.
> 
> The trial will take its course.
> A judgement will be handed down.
> ...





So far so good, but if she is back here how can they keep her for so many years if murderers get less?


----------



## Aussiest (26 August 2009)

moXJO said:


> Seems she might be the master actress
> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25983514-23109,00.html
> 
> All through this the Indonesians have been coping it. Yet as cruel as they supposedly are they seem to have allowed Schapelle a lot of slack.




Of course the prison propaganda machine is going to keep that alive.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> It's 3 an hour for 10 hours. Very doable.
> 
> So, no, don't giggle. Weep :




sorry for my tardy reply i was doing some field research on the matter :nuts::blover::freak3:


----------



## Aussiest (26 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> sorry for my tardy reply i was doing some field research on the matter :nuts::blover::freak3:




Did you manage to fit in 30?


----------



## moXJO (26 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Of course the prison propaganda machine is going to keep that alive.




As opposed to the corby propaganda machine. 

Make over, day trips, special treatment... I know it’s a hell hole in the prison but her family’s new found wealth has bought her privileges. I doubt the other prisoners are treated as well as her. She could have brought freedom if they had not acted like a bunch of monkeys in the first place.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2009)

How much time would she have got in Australia if she had been caught with the boogie board at sydney airport?

gg


----------



## Prospector (29 August 2009)

GG, I suspect in SA she would have got a suspended sentence.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2009)

Prospector said:


> GG, I suspect in SA she would have got a suspended sentence.




Fair dinkum, suspended eh.

She would have expected that there probably.

gg


----------



## mellifuous (29 August 2009)

Sad thing about Asia is that the penalties for drug related crimes are just over the top.    

The reality is that people take risks about transporting drugs for one reason or another and sometimes they get caught - and getting caught in Asia with even a small amount of drugs is doubtlessly a nightmare.  

Msr. Thaksin in Thailand was famous for his 'war on drugs' which turned out to be literally a war in which thousands died: summary judgment was applied with lethal force, not by the courts, but by the police and military.

Perhaps it would be better to establish world-wide standards for penalties relating to drugs.

When I consider how the Australian police allowed the others to go to Bali in full knowledge that they may possess drugs is reason enough to allow Corby to come back to Australia to serve her sentence.   

To ignore the pleas of a father in preference to seeing a group of young Australian face the death penalty is a choice that only the brain dead could make.

Law enforcement agents here have a duty to do a better job of detection on the outwards side our borders too.

Maybe they just get lazy working off information from other agencies rather than doing the 'hard yards'.

My experience tells me that Asia customs are lazy and if they got Corby, then it would more out of either good luck or by way of a tip off.

I think she's guilty, but the punishment does not fit the crime.


----------



## Prospector (29 August 2009)

In SA - http://www.dassa.sa.gov.au/site/page.cfm?u=129

•cannabis 2 kg or more but less than 10 kg
•cannabis resin 0.5 kg or more but less than 2.5 kg
•cultivation 20 or more but less than 100 plants
* $50 000 and/or 10 yrs imprisonment*

I am thinking a fine of $25,000 and maybe 12 months suspended sentence for a first offence.


----------



## FPSS (31 January 2010)

Hey Guys,

I just caught up on all the hundreds of posts ... boy... what a marathon. You might want to know the answer to your question when you booted ZackW.... he took all his pseudonyms over to the facebook site and Rob Baiton's blog .... He has many identities... should have called himself wacko jacko... and has been busy recruiting new nutters! He trolls my name so I suspect he will be back... he's a cyber stalker and anyone who disagrees with his point of view gets venom spewed their way.... it's quite vile. 

http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?ref=...bal&view=global&subj=35255862578&id=732045657

https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=9136987847943346639&postID=5096267813177988353&page=1



PS: I'll get hammered with hate mail but what the heck...


----------



## gordon2007 (31 January 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> How much time would she have got in Australia if she had been caught with the boogie board at sydney airport?
> gg




That's an irrelevant question. Bali is not australia. Just because we're australian doesn't mean crap in another sovereign country. One must obey the local laws. 

Whether we agree or disagree with these laws, bali has the right to enact their own laws and legislation.

It's no different when a thai lady comes into australia with heaps of spices and we confiscate them and then give her a fine for not understanding the local law here. 

Admittedly it's not drugs, but the principal still applies.


----------



## explod (31 January 2010)

gordon2007 said:


> That's an irrelevant question. Bali is not australia. Just because we're australian doesn't mean crap in another sovereign country. One must obey the local laws.
> 
> Whether we agree or disagree with these laws, bali has the right to enact their own laws and legislation.
> 
> ...




Agree on the sovereign situation.   But it is still hard to reconcile that even if the thai lady was found with drugs she would still only get a fine with perhaps a suspended sentence or maybe even just sent back home.  And, has been trotted out many times, even when the evidence is clear that journalists were murdered some years ago in that place by the military, nothing happens.


----------



## Mr J (1 February 2010)

If she played the game, she would have or should have known the rules.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 February 2010)

FPSS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just caught up on all the hundreds of posts ... boy... what a marathon. You might want to know the answer to your question when you booted ZackW.... he took all his pseudonyms over to the facebook site and Rob Baiton's blog .... He has many identities... should have called himself wacko jacko... and has been busy recruiting new nutters! He trolls my name so I suspect he will be back... he's a cyber stalker and anyone who disagrees with his point of view gets venom spewed their way.... it's quite vile.
> 
> ...




Is ZackW still about?

In the old days someone devoid of wit, grammar, spelling, syntax and humour used be given a pick and shovel to play with, instead of a qwerty board.

Ain't teh internets grate.

gg


----------



## explod (1 February 2010)

Mr J said:


> If she played the game, she would have or should have known the rules.




The burning question of course is, *did she* in law under the Westminster system all evidence is properly tested and doubt goes to the suspect untill all proofs are concrete.    This was not the case and there is good reason to suggest that many others were responsible for the grass in the bag, including her sibling who in that instant she may have instinctively hesitated (fatally as it has proved for her) to protect.

Very rough justice and amazed that the Australian authorities have not at least worked for some pardon or had her transfered to a jail here where she would at least be treated in the way we should expect our own to be.


----------



## FPSS (1 February 2010)

She was tried under the 'Civil Law' process which is a different system to Australia so I think it's important not to draw too many similarities with actual legal/judicial processes. I think the most unfortunate thing in this case was that her legal representation and advisors did not, perhaps, have the experience necessary to secure her the best outcomes.


----------



## explod (1 February 2010)

FPSS said:


> She was tried under the 'Civil Law' process which is a different system to Australia so I think it's important not to draw too many similarities with actual legal/judicial processes. I think the most unfortunate thing in this case was that her legal representation and advisors did not, perhaps, have the experience necessary to secure her the best outcomes.




It is well acknowledged that the legal systems are different.   However I still find it hard to reconcile, that no matter how sensitive and touchy the subject may be to Goverment relations, that at the end of the day, a fair go is a fair go and though I am dead against drugs and pushers, this was relatively minor in the bigger drug scheme of things.   But my point is, that it seems unfair that no representative of the Australian Government have made it seems, any effort to look at or ease her situation.


----------



## prozac (1 February 2010)

It seems unfair, but the law of the land is the law. She knew what the benefits would be, she should have considered the cons as well before embarking on this enterprise. That she succeeded on previous occasions probably made her feel invincible when instead she should have felt lucky she got away with it before and called it quits.

There are many, many travelers in  Asian gaols serving long sentences or worse, who have not received this sort of media coverage or any degree of public support. Why should Corby be different?

FWIW, the Australian govt. should have made certain that Scott Rush being led as a lamb to the slaughter would have been returned to Australia as part of their arrangement with the Indon. govt. to serve his sentence here. They could have arrested him here but it would have aborted the run.


----------



## explod (1 February 2010)

prozac said:


> It seems unfair, but the law of the land is the law. She knew what the benefits would be, she should have considered the cons as well before embarking on this enterprise. That she succeeded on previous occasions probably made her feel invincible when instead she should have felt lucky she got away with it before and called it quits.
> 
> There are many, many travelers in  Asian gaols serving long sentences or worse, who have not received this sort of media coverage or any degree of public support. Why should Corby be different?
> 
> FWIW, the Australian govt. should have made certain that Scott Rush being led as a lamb to the slaughter would have been returned to Australia as part of their arrangement with the Indon. govt. to serve his sentence here. They could have arrested him here but it would have aborted the run.




But did she know, there is doubt about that issue and is the reason why it has had the focused attention.   Your post makes the assumption without reference that she knew.  I would challenge that and be pleased if you could give some details of some of the *many many others* of a similar situation


----------



## Agentm (1 February 2010)

explod said:


> It is well acknowledged that the legal systems are different.   However I still find it hard to reconcile, that no matter how sensitive and touchy the subject may be to Goverment relations, that at the end of the day, a fair go is a fair go and though I am dead against drugs and pushers, this was relatively minor in the bigger drug scheme of things.   But my point is, that it seems unfair that no representative of the Australian Government have made it seems, any effort to look at or ease her situation.




4kg of top notch hooch is not minor

just a case of too much complacency.. they got lazy and got caught

its not a case of governments interfering, thats not how its done, no one tells anyone how to run their affairs..

dont feel sorry for her, plenty of others are doing the same time and not getting the notoriety,, and they deal with it a lot better,, chapelle has renae helping her now,, and that figure will keep her alive far better than her head case of a family..  its all good, just needs to do the time and get on with life.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 February 2010)

explod said:


> But did she know, there is doubt about that issue and is the reason why it has had the focused attention.   Your post makes the assumption without reference that she knew.  I would challenge that and be pleased if you could give some details of some of the *many many others* of a similar situation




Her boogie bag, she packed it, her dope and convicted in a legitimate court of law in a sovereign country. what more do you want?


----------



## gordon2007 (1 February 2010)

explod said:


> But did she know,



i

It doesn't matter. Ignorance is no excuse. 

So she knew that trafficking drugs was illegal in au, but didn't know it was illegal in bali?

Either way, I repeat, it doesn't matter. 

The only reason we even still here about her in the news, is that we continue to click on the news links. The more we click, the more we'll continue to read\hear about her.


----------



## pilots (1 February 2010)

My bet is that if you asked her if she wants to come home she would stay in Bali, here in Australia you cant do want you want to do in jail, plus if she was here she would have to look at her mother each week, now I would not wish that on any one.


----------



## explod (1 February 2010)

gordon2007 said:


> i
> 
> It doesn't matter. Ignorance is no excuse.
> 
> ...




Ignorance of the law is no excuse, of course, one of the "irrebuttable presumptions", but actual physical possession is another matter and in our jursidiction would be a matter of some doubt IMV as there was no established observable continuation.   If you really want to get down to it as it stands in Aus., its a whole can of worms.

But it was not in Aus;          however, on a basic human rights fair play, I venture it would not hurt the Australian Government to at least broach those anomalies, not only for Corby but hopefully in the long term for a more even legal playing field across all jurisdictions.


----------



## nunthewiser (1 February 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Her boogie bag, she packed it, her dope and convicted in a legitimate court of law in a sovereign country. what more do you want?




Bingo.

Gday mr Nulla. Its not like it was a charity run either . simple fact was she went to make the easy buck and now paying the price ..... shoulda stayed at home selling sticks at the pub if she wasnt prepared to abide by the countrys laws and punishments.


----------



## FPSS (1 February 2010)

> seems unfair that no representative of the Australian Government have made it seems, any effort to look at or ease her situation.




Probably because some people have unrealistic expectations or don't really understand the way these things work. The Government can't intervene in another country's legal system or try to impose our legal standards on them. We wouldn't tolerate them trying to do that here with an Indonesian in our jail. 

In fairness to the Australian Government, it seems to have provided quite a lot of resources to the case. They have publicly offered to deliver letters to support her lawyers (see link below), offered the funding for QC's to advise her original legal team (you can google that yourself)... paying for the witness (John Ford) to fly to Bali to testify for her on what he overheard in a prison in Australia, provided legal aid support/access, providing consular services, assistance in gaining medical treatment...etc... it's quite comprehensive actually. 

http://www.theage.com.au/news/corby...d-corby-retrial/2005/08/04/1123125848243.html

http://www.theage.com.au/news/corby...-hope-for-corby/2005/08/05/1123125882238.html

On the whole I think the aust govt's intentions are consistent with the mandates that they are signatory too; and in respect to the support provided to Australians detained abroad. It's not a perfect system and there are areas that they need to be challenged on, but to say they haven't made any effort is surely incorrect. 

If I'm not mistaken, the Australian Government has assisted in accordance with the consular charter in making sure Australians detained in Kerobokan have access to medical treatment. Not only that, they provide access to funding under the Emergency Assistance Scheme and the Prisoner Loan Scheme.

Everyone should become familiar with this document so that you know what your Government can and cannot do for you.  

http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/faq.html


----------



## ColB (1 February 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Pilots*
> 
> "My bet is that if you asked her if she wants to come home she would stay in Bali, here in Australia you cant do want you want to do in jail, plus if she was here she would have to look at her mother each week, now I would not wish that on any one."




Pilots, if you, Nulla & Nunsa try a little harder I'm sure you'll be able to bring WACKO JACKO and Co out of hiding and I'm also pretty sure after a few beers you'd find Mrs Corby quite attractive Nunsa


----------



## pilots (1 February 2010)

ColB, No way could I ever drink that much beer, trust me on that.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 February 2010)

I would probably collapse from alcohol poisoning before I drank enough for her to have any appeal. 
Your comment reminds me of a "Potts" joke. Uncle Dick is intoxicated and is confronted by a large temperate woman. "Your'e drunk!" exclaims the woman to which Uncle Dick responds "And your'e ugly, however in the morning I will be sober, but you will still be ugly".


----------



## nulla nulla (2 February 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Bingo.
> 
> Gday mr Nulla. Its not like it was a charity run either . simple fact was she went to make the easy buck and now paying the price ..... shoulda stayed at home selling sticks at the pub if she wasnt prepared to abide by the countrys laws and punishments.




Yep, if she got caught locally she would have got a slap on the wrist and a fine. Then Australia would never have heard of this pathetic individual.


----------



## explod (2 February 2010)

FPSS said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Australian Government has assisted in accordance with the consular charter in making sure Australians detained in Kerobokan have access to medical treatment. Not only that, they provide access to funding under the Emergency Assistance Scheme and the Prisoner Loan Scheme.
> 
> Everyone should become familiar with this document so that you know what your Government can and cannot do for you.
> 
> http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/faq.html




Thank you for the informative post and the link and sorry was off track and out of order with my take in that direction.

To those blindly assuming that she was trafficking when there is some (IMHO) doubt I just hope that you or your family do not have to suffer such a scenario.

cheers explod


----------



## Tink (2 February 2010)

The only reason people have doubts is because of the way the media played it all when she was first caught. 

Once she was convicted, they dropped her like a hot potato 

I thought she was guilty from day dot


----------



## FPSS (2 February 2010)

I think many people tend to think that when our loved one is arrested overseas, that our Government will a) rush to their defence b) tell the other government what to do c) get our loved one home asap. 

When the real answer is a) get yourself a competent lawyer who won't offend the detaining party by saying their laws are ridiculous. 

b) engage the detaining government with dignity and respect

c) work with credible experts who know what they are doing and do so away from media to ensure the best outcome for your loved one.

It's not rocket science but unfortunately, emotions tend to over-ride logic as we have seen with the Corby case.


----------



## Buddy (2 February 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> I would probably collapse from alcohol poisoning before I drank enough for her to have any appeal.
> Your comment reminds me of a "Potts" joke. Uncle Dick is intoxicated and is confronted by a large temperate woman. "Your'e drunk!" exclaims the woman to which Uncle Dick responds "And your'e ugly, however in the morning I will be sober, but you will still be ugly".




Actually, it was Winston Churchill who said that.


----------



## Buckfont (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> My bet is that if you asked her if she wants to come home she would stay in Bali, here in Australia you cant do want you want to do in jail, plus if she was here she would have to look at her mother each week, now I would not wish that on any one.




Not to mention here sister whatsmore. She`s better off staying where she is. Can you imagine the months of publicity if she returned here. I`ve had enough of peoples stupidity.:bart::nosympath


----------



## RazzaDazzla (2 February 2010)

Guilty as sin!

Her body language said it all when they handed down the verdict. She sat there smacking her hand on her forehead again and again as if saying "you stupid idiot! Why did you do it!?"


----------



## pilots (2 February 2010)

Don't for get when the customs man said is this your bag she said I am in trouble ant I, now why in hell would any one say THAT


----------



## explod (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> Don't for get when the customs man said is this your bag she said I am in trouble ant I, now why in hell would any one say THAT




I understand that that may not be so, can you substanciate that exactly what was said ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> Don't for get when the customs man said is this your bag she said I am in trouble ant I, now why in hell would any one say THAT




She may have been cracking a joke. Before all this business, I believe she had quite a sense of humour.

gg


----------



## pilots (2 February 2010)

explod said:


> I understand that that may not be so, can you substanciate that exactly what was said ?



I was in Jakarta at the time, that is what was printed in the Jakarta post.


----------



## Buddy (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> Don't for get when the customs man said is this your bag she said I am in trouble ant I, now why in hell would any one say THAT




No wonder she finished up in the slammer, she called the customs man an ant.


----------



## explod (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> I was in Jakarta at the time, that is what was printed in the Jakarta post.




First rule of law, take no cognisance of rumour and newspapers are just that and often planted by those who want a certain a certain mood of public opinion.   This has no place in established justice IMHO


----------



## pilots (2 February 2010)

explod said:


> First rule of law, take no cognisance of rumour and newspapers are just that and often planted by those who want a certain a certain mood of public opinion.   This has no place in established justice IMHO




They was printing the transcript from the trial, they print a English version every day, how ever, you can not all ways believe what you read.


----------



## explod (2 February 2010)

pilots said:


> They was printing the transcript from the trial, they print a English version every day, how ever, you can not all ways believe what you read.




Wonderful, you have made a great conclusion.  And so goes the whole scenario, who at the end of the day really knows.   A great comfort in our jurisdiction is that such matters are taken into account and you and your family are by that  principal protected.   I would not step foot in certain countries in a fit. But that should not in my view absolve us from trying to help our fellow country men who have erred a bit


----------



## Julia (2 February 2010)

Gee whiz, Explod, if I'm ever overcome by felonious intent, and end up in the dock, I'll be hoping you're the foreman of the jury.


----------



## moXJO (3 February 2010)

explod said:


> Wonderful, you have made a great conclusion.  And so goes the whole scenario, who at the end of the day really knows.   A great comfort in our jurisdiction is that such matters are taken into account and you and your family are by that  principal protected.   I would not step foot in certain countries in a fit.




It doesn't change the fact she was lugging an extra 4kg on top of the boogie board. Or do we overlook that. I think the guilt / innocence thing has been played out already.



> But that should not in my view absolve us from trying to help our fellow country men who have erred a bit




Where are the updated posts and support on the Bali 9, Henry Chhin, Tran Thi Hong Loan or the others in overseas prisons. Most just seem interested in Corby.


----------



## pilots (3 February 2010)

moXJO, Good point, some of the Bali 9 will get a bullet in the hart, what do we here about that, NOTHING. Schapelle and the Bali 9, both caught with the goods, yet just because she was good looking, with a nut case family, she gets all the attention.


----------



## gordon2007 (3 February 2010)

Again, stop talking about her. Stop reading\clicking the news links about here, stop buying the magazines about her, and we will stop being bombarded with this nonsense.

It IS the only reason we constantly hear about her. The press only continues the stories that are supported (by us). The more the story generates headlines and viewership, the more we'll hear about it. Television shows get canceled all the time because we as viewers stop watching them.


----------



## prozac (3 February 2010)

moXJO said:


> It doesn't change the fact she was lugging an extra 4kg on top of the boogie board. Or do we overlook that.




moXJO, you have said all there needs to be said. How much does a boogey board and cover weigh? Probably no more than about 4kgs. Dopey Doris would know there was something wrong when the boogey board felt twice as heavy.


----------



## Agentm (3 February 2010)

you have to love this show the family puts on..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 March 2010)

How long has she been in the slammer in Indonesia now, does anyone know?

gg


----------



## vincent191 (12 March 2010)

From what I hear she got caught because she did not bribe the customs people enough. Apparently, she put some money in the bag for the customs but somebody (baggage handlers maybe) pinched the money and she did not have enough cash on her to pay the bribe.

Indonesia is a very corrupt place, if you pay enough you can smuggle an elephant through customs.

Unfortunately for this poor woman she has drawn so much publicity through her family and friends selling stories to the media that no one in Indonesia is now game enough to "sell" her freedom.

It has been known that you can bribe officials for an early release if you can afford the price but now with all the publicity who would dare accept a bribe in return for her freedom.


----------



## Purple XS2 (13 March 2010)

vincent191 said:


> From what I hear she got caught because she did not bribe the customs people enough. Apparently, she put some money in the bag for the customs but somebody (baggage handlers maybe) pinched the money and she did not have enough cash on her to pay the bribe...



I'm pretty familiar with a lot of stuff written about Schapelle Corby: this is the first I've heard of this embellishment: care to enlighten us about where you heard this? (P.M. me if you like).



> Unfortunately for this poor woman she has drawn so much publicity through her family and friends selling stories to the media that no one in Indonesia is now game enough to "sell" her freedom.



There's a lot of reasons why no-one in the public sphere (here or in Indonesia) is 'game enough', little of which in my opinion has to do with either her family or the media. The map is not the territory, especially when the map is drawn by the cannibalistic pigs who constitute the Australian media.

P.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 March 2010)

Maybe Kev handed out the Order of Australia for a reason. Maybe the deal on the people smugglers was a front for getting someone off death row and someone else a ticket home on (choke gasp) compasionate grounds.
Maybe she is stuck there until the publicity dies down and she gets enough good behaviour repreives to be sent home. Who knows, and frankly who cares.


----------



## explod (13 March 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Who knows, and frankly who cares.




Then why read the thread and make a post, you must care in some way.  

If it was my Son or Daughter locked in this way I would care.   And because I have grown Sons and a Daughter, think I know a little on how it may feel.


----------



## Tink (13 March 2010)

Explod, I think the parents need to be happy that she is alive. 

There are parents out there that dont have their children anymore because of capital punishment and drugs.

What did she think, she would transport drugs, get a pardon and come home?

Doesnt happen like that, and shouldnt happen like that.


----------



## explod (13 March 2010)

Tink said:


> Explod, I think the parents need to be happy that she is alive.
> 
> There are parents out there that dont have their children anymore because of capital punishment and drugs.
> 
> ...




Absolutely agree with your above statement.  What I am saying, post tense, is that as a parent one never stops caring.  In your poast you said *"who cares"*


----------



## nulla nulla (13 March 2010)

explod said:


> Absolutely agree with your above statement.  What I am saying, post tense, is that as a parent one never stops caring.  In your poast you said *"who cares"*




No, "Tink" didn't say "who cares", I did. Candidly I think most of the Australian populace are sick of hearing all the bleating about "poor Schapelle". You do the crime, you do the time.


----------



## explod (13 March 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> No, "Tink" didn't say "who cares", I did. Candidly I think most of the Australian populace are sick of hearing all the bleating about "poor Schapelle". You do the crime, you do the time.




Again, my point is missed.  Certainly do the drugs across these borders and you have to do the time if caught out.

The pain is diferrent to that metered out here, sure a different culture but that is no reason to say we don't care.  We should all try to set a better example and set better standards so that one day perhaps the law and a fair go against the measure of the crime standardises more.


----------



## ColB (13 March 2010)

> Originally Posted by *nulla nulla*
> 
> "Who knows, and frankly who cares."






> Originally Posted by *explod*
> 
> "Then why read the thread and make a post, you must care in some way.
> 
> If it was my Son or Daughter locked in this way I would care. And because I have grown Sons and a Daughter, think I know a little on how it may feel."




She was found guilty by a court of law, she is guilty by association, her dad was a key player in an international marijuana ring just three weeks before his daughter's arrest in Bali, her half brother has faced drug charges in Brisbane and is a thug and Mum & Mercedes are definitely from right down the bottom of the food chain.

I'm with you Nulla, I don't care about her either.  It is clear from the poll that most 'astute' ASF members know she is guilty.  The well researched and articulate posts of Nulla, Pilots, Nunthewiser etc have rebutted all argument from pro Corby posters including Wacko Jacko and Zack.  Even body language expert RazzaDazzla [post 1001] has assessed her behaviour as that of a guilty person.

And explod, what is going through that head of yours.  As an ex copper you betray the brotherhood with your assertions that she is possibly innocent yet you concede that she 'erred a bit'.  

And if it were my son or daughter in the same situation would I care?  Yes I would.  I would because I'd think I'd failed as a father.


----------



## explod (13 March 2010)

ColB said:


> And explod, what is going through that head of yours.  As an ex copper you betray the brotherhood with your assertions that she is possibly innocent yet you concede that she 'erred a bit'.
> 
> .




Absolute rubbish.  A policeman is an instrument of the Parliament to keep the peace and *uphold* the law.  In going about that task his role is not to be concerned with punishment or its deliverance.  That is the task of the courts and the legal fraternity.

I am now a civilian and a parent and discussing the feelings of a parent.  Corby cannot help the past actions of her Father and Brother and should not be penalised extra by the law in regard to that.  She did the crime and is doing the time according to Indenesian law.

None of this is relevant to the fact that my hope would be for a more moderate world in which we can educate others towards a more level playing field across borders.


----------



## nioka (13 March 2010)

ColB said:


> I'm with you Nulla, I don't care about her either.  It is clear from the poll that most 'astute' ASF members know she is guilty. .




Think about that statement. Will I be "astute" if I agree with you and one of the dumb ones if I don't agree with you.? Maybe she is guilty, maybe not. She probably would have been found not guilty if tried in Australia. Who would be right then. Remember "the dingo took my baby" case. Who was astute there?.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 March 2010)

ColB said:


> She was found guilty by a court of law......... It is clear from the poll that most 'astute' ASF members know she is guilty.




I don't actualy "Know she is guilty". I wasn't there, I didn't see her do it and I didn't hear what she said when apprehended. But she was tried in a legitimate court of law of a sovereign country. She was found guilty and she was sentenced in accordance with the penalties of that country.

If she was my child, I would care for her well being and how she spent her time in jail to maximise her safety, well being, good behaviour etc in the hope that she would earn remissions off her sentence. I would also try to gain support quietly at home, in a manner that would not jeopardise her safety, well being and prospects of remission.


----------



## gooner (13 March 2010)

nioka said:


> Think about that statement. Will I be "astute" if I agree with you and one of the dumb ones if I don't agree with you.? Maybe she is guilty, maybe not. She probably would have been found not guilty if tried in Australia. Who would be right then. Remember "the dingo took my baby" case. Who was astute there?.




Nioka

If she turned up at an Australian airport with a bag full of drugs, I would be very surprised if she would have been found not guilty.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 March 2010)

ColB said:


> She was found guilty by a court of law, she is guilty by association, her dad was a key player in an international marijuana ring just three weeks before his daughter's arrest in Bali, her half brother has faced drug charges in Brisbane and is a thug and Mum & Mercedes are definitely from right down the bottom of the food chain.
> 
> I'm with you Nulla, I don't care about her either.  It is clear from the poll that most 'astute' ASF members know she is guilty.  The well researched and articulate posts of Nulla, Pilots, Nunthewiser etc have rebutted all argument from pro Corby posters including Wacko Jacko and Zack.  Even body language expert RazzaDazzla [post 1001] has assessed her behaviour as that of a guilty person.
> 
> ...




Excellent points. In our system association or relation to drug dealers and killers of our youth is not permissable in court deliberations.

Obviously this is not the case in Indonesia.

I doubt if the two sides "Vestal Virgin versus Evil Drug Family Member" will ever be reconciled.

By the way do Wacko Jacko and Zack still live. Do they post anywhere. They must be running out of puff. Even the gutter press like The Age, 7.30 Report and A Current Affair won't have a bar of her now.

gg


----------



## ColB (13 March 2010)

> Originally Posted by ColB
> I'm with you Nulla, I don't care about her either. It is clear from the poll that most 'astute' ASF members know she is guilty.






> Originally posted by *Nioka*
> 
> Think about that statement. Will I be "astute" if I agree with you and one of the dumb ones if I don't agree with you.? Maybe she is guilty, maybe not. She probably would have been found not guilty if tried in Australia. Who would be right then. Remember "the dingo took my baby" case. Who was astute there?.




My apologies Nioka, I thought most astute ASF members would have interpreted my post as it was intended, a mostly tongue in cheek and pot stirring exercise

No offence explod, I just find the irony of your sympathetic attitude toward Corby surprising given that you probably have spent considerable time dealing with her ilk and being well aware of the consequences that the drug industry imposes on society


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

ColB said:


> My apologies Nioka, I thought most astute ASF members would have interpreted my post as it was intended, a mostly tongue in cheek and pot stirring exercise
> 
> No offence explod, I just find the irony of your sympathetic attitude toward Corby surprising given that you probably have spent considerable time dealing with her ilk and being well aware of the consequences that the drug industry imposes on society




A few indian hemp smokers the least of our problems, alcohol caused (and still does) much greater mayhem.

I originally joined the Police Force to help people.  One of the greater dissapointments was to learn that not only police but society in general only wants to help themselves.   I still try to present the other side in the slim hope that we can improve society by helping each other.   Corby is one of us and in other circumstances she or her offspring could be defenders of our country in times of war.


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

And for the record I have never used drugs of any description other than those prescribed for my blood pressure.   And when some say they make comments on a thread such as this *tounge in cheek* I may on conemplation need more medication.


----------



## Macquack (14 March 2010)

ColB said:


> Even body language expert RazzaDazzla [post 1001] has assessed her behaviour as that of a guilty person.






RazzaDazzla said:


> Guilty as sin!
> 
> Her body language said it all when they handed down the verdict. She sat there smacking her hand on her forehead again and again as if saying "you stupid idiot! Why did you do it!?"




I agree with RazzaDazzla, seeing Schapelle repeatedly smacking her forehead with her open palm still sticks in my mind as the subconscious actions of a guilty person.

Having said that, Schapelle's 20 year sentence is a joke. Indonesian President Yudhoyono has just unveiled plans to sentence people smugglers to maximum of 5 years jail. 

How about reforming your drug laws at the same time, chop chop (or is it bang bang).


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

Macquack said:


> I agree with RazzaDazzla, seeing Schapelle repeatedly smacking her forehead with her open palm still sticks in my mind as the subconscious actions of a guilty person.




*subconscious* You have some background in psychology?

It reminded me of a person who realised she had been very silly and looked like the actions of being frustrated,  was she covering for her Brother perhaps?


----------



## Macquack (14 March 2010)

explod said:


> *subconscious* You have some background in psychology?
> 
> It reminded me of a person who realised she had been very silly and looked like the actions of being frustrated,  was she covering for her Brother perhaps?




Either way, she appeared to me to be guilty in some way.


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

Macquack said:


> Either way, she appeared to me to be guilty in some way.




Yeh, burn em at the stake for not believing in a fictitious belief.  They *look* guilty hang em.

Only worth 2 cents, *cooommoooooorrn*  you can do better than that Macquack


----------



## gooner (14 March 2010)

Macquack said:


> I agree with RazzaDazzla, seeing Schapelle repeatedly smacking her forehead with her open palm still sticks in my mind as the subconscious actions of a guilty person.
> 
> Having said that, Schapelle's 20 year sentence is a joke. Indonesian President Yudhoyono has just unveiled plans to sentence people smugglers to maximum of 5 years jail.
> 
> How about reforming your drug laws at the same time, chop chop (or is it bang bang).




So you think giving asylum seekers a lift to where they want to go is a bigger crime than smuggling illegal drugs?  The former would appear to be victimless crime. The victims of drug smuggling can be seen in dead police officers, HIV, Hepatitis, deaths from overdose, corrupt judiciary and families destroyed by children addicted to drugs.


----------



## Macquack (14 March 2010)

explod said:


> Yeh, burn em at the stake for not believing in a fictitious belief.  They *look* guilty hang em.
> 
> Only worth 2 cents, *cooommoooooorrn*  you can do better than that Macquack




Explod, it was only an observation, not a judgement. But I will up the ante to say that is my two bobs worth.


----------



## Macquack (14 March 2010)

gooner said:


> So you think giving asylum seekers a lift to where they want to go is a bigger crime than smuggling illegal drugs?  The former would appear to be victimless crime. The victims of drug smuggling can be seen in dead police officers, HIV, Hepatitis, deaths from overdose, corrupt judiciary and families destroyed by children addicted to drugs.




Fair enough gooner, but this case is specifically to do with smuggling marijuana. 

When has smoking pot ever resulted in "deaths from overdose, HIV, Hepatitis"?


----------



## gooner (14 March 2010)

Macquack said:


> Fair enough gooner, but this case is specifically to do with smuggling marijuana.
> 
> When has smoking pot ever resulted in "deaths from overdose, HIV, Hepatitis"?




Fair point. Although, I could argue that most heroin addicts start with Marijuana.........


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

gooner said:


> Fair point. Although, I could argue that most heroin addicts start with Marijuana.........



]

Getting off topic, but an interesting point here.   Alcoholics start with the first beer, but how many who have that first beer become alcoholics.  As in some people being gay, we now know that these matters are within us neaurologically (spellin) from birth.   Alcoholism is the same and so is drug addiction.

And I accept the *two bobs worth  *


----------



## ColB (14 March 2010)

> Originally Posted by explod
> 
> And for the record I have never used drugs of any description other than those prescribed for my blood pressure. And when some say they make comments on a thread such as this tounge in cheek I may on *conemplation* need more medication.




I can't find any post which suggests you take drugs.



> Originally Posted by explod
> 
> A few indian hemp smokers the least of our problems, alcohol caused (and still does) much greater mayhem.




I agree in part with this comment but we're discussing the guilt or innocence of a person that had 4kg of the stuff, hardly just a casual user.



> Originally Posted by explod
> 
> I originally joined the Police Force to help people. One of the greater dissapointments was to learn that not only police but *society in general only wants to help themselves.*




Schapelle was doing a verg good job of this until she got caught



> Originally Posted by explod
> 
> Corby is one of us and in other circumstances she or her offspring could be *defenders of our country in times of war.*




Well that would make us all feel very safe.  Mind you, Rosaleigh would be a great recruit to send to Afghanistan.  Imagine what she could do if you told her that the Taliban had stolen her camera [see post 1015]




> Originally Posted by Macquack
> 
> I agree with RazzaDazzla, seeing Schapelle repeatedly smacking her forehead with her open palm still sticks in my mind as the *subconscious* actions of a guilty person.






> Originally Posted by explod
> 
> *subconscious* You have some background in psychology?
> 
> It reminded me of a person who realised she had been very silly and looked like the actions of being frustrated, was she covering for her Brother perhaps?




Reminded you of a person who realised she had been very silly!  Why? Because she was innocent or guilty?  Looked like the actions of someone being frustrated. Why was she frustrated? Had the enormity of her conduct finally sank in and caused her to smack her forehead in frustration?  Most who saw that footage would agree with RazzaDazzla's perception.  

explod It is honourable to have compassion and a desire to try and make this world a better place, but surely we have so many other people in need much closer to home that are far more deserving.


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

> I can't find any post which suggests you take drugs.




With the extent that some of the *could not care less* are taiking this so seriously one needs to cover all quarters.



> I agree in part with this comment but we're discussing the guilt or innocence of a person that had 4kg of the stuff, hardly just a casual user.




I agree with this too but I have seen absolutely professional concerns with acres of the stuff in the hills get off with a good behaviour bond.



> Schapelle was doing a verg good job of this until she got caught




Not the point I was making.  I am talking about some compassion.  Her guilt according to law has been decided.



> Well that would make us all feel very safe. Mind you, Rosaleigh would be a great recruit to send to Afghanistan. Imagine what she could do if you told her that the Taliban had stolen her camera




Again I am talking of the principal, the Iraki war cleaned the New York Streets of its itinerent drug problems.



> explod It is honourable to have compassion and a desire to try and make this world a better place, but surely we have so many other people in need much closer to home that are far more deserving.




That is correct, but overall cummunity state of mind is where it starts for tackling the rest of the community.

We are I realise way off topic,  subject is,  she *is either innocent or guilty*.   However Indonesian Law has decided the matter, some of us are uneasy about the methods and the penalty and some are not.   And we could say yae or nay adinfanitum.      The market is open tomorrow


----------



## Agentm (14 March 2010)

someone needs a valium..

this thread is totally screwed atm..

if you want to discuss your view on corbys guilt or innocence.. then do it.. but saying your a ex copper means jack.. and  i know plenty of bent cops.. infact i dont know any straight cops.. except for one guy who is a narc and you would never pick him as one ever... all the other cops are just screwed up puppies. bent and corrupt and totally off the dial.

ffs.. corbys innocence is the thread. many dont believe the fantasy of innocence..  

corby brother had 4 kg of the best in the bag.. she took the rap.. so whats the mystery?


----------



## nunthewiser (14 March 2010)

> someone needs a valium..
> 
> this thread is totally screwed atm..
> 
> ...






HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 


I hereby submit the previous post for the " rant of the year " awards 

funny stuff 

cheers AgentM


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

Agentm said:


> someone needs a valium..
> 
> this thread is totally screwed atm..
> 
> ...




Hope there is no inference to me here.  It was others who brought the ex cop into the discussion and by implication trying to aver that I was perhaps  betraying the police brotherhood.

One of the things I have learned to be sorry about is having my pen name as *explod* Not wanting to run away from the scrum mind (you'd have to king nit me from behind to make me turn the cheek) but perhaps I will think of talking to Joe about a change


----------



## explod (14 March 2010)

> all the other cops are just screwed up puppies. bent and corrupt and totally off the dial.




And then again, why should I.  If some make comments here without knowing all the background then they are to be ignored.  As I am often wrong and in that boat too; its a discussion forum after all.

And with a belief like that of Agentm above then posters with my sort of background need to be around perhaps?

cheers *explod*


----------



## Tink (14 March 2010)

Good for you explod : )

I disagree with agentm's comment -- all the cops I know are decent people


----------



## nulla nulla (14 March 2010)

explod said:


> We are I realise way off topic,  subject is,  she *is either innocent or guilty*.   However Indonesian Law has decided the matter, some of us are uneasy about the methods and the penalty and some are not.   And we could say yae or nay adinfanitum.      The market is open tomorrow




Finally , something we can agree on.


----------



## Naked shorts (14 March 2010)

wtf this thread is still alive?


----------



## Julia (14 March 2010)

explod said:


> One of the things I have learned to be sorry about is having my pen name as *explod* Not wanting to run away from the scrum mind (you'd have to king nit me from behind to make me turn the cheek) but perhaps I will think of talking to Joe about a change



Actually, I'm not sure that too many will make the connection anyway.
When you first joined I looked at your nic thinking it was some sort of peculiar misspelling of "explode".  It never occurred to me to consider that it meant you used to be a police officer.
It's a pity perhaps you made this known as it will inevitably colour people's views about what you say.




explod said:


> Again I am talking of the principal, the Iraki war cleaned the New York Streets of its itinerent drug problems.



explod, I appreciate that you are coming from a point of view of some sort of compassion but I've had difficulty understanding some of your comments in the thread.  viz this last one above?????

What principle exactly are you talking about?

What are "itinerant drug problems", and how did the Iraq war "clean the New York streets of these?

And what does it have to do with Schapelle Corby's guilt or innocence?


----------



## Naked shorts (15 March 2010)

New Schapelle Corby poll

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19042


----------



## nunthewiser (15 March 2010)

explod said:


> And with a belief like that of Agentm above then posters with my sort of background need to be around perhaps?
> 
> cheers *explod*





Book him danno 


Cops are real people too


----------



## Tink (15 March 2010)

That they are Nun

3 of my friends children are cops (male and female) and another one just at the end of the process.

I wouldnt do that job for all the tea in China

I say -- Good on them


----------



## explod (15 March 2010)

Julia said:


> Actually, I'm not sure that too many will make the connection anyway.
> When you first joined I looked at your nic thinking it was some sort of peculiar misspelling of "explode".  It never occurred to me to consider that it meant you used to be a police officer.
> It's a pity perhaps you made this known as it will inevitably colour people's views about what you say.




It should not be so and I strive to keep myself at the community level.  My previous experience as a shearer helped me, for example, in handling prisoners, particularly drunks.  This ability was noted and assisted my advancement.  We certainly need to stand apart but at the same time be able to relate to many sides of emotion.  And in matters concerning liberty we are on the knife edge here.





> explod, I appreciate that you are coming from a point of view of some sort of compassion but I've had difficulty understanding some of your comments in the thread.  viz this last one above?????
> 
> What principle exactly are you talking about?
> 
> ...




My purpose here is for us to consider every individual in society, not matter how bad, to be seen still to have some potential, this is also one of the principles for rehabilitation.   

It was noted in posts over the weekend in terms such as, "who cares about her, she is nothing but a dirt bag" and other similar views in regard to offenders.

Having had a very rounded professional career and having seven near family members now in the force at various career stages, my interest in the philosophical development of the Force is strong.

Issues such as the Schapelle Corby case do provide a good platform on which to learn more of cummunity standards and outlook.   The police need to adapt to these changes and is it also good for the community to have insight into some of the thinking behind law enforcement.

Thanks for the questions Julia.  It is always good to have your oversight,   and hope this helps.


----------



## ColB (15 March 2010)

> Originally Posted by Julia
> 
> "...It's a pity perhaps you made this known as it will inevitably colour people's views about what you say."






> Originally Posted by explod
> 
> "It should not be so and I strive to keep myself at the community level. *My previous experience as a shearer helped me, for example, in handling prisoners, particularly drunks. This ability was noted and assisted my advancement.*"




Well I'll be daaarned!  No offence to shearers, but if their physical or intellectual prowess can form some basis for promotion in the Police Force we should be alarmed but then maybe herding sheep is a skill similar to crowd control!


----------



## nulla nulla (15 March 2010)

explod said:


> Again I am talking of the principal, the Iraki war cleaned the New York Streets of its itinerent drug problems.




Without getting into an argument about the relevence of this point to the innocence or lack there of it of Schapelle Corby, could you elaberate on how "..the Iraqi war cleaned the New York Streets of its itinerent drug problems" please?


----------



## explod (15 March 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Without getting into an argument about the relevence of this point to the innocence or lack there of it of Schapelle Corby, could you elaberate on how "..the Iraqi war cleaned the New York Streets of its itinerent drug problems" please?




Yes, there was a news article some years ago discussing soldiers joining the troops for the campaign in Iraq from the streets of New York, it cited actual people and thier story of how it had turned them and many of their fellows around and a cop was quoted as saying how things had improved on the streets as a result.


----------



## explod (15 March 2010)

ColB said:


> Well I'll be daaarned!  No offence to shearers, but if their physical or intellectual prowess can form some basis for promotion in the Police Force we should be alarmed but then maybe herding sheep is a skill similar to crowd control!




Does not matter what one says, try to be constructive and you are struck down.  :banghead  

Perhaps what I should have said, "*If you come from the wrong side of the tracks you can better understand those from the wrong side of the tracks*"  And here it seems most are from the good side, born with a silver spoon.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 March 2010)

explod said:


> Perhaps what I should have said, "*If you come from the wrong side of the tracks you can better understand those from the wrong side of the tracks*"  And here it seems most are from the good side, born with a silver spoon.





Not me ..fought every inch and got lucky with some hard work and innovative thinking also.

I didnt smuggle dope into Bali along the way tho.

Ignore those petty comments .Not worth the typespace

haveaniceday


----------



## Julia (15 March 2010)

explod said:


> My purpose here is for us to consider every individual in society, not matter how bad, to be seen still to have some potential, this is also one of the principles for rehabilitation.



I like your idealism, Explod.  In our cynical society we need idealists.
But believing the best about people can't reasonably be allowed to blind us to their asocial intent.   
If you take your philosophy to the nth degree, you'd be believing that e.g. paedophiles like Denis Ferguson could one day be a model member of society.



> Thanks for the questions Julia.  It is always good to have your oversight,   and hope this helps.




The response is appreciated, Explod, but I'm still no wiser about what are "itinerant drug problems" (itinerant meaning 'wandering') and how the Iraq war cleaned these from the New York streets.

And still puzzled about the relevance to Schapelle Corby.


----------



## nulla nulla (16 March 2010)

explod said:


> Yes, there was a news article some years ago discussing soldiers joining the troops for the campaign in Iraq from the streets of New York, it cited actual people and thier story of how it had turned them and many of their fellows around and a cop was quoted as saying how things had improved on the streets as a result.




Thanks for the response, I hadn't seen or heard of the article. Interesting how the war created job opportunities for itinerants. Horrible to think of it as a means of  creating employment, cleaning up the cities and stimulating the economy.


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 March 2010)

Julia said:


> The response is appreciated, Explod, but I'm still no wiser about what are "itinerant drug problems" (itinerant meaning 'wandering') and how the Iraq war cleaned these from the New York streets.




You have to excuse every second post by Explod because like all "good" Coppers if they cannot find the evidence to support their assumptions/beliefs they just make it up!!

*Explod,*

NYC's crime rate and drug problems, ie murders, drug arrests etc, have been in a continual fall since 1990. There is debate about the cause but its fair to say its been a mix of three things, 
1 increasing of Policing.
2 legalization of abortion in the seventies, as many of the would be neglected children and criminals were never born.
3. demographic change. Clearly a crack addict cannot afford a Condo on Park Ave.

NOT because the military rounded up all the crack heads and shipped them off to Iraq. In fact since 2001 the military has seen a bigger increase from well educated high earning demographics,and a FALL from both the African American population and from Suburban/city population. Most increases have come from the complete opposite of your "itinerant druggies", the stats on increases in military service since 2001 makes your comment stink like BS, again!!


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 March 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Thanks for the response, I hadn't seen or heard of the article. Interesting how the war created job opportunities for itinerants. Horrible to think of it as a means of  creating employment, *cleaning up the cities*.




It didn't.


----------



## explod (17 March 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> You have to excuse every second post by Explod because like all "good" Coppers if they cannot find the evidence to support their assumptions/beliefs they just make it up!!




How do you know that, and on the reference to both?

And whilst we are off topic, what is the meaning of BS, you seem to use it a lot old Son.


----------



## jancha (9 April 2010)

Back on the topic of Schapelle Corby.
Heard the latest? (certainly not the lastest)
Applying for clemency due to insanity.lol
What next?


----------



## Honourable (9 April 2010)

Schapelle Corby is seriously mentally ill. I know this because I have known the Corby family for 25 years and have visited Schapelle in prison on several occasions. I have seen her deterioration and her insanity for myself. She is not faking it, and she will die if she is not returned to Australia for proper psychiatric treatment.

Aside from the intimate knowledge that I have, through my friendship with the Corby family, I have also researched her case extensively for 3 years and I know she is innocent, without a doubt. She was judged guilty, by a panel of 3 Judges, none of whom had ever acquitted a defendant in their entire careers.  Chief Judge Linton Sirait actually boasted, at the beginning of Schapelle’s sham trial, that he had never found a defendant innocent in his 500 previous drug related cases. The law of averages alone tells you that he must have sent several other innocent people to prison as well. 

Her 20 year sentence was grossly excessive, far in excess of the sentences handed down for other, and often worse, drugs crimes in Indonesia, not to mention murder and rape.

Schapelle is a lovely person and the rest of her family are great people, despite the mistaken impression you may all have about them, having seen them on TV behaving badly (as we would also do, if we were under the pressures they are under).

Right now, Schapelle needs her countrymen to help her, and it’s all about Mateship, the once honoured Australian tradition of helping our Mates when they are down on their luck. As such, I say to all those happy to let her rot - “Take a serious look at yourself. You have lost your empathy and your humanity,” and too many have - a sad indictment of Australian society in the 21st century. 

I'm sure these people would think differently if she were their daughter, sister or best friend. I'm also sure that if they were in her shoes, the innocent victim of someone else’s crime, they would expect their countrymen to help them as well.

Finally, Schapelle is not responsible for all the media attention she gets, the media are, so please don’t blame her for the constant newspaper articles, internet, radio and TV coverage. She is once again the innocent victim here as well.

Please support her bid for freedom. Thank you so much.


----------



## nomore4s (9 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Please support her bid for freedom. Thank you so much.




I wonder if this could be classed as spam:.

I don't think so, her and her family have made their bed so they can lie in it now as far as I'm concerned.

No doubt once she is released she will make a miraculous recovery and become something of a B grade celeb in Aust.


----------



## pilots (9 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Schapelle Corby is seriously mentally ill. I know this because I have known the Corby family for 25 years and have visited Schapelle in prison on several occasions. I have seen her deterioration and her insanity for myself. She is not faking it, and she will die if she is not returned to Australia for proper psychiatric treatment.
> 
> Aside from the intimate knowledge that I have, through my friendship with the Corby family, I have also researched her case extensively for 3 years and I know she is innocent, without a doubt. She was judged guilty, by a panel of 3 Judges, none of whom had ever acquitted a defendant in their entire careers.  Chief Judge Linton Sirait actually boasted, at the beginning of Schapelle’s sham trial, that he had never found a defendant innocent in his 500 previous drug related cases. The law of averages alone tells you that he must have sent several other innocent people to prison as well.
> 
> ...




Sorry mate, but if you know THAT family you sure as hell have some thing WRONG with you as well, only 9000 sleeps more, and I for one, want to see every one of them spent in Indonesia.


----------



## jancha (9 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Schapelle Corby is seriously mentally ill. I know this because I have known the Corby family for 25 years and have visited Schapelle in prison on several occasions. I have seen her deterioration and her insanity for myself. She is not faking it, and she will die if she is not returned to Australia for proper psychiatric treatment.
> 
> Aside from the intimate knowledge that I have, through my friendship with the Corby family, I have also researched her case extensively for 3 years and I know she is innocent, without a doubt. She was judged guilty, by a panel of 3 Judges, none of whom had ever acquitted a defendant in their entire careers.  Chief Judge Linton Sirait actually boasted, at the beginning of Schapelle’s sham trial, that he had never found a defendant innocent in his 500 previous drug related cases. The law of averages alone tells you that he must have sent several other innocent people to prison as well.
> 
> ...




Been to Bali and the Aussie locals i spoke to there say different.
They maybe just rumours but why would another aussie put an aussie down?
Very corrupt place any taxi driver will tell you that.
The whole place is about bartering. 
Tho the sentence is harsh in comparision to other crimes i feel she's not inocent as you say.


----------



## pilots (9 April 2010)

Honorable, are you for real???, the family, can you name one of them that the police have NOT investigated, hell man if this is your idea of a lovely family, I would hate to run in to what you would call a bad family.
You talk about the media, hay mate, it was HER family that was SELLING the story's to them. only 9000 more sleeps to go and she will be home.


----------



## nulla nulla (10 April 2010)

I wondered how long it would take for this thread to burst back to life with impassioned pleas for her release from well meaning (?) posters with inside knowledge on her innocence and/or sanity(?).

"Please support her bid for freedom. Thank you so much. "  Not a chance.


----------



## Muschu (10 April 2010)

jancha said:


> Been to Bali and the Aussie locals i spoke to there say different.
> They maybe just rumours but why would another aussie put an aussie down?
> Very corrupt place any taxi driver will tell you that.
> The whole place is about bartering.
> Tho the sentence is harsh in comparision to other crimes i feel she's not inocent as you say.




Innocent or not the system is corrupt.
I have an Aussie friend who has lived in Bali for 30 years, is married to a Javanese lady, and has 2 adult children.
I asked him what would happen if, hypothetically, one of his children was picked up for drug dealing or use.
He stated that the police would visit him at his house to ask what could possibly be done to ease the embarrassment to the legal system and to his family.  Failing that he would receive a similar visit by a judge or a representative of the judge.
The motive for the visit is an obvious one.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2010)

Muschu said:


> Innocent or not the system is corrupt.
> I have an Aussie friend who has lived in Bali for 30 years, is married to a Javanese lady, and has 2 adult children.
> I asked him what would happen if, hypothetically, one of his children was picked up for drug dealing or use.
> He stated that the police would visit him at his house to ask what could possibly be done to ease the embarrassment to the legal system and to his family.  Failing that he would receive a similar visit by a judge or a representative of the judge.
> The motive for the visit is an obvious one.




I fail to see what your little story has to do with Schapelle Corby's guilt or innocence. You are guilty of relativism. 

The good people of Bali, awake, live and go to bed under this system, they are born, live and die, and seem to do reasonably well, paying off corrupt police as they go. It is their way and their system.

If an Australian or a Javaustralian falls foul of this system, then that is bad luck, rather like being caught speeding or not wearing a bicycle helmet in Australia. You need to harden up a bit mate.

gg


----------



## >Apocalypto< (10 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Schapelle Corby is seriously mentally ill. I know this because I have known the Corby family for 25 years and have visited Schapelle in prison on several occasions. I have seen her deterioration and her insanity for myself. She is not faking it, and she will die if she is not returned to Australia for proper psychiatric treatment.
> 
> Aside from the intimate knowledge that I have, through my friendship with the Corby family, I have also researched her case extensively for 3 years and I know she is innocent, without a doubt. She was judged guilty, by a panel of 3 Judges, none of whom had ever acquitted a defendant in their entire careers.  Chief Judge Linton Sirait actually boasted, at the beginning of Schapelle’s sham trial, that he had never found a defendant innocent in his 500 previous drug related cases. The law of averages alone tells you that he must have sent several other innocent people to prison as well.
> 
> ...




bohoooo, cry me a river. she should be happy she didn't end up in front of the firing squad!


----------



## Muschu (10 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I fail to see what your little story has to do with Schapelle Corby's guilt or innocence. You are guilty of relativism.
> 
> The good people of Bali, awake, live and go to bed under this system, they are born, live and die, and seem to do reasonably well, paying off corrupt police as they go. It is their way and their system.
> 
> ...




Sounds as though you know Bali intimately.  I've only been visiting since 1983.

However, shudder, you may not comprehend relativism [or my post] quite as well.


----------



## Naked shorts (11 April 2010)

omg I thought I killed this thread. can we get it locked or something?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 April 2010)

Muschu said:


> Sounds as though you know Bali intimately.  I've only been visiting since 1983.
> 
> However, shudder, you may not comprehend relativism [or my post] quite as well.




I will have to bow to your knowledge of Bali, as I've never been there. Isn't relativism when you relate a story about a hypothetical situation occurring to some third parties relatives? 

I'm sorry if I misconstrued your post. I thought you were implying that because Bali is corrupt that all Australians or Javaustralians caught with weed were defacto innocent. Or guilty unless they paid a bribe.

gg


----------



## Muschu (11 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I will have to bow to your knowledge of Bali, as I've never been there. Isn't relativism when you relate a story about a hypothetical situation occurring to some third parties relatives?
> 
> I'm sorry if I misconstrued your post. I thought you were implying that because Bali is corrupt that all Australians or Javaustralians caught with weed were defacto innocent. Or guilty unless they paid a bribe.
> 
> gg




Thank you GG.  I was simply relating the view of a long time Balinese resident.  I have no idea whether SC is innocent or guilty.

At the same time I should not have reacted to your last post impulsively.  Apologies.

Rick


----------



## Honourable (13 April 2010)

pilots said:


> the family, can you name one of them that the police have NOT investigated, hell man if this is your idea of a lovely family, I would hate to run in to what you would call a bad family.
> You talk about the media, hay mate, it was HER family that was SELLING the story's to them.




Pilots, I have seen the real Corby family, the one that the media will never show you, and they are great people. The Corby family have been subjected to a media smear campaign unprecedented in Australian history, designed to denigrate them in the eyes of every Australian. 

Along with lies, rumours, and innuendo about their alleged involvement in the drug trade, part of this campaign has centred on portraying them as rough and foul-mouthed. So, whenever they have behaved badly in public, the media has made a point of showing this behaviour, and only this behaviour. 

If I was under the stress that they have been put under, I would probably behave badly as well - the wrongful imprisonment of their daughter/sister, the corruption in the Indonesian legal and penal system, the failure of the Australian government (both past and present) to help them, and the frustration of having to sit back and watch the media sprout lie after lie about the family, with very little recourse.

The only Corby family member ever to be the subject of a police investigation into his possible involvement in the drug trade was Schapelle's father, Michael Snr. Schapelle's half brothers have had minor brushes with the law, we all know this, but their offences were not related to the drug trade, and both are now living respectable lives.

Not even Schapelle has been the subject of a police investigation, even after her arrest in Bali. Rather odd don't you think? If she really had been guilty of knowingly taking drugs to Bali, she would also have been guilty of supply and exportation of illegal drugs in Australia, and yet, no investigation of these alleged crimes here has ever taken place!

Mercedes, Schapelle's brother, Michael Jnr, and Schapelle's mother, Rosleigh, were privately investigated by Channel 7 for possible involvement in the drug trade, when Channel 7 were preparing their case for the defamation trial, but no link could be found.

Even when Jodie Powers claimed on Channel 7's Today Tonight show that there were space bags of marijuana all over the Corby household floor, claims which sparked the defamation case against her and Channel 7, not one single police officer ever came to the Corby household to check the claims out.

The result of the investigation into Michael Corby Snr's possible involvement in the drug trade - "Queensland Police has no evidence to link Michael Corby with involvement in the drug trade," a police spokesperson said.

I have copies of police certificates for each and every Corby (Mum, Dad, Mercedes, Michael and Schapelle) which state that they have no criminal record. 

Finally, it is true that the Corby's have made a bit of money from some (not all) of the magazine articles about Schapelle, and they need it. It costs a heck of a lot to care for Schapelle in Kerobokan Prison - her daily needs plus doctor's bills, hospitalisation, medication, and paying for trips to and from Bali for Rosleigh, so she can visit and care for her daughter. 

However, it is the main stream media, who have spearheaded the smear campaign against the family on TV, radio and newspapers, that have made the big money. The Corby's have shared none of this, nor would they want to. They just wish the main stream media would leave them alone.


----------



## Honourable (13 April 2010)

pilots said:


> the family, can you name one of them that the police have NOT investigated, hell man if this is your idea of a lovely family, I would hate to run in to what you would call a bad family.
> You talk about the media, hay mate, it was HER family that was SELLING the story's to them.




Pilots, I have seen the real Corby family, the one that the media will never show you, and they are great people. The Corby family have been subjected to a media smear campaign unprecedented in Australian history, designed to denigrate them in the eyes of every Australian. 

Along with lies, rumours, and innuendo about their alleged involvement in the drug trade, part of this campaign has centred on portraying them as rough and foul-mouthed. So, whenever they have behaved badly in public, the media has made a point of showing this behaviour, and only this behaviour. 

If I was under the stress that they have been put under, I would probably behave badly as well - the wrongful imprisonment of their daughter/sister, the corruption in the Indonesian legal and penal system, the failure of the Australian government (both past and present) to help them, and the frustration of having to sit back and watch the media sprout lie after lie about the family, with very little recourse.

The only Corby family member ever to be the subject of a police investigation into his possible involvement in the drug trade was Schapelle's father, Michael Snr. Schapelle's half brothers have had minor brushes with the law, we all know this, but their offences were not related to the drug trade, and both are now living respectable lives.

Not even Schapelle has been the subject of a police investigation, even after her arrest in Bali. Rather odd don't you think? If she really had been guilty of knowingly taking drugs to Bali, she would also have been guilty of supply and exportation of illegal drugs in Australia, and yet, no investigation of these alleged crimes here has ever taken place!

Mercedes, Schapelle's brother, Michael Jnr, and Schapelle's mother, Rosleigh, were privately investigated by Channel 7 for possible involvement in the drug trade, when Channel 7 were preparing their case for the defamation trial, but no link could be found.

Even when Jodie Powers claimed on Channel 7's Today Tonight show that there were space bags of marijuana all over the Corby household floor, claims which sparked the defamation case against her and Channel 7, not one single police officer ever came to the Corby household to check the claims out.

The result of the investigation into Michael Corby Snr's possible involvement in the drug trade - "Queensland Police has no evidence to link Michael Corby with involvement in the drug trade," a police spokesperson said.

I have copies of police certificates for each and every Corby (Mum, Dad, Mercedes, Michael and Schapelle) which state that they have no criminal record. 

Finally, it is true that the Corby's have made a bit of money from some (not all) of the magazine articles about Schapelle, and they need it. It costs a heck of a lot to care for Schapelle in Kerobokan Prison - her daily needs plus doctor's bills, hospitalisation, medication, and paying for trips to and from Bali for Rosleigh, so she can visit and care for her daughter. 

However, it is the main stream media, who have spearheaded the smear campaign against the family on TV, radio and newspapers, that have made the big money. The Corby's have shared none of this, nor would they want to. They just wish the main stream media would leave them alone.


----------



## explod (13 April 2010)

Yep, always noticed that anyone investigated whether it be even just by the press, the assumption is always, 'where there is smoke there is always fire';   or "shoot first and ask questions afterwards'.

Anyway even if they were sloths, big deal, the way corby has been treated by inuendo and so called facts that would not stand up if properly scrutinised is wrong and the status quo of opinion here in Aus makes me feel ashamed.


----------



## pilots (13 April 2010)

Honorable, I am sure that if Kevy Krudd had read that load of poo you have just posted he would have you on his team as the top SPIN DOCTOR, you can not be for real.


----------



## Honourable (13 April 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> bohoooo, cry me a river. she should be happy she didn't end up in front of the firing squad!




Apocalypto, Ros Reines is an author, and gossip columnist. This came from her column in the Daily Telegraph on the 13th April 2010. 

I have no idea whether Ros thinks Schapelle is innocent or guilty, as I do not know her, but from this comment of hers, I do know that she is a person with compassion. If only there were more like her in Australia.

Corby plea to SBY - Ros Reines

REPORTS that Schapelle Corby has pleaded to Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono for clemency on the grounds of her mental illness are timely.

Whether or not Corby knowingly smuggled marijuana into Bali, she has well and truly paid the price for any stupidity. Robbed of her youth, her looks and now her sanity, she will probably never fully recover from her experiences.

But she should be returned to Australia and at least begin the healing process.


----------



## pilots (13 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Apocalypto, Ros Reines is an author, and gossip columnist. This came from her column in the Daily Telegraph on the 13th April 2010.
> 
> I have no idea whether Ros thinks Schapelle is innocent or guilty, as I do not know her, but from this comment of hers, I do know that she is a person with compassion. If only there were more like her in Australia.
> 
> ...




Hang on here a minute, now you are saying she may have knowingly smuggled it in to Bali, mate she has broken the law of the land, they cant tell us what to do, WE CAN'T TELL THEM WHAT TO DO. GUILTY as charged.


----------



## Muschu (13 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Hang on here a minute, now you are saying she may have knowingly smuggled it in to Bali, mate she has broken the law of the land, they cant tell us what to do, WE CAN'T TELL THEM WHAT TO DO. GUILTY as charged.




I don't get this Pilots.  How do you KNOW she is "guilty as charged"?  Because she was found to be so by a judge who finds all those charged before him to be so?

I don't think I'd want you on my jury anywhere in the world, including here.

I continue to be surprised at the conclusions some people, with minimal information, can reach.

I also don't think you interpreted the post you are referring to with any reasonable degree of understanding.


----------



## Honourable (13 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Hang on here a minute, now you are saying she may have knowingly smuggled it in to Bali,




No Pilots, I was not saying that Schapelle may have knowingly smuggled the drugs into Bali. I was merely providing a comparison in attitudes between Apocalypto and someone like Ros Reines.

I have absolutely no doubt that Schapelle Corby is innocent, in fact, I don't think I have ever been so sure of anything in my entire life. Ros Reines, on the other, hand may have doubts, I don't really know.

What her short comment does show, however, is that she has compassion for Schapelle and believes that, guilty or innocent, it is time for her to come home to Australia.

I have heard all the stories of Schapelle's suffering from her family members, and I have seen her suffering for myself, and I tell you this, she has more than paid the price for 4 kilos of marijuana even if she was guilty, which she is not.

Only the heartless would condone leaving her there any longer, where she will most definitely die. She was given a 20 year sentence, when many others in Indonesia have received much lesser sentences for worse drug crimes, not to mention murder and rape. 

Her sentence was a political sentence, not a realistic one, and if she does not return home soon, her sentence will become a death sentence.

In 9000 sleeps from now, Schapelle will either have been a free woman for several years, or she will have been dead for several years.


----------



## Honourable (13 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Honorable, I am sure that if Kevy Krudd had read that load of poo you have just posted he would have you on his team as the top SPIN DOCTOR, you can not be for real.




Pilots, the fact that you have said this proves, regrettably, how little you know about the Schapelle Corby case, and the Corby's.

What I posted is the truth, and as my name suggests, I would not lie, because honourable men don't lie.

I did not join this forum to lie to you people, but hopefully to educate you in the truth of the matter.

Now that I have 5 posts up, I am able to provide links, so I invite you and everyone else to check these two out, for starters:

http://news.smh.com.au/national/doubt-over-corby-dads-alleged-drug-ties-20080705-31zp.html

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=CYCuzE16tQE&feature=email


----------



## nunthewiser (14 April 2010)

Hehehehe 

apologises in advance for low content post but i think that needed to be said


----------



## nulla nulla (14 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Pilots, I have seen the real Corby family, the one that the media will never show you, and they are great people. The Corby family have been subjected to a media smear campaign unprecedented in Australian history, designed to denigrate them in the eyes of every Australian.
> 
> Along with lies, rumours, and innuendo about their alleged involvement in the drug trade, part of this campaign has centred on portraying them as rough and foul-mouthed. So, whenever they have behaved badly in public, the media has made a point of showing this behaviour, and only this behaviour.
> 
> ...




Posting it twice doesn't give it any more credibility or relevence. Caught, tried in a legitimate court of a sovereign country. Found guilty, sentenced. Time to move on.


----------



## Tink (14 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> I did not join this forum to lie to you people, but hopefully to educate you in the truth of the matter.






nomore4s said:


> I wonder if this could be classed as spam:.




Yep 

I think we have all worked out this story.


----------



## pilots (14 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Pilots, the fact that you have said this proves, regrettably, how little you know about the Schapelle Corby case, and the Corby's.
> 
> What I posted is the truth, and as my name suggests, I would not lie, because honourable men don't lie.
> 
> ...



 Have a look at the top right hand side of this post you will see that you have a PM, read it, then PM me your answer to that please, thanks.


----------



## moXJO (14 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> I did not join this forum to lie to you people, but hopefully to educate you in the truth of the matter.




Truth of the matter there was a big bag of pot in her bag and she was caught with it. All the conspiracy theories or twisting does not change that fact. As nulla said:
_ Caught, tried in a legitimate court of a sovereign country. Found guilty, sentenced. Time to move on. _


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 April 2010)

I do wish people would stop resurrecting this thread, and let it filter out to an end naturally.

As a convicted criminal Ms.Corby is entitled to some privacy and respect from ASF posters.

She should be allowed serve out her sentence for drug running without all the unkindness that is directed towards her.

gg


----------



## Honourable (17 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Posting it twice doesn't give it any more credibility or relevence. Caught, tried in a legitimate court of a sovereign country. Found guilty, sentenced. Time to move on.




It wasn't my intention to post it twice, but being new to this forum, it occurred unintentionally. However, thanks for posting it a third time.

Yes - she was caught.

Yes - she was tried in a legitimate court of a sovereign country, however she did not receive a fair trial.

Yes - she was judged guilty, by a panel of Judges who ALWAYS find defendants guilty, but she was not proven guilty, by any stretch of the imagination, nor could she have been, because she is not guilty - 
http://schapellecorby-simbasgoogleblog.blogspot.com/2008_09_01_archive.html

Yes - she was sentenced, to 20 years, more than terrorists often receive - http://www.nzherald.co.nz/bali/news/article.cfm?l_id=432&objectid=10396440

Time to move on - you can if you want to. I, on the other hand, love Schapelle like a daughter, and I choose to fight for her freedom and her life. Thank God there are some of us prepared to do so.

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."


----------



## >Apocalypto< (17 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> It wasn't my intention to post it twice, but being new to this forum, it occurred unintentionally. However, thanks for posting it a third time.
> 
> Yes - she was caught.
> 
> ...




Are you forgetting that she was caught red handed with 4 KG of marijuana at the airport......   

please that's the fact... Guilty so you do the time as handed down by the court of law in that sovereign country.

SHE IS GUILTY!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Time to move on - you can if you want to. I, on the other hand, love Schapelle like a daughter, and I choose to fight for her freedom and her life. Thank God there are some of us prepared to do so.
> 
> "The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."




I was under the impression her father is deceased.
Your battles on her behalf are admirable.

What other causes do you support?

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (17 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> It wasn't my intention to post it twice, but being new to this forum, it occurred unintentionally. However, thanks for posting it a third time.
> 
> Yes - she was caught.
> 
> ...




I have no doubt you will post it again in the same or slightly amended formats. 
Your willingness to singlemindedly pursue a cause, your apparent obsessive faith and your readiness to overlook or side step the facts in your pursuit of your goal, reminds me of Don Quixote tilting at windmills. 
Reality and the facts will not get in the way of your campaign to fight the false cause of this girl you "love like a daughter". 
Your "love like a daughter" feelings for this girl appear to have to impaired your ability to look at the matter objectively and without emotion. 
Caught in the act, tried in a ligitimate court in a sovereign country, found guilty (despite the court bending over backwards to hear evidence and wild conjecture and hearsay from all the conspiracy theorists) and sentenced.
It really is time to accept the facts and move on. 
All the bleating in the world is not going to change the facts.


----------



## pilots (17 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> It wasn't my intention to post it twice, but being new to this forum, it occurred unintentionally. However, thanks for posting it a third time.
> 
> Yes - she was caught.
> 
> ...




I sent you a PM, you never replied to it WHY.


----------



## Honourable (17 April 2010)

pilots said:


> I sent you a PM, you never replied to it WHY.




I will be replying to it very shortly. The ongoing campaign to save Schapelle Corby's life is very time consuming. It is, and will remain, my priority.


----------



## Honourable (17 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> your readiness to overlook or side step the facts in your pursuit of your goal
> 
> Reality and the facts will not get in the way of your campaign to fight the false cause of this girl
> 
> ...




Nulla Nulla, please tell me which 'facts' you are referring to. Would it be the BULLDUST 'facts' that you, and every other Australian, have been deliberately and systematically fed by the main stream media, since just before Schapelle's verdict to the present day?

My support for Schapelle is based on the fact that she is a dear friend of mine, who I "love like a daughter." I also support her because she is innocent, is seriously mentally ill (despite what Channel 9 tried to convince you all of to the contrary, two nights ago), and because she needs to be released from prison very soon, or she will commit suicide.

My total belief in her innocence is based on the fact that I know her well enough to know that she didn't do it, I know her brothers well enough to know that they didn't do it, and on the mountain of REAL facts that me and my fellow supporters have uncovered in our YEARS of research.

So, with respect, it is you who are ignoring the facts, facts that you may not even be aware of.

If you wish to enlighten yourself, I invite you to check out the following article: http://schapellecorby-simbasgoogleb...03/why-i-support-schapelle-corby-why-you.html

As for the court bending over backwards to hear evidence, well I'm sorry, but this is simply not the case. They dismissed the testimony of all Schapelle's witnesses, including her sworn statement, they denied fingerprinting of the plastic bags, they denied forensic testing of the drugs, the Bali Police refused to weigh Schapelle's bags so a comparison could be made with the checked-in weight. They also denied access to CCTV footage from Denpasar Airport which would have corroborated Schapelle's version of events, in relation to what actually happened, and what was actually said, when the drugs were discovered in her bag.

The only evidence they took any notice of was the testimony of two Customs Officers and two Police Officers who were in the airport at the time. Their principle witness had a very poor command of English, and the two Police Officers could not even speak English, yet they were all very sure of what Schapelle had 'said', even though they would have had NO idea what she said.

Those on the panel of three Judges had never acquitted a defendant in their entire careers, so the chances that they would break with tradition and find Schapelle innocent, especially when they were ignoring all the evidence in favour of her innocence, was essentially zero! 

Check out this song, if you wish: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MI5eF8sfgY


----------



## Honourable (17 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I was under the impression her father is deceased.
> Your battles on her behalf are admirable.
> 
> What other causes do you support?
> ...




Yes, her father died of cancer on the 17th January 2008. He fought his illness for several years in a vain attempt to see Schapelle walk free before he died, but the injustice of her 20 year sentence won out in the end.

I am sponsoring two children overseas, one in Mexico and one in Kenya.

I also support a number of animal welfare and environmental organisations - IFAW, WWF, RSPCA, Animals Asia, Greenpeace and Oceanic Research. I regularly "Click to Donate" on the Care2 site and sign any Care2 petitions that I consider deserve my support.

What causes do you support?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Yes, her father died of cancer on the 17th January 2008. He fought his illness for several years in a vain attempt to see Schapelle walk free before he died, but the injustice of her 20 year sentence won out in the end.
> 
> I am sponsoring two children overseas, one in Mexico and one in Kenya.
> 
> ...




Honourable, the more I get to know you the more I get a warm feeling about you, I can't describe it any better, I'm even unsure which of the five senses its coming through.

I am not as honourable as you Honourable, I support the GGWF, the GGRF and the GGIF, three funds I set up in the days when the ATO were less punitive than they are now, to advance causes close to my heart.

You certainly are one for causes.

What first attracted you to fighting the good fight for Ms.Corby.

Was it before or after after Schapelle's father went to the great One in the sky.

Did you know her father or was it just the injustice you felt had been perpetrated on his daughter, or was it when he developed cancer and couldn't survive the 20 year sentence placed on her by the Indonesian Justice system, and the cancer then won out in the end, leaving you to carry on the fight, or was it before that?

gg


----------



## Honourable (17 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What first attracted you to fighting the good fight for Ms.Corby.
> 
> Was it before or after after Schapelle's father went to the great One in the sky.
> 
> ...




In the early days of Schapelle's incarceration, I supported the family by donating money to their trust fund, something which I still do. It was when I first read Schapelle's book - "Schapelle Corby - My Story" (now entitled "No More Tomorrows" in the UK and US) that I felt compelled to become an active supporter. Since then it has occupied practically all of my spare time. 

I have now read Schapelle's book 5 times, and have read Tony Wilson's book - "Schapelle - The Facts, The Evidence, The Truth," twice. Additionally, I have read thousands of posts on various forums, websites and blogs, and conducted independent Internet research.

The other organisations that I support (International Fund for Animal Welfare, World Wildlife Fund, Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals etc), I support financially only. I simply would not have the time to support them actively as well.

Yes, I did know Schapelle's father. As I have said already, I have known the family for 25 years.

Schapelle's father was dying from cancer before Schapelle's arrest in Bali. In fact, she was the family member living with him and caring for him at the time. She went to Bali simply to have a two week break from this very stressful task, and to help her sister Mercedes celebrate her 30th birthday. She certainly didn't go over there to create history by being the first and only person, ever, to import a commercial quantity of drugs into Indonesia from Australia. 
Mercedes was over in Bali with her Balinese husband for a few months, giving their young children a taste of Balinese life before returning to Australia to live, and give their children an Australian education. 

So, I was fighting for Schapelle's freedom before her father died, and I continue to fight for it now.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2010)

Well Honourable, it is good to have a cause to fight for, but you are in a significant minority because everything I have heard and read about this case is at a wide variance with your view of it.

I would however defend your right to express those views but your description of these past events is one with which I cannot agree.

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (18 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Nulla Nulla, please tell me which 'facts' you are referring to. Would it be the BULLDUST 'facts' that you, and every other Australian, have been deliberately and systematically fed by the main stream media, since just before Schapelle's verdict to the present day?
> 
> My support for Schapelle is based on the fact that she is a dear friend of mine, who I "love like a daughter." I also support her because she is innocent, is seriously mentally ill (despite what Channel 9 tried to convince you all of to the contrary, two nights ago), and because she needs to be released from prison very soon, or she will commit suicide.
> 
> ...




And it goes on and on.


----------



## pilots (18 April 2010)

Honourable, I could not under stand why when they had some of the drugs, that she was caught with, that it was not sent away for forensic testing, had this of be done we would have known if the drugs came from Queensland or some other place. Now as you have had your finger on the pulse from the start of this case could you tell me who or WHY this testing did not go ahead?? Thanks..


----------



## Calliope (18 April 2010)

There is a long history of people falling in love with jail-birds, even mass murderers. The jail-birds are is quite happy to use them for their own purposes. 

There was a woman in a wheelchair in Qld some years ago who fell in love with a mass murderer. He led her on and they even got married. Her campaign  eventually got him an early release, but to be deported. Of course as soon as he got out he gave her the big A.


----------



## pilots (18 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Honourable, I could not under stand why when they had some of the drugs, that she was caught with, that it was not sent away for forensic testing, had this of be done we would have known if the drugs came from Queensland or some other place. Now as you have had your finger on the pulse from the start of this case could you tell me who or WHY this testing did not go ahead?? Thanks..




Honorable, I note in your Blog that you said no one takes Drugs to Bali as you can get them cheaper in Bali than in Australia, WRONG, WRONG. The cost of Australian Drugs in Bali can be up to six time more than the local drugs cost. All so you must be very careful who you buy Drugs from in Bali, you can be set up very easy. All of the expats who live in Bali will tell you the safest way to buy Drugs it to ONLY deal with a Expat, one who live in Bali is the best to deal with. The company that I worked for still has a staff house in Bali, I see many of the works who still work in Indonesia, the Drug trade is alive and well, AND VERY COMPETITIVE, they don't like any new kids starting up.


----------



## Honourable (20 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> you are in a significant minority because everything I have heard and read about this case is at a wide variance with your view of it.




Yes, those like me who say that Schapelle Corby is innocent, and that her family were not involved in the drug trade, are in the minority these days. This is all thanks to a media smear campaign against Schapelle and her family which is unprecedented in Australian history. 

Gandhi once said, "Even if you are a minority of one, the truth is the truth. An error does not become the truth by reason of multiplied propagation, nor does truth become error because nobody sees it."

Have you ever read "Schapelle Corby - My Story" by Schapelle & Kathryn Bonella - Schapelle's side of the story? Have you ever extended her that courtesy before forming your opinion about her?

Have you ever read "Schapelle, The Facts, The Evidence, The Truth" by Tony Wilson, a former chief police reporter for the Melbourne Sun News Pictorial and the Gold Coast Bulletin? 

Even though I have no doubt about Schapelle's innocence, I have made it my business to keep abreast of what the media is saying and I have a large archive of press releases going back years. My opinion is, therefore, based on an appraisal of ALL the information available, both for and against.


----------



## Honourable (20 April 2010)

Calliope said:


> There is a long history of people falling in love with jail-birds




Calliope, I never said that I have fallen IN love with Schapelle, I merely said that I love her like a daughter. 

Every ardent supporter of Schapelle loves her, because those who know her, know what a lovely, selfless and compassionate person she is - not the drug smuggling bitch that most of you think she is. 

We also admire her strength and courage in facing up to the horrors she has been subjected to, for as long as she has. However, her strength and resolve is waning, she is hanging on by a thread, and she simply must be sent home soon.


----------



## trainspotter (20 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Yes, those like me who say that Schapelle Corby is innocent, and that her family were not involved in the drug trade, are in the minority these days. This is all thanks to a media smear campaign against Schapelle and her family which is unprecedented in Australian history.




Ever heard of Lindy Chamberlain? Innocent incarcerated under a trial by media .... sounds familiar? In this instance she was actually innocent ... or was she? Anyways .... The mistake Schapelle made was that she was not with Indonesian Economics Minister, Aburizal Bakrie son just like Michelle Leslie who only got 3 months for posession of two ecstasy tablets whilst in Bali. You remember her? The one who wore a burqa to court and announced she was a practicing Muslim for years .... once released she was back to the tight fitting clothes and party girl lifestyle. Smart girl with very good advisers on how to work the media to your favour. I think the rather large donation to the arresting officers families to offer vague and conflicting reports of the incident probably helped as well.


----------



## explod (20 April 2010)

> Yes, those like me who say that Schapelle Corby is innocent, and that her family were not involved in the drug trade, are in the minority these days. This is all thanks to a media smear campaign against Schapelle and her family which is unprecedented in Australian history.




Agree with you honourable.   The other matter that does disturb me is that few people care for anything outside their own circle and a lot of comments on this thread confirms that.


----------



## todster (20 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Honourable, I could not under stand why when they had some of the drugs, that she was caught with, that it was not sent away for forensic testing, had this of be done we would have known if the drugs came from Queensland or some other place. Now as you have had your finger on the pulse from the start of this case could you tell me who or WHY this testing did not go ahead?? Thanks..




This is the thing that bugged me too


----------



## Honourable (20 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Honourable, I could not under stand why when they had some of the drugs, that she was caught with, that it was not sent away for forensic testing, had this of be done we would have known if the drugs came from Queensland or some other place. Now as you have had your finger on the pulse from the start of this case could you tell me who or WHY this testing did not go ahead?? Thanks..




Pilots - why were the drugs not forensically tested? Good question.

Pollen testing of the marijuana could have determined where it was grown. Forensic testing of any skin fragments or hair found amongst the drugs could have determined the identity of the person who packed the drugs.

As such, had Schapelle really been guilty, she was taking a great risk when she signed an authorisation allowing the Australian Federal Police to forensically test the drugs. In a case like this, the AFP's brief is to assist the Prosecution, not the Defense. As such, it would have been very much to the Prosecution's advantage to have these tests conducted. Had Schapelle been guilty, these tests would have proved it conclusively.

Strangely though, the Bali Police refused to allow the AFP to have a sample of the drugs for testing, and did not conduct any tests themselves.

Why they refused to hand over a sample of the drugs to the AFP, why the AFP didn't object, why the Australian government didn't object, and why all the drugs were later burnt, before Schapelle's avenues of appeal were exhausted, in contravention of International law which requires at least a sample of evidence to be preserved, are questions to which we have never received satisfactory answers. 

We have chased answers to these questions from the AFP, the DFAT, and the Attorney General's Department, utilising the the Commonwealth Ombudsman, and have come up against a brick wall in every case.

So, the question everyone should be asking is, who is covering up what?


----------



## pilots (20 April 2010)

Now hang on a minute, the Corby team did get a sample of the Drugs.


----------



## explod (20 April 2010)

> So, the question everyone should be asking is, who is covering up what?




Only a stab in the dark and just my wild theory.   

AFP looking for brownie points due to other matters going against them.    Those looking after AFP wanting good media for elections coming up, the zero tolerance squeaky clean image had been working a treat up to that time.    

And if we think of the do not care attitudes we have amongst us here, it fits.  That's probably why the K may not want to interfere either.   Election coming up and Corby guilty by media, what a shocking woman she must be.

Come Sunday we can smile for the camera and all forgiven, repent and you are absolved from you sins my Son


----------



## Honourable (20 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Honorable, I note in your Blog that you said no one takes Drugs to Bali as you can get them cheaper in Bali than in Australia, WRONG, WRONG.




Pilots, Australia is a drug importing nation, not a drug exporting one. Drugs are brought into Indonesia from a number of other countries, and the people doing it are often caught, as the book "Hotel Kerobokan" by Kathryn Bonella clearly shows. Australians do, however, bring drugs into Australia, the attempt by the Bali 9 to do so, being a classic case.

If commercial quantities of drugs were regularly coming into Indonesia from Australia, it stands to reason that there would have been more arrests for this offense. And yet, Schapelle's arrest is the only one recorded, in history. There have been none before, or since.

The suggestion that Australian marijuana is available in Bali, and much sought after by Westerners, is a myth, created by a journalist called Matthew Moore, who wrote a piece on the 26th May 2005 for "The Age" newspaper entitled - Why Australian Marijuana is a Big Hit in Bali. It was deliberately written to convince the Australian public that Schapelle had a motive to take marijuana there.

While investigating for his book "Schapelle - The Facts, The Evidence, The Truth," Tony Wilson went to the back streets of Kuta one night and got amongst the drugs dealers to ask them about Australian marijuana (Aussie Gold). Some dealers soon disappeared after offering him various drugs, but five dealers agreed to talk to him. This is what he says in his book:

All of them told me they had never heard of hydroponically grown Australian marijuana with its trademark big seed heads being smuggled into Bali.

"That's bull, man. If that type of weed was on the market, then we'd know about it," said one dealer.

All the dealers I spoke to said they had not previously heard of Schapelle Corby or her sister Mercedes. "We have talked amongst ourselves since Corby was arrested, and we don't know them."

I also spoke to a number of expats and foreigners who had lived in Bali for lengthy periods and they also doubted the 'super dope' theory. "You would have to bring in heaps to cover your costs from Australia and look at the risks you would face with each shipment to a country that has the death penalty for drug offences, and uses it," said Dave, formerly of Melbourne, but then a three-year Kuta resident.

Check out this link: http://mooresaussiegold.blogspot.com/


----------



## pilots (20 April 2010)

Honarable, Sorry mate but you have got it VERY WRONG. The company that I used to work for still have a staff house in Bali, they have up to ten Expats staying in it 50% of the time, now some of the young ones do dabble in drugs, you cant stop them, they can tell you that for years the local grass is jungle grown, the Gold from Aussie  has ten times more THC in it, MORE bang  for your dollar, I have crew changed many many times in Bali, IT IS TRUE.
Now only last week some Dhead was caught trying to take Drugs in to Bali, LOTS of people have been caught doing it, its just that not all of them end up in the news.
Getting anything in to Bali is EASY, all you have to do is pay the right people.
Now as to the testing of the Drugs, the Corby team had samples of the Drug she was caught with, why did they not test it????????????


----------



## Honourable (20 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Now hang on a minute, the Corby team did get a sample of the Drugs.




When the Bali Police refused to give the AFP a sample of the drugs for testing, Vasu Rasiah, a member of her legal team, did steal a sample of the drugs. However, as the sample had been stolen, no one with any authority in Australia was prepared to carry out tests on it, even though Vasu was prepared to fly to Australia with it.

Also, since the sample had been stolen, and the official chain of evidence had been broken, any test results would have been dismissed by the court.


----------



## pilots (20 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> When the Bali Police refused to give the AFP a sample of the drugs for testing, Vasu Rasiah, a member of her legal team, did steal a sample of the drugs. However, as the sample had been stolen, no one with any authority in Australia was prepared to carry out tests on it, even though Vasu was prepared to fly to Australia with it.
> 
> Also, since the sample had been stolen, and the official chain of evidence had been broken, any test results would have been dismissed by the court.




WHO STOPPED THE TEST, one person stoped it , tell me who that was.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Honarable, Sorry mate but you have got it VERY WRONG. The company that I used to work for still have a staff house in Bali, they have up to ten Expats staying in it 50% of the time, now some of the young ones do dabble in drugs, you cant stop them, they can tell you that for years the local grass is jungle grown, the Gold from Aussie  has ten times more THC in it, MORE bang  for your dollar, I have crew changed many many times in Bali, IT IS TRUE.
> Now only last week some Dhead was caught trying to take Drugs in to Bali, LOTS of people have been caught doing it, its just that not all of them end up in the news.
> Getting anything in to Bali is EASY, all you have to do is pay the right people.
> Now as to the testing of the Drugs, the Corby team had samples of the Drug she was caught with, why did they not test it????????????




I wonder if a blood and urine test at the time would have proven positive and matched the dna of the drugs in her boogie bag?

All this hoo haa about the sovereign country of Indonesia not making available a sample of the marijuana taken from Schapelles boogie board bag, to Australian agencies to test. Get real. Since when has any sovereign country been obliged to have evidence tested by another sovereign country? Particularly a country where one of their nationals has just been aprehended at the international airport, carrying a boogie bagged stuffed with drugs to the immigration/customs check point.

Caught, tried, convicted and sentenced.


----------



## explod (20 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> I wonder if a blood and urine test at the time would have proven positive and matched the dna of the drugs in her boogie bag?
> 
> All this hoo haa about the sovereign country of Indonesia not making available a sample of the marijuana taken from Schapelles boogie board bag, to Australian agencies to test. Get real. Since when has any sovereign country been obliged to have evidence tested by another sovereign country? Particularly a country where one of their nationals has just been aprehended at the international airport, carrying a boogie bagged stuffed with drugs to the immigration/customs check point.
> 
> Caught, tried, convicted and sentenced.




When are exhibits destroyed before appeal or retrial?   when there may be something to cover up or there is no real law.

On basic humanitarian grounds the whole show stinks.


----------



## JimBob (20 April 2010)

What happens if she notices that her boogie board bag was 4-5kg heavier upon arrival in Bali and a lot bulkier that when she left Australia and she just leaves her bag at the airport instead of trying to then take it through Customs?


----------



## Honourable (20 April 2010)

pilots said:


> Honarable, Sorry mate but you have got it VERY WRONG. the Gold from Aussie  has ten times more THC in it, MORE bang  for your dollar
> 
> Now only last week some Dhead was caught trying to take Drugs in to Bali, LOTS of people have been caught doing it, its just that not all of them end up in the news.




On the first point, I'm not going to argue the point any further. You think your right, and I think I'm right. Even if there had been a motive for Schapelle to take drugs to Bali, and I don't believe there was, would she place the drugs in clear plastic bags, put these plastic bags on TOP of her boogie-board (no attempt to hide them), in an unlocked boogie-board bag, with her name on it, and attempt to take them to a country with the death penalty for drug trafficking? Would she then willingly open this bag to reveal them, without even being asked to do so by the Customs Officer? Would she then beg for every kind of investigation into her crime that she could think of, just to make sure that she really was found guilty? I don't think so!

Incidentally, did you check out the link on Aussie Gold that I provided?

On the second point, I did say COMMERCIAL quantities. I am well aware that there have been a few arrests of people over the years trying to take in small amounts for personal use, the most recent being Robert Mcjannett. He certainly made the news, just do a Google search and you will find plenty on him - see this link, one of many:
http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/b...calls-in-addiction-doctors-20100331-reog.html


----------



## Honourable (20 April 2010)

JimBob said:


> What happens if she notices that her boogie board bag was 4-5kg heavier upon arrival in Bali and a lot bulkier that when she left Australia




The marijuana was in two space bags, one within the other. With the air sucked out of these bags, they are significantly less bulky than when fully opened. As such, it would have been quite easy not to notice the extra bulk.

Secondly, it was her brother James who took the boogie-board bag to the Customs counter. Because the carry handle had been cut at some stage in the bag's journey to Bali, James dragged the bag to the counter. Because it was not his bag anyway, he would not have noticed whether it was heavier than before. The only opportunity that Schapelle had to notice the extra weight was in the two seconds it took her to pick it up and place it on the Customs counter. Even if she had noticed it then, it would have been too late anyway.


----------



## Muschu (20 April 2010)

Hi Honourable

I hope this reads as constructive - because it is meant to be.

As I mentioned some time ago, I have no idea if SP is innocent or not.

Some posters to this thread clearly have minimal knowledge and are offering sarcastic or definitive views without having any understanding of active reading / listening. ie:  They will not change their minds irrespecitive of what you may say.  It is interesting that they do not have better things to do with their time.

Other posters have offered genuine comments - whether they agree with you or not.

I would suggest that this is an important topic of discussion that has done its time here and really belongs on a website where cultural, social and legal issues are [generally] better understood.

Wonder if I'll be criticised, obliquely or otherwise, for this one. I suspect so.

best wishes

Rick


----------



## JimBob (20 April 2010)

OK, thanks for the response.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> Calliope, I never said that I have fallen IN love with Schapelle, I merely said that I love her like a daughter.
> 
> Every ardent supporter of Schapelle loves her, because those who know her, know what a lovely, selfless and compassionate person she is - not the drug smuggling bitch that most of you think she is.




She sounds a bit like Mother Theresa on your description. Can you cite some objective evidence of these incredible qualities. 

gg


----------



## todster (20 April 2010)

Any pot smokin hippie can tell the diff between hydro and bush weed
My uneducated guess would be her brother was going to to pass it on to the inlaw and sell to the local expats as thats what there used to smoking and fund a nice family holiday and some.
Even if that was not the case i would have told them it was my board not let my sister take the rap.
Geez if she was caught in OZ Prolly  a few K fine
It grows on the side of the road in Nepal
Whatever the deal she doesn't deserve what she got and should be pardoned now


----------



## todster (20 April 2010)

Next time you fly put a packet of potato chips in your main luggage and check them out when you open your suitcase,it might enlighten you


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 April 2010)

Muschu said:


> Hi Honourable
> 
> I hope this reads as constructive - because it is meant to be.
> 
> ...




Muschu may I on behalf of all members of ASF criticise you obliquely and otherwise for this one.

gg


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

The name of this thread should reall be changed. Last time I checked she was guilty?


----------



## Muschu (20 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Muschu may I on behalf of all members of ASF criticise you obliquely and otherwise for this one.
> 
> gg




Anticipated and understood - undertones inclusive.

However, more seriously, may I suggest it may be inappropriate for you to speak "on behalf of all members of ASF", obliquely or otherwise?  I am one who has not appointed you my spokesman.  Could there possibly be others?

Honourable - I suspect if you choose a different forum this non-productive stuff may slow.......


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 April 2010)

Muschu said:


> Anticipated and understood - undertones inclusive.
> 
> However, more seriously, may I suggest it may be inappropriate for you to speak "on behalf of all members of ASF", *obliquely or otherwise*?  I am one who has not appointed you my spokesman.  Could there possibly be others?




Muschu, English is a beautiful language, if you choose to use it with nonsense multiple negatives in a question , you deserve an answer as written.



Honourable said:


> Calliope, I never said that I have fallen IN love with Schapelle, I merely said that I love her like a daughter.
> 
> Every ardent supporter of Schapelle loves her, because those who know her, know what a lovely, selfless and compassionate person she is - not the drug smuggling bitch that most of you think she is.




Before you nick off with rick, to a thread with no name, can you please provide some objective evidence for these qualities you attribute to Ms.Corby.

gg


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

Muschu said:


> Anticipated and understood - undertones inclusive.
> 
> However, more seriously, may I suggest it may be inappropriate for you to speak "on behalf of all members of ASF", obliquely or otherwise?  I am one who has not appointed you my spokesman.  Could there possibly be others?
> 
> Honourable - I suspect if you choose a different forum this non-productive stuff may slow.......




Rick,

Whenever I make an argument or express an opinion whether it be for a uni assignment or on this forum I expect to be criticised therefore I do not, generally, become upset when someone takes another view. You cannot, generally, say that one persons view is right or wrong. Anywhooo just with the comment you made before the one above...I was just wondering what unique knowledge you had on this matter that we all obviously don't? I would have thought that the only ones who truly know what happend is Schapelle and her close family. Anyway she was found guilty therefore I dont think anyone can say that she is not guilty rather they can only SPECULATE on what happend.


----------



## Muschu (20 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Muschu, English is a beautiful language, if you choose to use it with nonsense multiple negatives in a question , you deserve an answer as written....
> gg




Well at least your use of our language makes me smile gg. Multiple negatives? I am still chuckling.... Perhaps Honourable is guilty of mutiple positives?

I'm out of here.  The temptation to continue is outweighed by the fruitlessness of doing so.

IMO, there are many beautiful languages - English being one. Let's use them clearly.  Despite your comments I honestly try to do this.  But keyboards are a limitation to full expression and sometimes a barrier or protection - again, in my view.


Tidur nyenyak semua dan mungkin kita memperoleh kebijaksanaan seperti yang kita usia.


----------



## Muschu (20 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Rick,
> 
> Whenever I make an argument or express an opinion whether it be for a uni assignment or on this forum I expect to be criticised therefore I do not, generally, become upset when someone takes another view. You cannot, generally, say that one persons view is right or wrong. Anywhooo just with the comment you made before the one above...I was just wondering what unique knowledge you had on this matter that we all obviously don't? I would have thought that the only ones who truly know what happend is Schapelle and her close family. Anyway she was found guilty therefore I dont think anyone can say that she is not guilty rather they can only SPECULATE on what happend.




Whoops - just noticed this NT - sorry.  Please let me make this clear.... I have no unique knowledge at all on any topic .  I think I have said twice on this thread that I have no idea whether SC is guilty or not. I make no speculation on this because I have no intimate knowledge of what the truth is.

In saying this I am not arguing that Honourable is right or his opponents or questioners wrong.  

I just don't like word playing -- never did as a Uni student, lecturer and person.

I hope this is clarifying as I read your post as positively intentioned.


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

Muschu said:


> I hope this is clarifying as I read your post as positively intentioned.




Very much so, thanks Rick.


----------



## trainspotter (20 April 2010)

_"Tidur nyenyak semua dan mungkin kita memperoleh kebijaksanaan seperti yang kita usia"._

Doth my eyes deceive me? Do I lay before me a wordsmith ?

"Sleep well all and may we gain wisdom as we age" in Indonesian? BAGUS SEKALI BAHASA INSONESIAN !!

"Jika Anda menjalankan dengan anjing berharap untuk bangun dengan kutu"

Impressive stuff. Guilty by the way .... IMO


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Guilty by the way .... IMO




Guilty by way of fact.


----------



## pilots (20 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> On the first point, I'm not going to argue the point any further. You think your right, and I think I'm right. Even if there had been a motive for Schapelle to take drugs to Bali, and I don't believe there was, would she place the drugs in clear plastic bags, put these plastic bags on TOP of her boogie-board (no attempt to hide them), in an unlocked boogie-board bag, with her name on it, and attempt to take them to a country with the death penalty for drug trafficking? Would she then willingly open this bag to reveal them, without even being asked to do so by the Customs Officer? Would she then beg for every kind of investigation into her crime that she could think of, just to make sure that she really was found guilty? I don't think so!
> 
> Incidentally, did you check out the link on Aussie Gold that I provided?
> 
> ...




I don't have to check out what a reporter has said about Aussie gold, I have lived and worked in Indonesia, I have seen first hand how it works. Australian grass is up to six times more expensive than the local weed. Fact.
Now you say the sample they got was stolen, SO WHAT, why did the sister stop them from testing it, had they have got that to Australia or any other place, and the test said it came from south Australia, that would have been the end of it, BUT had the test said it came from Queensland, then she would have been in deeper poo than what she is in now. No matter what you say or do you won't get any help from the Australian Govt, she was busted with it.
When the customs officer asker her to open the bag, she said I AM IN TROUBLE AIN'T I,  now what would make her say that??????????


----------



## nulla nulla (21 April 2010)

Honourable said:


> The marijuana was in two space bags, one within the other. With the air sucked out of these bags, they are significantly less bulky than when fully opened. As such, it would have been quite easy not to notice the extra bulk.
> 
> Secondly, it was her brother James who took the boogie-board bag to the Customs counter. Because the carry handle had been cut at some stage in the bag's journey to Bali, James dragged the bag to the counter. Because it was not his bag anyway, he would not have noticed whether it was heavier than before. The only opportunity that Schapelle had to notice the extra weight was in the two seconds it took her to pick it up and place it on the Customs counter. Even if she had noticed it then, it would have been too late anyway.




In my opinion this is crap. 4 Kilograms of marijuana would still be bulky even if it had been vacuum packed before being placed in the boogie bag. 
Take 4 kilograms of butter or meat out of your fridge and see how bulky it is and feel the weight when you pick it up. This is not lead or gold which has a higher density/mass than plant material and would be low in bulk due to its' high mass density. It was marijuana, plant material. 
A 4 kilo bag would be bulky and the additional weight in the boogie bag would be immediately noticeable.


----------



## explod (21 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> In my opinion this is crap. 4 Kilograms of marijuana would still be bulky even if it had been vacuum packed before being placed in the boogie bag.
> Take 4 kilograms of butter or meat out of your fridge and see how bulky it is and feel the weight when you pick it up. This is not lead or gold which has a higher density/mass than plant material and would be low in bulk due to its' high mass density. It was marijuana, plant material.
> A 4 kilo bag would be bulky and the additional weight in the boogie bag would be immediately noticeable.




Which is one of the reasons leading me to think she maybe innocent.  If she knew anything about rustling, and by many of your accounts here she must have been big at it then she would not have been so obvious.  I reckon she just had a nervous stammer when caught with the bag, probably thinking (but no time to think) of the implications for her Brother.  And she has taken the rap.  And us aussies do not dob.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 April 2010)

Has anyone seen or heard of Honourable. It is 15mins shy of 24 hours since he last posted and he has many questions put to him that are as yet unanswered.

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (22 April 2010)

explod said:


> If she knew anything about rustling, and by many of your accounts here she must have been big at it then she would not have been so obvious..




Perhaps you you would be so kind as to provide several examples of the alleged "by many of your accounts" where I have made reference to "rustling".

I suspect you are generalising in respect of my posts in the same manner you appear to generalise in respect of the Scapelle Corby matter.


----------



## explod (22 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Perhaps you you would be so kind as to provide several examples of the alleged "by many of your accounts" where I have made reference to "rustling".
> 
> I suspect you are generalising in respect of my posts in the same manner you appear to generalise in respect of the Scapelle Corby matter.




My error, smuggling is the word I wanted.  I think the au*****ities in Indonesia were doing some pretty wild generalising, in fact the legal system there seems to be one big generalisation depending on who's paying.   But was not having a go at you at all, if you think so then I am sorry for that.

There are no hearts it seems for the individual, Corby is on her own.


----------



## Calliope (22 April 2010)

explod said:


> And us aussies do not dob.




That's an amazing statement from someone who claims to be an ex-copper.  If you had any connection with the police, you would know that the crime clean-up rate would be very low indeed without dobbers. The police are not very good at crime detection and have to rely heavily on informants.


----------



## pilots (22 April 2010)

Calliope said:


> That's an amazing statement from someone who claims to be an ex-copper.  If you had any connection with the police, you would know that the crime clean-up rate would be very low indeed without dobbers. The police are not very good at crime detection and have to rely heavily on informants.




Yes a X copper we know told us that 90% of all drug busts come from opposition drug dealers, the best way to shut down your opposition is to DOB them in. Honorable, I have a lot more questions for you.


----------



## explod (22 April 2010)

Calliope said:


> That's an amazing statement from someone who claims to be an ex-copper.  If you had any connection with the police, you would know that the crime clean-up rate would be very low indeed without dobbers. The police are not very good at crime detection and have to rely heavily on informants.




Yes and I never cease to be amazed at the misunderstanding of old Aussie codes.   From the Syney Rum Corp days the Aussies stuck together through thick and thin.   

And about crime clean up of drugs, can assure you that you know little of policing to say that.   The drug dealing community is very tight indeed and the consequences of dobbing in this usually becomes a sorry end in itself.

Getting back to Corby, there is an instinct to protect  family and friends and the video clips of her expression at the time confronted indicated to me she may have been in this mode.   What I am putting up a wild ideas to ballance the wild ideas about the hangum mentality and understanding (it seems to me) of law in society today.


----------



## pilots (22 April 2010)

Honorable, We are going to Singapore tonight for a week, have got my bags all glad rapt, and I am going to ONLY hand Carry bags, don't want to be in the same boat as your friend. Talk to you when we get back.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 April 2010)

explod said:


> What I am putting up a wild ideas to ballance the wild ideas about the hangum mentality and understanding (it seems to me) of law in society today.




So I take it this is an admission that you are simply posting wild ideas to counter what you see as other peoples wild ideas and there is no substance to your protestations of her innocence.


----------



## moXJO (22 April 2010)

explod said:


> And about crime clean up of drugs, can assure you that you know little of policing to say that.   The drug dealing community is very tight indeed and the consequences of dobbing in this usually becomes a sorry end in itself.
> 
> .



That’s a crock of ****e. And yes I do know just how big a dobbers the Aussie crims are. Even bikies dob their own members in, on the sly.


----------



## trainspotter (22 April 2010)

Some interesting stuff here:- http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2005/03/04/1109700677359.html

Twelve hours later, when the bag was opened at Ngurah Rai Airport in Denpasar, it was found to contain the boogie board, flippers - and 4.1 kilograms of top-quality hydroponic marijuana in two plastic bags, one inside the other, the size of a pillow case, placed in front of the boogie board next to the opening flap. It was the local customs officers' biggest marijuana intercept. Within 24 hours, the local media had dubbed Corby the "Ganja Queen". "They think she's beautiful," an interpreter said. "They're fascinated."

Shocked, at times tearful, Corby said she had never seen the marijuana before. She insisted it must have been inserted in her luggage during transit. So any video images showing the boogie board bag's size and shape while it was in Corby's care were important. Her defence lawyers asked for them. But the closed circuit TV at the Brisbane Qantas check-in was experiencing problems and any images recorded that morning were wiped 25 days later.

The weights of the bags were not individually recorded but together they totalled 65 kilograms. The four bags were recorded in Corby's name, the four tags clipped onto her boarding pass cover. The weight of these bags when they were checked in and their weight on arrival in Bali was crucial evidence to test Corby's claim. In Bali, customs and police ignored it.

Very odd to say the least ??


----------



## explod (22 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> So I take it this is an admission that you are simply posting wild ideas to counter what you see as other peoples wild ideas and there is no substance to your protestations of her innocence.




I do not say she is innocent at all, she has been tried and convicted.  I just think the panalty is over the top and those that do not think so are a bit over the top also.  And good crims and dealers do not dob unless there is a trade off.   

I do not think Corby was a good crim and I do think she could have been trying to cover for her brother, but that's just my take.


----------



## nunthewiser (22 April 2010)

I have deleted my original post as some of it was no one elses business.

The crux of it was 

explod, was you in the lost property office whilst serving as a police officer ?

please get your facts right when it comes to police detection methods and various groups of criminals.


----------



## explod (22 April 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> I have deleted my original post as some of it was no one elses business.
> 
> The crux of it was
> 
> ...




And I still think that is insulting and prepared to take action on it unless we have a reasonable retraction


----------



## nunthewiser (22 April 2010)

explod said:


> And she has taken the rap.  And us aussies do not dob.






explod said:


> .
> 
> And about crime clean up of drugs, can assure you that you know little of policing to say that.   The drug dealing community is very tight indeed and the consequences of dobbing in this usually becomes a sorry end in itself.
> 
> .






explod said:


> And I still think that is insulting and prepared to take action on it unless we have a reasonable retraction




No retraction.

do as you wish.

Personally finding your unfactual storys and personal opinions which you attempt to pass off as facts rather insulting on my intelligence.

have a good day , ive said my bit . do as you wish, this thread a waste of typespace.


----------



## explod (22 April 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> No retraction.
> 
> do as you wish.
> 
> ...




It is a discussion forum where opinions should be ecouraged.  In regard to police statements I would like a clear explanation of what is unfactual.

Of course many live in a cloistered nice world and do not swant that to be disturbed.   The Corby case is in my view disturbing in regard to the long penalty to say the least.   If I've strayed a bit due to my emotion over that then I am sorry but make no apologies either.

She was once someones child and her failure down the track is a failure on the part of us all as a society.


----------



## nulla nulla (23 April 2010)

explod said:


> Getting back to Corby, there is an instinct to protect  family and friends and the video clips of her expression at the time confronted indicated to me she may have been in this mode.   What I am putting up a wild ideas to ballance the wild ideas about the hangum mentality and understanding (it seems to me) of law in society today.




Do you mean the video clip of her banging her head (or was that later in court)?  I thought that might indicate she was thinking something like " Oh crap, I've left the kettle on at home".


----------



## explod (23 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Do you mean the video clip of her banging her head (or was that later in court)?  I thought that might indicate she was thinking something like " Oh crap, I've left the kettle on at home".




The one that stuck in my mind was a news clip where her and customs officer first met at the airport.  And her eyes became moist and as big as dinner plates.  And oh sh.t expression.

However it could be interpreted in many ways.  It is just my own gut feel based on interaction with many people over many years.  Of course very inconclusive.  Just my observations as a civilian and concern for civil rights.

The law is the law in Indonesia of course.  That does not mean we have to sit on our hands though.   IMHO


----------



## Calliope (23 April 2010)

explod;550131. said:
			
		

> Just my observations as a civilian and concern for civil rights.




Give it a break. Your inane comments indicate that you know nothing about policing. Your nonsense about "good crims" and "her eyes became moist and as big as dinner plates" and "us Aussies do not dob"  (meaning you and Corby) indicates that you would have been psychologically unsuited for law enforcement.

What exactly did you do in the police force. You would have been too big a softie to handle real law enforcement. Were you in Traffic?


----------



## trainspotter (23 April 2010)

Don't care explod if you were a copper or not. None of my business. You have an opinion and you are entitled to it. Stick to your guns.

In the meantime I suggest some of you click on this link and have a read ... very interesting.

Some interesting stuff here:- *http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2005/...700677359.html*

Twelve hours later, when the bag was opened at Ngurah Rai Airport in Denpasar, it was found to contain the boogie board, flippers - and 4.1 kilograms of top-quality hydroponic marijuana in two plastic bags, one inside the other, the size of a pillow case, placed in front of the boogie board next to the opening flap. It was the local customs officers' biggest marijuana intercept. Within 24 hours, the local media had dubbed Corby the "Ganja Queen". "They think she's beautiful," an interpreter said. "They're fascinated."

Shocked, at times tearful, Corby said she had never seen the marijuana before. She insisted it must have been inserted in her luggage during transit. So any video images showing the boogie board bag's size and shape while it was in Corby's care were important. Her defence lawyers asked for them. But the closed circuit TV at the Brisbane Qantas check-in was experiencing problems and any images recorded that morning were wiped 25 days later.

The weights of the bags were not individually recorded but together they totalled 65 kilograms. The four bags were recorded in Corby's name, the four tags clipped onto her boarding pass cover. The weight of these bags when they were checked in and their weight on arrival in Bali was crucial evidence to test Corby's claim. In Bali, customs and police ignored it.

Very odd to say the least ??


----------



## spooly74 (23 April 2010)

I would say she has no chance of returning home through these insanity pleas.
The only way to recieve some form of clemency would be to admit guilt, I believe the Indonesians have said as much. 
However, this will have its own repercussions. Channell 7 might want their cash back from Mercedes, for a start.


Honourable, in your time of knowing the Corby's, did you ever meet Malcolm McCauley?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 April 2010)

spooly74 said:


> I would say she has no chance of returning home through these insanity pleas.
> The only way to recieve some form of clemency would be to admit guilt, I believe the Indonesians have said as much.
> However, this will have its own repercussions. Channell 7 might want their cash back from Mercedes, for a start.
> 
> ...




spooly mate, Honourable is gorne. Forever probably.

gg


----------



## Calliope (23 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> spooly mate, Honourable is gorne. Forever probably.
> 
> gg




Gorne, but not forgotten. Whoever rescues the fair maiden gets her hand in marriage. He is still in contention although there are many contenders. It would be a real let down if she really was mad. Ophelia pulled the same trick and ended up dead.


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 April 2010)

spooly74 said:


> I would say she has no chance of returning home through these insanity pleas.
> The only way to recieve some form of clemency would be to admit guilt, I believe the Indonesians have said as much.
> However, this will have its own repercussions. Channell 7 might want their cash back from Mercedes, for a start.
> 
> ...




_If_ Corby is guilty, and _if_ an admission of guilt would in some manner advance her chances of release, then the fact that she has not made such an admission might mean something.

As for Channel 7 getting their money back from Mercedes, I suggest that an acquaintance with the facts and claims in that case would render such a scenario utterly out of the question, not least because slander is not retrospective. (in other words, if I slander you by saying you broke such and such law, and you successfully sue me (and I'm forced to pay up), even if subsequent events prove you really did break that law, I wouldn't necessarily get my money back (depends on legal appeals process, I would assume).

As an aside, as I've said elsewhere, this story hasn't really started yet.

P.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 April 2010)

I do wish people would stop resurrecting this thread. 

On the one hand her supporters portray her as an innocent 20 something airbrushed Mother Theresa.

On the other her opponents paint her as an evil drug runner or donkey for someone else, from a family with an alleged dubious past.

I really do not know what to believe anymore. 

Perhaps it is time to repatriate her to Australia.

Kevin Rudd could do it if he had the balls.

Let us have no more talk on this subject from now on.

Going over old theories and evidence will not bring her home. 

Only Kevin can do it. 

gg


----------



## Honourable (29 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> spooly mate, Honourable is gorne. Forever probably.
> 
> gg




No, not 'gorne' just very pre-occupied right now. 

My spouse is in hospital undergoing very extensive treatment for cancer and, as I said once before when pressured for an answer to a question, the fight for Schapelle's life is very time consuming. When allocating my time to various matters, these two will always take priority.

However, it does appear that I have been missed here. I am touched.

Rest assured, I will get back to you all in the near future.


----------



## Honourable (29 April 2010)

Calliope said:


> Gorne, but not forgotten. Whoever rescues the fair maiden gets her hand in marriage. He is still in contention although there are many contenders. It would be a real let down if she really was mad. Ophelia pulled the same trick and ended up dead.




Calliope, clearly you don't have too much to add to the debate, do you?

Your suggestion that I am supporting Schapelle simply for the chance to marry her, is pathetic.

Firstly, I am already married, and secondly, I support Schapelle for far more honourable reasons, the main one being that she is innocent.

When I said I loved Schapelle like a daughter, I meant that I loved her in a platonic way of course. And yet, you have tried to take what I said to a smutty level, in an attempt to ridicule me. Frankly though, I think it is you who has come across as ridiculous.


----------



## Honourable (29 April 2010)

spooly74 said:


> The only way to recieve some form of clemency would be to admit guilt, I believe the Indonesians have said as much.
> However, this will have its own repercussions. Channell 7 might want their cash back from Mercedes, for a start.
> 
> 
> Honourable, in your time of knowing the Corby's, did you ever meet Malcolm McCauley?




Spooly74, there is no requirement under Indonesia's clemency laws for Schapelle to admit guilt. The idea that Schapelle must admit guilt in order to be released on humanitarian grounds, is one that the Australian government is feeding the Australian people through the media, and once again you are all buying their lies. It is False.

The Australian government, who know that Schapelle is innocent, want her to lie and admit guilt to cover up for all their lies, their cover-ups, and their corruption. If Schapelle does confess to a crime she did not commit, it will have been forced upon her, a mentally ill woman in a foreign prison, by her own government.

The business between Mercedes and Channel 7 had nothing to do with Schapelle. 'Today Tonight' defamed Mercedes, she won the case and they paid up. Nothing that Schapelle says will have any bearing on this.

No, I have not met Malcolm McCauley, ever, and he needs to pray that I never do. His lies in relation to Schapelle and her father caused the family no end of grief. He is nothing but scum.


----------



## Honourable (30 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> I wonder if a blood and urine test at the time would have proven positive and matched the dna of the drugs in her boogie bag?
> 
> All this hoo haa about the sovereign country of Indonesia not making available a sample of the marijuana taken from Schapelles boogie board bag, to Australian agencies to test. Get real. Since when has any sovereign country been obliged to have evidence tested by another sovereign country? Particularly a country where one of their nationals has just been aprehended at the international airport, carrying a boogie bagged stuffed with drugs to the immigration/customs check point.
> 
> Caught, tried, convicted and sentenced.




Not long after her arrest, Schapelle underwent both blood and urine tests for drugs. She tested negative to ALL drugs. She was not a drug user. Not only this, in all her time in Kerobokan Prison, where every kind of illicit drug is readily available, she has never once used them.

Nulla Nulla, I am quite certain that if you ever found yourself in the situation that Schapelle Corby found herself, namely, innocent, yet facing a possible death sentence, you would want access to any and all evidence that could prove your innocence.

Australia and Indonesia have a 'Mutual Assistance Treaty in Criminal Matters'. Australia has a similar treaty with a number of other countries. This treaty exists to allow co-operation between the two countries in solving crimes, and preventing further crime.

Under this treaty, it was quite reasonable for the AFP to carry out forensic testing of the drugs, and of any hair or skin fragments found amongst the drugs, if the Balinese Police were not capable of doing so. Schapelle was advised by the Consul-General that it would be in her interests to get the drugs tested and she signed a consent form on the 3rd December 2004 allowing the AFP to conduct the tests.

The Balinese Police subsequently refused to provide the AFP with a sample, and a sample stolen by her legal team could not be tested, because no lab in Australia would touch it, being that it was stolen evidence. The court would not have accepted their findings anyway, being that it was stolen evidence.

And yet, had the drugs been tested, and been found to have come from anywhere other than South East Queensland, this evidence alone could have proved Schapelle's innocence.

There has been some suggestion that Schapelle's sister, Mercedes, put a stop to any forensic testing being carried out. This is simply not true, as testing was never an option due to the refusal of the Balinese Police to provide a sample.

Caught, tried, convicted and sentenced - Yes, I agree.

Caught - with someone else's drugs.

Tried - under the Indonesian legal system, where defense evidence was either disallowed, dismissed or not considered necessary.

Convicted - by a panel of Judges who had never acquitted a defendant in their entire careers. Chief Judge, Linton Sirait, had presided over 500 drug related cases before Schapelle's, and he openly boasted about the fact that he had convicted in every case.

Sentenced - to 20 years, one of the highest sentences ever handed down in Indonesian legal history for a marijuana related crime.


----------



## Honourable (30 April 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> In my opinion this is crap. 4 Kilograms of marijuana would still be bulky even if it had been vacuum packed before being placed in the boogie bag.
> Take 4 kilograms of butter or meat out of your fridge and see how bulky it is and feel the weight when you pick it up. This is not lead or gold which has a higher density/mass than plant material and would be low in bulk due to its' high mass density. It was marijuana, plant material.
> A 4 kilo bag would be bulky and the additional weight in the boogie bag would be immediately noticeable.




I have had pillows in space bags, and have quite successfully flattened them to just over 1 inch thick.

As I have already said, Schapelle's brother took the boogie-board bag to the Customs Counter. Schapelle did not handle it until she picked it up from the floor to place it on the counter. Whether or not she noticed the extra weight at that time, I do not know, but even if she had done, what good would it have done her at that stage. She had just admitted to owning the boogie-board bag and it had her name on it. What was she going to say? "Whoops, wrong bag!"


----------



## Honourable (30 April 2010)

pilots said:


> When the customs officer asker her to open the bag, she said I AM IN TROUBLE AIN'T I,  now what would make her say that??????????




The Customs Officer did not ask her to open the bag, she willingly opened it for inspection.

She did not say "I am in trouble, aint I," in fact, she did not say anything at that time. She willingly opened the bag, saw the marijuana, and in a panic closed the bag again.

She did not actually say anything until the Customs Officer ordered her brother, James, to pick up the bag and take it to the Customs Room, and then she only said, "This is my boogie-board bag, I'll carry it. Why does my brother have to carry it?"

He said, "He carry it, not you, you stay here."

James subsequently carried the bag into the Customs Room and Schapelle was left standing in the terminal. In fact, she could have picked up the rest of her luggage and left the airport, but not prepared to leave her younger brother alone to deal with this, she walked into the room to help him, and in doing so, took her first steps on the road to hell.


----------



## Honourable (30 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> She sounds a bit like Mother Theresa on your description. Can you cite some objective evidence of these incredible qualities.
> 
> gg




I am not suggesting that Schapelle Corby is like Mother Theresa. You are the one who has made that analogy. 

I am merely saying that she has a lovely personality. She was always a clean living person and once a very fun loving person, with a smile on her face. That smile, and sparkle in her eyes, have long since gone.

She was the one caring for her dying father, and she always appears to care about others more than she cares about herself.

She is very compassionate, and feels other's pain. Despite having shed many tears in her own misery, since this tragedy began, she can still find some tears for others when she knows they are suffering nearby.

She is also very generous, sharing all her possessions and food with those fellow prisoners who have no support on the outside.

If you really want to get to know Schapelle Corby better, try reading her book - "Schapelle Corby - My Story" co-authored by Kathryn Bonella, published by Pan Macmillan Australia. Give it a go, it's only a book, it wont bite you, and you may be surprised at what you will learn about her case.


----------



## pilots (1 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> The Customs Officer did not ask her to open the bag, she willingly opened it for inspection.
> 
> She did not say "I am in trouble, aint I," in fact, she did not say anything at that time. She willingly opened the bag, saw the marijuana, and in a panic closed the bag again.
> 
> ...



Is that so, have you read the transcripts from the trial????
Sorry mate but the sister DID STOP THE TESTING OF THE STOLEN DRUGS


----------



## Honourable (1 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Caught, tried, convicted and sentenced - Yes, I agree.
> 
> Caught - with someone else's drugs.
> 
> ...




There's one more:

Sold - down the drain, by the Australian government, who did nothing tangible to help Schapelle, but who subsequently did everything possible to turn the Australian people away from her, and her family, and crush all support for her. Judging from most of the comments on this forum, they did a very good job. 

Why did they do this? - because Australia's relationship with Indonesia was considered to be more important than Schapelle's human rights. She is the daughter of a working class family and was therefore considered to be expendable. Had she been the daughter of a high ranking politician, it would have been a different story.


----------



## Honourable (1 May 2010)

pilots said:


> Is that so, have you read the transcripts from the trial????
> Sorry mate but the sister DID STOP THE TESTING OF THE STOLEN DRUGS




I am well aware that the Prosecution's principle witness, Gusti Winata, gave a different account of what happened when the boogie-board bag arrived at the Customs Counter.

It was Schapelle's word versus his word. 

Schapelle and her legal team requested that the CCTV footage from the camera above the Customs Counter be introduced into court, to prove that Schapelle was telling the truth, and that the Customs Officer was lying. The Judge initially agreed to look into it, but in the end the request was denied.

Would Schapelle have asked for this footage if it was going to show that she was lying - of course not!

If the Prosecution really wanted to prove their case, why didn't they ask for this footage?

Why did the Judge deny the request? Shouldn't he have wanted to see who was lying, before handing down a 20 year sentence?

Regarding the testing of the stolen evidence, I don't intend to argue with you. I have known Mercedes Corby for 25 years. I think I am in a better position to know what did, or did not happen, in relation to this matter.


----------



## pilots (1 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> I am well aware that the Prosecution's principle witness, Gusti Winata, gave a different account of what happened when the boogie-board bag arrived at the Customs Counter.
> 
> It was Schapelle's word versus his word.
> 
> ...





My QUESTION to you is WHY did Mercedes stop them from testing the stolen drug sample??????????


----------



## Honourable (1 May 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Guilty by way of fact.




Judged guilty - yes.
Actually guilty - no!

This is the fact of the matter, whether you believe it or not.


----------



## Honourable (1 May 2010)

pilots said:


> My QUESTION to you is WHY did Mercedes stop them from testing the stolen drug sample??????????




I'm not sure where you're getting this crap from Mate, however, when I next speak to Mercedes, I will seek clarification on this point. We will both have to leave it alone until then.


----------



## pilots (1 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting this crap from Mate, however, when I next speak to Mercedes, I will seek clarification on this point. We will both have to leave it alone until then.





Yes the sister has done OK out of this, new teeth, good money from the media. Now my crap is all from court documents, yours is all from the family who has been found GUILTY.
 Hope your wife is OK, mine got over cancer 6 years ago, we have been traveling since then.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> I have had pillows in space bags, and have quite successfully flattened them to just over 1 inch thick.




Pillows don't weigh 4 Kilograms.


----------



## nunthewiser (1 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> I have known Mercedes Corby for 25 years. I think I am in a better position to know what did, or did not happen, in relation to this matter.




Um....... this is the internet. You are an anomonous poster . How do we know if you  even met any of the corbys and not just fell in love with a bleeding heart story .

Not that it changes the fact that she has been found guilty of being a drug smuggler.

I am in an even better position to know what happened as  3 days before she left my mate jonno had a threesome with mercedes and shapelle and during the pillow talk afterwards they asked him what would be the best sized bag to use to carry around 4kg of pot.

from where im sitting Jonno,s story sounds just as credible as yours .

Good luck with your crusade tho.


----------



## nunthewiser (1 May 2010)

I just rang Jonno to double check his story and he assured me its true ... I have known Jonno 30 years now and can assure you and the world that he would not lie about something like this.

So there you have it, Guilty as charged, Jonno said so.


----------



## pilots (1 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Um....... this is the internet. You are an anomonous poster . How do we know if you  even met any of the corbys and not just fell in love with a bleeding heart story .
> 
> Not that it changes the fact that she has been found guilty of being a drug smuggler.
> 
> ...




What I find hard to believe is that Honorable is mixed up with a family that all most EVERY ONE has been in trouble with the police. I guess the police have just got it wrong.


----------



## Honourable (11 May 2010)

pilots said:


> Hope your wife is OK,




Thanks Pilots, nice of you to say so. At the moment my wife is still in hospital. She has been there for two weeks now, and could be there for a further two weeks, or possibly longer.


----------



## Honourable (11 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Pillows don't weigh 4 Kilograms.




Nulla Nulla, you are quite right, unless it's a very big pillow.

However, as I have already said, Schapelle did not carry the boogie-board bag to the Customs Counter, her brother James dragged it there.

If Schapelle had carried the bag from the pick up point to the Customs Counter, it could be argued that she had the opportunity to notice the extra weight, but she didn't.

She did not pick up the bag until both her, and her brother, were at the Customs Counter. Even if she had noticed the extra weight at that stage, it would not have helped her.

If your belief in her guilt is based on this, and this alone, you need to seriously re-evaluate your belief.


----------



## Honourable (11 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Do you mean the video clip of her banging her head (or was that later in court)?  I thought that might indicate she was thinking something like " Oh crap, I've left the kettle on at home".




A number of people have suggested that Schapelle did this because she was thinking - "Oh you stupid girl, why did you do this?" However, this is not the case.

Just before the verdict and sentence was announced, the Chief Judge, Linton Sirait, told Schapelle's translator, Eka, to stop translating. As the sentence was announced, Schapelle, who had acquired a very basic understanding of the language at this stage, was attempting to understand the sentence she had been given, and was tapping her head in an attempt to work out what the words meant. You have to understand that she was extremely stressed at this time and her mind was struggling to comprehend what was happening. 

When Eka was finally permitted to tell Schapelle the sentence - 20 years - a cry of "Nooooooo!" tore from her soul, and she hit her head for the final time.
She was gutted.


----------



## Bobby (11 May 2010)

This Aussie has suffered enough ,  lets just bring her home .

Bob.


----------



## Honourable (11 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Um....... this is the internet. You are an anomonous poster . How do we know if you  even met any of the corbys and not just fell in love with a bleeding heart story .
> 
> Not that it changes the fact that she has been found guilty of being a drug smuggler.
> 
> ...




I was wondering how long it would take you people to resort to stupidity, to support your mistaken believe in Schapelle's guilt, now I know.

Firstly, I have known the Corby's for 25 years, that is a fact, whether you believe it or not.

Secondly, your mate 'Jonno's' story is nowhere near as credible as mine. Clearly he must be a figment of your imagination, because any man with a dick long enough to screw two women, in two different countries, at the same time, would be World famous. And yet, none of us have ever heard of him.

Schapelle - Judged guilty - Yes - by a panel of 3 Judges who have ALWAYS judged their defendants guilty.

Schapelle - Actually guilty - No! - No hard evidence, which actually links Schapelle with the drugs found in her boogie-board bag, has ever been produced, by either the Balinese Police or Australian Federal Police. This fact remains true to this day.


----------



## moXJO (11 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Schapelle - Actually guilty - No! - No hard evidence, which actually links Schapelle with the drugs found in her boogie-board bag, has ever been produced, by either the Balinese Police or Australian Federal Police. This fact remains true to this day.




Apart from a 4kg bag full of drugs in her bag


> If your belief in her guilt is based on this, and this alone, you need to seriously re-evaluate your belief.




Yeah maybe the pot fairy put it there. In fact every one that gets caught with drugs on their person could resort to this defense.
Did you ask the brother why he didn't notice the weight? 

 I think she is guilty. I also think she has done enough time and it's time to bring her home. Women’s day and ACA await to shower her in riches (or does the profiting from being a criminal act thingy still come into play?).  

You are pretty polished on your posts Honourable not a salesman or something in real life?



> Secondly, your mate 'Jonno's' story is nowhere near as credible as mine. Clearly he must be a figment of your imagination, because any man with a dick long enough to screw two women, in two different countries, at the same time, would be World famous. And yet, none of us have ever heard of him.




I don't like to brag about it, except that one time to nun.


----------



## Honourable (11 May 2010)

pilots said:


> Yes the sister has done OK out of this, new teeth, good money from the media. Now my crap is all from court documents, yours is all from the family who has been found GUILTY.




You asked me whether Mercedes had stopped the testing of the evidence, stolen by Vasu Rasiah, the case coordinator on Schapelle's legal team. Who better to answer this than Mercedes?

The Corby family were obviously very keen to have the marijuana tested for THC content and place of origin. However, this had to be done through the proper channels, if this evidence was ever going to be used to help free Schapelle.

Mercedes did tell Vasu not to bother getting the stolen sample tested, firstly, because the results would not have been accepted by the court, and secondly, because she did not want to infuriate the Judges by presenting results from stolen evidence, as defense evidence.

However, none of this is mentioned in the court transcripts that I have. So, if you have something that I don't, please share it. Make sure you quote the Case Register Number, so I know that it is genuine.

Finally, I would trust anything that the family told me about this case, far more than any rubbish I read in a newspaper, saw on TV, or heard on the radio. I would also trust their word over and above any court transcript, which, at the end of the day, is just a documented record of the lies presented as Prosecution's evidence against Schapelle, who I know to be innocent.


----------



## Honourable (11 May 2010)

moXJO said:


> Apart from a 4kg bag full of drugs in her bag
> 
> Did you ask the brother why he didn't notice the weight?
> 
> ...




moXJO, clearly you did not read my post correctly, and have not read my previous posts. 

No one is denying that 4.2kg of marijuana was found in Schapelle's boogie-board bag. The drugs themselves are hard evidence. However, no supporting hard evidence has ever been produced to link Schapelle in any other way with these drugs, other than the fact that they were in her boogie-board bag by the time it reached the Customs Counter. As her boogie-board bag was unlocked from the time it left her home to the time it was retrieved in Bali, anyone could have inserted those drugs, at any stage in the bags journey.

In order for the panel of Judges to convict, under Indonesian Law, the Prosecution must provide two pieces of evidence that support a guilty verdict. They only provided one in my opinion. Their secondary evidence consisted, primarily, of the testimony given by the Customs Officer who was at the counter when the bag arrived there. His testimony related to Schapelle's demeanour and actions at the time the drugs were discovered. His testimony was never validated by the CCTV footage from the camera above the Customs Counter, which it could have been, had he been telling the truth, and his testimony was seriously at odds with the testimony given by Schapelle.

Schapelle and her legal team requested that this CCTV footage be allowed into the court, to validate her testimony and refute that of the Customs Officer, but the Judge did not allow it. 

Why would Schapelle ask for this footage, if it was going to show that she was lying? She wouldn't!

Why did the Prosecution not ask for this footage, to give validity to their witness's testimony? The camera footage, had it supported their case, would have constituted a second piece of hard evidence, because cameras don't lie.

James had no reason to notice the extra weight. It was not his boogie-board bag, and he had no idea what it weighed when checked in at Brisbane Airport. 

I am not a salesman, but I am trying to sell the truth that Schapelle Corby is innocent, because I know she is. From my point of view, it is a truth that burns more brightly than the sun.

Yes, Schapelle certainly has done enough time for a crime she did not commit, and she needs to come home now! Yes, she may very well make some money from a movie or a few magazine articles, and after what she has been through, I hope she does! The government may try to invoke the Proceeds of Crime Act and seize the money, but I somehow doubt it.

Of course, the main stream media have already made bucket loads of money reporting lies, smear and innuendo in relation to this case and the Corby family, and no one has said a word about that.


----------



## moXJO (12 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> .
> 
> James had no reason to notice the extra weight. It was not his boogie-board bag, and he had no idea what it weighed when checked in at Brisbane Airport.




Yeah sorry everything seems to convienent for me to believe she is innocent.

Someone else just happened to have the right size bag full of dope to fit into Corby’s boogie-board bag and form it into shape. They  then flush roughly $45k down the drain and leave it in there. Nobody notices the extra weight as both carried it at different times. Then two custom's officers at Bali find the pot, and for no good reason decide to lie their ar$e off. All of Indonesia’s legal system then goes on a vendetta against her. 

Hey I could be wrong and she is innocent. But imo I doubt it. Good luck with it though Honourable; I do respect your efforts and dedication.


----------



## Honourable (12 May 2010)

pilots said:


> What I find hard to believe is that Honorable is mixed up with a family that all most EVERY ONE has been in trouble with the police. I guess the police have just got it wrong.




Where do you get the idea that almost every Corby family member has been in trouble with the police?

Schapelle's two half brothers have had minor brushes with the law, I have already admitted that in an earlier post, and both are now living respectable lives.

No other Corby family member has ever been in trouble with the police, with the exception of Schapelle's father who, many years ago, was caught at a party during a police raid, at which party a marijuana joint was found. He had a broken leg at the time and was the only one who could not flee. He received a $400 fine and no conviction was recorded against his name.

No Corby family members, apart from Schapelle's two half brothers, have a criminal record. See these police certificates:

http://schapellecorby-simbasgoogleb.../12/police-certificates-for-corbys-proof.html


----------



## Tink (12 May 2010)

Good luck with your cause Honourable.

I dont think she is innocent. I thought she was guilty the day she was caught and even after all her interviews. 

At one stage I considered if it could have been a cover up for her brother, but if thats the case, she would have been charged anyways for covering up for him.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you people to resort to stupidity, to support your mistaken believe in Schapelle's guilt, now I know.
> 
> Firstly, I have known the Corby's for 25 years, that is a fact, whether you believe it or not.
> 
> ...




It seems that you are conveniently overlooking the key aspects of her being apprehended "in possession" of 4 kilograms of marijana. It is not the responsibility of the court to establish whether or not another party owned the marijuana. 
It is a fact that the boogie board bag was hers, it is a fact that she was aprehended "in possession" of a large quantity of an illegal substance. 
There was no way she was ever going to be found not guilty of this crime. 

There is nothing different in this case to the numerous people comming into Australia that are aprehended and charged with importing illegal substances when "someone else must have put it in my bag". They get sentenced on the most incriminating aspect of the evidence, they were aprehended with the illegal substance in their possession.


----------



## explod (12 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> It seems that you are conveniently overlooking the key aspects of her being apprehended "in possession" of 4 kilograms of marijana. It is not the responsibility of the court to establish whether or not another party owned the marijuana.
> It is a fact that the boogie board bag was hers, it is a fact that she was aprehended "in possession" of a large quantity of an illegal substance.
> There was no way she was ever going to be found not guilty of this crime.
> 
> There is nothing different in this case to the numerous people comming into Australia that are aprehended and charged with importing illegal substances when "someone else must have put it in my bag". They get sentenced on the most incriminating aspect of the evidence, they were aprehended with the illegal substance in their possession.




In normal legal jurisdictions the *actual possession*is a matter which involves the need for the prosecution to prove knowledge to some degree but the big one is *continuity*; and ,  in doing that the Court needs to be shown that the defendant on reasonable grounds had sealed and placed the bag into the luggage department on departure and that there was unlikely to have been opportunity for outside tampering till she picked it up on arrival at her distination.   There are so many holes in this prosecution it goes to the bottom at the speed of light.

So Nulla Nulla go to a thread where you know what you are talking about.

Of course the law in this other place does not have a law as we know it.  If you dont pay you go to jail.


----------



## pilots (12 May 2010)

All we need now is for Wacko Zacko to return, I miss his post.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 May 2010)

explod said:


> In normal legal jurisdictions the *actual possession*is a matter which involves the need for the prosecution to prove knowledge to some degree but the big one is *continuity*; and ,  in doing that the Court needs to be shown that the defendant on reasonable grounds had sealed and placed the bag into the luggage department on departure and that there was unlikely to have been opportunity for outside tampering till she picked it up on arrival at her distination.   There are so many holes in this prosecution it goes to the bottom at the speed of light.
> 
> So Nulla Nulla go to a thread where you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Of course the law in this other place does not have a law as we know it.  If you dont pay you go to jail.




What a crock. "Empty your pockets" "what is this in your pockets?" is the same as "Is this your bag?" "Yes". Please open it for inspection". "What is this in your bag?"
End of story, apprehended in possession. Guilty as charged. You can bleat all you like but it doesn't change a thing.


----------



## explod (12 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> What a crock. "Empty your pockets" "what is this in your pockets?" is the same as "Is this your bag?" "Yes". Please open it for inspection". "What is this in your bag?"
> End of story, apprehended in possession. Guilty as charged. You can bleat all you like but it doesn't change a thing.




Not so, in your pocket is on the person and yes that is *actual possession* ; the corby circumstance very different, even though she made comment when gaining it.

You are very good at what you do know in a trading concept, so go there champ, this thread is a can of worms and in the fair go criteria  a tragedy.  

Hope nothing ever goes wrong for you or your family in a kangaroo jurisdiction nulla nulla.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 May 2010)

explod said:


> Not so, in your pocket is on the person and yes that is *actual possession* ; the corby circumstance very different, even though she made comment when gaining it.
> 
> You are very good at what you do know in a trading concept, so go there champ, this thread is a can of worms and in the fair go criteria  a tragedy.
> 
> Hope nothing ever goes wrong for you or your family in a kangaroo jurisdiction nulla nulla.




Nothing personal but in my opinion you appear to be too emotionally involved to look at this objectively. No matter how hard you try, you can't get arround the possession aspects of this matter. 
The Corby circumstance is no different to the countless others that get caught, then deny knowledge as to how it came to be in their possession. Whether in Australia, Indonesia, Thailand or Singapore.


----------



## explod (12 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Nothing personal but in my opinion you appear to be too emotionally involved to look at this objectively. No matter how hard you try, you can't get arround the possession aspects of this matter.
> The Corby circumstance is no different to the countless others that get caught, then deny knowledge as to how it came to be in their possession. Whether in Australia, Indonesia, Thailand or Singapore.




Not so, *possession* is a particular issue that has many interpretations at Common Law and a lot of legislation in all jurisdictions in Statute Law.  Why?, because it *(possession)* is a difficult connundrum.  

I do not and did not know of Corby till the case hit the radar screen of us all.  I put my arguments up on the technical aspects of law only.   Have practised and remained interested in Law for its own sake both professionally and since retirement and only too pleased to take it as far as you wish.

What we have here is a stalemate between, I think a misunderstanding at the philosophical and also perhaps the sociological sphere.

At grass roots, a court in this land would need to be persuaded that on the ballance of probabilaties there was little doubt that Corby placed the grass in the bag.  On what we know of the case it would fail here in Australia but maybe not in a jurisdiction such as the one she found herself in. 

No it is not emotion but a general feeling for a fair go,  ........ *basic human rights.  *


----------



## nunthewiser (12 May 2010)

yawns.


----------



## explod (12 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> yawns.




And that is a wonderful thing, to relax and know that you are protected by a caring administration.

To not give a damn about others distubs me.

But yawn on ole Son and be glad


----------



## nunthewiser (12 May 2010)

explod said:


> And that is a wonderful thing, to relax and know that you are protected by a caring administration.
> 
> To not give a damn about others distubs me.
> 
> But yawn on ole Son and be glad





Im actually yawning because im bored stoopid with the  same unfactual crap that is being posted here over and over again.

But me and you have already discussed this in the past.

Geeeez this thread shiits me.

But i still look !! geez aint i the silly one.


----------



## Julia (12 May 2010)

explod said:


> To not give a damn about others distubs me.



I'm not sure that's fair, explod.  We can't all feel sympathy or empathy for every person, animal, country, whatever that enjoys a less than perfect existence.   
And if Nun is yawning, it's quite possibly because this thread has gone on for so long without ever making any progress, just goes round and round and round.  

For you to suggest that because you feel sympathetic towards Ms Corby, everyone else should feel likewise isn't reasonable.   Think about some individual you know of who has committed some act which to you is the last word in heinous behaviour.  There will be someone somewhere who is sympathetic to that person, but you are unable to feel anything but disgust.

We all have different thresholds of where we see truth and responsibility.

The other factor is that most of us have various anxieties and irritations in our own lives and simply run out of capacity to demonstrate compassion to people whom we feel don't really deserve it.

(None of the above should indicate any judgement from me on Ms Corby's guilt or innocence.  I have no idea.)


----------



## explod (12 May 2010)

Julia said:


> For you to suggest that because you feel sympathetic towards Ms Corby, everyone else should feel likewise isn't reasonable.   Think about some individual you know of who has committed some act which to you is the last word in heinous behaviour.  There will be someone somewhere who is sympathetic to that person, but you are unable to feel anything but disgust.
> 
> The other factor is that most of us have various anxieties and irritations in our own lives and simply run out of capacity to demonstrate compassion to people whom we feel don't really deserve it.
> 
> (None of the above should indicate any judgement from me on Ms Corby's guilt or innocence.  I have no idea.)




It is not about Corby, it is about the rough justice.  Sure it is another place and their law is different.  Corby is an Aussie and on the law as applied here she has been treated wrong.   Yawn or not, we need to ensure that our own laws do not erode to the same level.   The threat to the principlas for a fair go for all individuals ought to strike a cord of alarm Julia and I am surprised that the implications allude .

And yes we do all have our own day to day problems and perhaps we need to look at bigger pictures to see what is driving these harder times.  Schapelle is held in a regime of many more millions on our doorstep.  Should we not be concerned to press and encourage, through instances such as this case for a more civilised approach to law and order.

On the one hand just a druggie, on the other a human being who should be treated in a fair manner and as we would want one of our own to be treated on a relapse.


----------



## Tink (13 May 2010)

I just cant understand why we just zone in on this one person when there are so many others around the world in the same situation.

I have a question for you Honourable please, since you say that you are so close to this family.

Since you keep going on that Schapelle is innocent, is she covering up for her brother?

Thats not so innocent in my book either, making out the Australian public are that stupid.

Someone has to be responsible for their actions so which one is it?

Were they hoping that she would get off and no one would pay the price?


----------



## nulla nulla (13 May 2010)

explod said:


> Not so, *possession*   Have practised and remained interested in Law for its own sake both professionally and since retirement and only too pleased to take it as far as you wish.  [/B]




So now you advise that you practise law as well as being an ex police officer?


----------



## nulla nulla (13 May 2010)

Tink said:


> I just cant understand why we just zone in on this one person when there are so many others around the world in the same situation.
> 
> I have a question for you Honourable please, since you say that you are so close to this family.
> 
> ...




In possession and/or an accessory after the fact?


----------



## pilots (13 May 2010)

Had she arrived here in Australia with that much grass and told the same story would she been charged. YES. GUILTY AS CHARGED.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 May 2010)

pilots said:


> Had she arrived here in Australia with that much grass and told the same story would she been charged. YES. GUILTY AS CHARGED.




Admitedly the difference if she had arrived in Australia and been apprehended would be, the sentence would probably have been 5 or so years then she would have been deported.


----------



## Honourable (14 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> It seems that you are conveniently overlooking the key aspects of her being apprehended "in possession" of 4 kilograms of marijana. It is not the responsibility of the court to establish whether or not another party owned the marijuana.
> It is a fact that the boogie board bag was hers, it is a fact that she was aprehended "in possession" of a large quantity of an illegal substance.
> There was no way she was ever going to be found not guilty of this crime.
> 
> There is nothing different in this case to the numerous people comming into Australia that are aprehended and charged with importing illegal substances when "someone else must have put it in my bag". They get sentenced on the most incriminating aspect of the evidence, they were aprehended with the illegal substance in their possession.




No, Nulla Nulla, after 3 years of studying this case, I am not conveniently overlooking anything. I have considered EVERYTHING.

Unfortunately, it is the people who choose to believe that Schapelle Corby is guilty who conveniently overlook most things. They hang on doggedly to the one fact they have, that she was caught red handed with drugs in her boogie-board bag. They back it up with the flimsy assertion that everyone caught with drugs in their bag will deny that the drugs belong to them, and claim that someone else put them in there.

Yes, logically, everyone will make this claim, and it is then up to the Prosecution to establish whether the defendant is lying, or not. Even Indonesian Law will not accept possession alone as a grounds for conviction, and requires at least one further piece of incriminating evidence.

Schapelle was not a drug user, her blood and urine tests proved it, so they couldn't use this.

Despite two attempts to trick Schapelle into signing a confession, they were unsuccessful, so they couldn't use this. 

They never tested the plastic bags for fingerprints, choosing instead to contaminate them with their own fingerprints (Customs Officers, Police Officers, Judges, Prosecutors), so they couldn't use this.

They never weighed her baggage to determine whether there had been a change in its weight on the checked-in weight (to establish whether the drugs had been inserted after check-in, or not), so they couldn't use this.

They never allowed forensic testing of the drugs to determine their quality or place of origin. During these tests any hair or skin fragments found in the drugs could have been checked for DNA and compared with Schapelle's DNA to determine guilt (or innocence). However, as the tests were not conducted, they couldn't use this.

No investigation was undertaken in either Australia or Bali to establish whether Schapelle had connections with a drug dealing network, so they couldn't use this.

With nothing left to provide secondary evidence, they chose to rely on the testimony of their 4 witnesses, two Customs Officers and two Police Officers.
Their principle witness was Gusti Winata, the Customs Officer at the counter, and their 3 remaining witnesses were used to back up his 'story.'

Schapelle denied owning the drugs, as you would expect anyone to do, innocent or guilty (as stated in your post above), and yet, she was convicted on the strength of the testimony of these four men, who all stated that she ADMITTED OWNING the drugs!

Would Schapelle admit owning the drugs to these men who, at the time, were the most critical people in her life, upon whose testimony her life or death would be determined, yet deny owning the drugs to the rest of the World?? Not unless she was hell bent on committing suicide in a very bizarre way!!

It is obvious that the testimony of these men was contrived to bring about the desired result, namely, a conviction. They would have been briefed by a senior Police Officer in exactly what they were going to say, and they would have obeyed.

So, essentially, when Schapelle denied owning the drugs, they did not attempt to prove she was lying. They merely concocted an alternate story that she had admitted owning the drugs, and dismissed her sworn statement. 

They did not attempt to support their story with CCTV footage and they denied Schapelle the opportunity to support her story with CCTV footage.

Add to this scenario a panel of Judges who had never acquitted a defendant, ever, and you can see that Schapelle never stood a chance.

All the things I mentioned earlier (which Schapelle begged for), fingerprinting, baggage weight comparison, forensic testing, and an investigation to determine if Schapelle had any links to a drug dealing network, could have favoured either the Prosecution or the Defense. Why were these things not done? - Too risky! Might have proven innocence! Stick with something safe. Make up a story, dismiss Schapelle's story, dismiss the testimony of all her witnesses, thrown in a panel of Judges who always convict, job's done!!

If what I have said in this post does not convince you that Schapelle did not receive a fair trial, and was not given the opportunity to adequately defend herself, then I guess nothing will.

Can you people not see that there are so many things about this case that do not add up?? She is Innocent, yet you all appear to be totally blinded to this fact!


----------



## moXJO (14 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Unfortunately, it is the people who choose to believe that Schapelle Corby is guilty who conveniently overlook most things. They hang on doggedly to the one fact they have, that she was caught red handed with drugs in her boogie-board bag. They back it up with the flimsy assertion that everyone caught with drugs in their bag will deny that the drugs belong to them, and claim that someone else put them in there.
> 
> Yes, logically, everyone will make this claim, and it is then up to the Prosecution to establish whether the defendant is lying, or not. Even Indonesian Law will not accept possession alone as a grounds for conviction, and requires at least one further piece of incriminating evidence.
> 
> ...




Tell you what get all the Corby supporters to pay for a legit professional polygraph test from a respected authority. And if she passes I am sure you will have all of Australia backing her with renewed interest.
I'm not interested in all _your_ facts about bag testing and the like, after so many conflicting stories from others. I don't have the reasoning of the prosecutions actions
I also don't care about excuses that other prisoners don't have to be subjected to polygraph test to prove innocence. You want her supported, then try something new that will change people’s perceptions of her guilt. Then renew a media blitz without offending the Indonesians and backing them into the wall once again.

No wait, bring in more shrinks to say she is losing her mind because that sure as $hit helped 

This $hit will go on another 10 years in forums before anything is done.


----------



## Julia (14 May 2010)

Tink said:


> I just cant understand why we just zone in on this one person when there are so many others around the world in the same situation.



This is what gets me too.   What is it about Schapelle Corby that makes her so much more worrying about than any of the others?


----------



## gordon2007 (14 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> No, Nulla Nulla, after 3 years of studying this case, I am not conveniently overlooking anything....




Just a few quick questions honourable one. 

Have you joined this board solely for the purpose of contributing to this thread? I ask because I notice you have not posted anything related to shares or in any other threads.

You have stated that you've known the family for 25yrs, but only have been studying this case for 3 yrs?



Honourable said:


> They would have been briefed by a senior Police Officer in exactly what they were going to say, and they would have obeyed.




This is only an assumption on your part. You cannot possibly know if this is fact.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 May 2010)

Julia said:


> This is what gets me too.   What is it about Schapelle Corby that makes her so much more worrying about than any of the others?




Maybe all her supporters have fallen in love with her and want to win the fair maidens hand by freeing her from her tower imprisonment. All they need now is a white charger to ride up on and call out "Schapelle, Schapelle, let down your golden hair".


----------



## explod (14 May 2010)

Julia said:


> This is what gets me too.   What is it about Schapelle Corby that makes her so much more worrying about than any of the others?




It is not about Corby but some variable legal principals.  If you are not interested in justice then go away.

This thread does hold the interest of some as an argument and on the varying perceptions of right and wrong.   And it is perhaps as legitimate as "Solley's chat thread" or anything else that takes a your fancy.

However the reality is that if some of the averments, that Corby has been dealt a bad deal or some of the defenses are perhaps true, then it hits a sore spot in us.  We don't want to know, only want to think straight forward, as;    found, guilty and then locked away.   The real world is far from that but to achieve the last point some jurisdictions can do as they like and no one will disturb the status quo.   Corruption thrives on it.   I like everyone else do not really know but I do suspect there is more to it than meets the eye and is the reason why this thread will not lie down.


----------



## trainspotter (14 May 2010)

explod said:


> It is not about Corby but some variable legal principals.  If you are not interested in justice then go away.
> 
> This thread does hold the interest of some as an argument and on the varying perceptions of right and wrong.   And it is perhaps as legitimate as "Solley's chat thread" or anything else that takes a your fancy.
> 
> However the reality is that if some of the averments, that Corby has been dealt a bad deal or some of the defenses are perhaps true, then it hits a sore spot in us.  We don't want to know, only want to think straight forward, as;    found, guilty and then locked away.   The real world is far from that but to achieve the last point some jurisdictions can do as they like and no one will disturb the status quo.   Corruption thrives on it.   I like everyone else do not really know but I do suspect there is more to it than meets the eye and is the reason why this thread will not lie down.




Justice has been served. She was caught with 4kg of hydro mull at Denpasar airport. Guilty. Case closed.


----------



## Honourable (15 May 2010)

moXJO said:


> Someone else just happened to have the right size bag full of dope to fit into Corby’s boogie-board bag and form it into shape. They  then flush roughly $45k down the drain and leave it in there. Nobody notices the extra weight as both carried it at different times. Then two custom's officers at Bali find the pot, and for no good reason decide to lie their ar$e off. All of Indonesia’s legal system then goes on a vendetta against her.




The two plastic bags of marijuana (one within the other) were a certain size. From the point of view of the person or persons who inserted those plastic bags into Schapelle's boogie-board bag, her bag just happened to be the right shape and size for their purposes, which is why they put the drugs in there.

The drugs could have been inserted in Brisbane for transportation to Sydney, they could have come in from South America, along with the $300,000 worth of cocaine that arrived while Schapelle's boogie-board was on the ground in the Sydney International Airport terminal baggage handling area, or they could have been inserted in Bali before the bag passed through customs. 

There was a police presence on the ground in the Sydney International Airport terminal that day, conducting "Operation Mocha,' a joint investigation by Australian Federal Police and the NSW Crime Commission into a drug syndication ring operating through that airport. 

Perhaps on the day, it was too difficult to retrieve the drugs, so they were written off. 

Perhaps the cocaine was considered to be of far greater value, so the drug smuggling ring concentrated their efforts on smuggling it into the country, past the police presence, and the marijuana (possibly from South America) was hidden in Schapelle's bag for later retrieval, which did not happen for some reason.

Perhaps the Bali Police, in orchestrating a high profile capital case, to improve their international standing in the war on drugs, and receive UN 'War on Drugs' funding, considered 4kg of Ganja (which would later be burnt), to be a small price to pay for millions in funding.

Sorry, but Schapelle and her brother did handle the bag at different times, can't help that.

Why would the Customs Officers lie? Whether the drugs were inserted in Bali or Australia, the Balinese Police wanted a conviction in this case. Either they orchestrated the case or they seized upon it as a gift from Allah. A conviction was going to enhance their international standing in the war on drugs, and place them in a good position for 'War on Drugs' funding. As my previous post shows, two pieces of incriminating evidence are required by Indonesian Law to secure a conviction. With no other secondary evidence available to the Prosecution, lying testimony was all that they had left. The Police are a very powerful body within Indonesia, and their actions very often above the law. They would have briefed the two Customs Officers and two Junior Police Officers, who were present in Denpasar Airport that day, in exactly what to say, to ensure that they got a conviction.

As for Indonesia's legal system having a vendetta against Schapelle - Chief Judge Linton Sirait, and his two fellow Judges, who had never acquitted a defendant in their entire careers, did what they always do. 'Granat,' the anti-drugs campaigners in Indonesia, did march once calling for Schapelle's execution, and did hold banners with a similar message up to the court windows on one occasion. Schapelle did receive one of the highest sentences for a marijuana related crime in Indonesian legal history, and every second of her sham trial was filmed by the World's press, so everyone could see how tough Indonesia is on drugs.

Have a look at this link: http://www.schapelle.net/propositions/


----------



## Honourable (15 May 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Justice has been served. She was caught with 4kg of hydro mull at Denpasar airport. Guilty. Case closed.




Despite my earlier post, you say something like this?? And with nothing to back up your mistaken opinion.

You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make it drink!


----------



## Honourable (15 May 2010)

Tink said:


> I have a question for you Honourable please, since you say that you are so close to this family.
> 
> Since you keep going on that Schapelle is innocent, is she covering up for her brother?




No, she is not. She has consistently said that she would not be doing time for another family member.

She did not insert those drugs, and neither did anyone else in her family. I am certain of this.


----------



## Honourable (15 May 2010)

Julia said:


> This is what gets me too.   What is it about Schapelle Corby that makes her so much more worrying about than any of the others?




I choose to help Schapelle Corby because she is a friend of mine, her family are friends of mine, and she is innocent.

Many other innocent people around the World, who have been wrongfully imprisoned as well, deserve to be helped also.

So, find a person deserving of your help, and start helping them.


----------



## Honourable (15 May 2010)

gordon2007 said:


> Just a few quick questions honourable one.
> 
> Have you joined this board solely for the purpose of contributing to this thread? I ask because I notice you have not posted anything related to shares or in any other threads.
> 
> You have stated that you've known the family for 25yrs, but only have been studying this case for 3 yrs.




I may choose to contribute to other threads in time, and I am interested in buying some shares in the near future. However, with my wife in hospital right now, buying shares is not a priority.

Schapelle was only arrested 5 and a half years ago. I supported her from day one. At the time of her arrest I was writing a book about my family's history which took up all my spare time. 3 years ago, when my book was completed, I read 'Schapelle Corby - My Story' and became a fully active supporter. I have been studying her case since then.


----------



## Tink (15 May 2010)

I am sorry but I dont agree about her family not being involved.  

Her brother has been in jail to do with drugs

We have heard all this regurgitated rubbish over and over again.

Why tell the truth when you can keep people wondering??


----------



## trainspotter (15 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Despite my earlier post, you say something like this?? And with nothing to back up your mistaken opinion.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make it drink!




Ummmmmm let me see now. Her boogie board cover had 4kg of hydro mull inside it and she was in the Denpasar Airport (been there myself 15 times already so quite familiar with due proces of entering Bali) She admitted the boogie board cover was hers. She was arrested. She went to an Indonesian Court and was found guilty of importing the aforementioned dope. Case closed.

Tell me again how I am mistaken? These are cold hard facts in the light of day for all to see. 

Now your "opinion" is that she is innocent and you do not have any supporting evidence other than a lot of speculation as to what should/could/would have been done to prove her innocence. Alas this has not happened. Ergo she is guilty.

You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## nulla nulla (15 May 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Ummmmmm let me see now. Her boogie board cover had 4kg of hydro mull inside it and she was in the Denpasar Airport (been there myself 15 times already so quite familiar with due proces of entering Bali) She admitted the boogie board cover was hers. She was arrested. She went to an Indonesian Court and was found guilty of importing the aforementioned dope. Case closed.
> 
> Tell me again how I am mistaken? These are cold hard facts in the light of day for all to see.
> 
> ...




Very eloquently put Trainspotter. However, I fear that no end of stating the obvious, will sway those set on their misguided path of protesting her purity and innocence.


----------



## Julia (15 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> So, find a person deserving of your help, and start helping them.




It's up to you what projects you undertake, but kindly do not tell me what to do.  You would have no idea whom I currently help and why.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> *Despite my earlier post, you say something like this?? And with nothing to back up your mistaken opinion.* !






Honourable said:


> .
> 
> 
> Perhaps on the day, it was too difficult to retrieve the drugs, so they were written off.
> ...






Honourable said:


> She did not insert those drugs, and neither did anyone else in her family. I am certain of this.





ROFLMAO.

HYPOCRISY AT ITS FINEST!

:shake:


----------



## pilots (15 May 2010)

Friends of ours have just come back from Bali, they was telling us how they watched a group of Australians pick up surf and boogie boards at the air port, none of them was asked by customs to open them, strange that the Cobys had to open her bag and bingo we have drugs, you would have to say they knew it was coming.


----------



## trainspotter (15 May 2010)

pilots said:


> Friends of ours have just come back from Bali, they was telling us how they watched a group of Australians pick up surf and boogie boards at the air port, none of them was asked by customs to open them, strange that the Cobys had to open her bag and bingo we have drugs, you would have to say they knew it was coming.




As previously posted I have been to Bali may times.  How it works is that by the time you get off the plane, you walk about 1 kilometre to get to the holding area, then you line up for another half an hour to get your passport stamped and give the Indonesian Govt USD $25 each, you venture forth through another corridor passed armed guards to go to the baggage handling area. BY THE TIME you get there the BAG BOYS have grabbed your bags and bundled them onto a trolley. You can get them to take your bags to ANOTHER screening area with more armed guards and officials or YOU CAN CHOOSE to carry the bags yourself. 

Most people DO NOT carry the bags themselves because they think the handlers are there to help them (actually they are Govt approved) and the BAG BOYS place your baggage through the X RAY machines. Once cleared they put your bags back onto the trolleys and wheel you passed the money changers and into the car park. WHEREBY you pay them 50,000 Rupiah for their efforts.

OR you carry your own bags and save yourself $6.00. NOT WORTH IT !!

So I am stunned to understand how is it that the BAG BOYS chose not to handle the boogie board cover and it becomes apparent to the Customs Officials that this particular piece of luggage is SO ****ING IMPORTANT ??


----------



## Honourable (17 May 2010)

moXJO said:


> Tell you what get all the Corby supporters to pay for a legit professional polygraph test from a respected authority. And if she passes I am sure you will have all of Australia backing her with renewed interest.
> I'm not interested in all _your_ facts about bag testing and the like, after so many conflicting stories from others. I don't have the reasoning of the prosecutions actions
> I also don't care about excuses that other prisoners don't have to be subjected to polygraph test to prove innocence. You want her supported, then try something new that will change people’s perceptions of her guilt.




Firstly, they are not _my_ facts, I don't own them, they are _the_ facts.

A polygraph test? Sounds like a great idea, however, all the while Schapelle remains in Kerobokan Prison this will never be allowed to happen. The prison authorities would never sanction such a thing.

What we do have, however, is the opinion of Professor Paul Wilson who testified for the defense at Schapelle's 'trial'. 
http://works.bepress.com/paul_wilson/
He stated that she did not fit the profile of a drug mule and should be allowed to go home. He also said, "I can honestly say that she did not know there were drugs in her bag."

We also have Dr Paul Ekman and Professor David Canter who, on the '60 Minutes' program aired last year, examined Schapelle's interview with Liz Hayes conducted back in Late 2004.
Dr Ekman couldn't call it, but Professor Canter was convinced that Schapelle was telling the truth during that interview.
http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com/stories/847286/unmasking-the-truth


----------



## Honourable (17 May 2010)

Tink said:


> I am sorry but I dont agree about her family not being involved.
> 
> Her brother has been in jail to do with drugs




Her half brother James has been in jail, and drugs were involved. However, his crime had NOTHING to do with the drug trade, and was committed in January 2006, 15 months after Schapelle's arrest.
At the time he travelled with Schapelle to Bali, he was 17 years old, still at school, a model pupil, and a school Captain.

This comes from one of my blogs:

Do I suspect her father of inserting the drugs? No, I do not! 
He loved his daughter and vice-versa. She was his baby girl, the youngest of his children, and they shared a very special bond. She was the one living with him, and caring for him, as he slowly died of cancer. He would never have done anything like this to her. 
When he did finally die, in January 2008, she was the one and only family member who could not attend his funeral.

Do I suspect her brothers of inserting the drugs? Once again, No! - For the following reasons:
Firstly, not one of them would have had the money to buy $35,000 worth of marijuana.
Secondly, they would not do this to their sister - slip 4 kilos of marijuana in clear plastic bags into her boogie-board bag, _on top_ of her boogie-board, without telling her, and let her fly off to a country that has the death penalty for drug trafficking. I know them well enough to say this with certainty.


----------



## Honourable (17 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> ROFLMAO.
> 
> HYPOCRISY AT ITS FINEST!
> 
> :shake:




We do not know who inserted the drugs in Schapelle Corby's boogie-board bag. We only know that she did not. If we knew who inserted them, we could use this information to free her. The only people who know this are the people who did it.

As such, we can only speculate, which is why the Propositions blog, to which I provided the link, was created.

Other possibilities include:
They could have been planted by the Police to get I Made Mangku Pastika, the Bali Police Chief, back into favour with Indonesia's elite. This is a strong possibility because the Corby case achieved precisely that. 

They could have been planted as a decoy, to allow the passage of a large quantity of hard drugs out of Bali that day to go unnoticed, drugs possibly destined for Australia.

They could also have been planted as an act of revenge because Australia, and Australians, are despised in Indonesia for bringing about the loss of East Timor, and for being the interfering force behind the conviction of Abu Bakar Bashir.

Before you dismiss my answer to moXJO's post, calling it Hypocrisy, look at the link I provided, and see how my answer relates to the information in this blog:
http://www.schapelle.net/propositions/


----------



## Honourable (17 May 2010)

Julia said:


> It's up to you what projects you undertake, but kindly do not tell me what to do.  You would have no idea whom I currently help and why.




My answer was not intended to offend. However, we see on the internet all the time, people berating us for supporting Schapelle Corby when there are "so many others more deserving of support than this guilty drug smuggler." 

My answer is always the same. We support Schapelle because we believe she is innocent. If you think someone else deserves support, then go support them.

I saw your post as just such an attack, and I gave my standard response. If you are already helping others, then good on you.


----------



## Honourable (17 May 2010)

trainspotter said:


> She went to an Indonesian Court and was found guilty of importing the aforementioned dope. Case closed




Indonesia is a signatory to the Universal Declaration of Human Rights.
http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/ 
Article 11.

    * (1) Everyone charged with a penal offence has the right to be presumed innocent until proved guilty according to law in a public trial at which he _has had all the guarantees necessary for his defence._

Schapelle was not given all the guarantees necessary for her defence.

She was denied fingerprinting of the plastic bags.

She was denied a weight comparison of her baggage, to determine whether it was 4kg heavier than when checked in.

She was denied forensic testing of the drugs to determine THC content (which would have established the quality of the drugs - bush weed or hydro) and place of origin.

She was denied access to the CCTV footage from the camera above the Customs Counter, which could have corroborated her story about what happened, and what was said, when the boogie-board bag was placed on the counter.

Her own sworn statement, and the testimony of all her witnesses was dismissed.

Not a single Judge in the panel of 3 had ever acquitted a defendant, and Chief Judge Linton Sirait had presided over 500 previous drug related trials. 

These are indisputable FACTS!

As such, her trial was a sham, and any verdict coming out of it has no credibility.

She was judged guilty, no one is denying that. We don't like it, but we have to live with it. Schapelle Corby has to live with it. But this does not make it right!


----------



## Tink (17 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Her half brother James has been in jail, and drugs were involved. However, his crime had NOTHING to do with the drug trade, and was committed in January 2006, 15 months after Schapelle's arrest.
> At the time he travelled with Schapelle to Bali, he was 17 years old, still at school, a model pupil, and a school Captain.




Oh yep, they are all model citizens, model pupils and Mother Teresa in your book.

As I said, good luck on your quest. I dont believe she is innocent.

End of story for me.


----------



## gordon2007 (17 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> We do not know who inserted the drugs in Schapelle Corby's boogie-board bag. We only know that she did not. /QUOTE]
> 
> Honourable one, unless you specifically packed her bags and were with her the whole time, you do NOT know this. You cannot. Quite simply, you where NOT there, therefore you cannot know this.
> 
> As from your previous comments, you did not even become seriously involved until three years ago.


----------



## Agentm (17 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Indonesia is a signatory to the Universal Declaration of Human Rights.
> http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/
> Article 11.
> 
> ...





schapelle sure was a sham, i agree with you.. and she sure got a big shock when the  australian government legal support team discovered the ambitions of her legal team that she instructed, were planning to bribe the judges..  lol

the support they got in terms of the cash from interviews, channel 9 and sixty minutes ralph magazine and book rights are obviously welcomed..


"Schapelle Corby has been able to keep $270,000 made from the sale of her book, My Story, despite the money being the proceeds of crime."
"
Schapelle Corby's former lawyer has described the Corby family as "ungrateful" and "nasty"

"Mick Corby owned the marijuana found in the boogie board bag of his daughter Schapelle, says a convicted drug trafficker."

"Mercedes Corby has joined the ranks of models Miranda Kerr and Jennifer Hawkins in stripping down for the cover of men's magazine Ralph."

"The Seven Network has reached a settlement in the defamation suit brought by Rosleigh Rose, the mother of convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby."

"Convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby spent several hours yesterday in a Denpasar beauty salon."

FORMER foreign minister Alexander Downer says he asked Schapelle Corby's lawyer whether there might be any family involvement in her drug smuggling attempt into Bali.

In a documentary screened last night, Corby's former lawyer Robin Tampoe said Mr Downer told him he suspected Corby's brothers were behind the crime.

" 'Speak to the brother, speak to the older brother', that's what Downer said to me. 'Look at the brothers.' "


Schapelle Corby's legal team is self-destructing. It is not a pretty sight. The Foreign Minister, Alexander Downer, states the obvious: the unfolding soap opera cannot help. Appropriately, Mr Downer has not publicly commented beyond that, but let us hope he has something more to say behind the scenes. A month ago, after Corby was sentenced in Bali to 20 years in jail, the Federal Government was under intense popular pressure to assist her. Help came in the form of two taxpayer-funded QCs from Perth. Yet one of the QCs, Mark Trowell, immediately made his utter contempt for his Indonesian counterparts clear. He then lobbed a grenade into the middle of the legal huddle, publicly accusing two key members of Corby's Indonesian team of planning to bribe the appeal judges. Unsurprisingly, it has ended in tears.

Why did Mr Trowell, who is apparently well versed in Indonesian law, go public with his bribery claim? Corby's former lead lawyer, Lily Lubis, and case co-ordinator, Vasu Rasiah, vigorously denied the allegations, but were sacked by Corby anyway. Could not Mr Trowell have shut down the alleged bribery option quietly at the same private dinner where he claims it was raised? All he achieved by so publicly damming Corby's Indonesian team was its collapse. The starting point, surely, for any Australian lawyer dealing with the Indonesian legal system is a co-operative relationship with the local legal team. That does not suggest everyone should see eye to eye. But there is a big difference between heated private debate and public mudslinging.

Whether Mr Trowell's help has now been rejected also remains unclear. The high-profile Indonesian lawyer still on Corby's case, Hotman Paris Hutapea, wants him dumped. The flamboyant Mr Hutapea has assured Australians that although he is no stranger to bribery, "for this case I am temporarily clean". That is just as well. Early on, Corby's Indonesian defence team chose to elicit public sympathy in Australia for her plight, turning her into a household name. Australia has admonished Indonesia for decades over judicial corruption, and supports tough drug laws to prevent shipments reaching Australia via Indonesia. There is no suggestion money has changed hands to date. It has to stay that way.

On the fringes, claims about profiteering levelled at Corby's family over media interviews add to the chaos. Even the mobile phone entrepreneur "Mad" Ron Bashir, Corby's early benefactor, has walked away. Those surrounding Corby seem to be far more interested in their positions than her appeal. Corby is not well positioned, from inside her Bali jail cell, to sort out conflicting advice especially now that Mr Trowell has forced out Ms Lubis, the young lawyer who sat beside her throughout her trial. The implied slur to the Indonesian legal profession can only reinforce Indonesian perceptions of Australian arrogance. In the meantime, though, the Federal Government is off the hook. While Corby's team tears itself to pieces, no one is looking critically Canberra's way.

honourable

the statements you make about the indonesian government using schapelle for a political tool is pure fancy.. and imho your views are offensive, i dont recommend you visit the fine country of indonesia any time soon and i guarantee that you would make public statements like that about the judge. your credibility on schapelle is pretty much zero in my books, making up these fanciful and unsubstantiated disparaging remarks about the people involved in the case is pretty poor form. particularly when the alleged innocent side was planning bribery... the allegations you make about the indonesians motives are unproven disparaging fancy.. 

why support people who are innocent as you claim yet extremely well respected legal representatives from australia involved in her case have  claimed bribery against her legal team.. if your innocent then why would you instruct your legal team to attempt to bribe judges?

dont tell me there is yet another conspiracy theory here again? and schapelle has nothing to do with it!!

do you support all the fellow inmates in the same prison on drugs charges who are also claiming innocence?  or is schapelle the only person in indonesia wrongly convicted of drug importation or drugs offences?

there are plenty of other people from all around the globe in prison in indonesia for drugs offences, they are all doing it tough..

the journey for schapelle in her sentence will equally be tough


----------



## Tink (17 May 2010)

Agentm said:


> "Schapelle Corby has been able to keep $270,000 made from the sale of her book, My Story, despite the money being the proceeds of crime."




Now that annoys me, how was that allowed to happen?


----------



## pilots (17 May 2010)

Tink said:


> Now that annoys me, how was that allowed to happen?




My bet is that money has already been spent by the family


----------



## Honourable (18 May 2010)

gordon2007 said:


> Honourable - We do not know who inserted the drugs in Schapelle Corby's boogie-board bag. We only know that she did not.
> 
> Honourable one, unless you specifically packed her bags and were with her the whole time, you do NOT know this. You cannot. Quite simply, you where NOT there, therefore you cannot know this.




No, I was not there. However, Schapelle's 3 travelling companions were. They all testified that there were no drugs in her boogie-board bag when the bag was packed, and that they did not stop anywhere on their way to the airport on the day of travel. I know all 3 people, and travelled to Bali once with one of them.


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> No, I was not there. However, Schapelle's 3 travelling companions were. They all testified that there were no drugs in her boogie-board bag when the bag was packed, and that they did not stop anywhere on their way to the airport on the day of travel. I know all 3 people, and travelled to Bali once with one of them.




This would be the one that is now spending time in prison for drug charges?  GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY 

Ahem ........... I have also travelled fom Australia to Bali many times ... IT IS A NON STOP FLIGHT ... Oh well ......... unless you go via Jakarta ...... which she did not .... Give me the boogie board anytime. Ask your legal team to find the "BAG BOYS" ........ then I might be interested ....... failing that phone this number for the embassy +62818353124 and my driver will take the correct people who will advise you ...... *cough*


----------



## Honourable (19 May 2010)

Agentm said:


> schapelle sure was a sham.......
> 
> Schapelle Corby's former lawyer has described the Corby family as "ungrateful" and "nasty"
> 
> ...




Agentm, when I quote someone else's post, I address the comments made in their post.

You quoted my post, then completely went off on a different tangent. I fail to see how anything you said relates to the fact that Schapelle did not get a fair trial.

This motley collection of snippets from the media smear/misinformation campaign is just a smoke screen to cover for the fact that you really have no response to my post because, if you are being honest with yourself, it is obvious from what I said that Schapelle did NOT get a fair trial, which she should have done, considering the sentence she was ultimately given.

As to your collection of snippets, I have seen them all before, and many more. I could explain them all away, but why bother? You probably wont believe me anyway. I will address a few:

Schapelle Corby's former lawyer has described the Corby family as "ungrateful" and "nasty" - Mercedes Corby saved his life once, so I think he is the ungrateful one.

"Mick Corby owned the marijuana found in the boogie board bag of his daughter Schapelle, says a convicted drug trafficker." - This claim has been totally debunked by the South Australian Police.
http://saveschapellecorby.bigblog.com.au/post.do?id=410447

"Convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby spent several hours yesterday in a Denpasar beauty salon." - When Schapelle was first hospitalised in June 2008 suffering from stress induced starvation, she was permitted to visit a beauty salon on the ground floor of the hospital. This session in the beauty salon was supposed to boost her morale, and was part of her treatment.

" 'Speak to the brother, speak to the older brother', that's what Downer said to me. 'Look at the brothers.' " - Since no investigation of this crime has ever taken place in Australia, Downer would have no reason to say this, other than the fact that he too has played his part in the smear campaign to demonise the Corby family and kill support for them amongst Australians.

As to the rest, regarding Mark Trowell, who publicly accused a member of Schapelle's legal team, Vasu Rasiah, of seeking $500,000 of government money to bribe judges in the case during the course of her first appeal, his comments were made deliberately in order to derail the appeal, which they did. Schapelle was not involved and did not instruct Vasu Rasiah to seek this money. Of course, you wont believe this, but its true.

Regarding your indignation over my remarks about the Indonesian Police using Schapelle for political gain, I think you need a reality check. Whether Schapelle was the innocent victim of a corrupt baggage handling syndicate in Australia, or the innocent victim of a corrupt police force in Bali, we do not know. I have already stated that these notions are speculative, however, one or the other is likely to be the truth. Either way, I have no doubt that the Balinese Police, hungry for UN "War on Drugs" funding, seized upon this case and made maximum political mileage from it. I am far from the only one who thinks this as well.
Lets not forget where Indonesia ranks in the list of most corrupt countries in the World, quite high up the list - 111
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2009/nov/17/corruption-index-transparency-international

Finally, I have been to Bali a few times, and I got in and out without any problem. I think its a great place.

As to your opinion about my credibility on Schapelle, frankly, I'm not bothered. I am very close to her, and her family, and I know she is innocent. If you choose not to believe this, that is your right, however, some things are true whether you believe them or not.


----------



## Honourable (19 May 2010)

trainspotter said:


> This would be the one that is now spending time in prison for drug charges?  GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY




I said I travelled to Bali once with one of Schapelle's travelling companions, not Schapelle!!!!

Furthermore, you could write the word GUILTY 5 million times and it would not change the fact that Schapelle is INNOCENT!!!!


----------



## Tink (19 May 2010)

Honourable, her lawyer already admitted that he made up the story regarding the baggage handlers.

You are grasping at straws.


----------



## pilots (19 May 2010)

Honorable, sorry to have to tell you this but when you say you have known the Corby's for years and they are a good family, you lose all creditability with me.  No matter how much you post here you are NEVER going to get that convicted drug mule out of that jail.


----------



## Honourable (19 May 2010)

Tink said:


> Now that annoys me, how was that allowed to happen?




This annoys you and yet, the fact that an innocent Australian woman is suffering in a hellhole prison for a crime she did not commit, does not?

This annoys you and yet, the fact that the Australian government sold her human rights down the drain, to cover up for airport insecurity in Australia, to cover up for corruption within the Australian Federal Police, and to appease Indonesia, does not?

The book in question - "Schapelle Corby - My Story" is copyrighted to Mercedes Corby and Kathryn Bonella. Neither woman has been convicted of a crime, yet Kathryn Bonella has received all her royalties from the book and Mercedes Corby has had some of hers confiscated. She would have had all her royalties confiscated but for the fact that some were banked in Indonesia before the confiscation order came into effect. Perhaps you would like to explain how this is fair and lawful??

Lets not overlook the main stream media who have made millions reporting lies, innuendo and misinformation in relation to this case. They are guilty of serious breaches of the journalistic code of ethics, yet none of their profits have been confiscated. Does this not annoy you? It certainly annoys me.
http://www.journoz.com/schapellecorby/2009/02/schapelle-corby-project.html


----------



## Honourable (19 May 2010)

Tink said:


> Honourable, her lawyer already admitted that he made up the story regarding the baggage handlers.
> 
> You are grasping at straws.




Yes, he did, in the show, "Schapelle Corby - The Hidden Truth" aired on Channel 9 in June 2008.

By then he was a disgruntled ex-lawyer, he wanted to damage the Corby's, so he lied his butt off.

And guess what, the whole of Australia bought it. My God, what a gullible lot you are!!


----------



## Honourable (19 May 2010)

pilots said:


> Honorable, sorry to have to tell you this but when you say you have known the Corby's for years and they are a good family, you lose all creditability with me.  No matter how much you post here you are NEVER going to get that convicted drug mule out of that jail.




If you think I am posting here in the hope of freeing Schapelle, you are seriously mistaken. My campaign for Schapelle's freedom is being conducted well away from this forum. I saw this thread, it came up during one of my Google searches, and I saw a whole bunch of people with mistaken ideas about her guilt. 
I thought I might be able to provide some enlightenment, but I don't appear to be getting very far. Unfortunately, most of the people here have been so seriously blinded to the truth, by the media smear/misinformation campaign, that they are beyond help.

Not only this, most want to believe that Schapelle is just a guilty drug smuggler who got caught, tried and convicted. 
This is far more palatable than Schapelle, innocent victim of a corrupt baggage handling syndicate, or, Schapelle, innocent victim of a corrupt Balinese Police force. Schapelle, sold down the drain by her government for political expediency.

To believe the latter requires compassion, concern, outrage, action, and all these things take time and energy. Its far easier to believe the former, safe and simple, case closed! Phew! Now love, what's for dinner? When does the footy start?

If I lose credibility because I know the Corby family, well, that's just too bad. It just goes to show that you certainly don't know them, do you!!


----------



## Honourable (19 May 2010)

pilots said:


> My bet is that money has already been spent by the family




Yes, it probably has, on lawyers, doctors, hospitalisation, medication, and a whole range of other things related to supporting Schapelle during the course of her imprisonment, for a crime she did not commit. Some will also have been spent on airfares to and from Bali for her mother, so she can provide some comfort to Schapelle during her darkest hours. 

Oh, and please, do not bring up dental work, breast implants or any other garbage that you have been fed by the media. Give it a rest, just this once.


----------



## Tink (19 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Oh, and please, do not bring up dental work, breast implants or any other garbage that you have been fed by the media. Give it a rest, just this once.




No, no rest. Are you going to deny that they did all these things since Schapelle has been in prison?

Seems the family has been profitting from this new found coverage.

No, not gullible, already said I thought she was guilty through her interviews.

Maybe you should give it a rest, its now going round in circles.


----------



## nulla nulla (19 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Furthermore, you could write the word GUILTY 5 million times and it would not change the fact that Schapelle is INNOCENT!!!!




Similarly, you could write the word "Innocent" 5 million times and it would not change the fact that Schapelle Corby has been apprehended, tried, found "GUILTY" and sentenced.


----------



## pilots (19 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> If you think I am posting here in the hope of freeing Schapelle, you are seriously mistaken. My campaign for Schapelle's freedom is being conducted well away from this forum. I saw this thread, it came up during one of my Google searches, and I saw a whole bunch of people with mistaken ideas about her guilt.
> I thought I might be able to provide some enlightenment, but I don't appear to be getting very far. Unfortunately, most of the people here have been so seriously blinded to the truth, by the media smear/misinformation campaign, that they are beyond help.
> 
> Not only this, most want to believe that Schapelle is just a guilty drug smuggler who got caught, tried and convicted.
> ...




No I don't know them, and I never want to know them, I would not want to know any family that has been busted that many times. I don't know ANYONE who has been busted, or anyone who has been to jail. Sorry mate she got caught with the goods. GUILTY 100%.


----------



## moXJO (19 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> A polygraph test? Sounds like a great idea, however, all the while Schapelle remains in Kerobokan Prison this will never be allowed to happen. The prison authorities would never sanction such a thing.
> 
> ]






Honourable said:


> "Convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby spent several hours yesterday in a Denpasar beauty salon." - When Schapelle was first hospitalised in June 2008 suffering from stress induced starvation, she was permitted to visit a beauty salon on the ground floor of the hospital. This session in the beauty salon was supposed to boost her morale, and was part of her treatment.




Add to that the visit by the Aussie psychiatrist and I would say it had a slim chance. If anything I would have thought this idea would have been pushed more to get the truth out. All we have at the moment is she said, he said. 
 The only way this argument is going anywhere, is by you discrediting the other people involved (lawyers, police, etc). That’s a hard argument to win over on considering she is already in prison. Out of sight out of mind, and little in the way to get the public really questioning her guilt. 

  Unless something new comes out she will be rotting in there another couple of years yet. Either evidence or truth to win the hearts and minds, claiming break down or insanity will do little. Corby fans trying to chip away as you all are at the moment will take another 15 years to achieve anything. You need something bigger to get the ball rolling.
One question, why didn't the defense get the bags check in weight even if it was not used in court?


----------



## trainspotter (19 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> I said I travelled to Bali once with one of Schapelle's travelling companions, not Schapelle!!!!
> 
> Furthermore, you could write the word GUILTY 5 million times and it would not change the fact that Schapelle is INNOCENT!!!!




GUILTY ....... you still haven't answered my question as to why the BAG BOYS did not carry the luggage? Did they know what was inside? You say you have been to Bali once. Once is enough to realise the amount of checkpoints/security/immigration/screening/baggage handlers/x-ray machine before you even get near the exit of the Denpasar Airport. GUILTY.

Your "opinion" is that she is innocent. The courts have proved otherwise.


----------



## pilots (19 May 2010)

Trainspotter, what I find strange is that two weeks a go some Australians took boards in to Bali, and no one looked at them, why did they look at the Corby's, DID THEY KNOW IT WAS COMING, I think so.


----------



## gwm (19 May 2010)

my recollection is that a new baggage screening (xray) of all inbound luggage (including checked in) protocol started in the period prior to Schappelle's arrival.  Until recently (and may well still be the case) luggage "of interest" is identified at the poiunt of xray to the guys "on the gate" by way of white chalk mark crosses on each side of the item - if the board did not have identifying marks there would generally be no need to check it.   Anyone who had been used to the old casual method of inspection may have been surprised with the changed protocol
Recently we arrived there with many boxes of prescribed pharmaceutical tablets in our checked in luggage - the eyes of the inspectors were wide open "with glee" (misplaced) as we approached the exit gate!!!!!!!!!!!! but alas we were clean


----------



## trainspotter (19 May 2010)

pilots said:


> Trainspotter, what I find strange is that two weeks a go some Australians took boards in to Bali, and no one looked at them, why did they look at the Corby's, DID THEY KNOW IT WAS COMING, I think so.




I have watched many items of interest cruise through the Denpasar Airport. Quite a few times I have just simply walked around the X Ray machine (I do not get the BAG BOYS to carry my luggage) Have not handed in my immigration card on several occasions as well. I must not be a noteworthy person of interest? Lotsa guys I know take their boards to Bali. Never been stopped or checked. Accidentally on purpose took several bottles of champagne in my luggage. Taken into side room by authorities. I pointed out that I had checked the "anything to declare" box on the card. "OH" was the reply "How much?" was my answer. 400,000 Rupiah (about $50AUD) I was free to go. That is how the sytem works. Legal corruption and graft at it's finest. 25USD legal entry fee per person and 200,000 Rupiah per person to leave the country. Whilst in the country not uncommon for the "police" to pull you over for no reason. "Uang rokok" it is called ..... cigarette money. Usually 50,000 Rupiah to be let off. Want something done on a higher level like get into the country via a yacht with incorrect papers? Guess what ... immigration accept USD as well. First hand experience of this.


----------



## PeteA (23 May 2010)

I think she is not guilty and it really irks me that after all this time she is still in jail over there. Why won't our politicians do something to help this woman?


----------



## Tink (24 May 2010)

It irks me that we were fed this mumbo jumbo by the media before the court case.


----------



## pilots (24 May 2010)

PeteA said:


> I think she is not guilty and it really irks me that after all this time she is still in jail over there. Why won't our politicians do something to help this woman?




I irks me that our politicians do NOTHING for all our other Australians who are in jail over seas, but thats the LAW, they have all been caught, tried, and convicted, we DON'T have the right to tell other country's what to do. GUILTY.


----------



## ColB (24 May 2010)

Schapelle Corby, Mercedes Corby and Rosalie Corby *ALL IRK ME!!*


----------



## nulla nulla (24 May 2010)

*Re: Schapelle Corby - What irks you?*

This thread and the people that blindly protest her innocence irk me. Maybe we should rename it the "What irks you?" thread


----------



## Muschu (24 May 2010)

*Re: Schapelle Corby - What irks you?*



nulla nulla said:


> This thread and the people that blindly protest her innocence irk me. Maybe we should rename it the "What irks you?" thread




Or blindly protest her guilt. Both "irk me". We don't know.  [Well I don't]. 

Every time I hit "new posts" this thread comes up.  I have not observed anything that suggests the more regular and convinced posters will change their point of view irrespective of any argument that is presented.  

Certainly, under the Australian justice system, there are recent cases [John Button, Andrew Mallard (for example)] who were found guilty of serious crimes and acquited many years later.  Similarly I imagine many others have been deemed innocent when in fact they were not.

There appears to be a fascination in the topic - which is fine - and I wonder how the thread will come to its end.


----------



## Tink (25 May 2010)

LOL @ irk

After 6 years Rick, I think most have made up their minds by now about this case.

Information overload.


----------



## nulla nulla (25 May 2010)

*Re: Schapelle Corby - What irks you?*



Muschu said:


> There appears to be a fascination in the topic - which is fine - and I wonder how the thread will come to its end.




The thread will probably meander on as a never ending thread. Eventually she will be released (still protesting her innocence). 
Then there will be the Royal Commission, the Second Royal Commission, the sale of the movie rights, the furore over the sale of the movie rights. etc etc. 

I fully expect it to go on for a very long time.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2010)

So, Nulla, do you reckon she'll make enough money out of the movie rights to think, whacko, it was all worth while after all?


----------



## Agentm (25 May 2010)

if she gets out then it puts eddie out of business

this is the link

http://www.schapellecorbytours.com/


----------



## nulla nulla (25 May 2010)

Julia said:


> So, Nulla, do you reckon she'll make enough money out of the movie rights to think, whacko, it was all worth while after all?




HHmmmm.... she might have to spice it up a bit, a film of someone sitting arround bawling might not have much audience appeal.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 May 2010)

What we need is my mate jonno to do a bare all expos'e on the Corby sisters to get this place really rocking .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 May 2010)

It is good to see that this thread is slowly dying out and not being resurrected by posters with nothing else to comment upon.

gg


----------



## Honourable (27 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Oh, and please, do not bring up dental work, breast implants or any other garbage that you have been fed by the media. Give it a rest, just this once.







Tink said:


> No, no rest. Are you going to deny that they did all these things since Schapelle has been in prison?
> 
> Seems the family has been profitting from this new found coverage.
> 
> Maybe you should give it a rest, its now going round in circles.




Yes, I do deny the above, with absolute certainty. Mercedes has not had any cosmetic dental work done, or breast implants inserted, before or since Schapelle's arrest. I knew this anyway, but to be sure, I confirmed it with her mother just a few days ago.

Yes, the family has made some money from magazine stories, and _some_ money from the book, Schapelle Corby - My Story (before the royalties were confiscated). I can assure you that this has all gone back into supporting Schapelle, providing food and other basic needs, paying for doctors, hospital visits, medications, ongoing legal costs, and trips to and from Bali for her mother, so she can provide comfort and moral support to Schapelle whenever the need arises. These days, the need arises quite often.

As to me giving it a rest, yes, I think I might. Clearly, this thread is no longer a debate on whether Schapelle is Innocent or Guilty. What it is, is a group of people who have made up their minds, who now sit around inanely chanting GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY. They praise each other up for the most trivial of posts, and pack attack anyone daring to suggest that Schapelle may, in fact, be INNOCENT.

Well sorry, but Schapelle is Innocent, that is a fact, whether you people choose to believe it or not.


----------



## Honourable (27 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Similarly, you could write the word "Innocent" 5 million times and it would not change the fact that Schapelle Corby has been apprehended, tried, found "GUILTY" and sentenced.




Yes, what you say is true. However, does this make it right? 
Was justice served? 
Do the courts always get it right? 
Did Chief Judge, Linton Sirait, get it right this time? 
Did he get it right every time in his previous 500 drug related trials? By the law of averages, this would be practically impossible - 500 defendants _actually_ guilty in 500 cases!!
How many other innocent people has he sent to prison??

If you went to Bali, and after you had checked your bag in, someone inserted drugs into it, would that make you guilty?

Think about these things, before being so sure that you are right!


----------



## Honourable (27 May 2010)

pilots said:


> No I don't know them, and I never want to know them




That's okay, because they wouldn't want to know you either.


----------



## Honourable (27 May 2010)

trainspotter said:


> you still haven't answered my question as to why the BAG BOYS did not carry the luggage
> 
> Your "opinion" is that she is innocent. The courts have proved otherwise.




I have been to Bali twice, and I don't get the BAG BOYS to handle my luggage because I am quite capable of handling it myself.

You have admitted that you don't get the BAG BOYS to handle your luggage either, no doubt because you can handle it yourself and don't want to pay out money unnecessarily.

I'm quite certain that on the 8th October 2004, Schapelle and her travelling companions likewise saw no need to pay people to handle luggage that they were capable of handling themselves. To suggest that Schapelle is somehow guilty because the BAG BOYS didn't carry the boogie-board bag, is ridiculous. 

They didn't carry it because they were not asked to do so, end of story. Nothing sinister about it.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2010)

Hi 

Next time you write to either corby sister can you please ask them to contact jonno as he keeps asking about his boogie board bag and i think he would like it back ......... 

Thanks in advance 

Nun.


----------



## Honourable (27 May 2010)

pilots said:


> I irks me that our politicians do NOTHING for all our other Australians who are in jail over seas, but thats the LAW, they have all been caught, tried, and convicted, we DON'T have the right to tell other country's what to do. GUILTY.




Sorry Pilots, but you are WRONG.

Human Rights are UNIVERSAL, and every country can reasonably be expected to uphold them. Furthermore, any country that violates them should be condemned.

Schapelle was denied the right to a fair trial, in contravention of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights - Article 11 (1).

"An abuse of Human Rights ANYWHERE is threat to Human Rights EVERYWHERE"


----------



## Honourable (28 May 2010)

ColB said:


> Schapelle Corby, Mercedes Corby and Rosalie Corby *ALL IRK ME!!*




People like you IRK ME!!

You know nothing about this family, you don't even know how to spell the mother's name, you have no appreciation for the nightmare they are all enduring, and not one of them has ever done anything to hurt you, yet they IRK YOU.

What does that say about you??


----------



## Honourable (28 May 2010)

*Re: Schapelle Corby - What irks you?*



nulla nulla said:


> This thread and the people that blindly protest her innocence irk me.




Nulla Nulla, the people who protest Schapelle's innocence are not the blind ones. It is those who chant GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY who are blind.

When you open your eyes, step outside the square, and take the time to research this case properly, instead of just relying on the propaganda fed to the masses my the main stream media, you begin to see it in a whole new light.

When this occurs, Schapelle's obvious Innocence become so apparent that you could never question it again. Try it sometime.


----------



## Honourable (28 May 2010)

Agentm said:


> if she gets out then it puts eddie out of business
> 
> this is the link
> 
> http://www.schapellecorbytours.com/




schapellecorbytours is a fake site and no such violation of Schapelle's human rights and dignity would EVER be tolerated by the family or her supporters. Furthermore, it is not possible to visit Schapelle unless your name is on a Consulate Approved List, and only the names of family and close friends are on it. My name is on it, yours never will be!!

However, the fact that you have posted this link here, for all your mates on this forum to have a sick giggle at, shows the level to which this thread has sunk.


----------



## Honourable (28 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> HHmmmm.... she might have to spice it up a bit, a film of someone sitting arround bawling might not have much audience appeal.




This post just shows what an utterly heartless person you are. Unlike me, you have no idea what Schapelle has had to endure, and is still enduring. I assure you, it is terrible indeed. I have seen the sadness in her face and the dullness in her eyes. I have heard the tragic stories from the family.

I often wish that people like you could stand in Schapelle's shoes, for a few months, and see how you like it - so much suffering for a crime she did not commit!!


----------



## trainspotter (28 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> schapellecorbytours is a fake site and no such violation of Schapelle's human rights and dignity would EVER be tolerated by the family or her supporters. Furthermore, it is not possible to visit Schapelle unless your name is on a Consulate Approved List, and only the names of family and close friends are on it. My name is on it, yours never will be!!
> 
> However, the fact that you have posted this link here, for all your mates on this forum to have a sick giggle at, shows the level to which this thread has sunk.




LOLOL ...... times are tough on the "innocent victim" spiel Honourable. GUILTY !!!!!!! Have a Mogadon and calm yourself down, attacking this thread is not doing your cause any good. Go and see yourself on the "approved" list and tell Schapelle that she needs to try a different approach. It worked for Michelle Leslie so why not try the tried and true method of working with their laws to free your heroine. I will be over there soon. I will talk to some people and get some cold hard FACTS on the state of play. Stay tuned.


----------



## Honourable (28 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Hi
> 
> Next time you write to either corby sister can you please ask them to contact jonno as he keeps asking about his boogie board bag and i think he would like it back .........
> 
> ...




Thanks nunthewiser, for adding your usual measure of stupidity to what used to be a debate on whether Schapelle Corby is Innocent or Guilty.

I have offered a number of links on this thread, to provide enlightenment to anyone interested, but I bet you wont have looked at any of them, will you?

As such, you will just have to remain none-the-wiser


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

He also asked if you could mention his wallet also as he suspects one of the girls nicked it off the nightstand.

Thanks in advance

Nun.


----------



## trainspotter (28 May 2010)

trainspotter said:


> LOLOL ...... times are tough on the "innocent victim" spiel Honourable. GUILTY !!!!!!! Have a Mogadon and calm yourself down, attacking this thread is not doing your cause any good. Go and see yourself on the "approved" list and tell Schapelle that she needs to try a different approach. It worked for Michelle Leslie so why not try the tried and true method of working with their laws to free your heroine. I will be over there soon. I will talk to some people and get some cold hard FACTS on the state of play. Stay tuned.




I repeat myself here for comedy purposes only. I have provided you previously with a phone number in Bali to call direct to a Consular official who will help you with your cause. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

By the way..... I just asked Jonno if the girls ever mentioned you and apparently they havent.

Now i know jonno knows them personally, he assures me she is guilty as charged and it was a regular smuggling trip,  im more inclined to believe his story rather than some namecalling anomonous internet poster claiming to know them so he/she can make there pleas for understanding more credible.

No offense intended of course.


----------



## Honourable (28 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Indonesia is a signatory to the Universal Declaration of Human Rights.
> http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/
> Article 11.
> 
> ...




I notice that not one of you, with the exception of Agentm (who went off on a complete tangent) has ever responded to this post of mine. Why???

It's because you can't!!! Schapelle was not _proven_ guilty according to law, Indonesian Law, and as such the verdict is not credible. The verdict stands, as we all know, but this does not make it right!!!

As for me staying tuned to this thread, that won't be happening. I'm wasting my time here, time that I can no longer spare. To those few who have supported me, I thank you. To the rest, please, wake up and look around. 

The Truth Is Out There. 

Try here for starters: http://www.schapelle.net/


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

toodles


----------



## Honourable (28 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> anomonous




Learn to spell Mate.

The correct spelling is 'anonymous'.

Bye!


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

i missed you.

great to have you back


----------



## Tink (28 May 2010)

Yep, thats their version before the court case.

After the court case, all the missing puzzles came out that the media so conveniently lost in the process.

Honourable, you have been to Bali ONCE

Most have been to Bali many times and each have come up with the same conclusion - Guilty.

Stop blaming the country.

She wont admit her guilt, why would she and drag more from her family in jail?

I am out of this thread


----------



## Muschu (28 May 2010)

Tink said:


> .....Honourable, you have been to Bali ONCE
> 
> Most have been to Bali many times and each have come up with the same conclusion - Guilty.....
> 
> I am out of this thread




Please check before posting. I have visited Bali many times as stated.  It is peurile to suggest that this makes me an authority on the Indonesian justice system - for what it is.

I have stated that I don't know whether SC is guilty or not.

How would going to Bali even daily make a visitor an authority to the extent that he/she can pronounce a definitve verdict of guilt or innocence?

Silly stuff.


----------



## Agentm (28 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> Sorry Pilots, but you are WRONG.
> 
> Human Rights are UNIVERSAL, and every country can reasonably be expected to uphold them. Furthermore, any country that violates them should be condemned.
> 
> ...





hmmm.. ok lets start in our own back yard..

lets at least have aboriginals treated as equals.. 

forget the drug runners in prison elsewhere, there are our fellow countrymen we are talking about.. our brothers on this soil!!


Australia: Government must end state-sponsored racially discriminatory measures

18 November 2009

*Slamming decades of failure by Australian governments to address the dire living conditions, disempowerment and discrimination faced by many of the country’s Indigenous peoples, Amnesty International’s Secretary General Irene Khan warned that the government of Prime Minister Rudd must not squander its unique opportunity to right these historic wrongs.*

In the latest in a long line of indignities, some 45,000 Aboriginal people are today still subject to state-sponsored racially discriminatory measures, including blanket quarantining of social security payments as a result of the Northern Territory Emergency Response (NTER). 

“The blunt force of the Intervention’s heavy handed ‘one size fits all’ approach cannot deliver the desired results. The Government will not secure the long term protection of women and children unless there is an integrated human rights solution that empower peoples and engages them to take responsibility for the solutions,” Irene Khan said.

*Welcoming the commitment she had received from Indigenous Affairs Minister Jenny Macklin that the Government would introduce legislation to reinstate the Racial Discrimination Act in the Northern Territory, Irene Khan called on the Government to ensure that it does so in line with Australia’s international obligations not to discriminate against Indigenous peoples.*

While noting that grave levels of violence against women and children is the stated rationale for the NTER, Irene Khan emphasized that respect for women and children’s human rights would not be secured without respect for all human rights for all. 

“Indigenous people in remote Aboriginal communities deserve the same respect, safety and protection as does any Australian – but this will not be achieved in a sustained manner under the Emergency Response which is stigmatizing and disempowering an already marginalized people and which is in violation of Australia’s international obligations,” said Irene Khan.

As part of her visit to Australia, Amnesty International’s Secretary General visited the Utopia region in central Australia, an impoverished grouping of homeland communities 350 kilometres northeast of Alice Springs. 

“For a country which by human development standards is the third most developed in the world and one which has emerged from the global financial crisis comparatively unscathed, such a level of poverty, is inexcusable, unexpected and unacceptable,” said Irene Khan.

“In the heart of this first world I found scenes more reminiscent of the third world.  That Indigenous peoples experience human rights violations on a continent of such privilege is not merely disheartening, it is morally outrageous.  The moral imperative to eradicate such poverty is no less an imperative on government than to eliminate torture.” 

Irene Khan called for a new approach, grounded in a genuine respect for traditional culture and with human rights principles at its core, to tackle the complex problem of the entrenched poverty and discrimination faced by Indigenous peoples in Australia.

“There is a real risk of an enormous opportunity for change being squandered. The government’s apology to the Stolen Generations and other Indigenous Australians along with its support for the Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples is a welcome shift from the past.  This Government is making a serious financial and political investment but to achieve the returns it wants, it must replace its blunt and blanket policy approaches.”

“The pathway out of poverty for Indigenous people must have the hallmarks of respect for human rights: voice must matter, equality cannot be compromised, security must be delivered on a human scale and active engagement for long term solutions must be made local, personal and perennial."

Amnesty International called on the whole of the government, not just individual Ministries, to develop an integrated approach – an approach that places all human rights – not merely some human rights - at the centre and which allows all human rights to be respected and exercised by Indigenous Australians. 

“To fulfil its enormous potential on the regional and global stage, the Rudd Government must make ‘bringing human rights home’ its central goal,” concluded Irene Khan.

NOTE TO EDITORS

*In 2007, the Australian Government launched an intervention into Indigenous communities in the Northern Territory.  To enact the Northern Territory Emergency Response legislation and to implement the intervention, the Government suspended the Racial Discrimination Act and Northern Territory anti-discrimination legislation.  Two years into a new government, more than 45,000 Aboriginal people are still subject to racially discriminatory measures, including the compulsory and blanket quarantining of social security payments in 73 Northern Territory communities.
*
Irene Khan is leading an Amnesty International visit to Australia between 15 and 20 November 2009. While in Australia, Irene Khan launched her book, The Unheard Truth: Poverty and Human Rights, which addresses these issues in depth.

More information about the book The Unheard Truth: Poverty and Human Rights is available at www.theunheardtruth.org

Amnesty International’s Demand Dignity campaign aims to end the human rights violations that drive and deepen global poverty. The campaign is mobilizing people all over the world to demand that governments, corporations and others who have power, listen to the voices of those living in poverty and recognize and protect their rights.

Photographs and footage of Irene Khan’s Utopia Homeland visit are available. To obtain them, and for further information or to arrange an interview, please contact the Amnesty International Press Office on +44 207 413 55 66


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> I notice that not one of you, with the exception of Agentm (who went off on a complete tangent) has ever responded to this post of mine. Why???
> 
> It's because you can't!!! Schapelle was not _proven_ guilty according to law, Indonesian Law, and as such the verdict is not credible. The verdict stands, as we all know, but this does not make it right!!!
> 
> ...




Honourable mate,

I think you need to harden up and realise that sometimes life can be tough, and stop whingeing about the Corby girl, and get on with your life.

You are getting to be as much a nuisance to me as the visiting godbotherers of a Sunday who regularly get run over as I reverse my Bentley down the driveway on my way to the Sunday session at the Ross Island Hotel.

So, just harden up and get on with your life. 

She has stuffed hers up, make sure you don't waste your energies on her problems.

Do you have any opinion on the gfc, aussie versus us dollar or asx, or do you wake, live and sleep Corby.

gg


----------



## pilots (28 May 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Honourable mate,
> 
> I think you need to harden up and realise that sometimes life can be tough, and stop whingeing about the Corby girl, and get on with your life.
> 
> ...




GG. I think you just hit the nail on the head, he wants to sleep with Corby Honorable, you was not as good as Wacko Zako.


----------



## explod (28 May 2010)

pilots said:


> GG. I think you just hit the nail on the head, he wants to sleep with Corby Honorable, you was not as good as Wacko Zako.




Agree with you both however, Corby may have done it but the justice metered out was a bit excessive.    The principal is, be careful about you Son or Daughter when they cross such borders.

But yep, no one, I am convinced now, gives a rats.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

explod said:


> But yep, no one, I am convinced now, gives a rats.




Jonno does


----------



## nulla nulla (28 May 2010)

Honourable said:


> This post just shows what an utterly heartless person you are.




What a cruel thing to say. I am deeply offended by this cutting remark and unwaranted slur on my compassion for my fellow human beings.



Honourable said:


> Unlike me, you have no idea what Schapelle has had to endure, and is still enduring.




Another baseless assertion. You don't know what I know or don't know. Your belief that only you knows what has transpired (and is transpiring) is, in my opinion, delusional.



Honourable said:


> I assure you, it is terrible indeed. I have seen the sadness in her face and the dullness in her eyes. I have heard the tragic stories from the family.




Oh, stop it. You'll make me have to reach for the tissues if you keep this up.




Honourable said:


> I often wish that people like you could stand in Schapelle's shoes, for a few months, and see how you like it - so much suffering for a crime she did not commit!!




In this respect you are probably correct. If I was to stand in her shoes, for a few months, I'm sure I would feel considerable pain and discomfort. Unless of course she wears a size 13 U.S.


----------



## nioka (29 May 2010)

explod said:


> But yep, no one, I am convinced now, gives a rats.




Bring Schapelle home: Bali ex-prisoner17:55 AEST Sat May 29 20101 hour 39 minutes ago

An Australian man who has arrived home after five months in a Bali jail for drug offences has called on the government to bring Schapelle Corby home.

Robert McJannett, a prominent trade unionist and former political candidate, hit out at Indonesian authorities when he arrived in Perth on Friday night.

"For the past five months, I have witnessed blackmail, bribery and corruption on an unprecedented scale. It is clearly not possible to receive a fair trial in the Bali justice system," he told reporters.

Mr McJannett urged the federal government to intervene in the Corby case.

"I call on the prime minister and foreign minister in this election year to bring Schapelle home, before it's too late," he said.

Corby is serving a 20-year jail term after she was caught at Bali's airport in October 2004 with 4.1kg of marijuana in her boogie board bag.

Earlier this year she applied for presidential clemency, saying she was suffering from depression that could endanger her life.

Clemency decisions in Indonesian can take months.

Mr McJannett was arrested at Bali's airport on December 28, 2009 with 1.7 grams of marijuana in his luggage.

The 48-year-old was released from jail on Friday after serving five months


----------



## Tink (30 May 2010)

Well if they didnt have drugs in the first place, they wouldnt have had this problem now would they?

She has to admit her guilt to get clemency.

They will make her do half her sentence before any mention of release


----------



## pilots (30 May 2010)

nioka said:


> Bring Schapelle home: Bali ex-prisoner17:55 AEST Sat May 29 20101 hour 39 minutes ago
> 
> An Australian man who has arrived home after five months in a Bali jail for drug offences has called on the government to bring Schapelle Corby home.
> 
> ...




So why would our government take the word of one more convicted drug user, unless Krudd can see some votes in it, she is going to do the full twenty years.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 May 2010)

nioka said:


> Bring Schapelle home: Bali ex-prisoner17:55 AEST Sat May 29 20101 hour 39 minutes ago
> 
> An Australian man who has arrived home after five months in a Bali jail for drug offences has called on the government to bring Schapelle Corby home.
> 
> ...




Jeez, the blackmail, bribery and corruption must have been bad, as he would know given his former prominence, in Australian public life.

gg


----------



## ColB (30 May 2010)

> Originally Posted by GG
> 
> "Jeez, the blackmail, bribery and corruption must have been bad, as he would know given his former prominence, in Australian public life.




A bit harsh GG!! 

Robert Mcjannett would probably have made a good politician.

*Credentials:*

Honesty:  "...Robert Paul Mcjannett, of Perth, was arrested at Denpasar airport on December 28 with 1.7 grams of marijuana in his luggage.  Mcjannett, 48, *initially claimed he was the victim of a set-up but later admitted the drugs were his..."*

Good Interaction Skills:   '...Mcjannett refused to answer the Australian media's questions after his sentencing and covered his face to prevent being photographed.  *"You tried to make it worse, you bastards," he told journalists. "Get lost..."*

Stable Family Life:  "...Mcjannett's lawyer Pande Made Sugiartha told the court during the trial that Mcjannett *had been using drugs for more than 30 years* because it relieved stress and helped him sleep.  "The defendant was stressed because of his domestic life, because of his divorce and separation from his children," he told the court earlier this week.

"...after using hashish the defendant felt his anxiety disappear, he could forget his problems and get some sleep."

Maybe 'Kevvy' will need some hashish soon!

Source: [http://queenslandconsumerwatch.blogspot.com/2010/05/former-queensland-state-candidate.html]


----------



## pilots (30 May 2010)

ColB said:


> A bit harsh GG!!
> 
> Robert Mcjannett would probably have made a good politician.
> 
> ...




I am surprised that he did not say it was them baggage handlers that placed the drugs in his bag.


----------



## awg (30 May 2010)

weird thread for a weird case hey

4kgs of marijuana would be awfully stinky:bong:

So stinky that no sane person would even consider travelling anywhere, let alone on a plane and thru customs.

never, ever heard of anyone getting busted in similar cirs, 4kg? at luggage customs 

I am of the opinion that something went badly wrong with a planned operation

who planned it, dunno, but hunch Corbys were involved

damm shame for her 20yrs would send many insane, cruel and unfair.

saw some pics of her recently and noticed she was looking quite plump

So at least shes eating ok

Not like Shantaram or Midnight Express

She must be under continuous pressure on the sex front, as I imagine her favors would be considered hugely prized by any high ranking jail official

I hope they let her out


----------



## nunthewiser (30 May 2010)

awg said:


> 4kgs of marijuana would be awfully stinky:bong:
> 
> So stinky that no sane person would even consider travelling anywhere, let alone on a plane and thru customs.





Depends on how its packaged. Can be wrapped up airtight and air vaccumed out with some packaging.

Not that i would know anything about that sorta stuff


----------



## pilots (31 May 2010)

Wow, now Schapelle wants to have a baby, now thats a new twist Honorable, you cant have her locked up with a baby. She said she only wants is because her half brothers partner has had one, the half brother is the one who was jailed over a VIOLENT HOME INVASION(DRUGS INVOLVED). I got to hand it to you Honorable you sure know how to pick a nice mob to hang around with.
I note mums selling the story to Womans day, now what will they pay for the baby photos, Schapelle is the best income that family has EVER had.


----------



## Agentm (16 June 2010)

has she thought it through? is she looking at a immacualte conception?


----------



## explod (16 June 2010)

pilots said:


> Wow, now Schapelle wants to have a baby, now thats a new twist Honorable, you cant have her locked up with a baby. She said she only wants is because her half brothers partner has had one, the half brother is the one who was jailed over a VIOLENT HOME INVASION(DRUGS INVOLVED). I got to hand it to you Honorable you sure know how to pick a nice mob to hang around with.
> I note mums selling the story to Womans day, now what will they pay for the baby photos, Schapelle is the best income that family has EVER had.




Interesting rumour;    would be of great assistance if you could enlighten us a bit on where the story came from.

cheers explod


----------



## pilots (16 June 2010)

explod said:


> Interesting rumour;    would be of great assistance if you could enlighten us a bit on where the story came from.
> 
> cheers explod




CH7 and CH9, was on the news.


----------



## prozac (27 June 2010)

In all my years of travel it was never once pointed out to me on the Australian Notice to Travellers where it says i can break the law in a foreign country with impunity.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 February 2011)

Hi,

I recently went to bali, i did not take any ganja with me , i had a great time and questioned a few of the locals  in regards to corby........ they reckon she lives like a queen over there and is often spotted out and about outside the jail walls on a regular basis as she seems to be able to cover the "incidentals" that allow such excursions.

While i was there i saw trainspotter at a shopping centre, he looked like he was having a good time also.

Moral of the story........ dont take ganja to bali and you may have a good time too.

Yours sincerely

A pot stirring nun


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 February 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently went to bali, i did not take any ganja with me , i had a great time and questioned a few of the locals  in regards to corby........ they reckon she lives like a queen over there and is often spotted out and about outside the jail walls on a regular basis as she seems to be able to cover the "incidentals" that allow such excursions.
> 
> ...




Nun, you are stirring something else that goes in to pots, porcelain ones.

Let's not continue this thread, otherwise the loons will be back on it. 

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (17 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nun, you are stirring something else that goes in to pots, porcelain ones.
> 
> Let's not continue this thread, otherwise the loons will be back on it.
> 
> gg




ok we will cease all communication in this thread so it does not attract any more loonys than are already here.

would hate it to hit the google search results and bring allsorts of weirdo,s here to banter with over their obvious bias to yet another drug peddling cry baby.

what ya reckon?


----------



## explod (17 February 2011)

The rubbish espoused by those not having a clue is very disappointing.

Having studied this case very close there is no doubt in my mind that the conviction and confinement of Schapelle Corby will go down one day as one of the very great travasties of justice

Could again direct you to some texts but feel sure some do not want to know the truth.  No effort required to just go along with the fairy tales.

Do not even know why I popped in to check the latest views.

The other reason why I hesitate is that any words on here will be taken in by authorities of other jurisdictions to Corby's detriment.

Yep, the thread should be shut down, it is an absolute embarassement.


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> ok we will cease all communication in this thread so it does not attract any more loonys than are already here.
> 
> would hate it to hit the google search results and bring allsorts of weirdo,s here to banter with over their obvious bias to yet another drug peddling cry baby.
> 
> what ya reckon?



No chance.
The girl has been judged.
Who takes a boogie board to Bali anyway?
When they don't boogie???


BUT, 20 years incarceration for being a mule while Indonesian officials syphon gazillions from their own peasants and the world and get nada is not cool.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 February 2011)

explod said:


> The rubbish espoused by those not having a clue is very disappointing.
> 
> Having studied this case very close there is no doubt in my mind that the conviction and confinement of Schapelle Corby will go down one day as one of the very great travasties of justice
> 
> ...






kennas said:


> No chance.
> The girl has been judged.
> Who takes a boogie board to Bali anyway?
> When they don't boogie???
> ...




Here we go again, all your fault Nun, oh hooded one.

We will now have to suffer humourless bad-spelling bogans for another 3 months.

I hasten to add I include neither you nun, explod or kennas in that, but the snags are uncovered and the flies will collect.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (20 February 2011)

Geezus GG why do you keep posting here m8?

look at all the arguments it causes everytime this thread gets bumped up


----------



## trainspotter (20 February 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently went to bali, i did not take any ganja with me , i had a great time and questioned a few of the locals  in regards to corby........ they reckon she lives like a queen over there and is often spotted out and about outside the jail walls on a regular basis as she seems to be able to cover the "incidentals" that allow such excursions.
> 
> ...




It feels so long ago nun that I had almost forgotten seeing you there in the Discovery Mall in Kuta. I think I saw Schapelle there shopping also but I might have been under the influence of the broadleaf entertainment plant at the time and hallucinating. :kiffer: 

OR I was just massively hungover from Arak and Bintang. Either way it is pretty damn obvious NOT to take that much into Bali in a boogie board bag. They carry very large machine guns over there.

*Bali's police chief, Inspector General Hadiatmoko, has issued tough orders to officers.*
"The police have to act firmly and, if necessary, *shoot on sight* if perpetrators try to escape arrest," he told the Jakarta Globe newspaper.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/tr...r-bali-robberies/story-e6frezi0-1225997572577


----------



## nunthewiser (19 March 2011)

i saw her on tuesday.

she did not have any dope on her.

probably a good thing given the current penaltys for that sort of stuff.

good on her


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 March 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> i saw her on tuesday.
> 
> she did not have any dope on her.
> 
> ...




nun, mate, where did you see her, St. Kilda Beach ??

I do not think you have seen her. This appears to be a strategy, bro, to cause her cause to rocket cos you think she is innocent.

If you have been to Bali, can you answer this question. 

What is the Indonesian word for "flush" in the dunnies of all Garuda airplanes?

This and a number of other questions about your involvement in this affair need to be answered.





gg


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you have been to Bali, can you answer this question.
> 
> What is the Indonesian word for "flush" in the dunnies of all Garuda airplanes?
> 
> ...




"Dua puluh tahun penjara untuk boogie penuh obat"

Roughly translates to:-

"20 years jail for boogie board full of drugs"

I noticed on my last trip to the Island of the Gods that the machine gun toting Perjabat Immigrasi were not as noticeable at the airport either. No more lining up whilst they lick the one and only rubber stamp to rub on your passport for all 300 people on board the plane whilst a crazy eyed, brown shirt stares at you looking for a nervous twitch.

They now have TWO rubber stamps. 

When caught just repeat this mantra:- "Korup resmi untuk membayar oleh sebab itu saya bisa pergi secara gratis silahkan" 

Roughly translates to:-

"I need a corrupt official to bribe so I can go free please."


----------



## explod (19 March 2011)

The drugs found in Corby's bag at the time would have cost someone in Australia $32,000, in Indonesia about $4,500

GG and Nunn, have you read "Schapelle  The facts, the evidence, the truth" by Tony Wilson 2008, New Holland Publishers.

Prepared to send either of you my copy if you pm.

Cheers on this cosy Saturdy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 March 2011)

explod said:


> The drugs found in Corby's bag at the time would have cost someone in Australia $32,000, in Indonesia about $4,500
> 
> GG and Nunn, have you read "Schapelle  The facts, the evidence, the truth" by Tony Wilson 2008, New Holland Publishers.
> 
> ...




Sorry explod, I've made up my mind on her case on the probabilities vs reasonable doubt, etc. and it would be a waste of time, but I respect your right to have a view to the contrary. I feel comfortable with my decision.

gg


----------



## explod (20 March 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry explod, I've made up my mind on her case on the probabilities vs reasonable doubt, etc. and it would be a waste of time, but I respect your right to have a view to the contrary. I feel comfortable with my decision.
> 
> gg




You did not answer the question gg.

Have you read it?

Tony did the beat here in Melbourne as a crime reported years ago when I was a young Sgt.  He and the book is spot on and accurate.  He in no way knew of Corby till some time after she was arrested and only intereviewed her once which was during the court case.

Reasonable doubt is a conclusion based on available facts.   What was widely averrred in the popular press was amazingly way off course.

I would pay the postage.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 March 2011)

I'm not surprised this thread resurfaced. Latest comment in the media is that Schapelle set her own hair on fire. The article didn't seem to generate much interest and the mainstream network media dogs didn't run with it.

As stated previously, she was apprehended, tried, convicted and sentenced through the legal system of an independent sovereign country. 

Australia is supposed to be putting a "prisoner exchange" procedure in place with Indonesia but it doesn't appear to be making any headway. Maybe both countries are suspicious that the other country will simply release any exchanged prisoners.

Notwithstanding, I think she has served more than enough time, particularly when you consider the leniency given to other criminals over there.


----------



## explod (20 March 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> I'm not surprised this thread resurfaced. Latest comment in the media is that Schapelle set her own hair on fire. The article didn't seem to generate much interest and the mainstream network media dogs didn't run with it.
> 
> As stated previously, she was apprehended, tried, convicted and sentenced through the legal system of an independent sovereign country.
> 
> ...




Do not disagree with any of that.

It is the could not really care armchair critics of those that do not.  I was aunaware of the contents of your first para., it was only that I noted the discusion here on ASF.

The justice system in Indo is grossly corrupt and wrong and we have a duty to lobby our Government to encourage them to bring about change.

Strewth there a over 200 million of them just stepping stones away.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> I'm not surprised this thread resurfaced. Latest comment in the media is that Schapelle set her own hair on fire. The article didn't seem to generate much interest and the mainstream network media dogs didn't run with it.
> 
> As stated previously, she was apprehended, tried, convicted and sentenced through the legal system of an independent sovereign country.
> 
> ...






explod said:


> Do not disagree with any of that.
> 
> It is the could not really care armchair critics of those that do not.  I was aunaware of the contents of your first para., it was only that I noted the discusion here on ASF.
> 
> ...




In a way she is a victim, in that the masses of her convicted ilk in Australia, get away scot free and enslave generations in a cycle of drug abuse and dysfunctional families.

So, many, in Australia, see her as the epitome of a class of criminal who are getting their just deserts.

She is guilty, and is paying the price.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (22 March 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do not think you have seen her. This appears to be a strategy, bro, to cause her cause to rocket cos you think she is innocent.
> 
> This and a number of other questions about your involvement in this affair need to be answered.
> 
> ...




lol

sorry for wasted post but that did deserve a giggle


----------



## explod (30 June 2011)

A witness has come forward to say the drugs were "put into Schapells bag by baggage handlers at Sydney Airport as they were concerned they wers under surveillance and would get caught with the drugs".  Tonights 7 News.

It is hoped that court procedures in Indonesia are improved as a result of this dreadfull injustice.

And we need to hang our heads in shame that we did not fight harder for a fair go in this case.


----------



## sails (30 June 2011)

If it is true, I wonder why it took this witness so long to come forward.  Why wait for this girl to rot in an Indonesian jail for seven years before giving evidence seems strange.

It's one thing to say she didn't get a fair go, but without this new evidence, it was a difficult thing to fight as she was found with the drugs in Indonesia. 

Here's a link to an article from the Brisbane Times: Fresh Corby innocence claims


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 June 2011)

explod said:


> A witness has come forward to say the drugs were "put into Schapells bag by baggage handlers at Sydney Airport as they were concerned they wers under surveillance and would get caught with the drugs".  Tonights 7 News.
> 
> It is hoped that court procedures in Indonesia are improved as a result of this dreadfull injustice.
> 
> And we need to hang our heads in shame that we did not fight harder for a fair go in this case.




so let's get this straight.



> Sue, a clinical counsellor with a remote area health service, told Nine she had been in a relationship with a baggage handler in October, 2004 - the month Corby went to Bali.
> 
> She said her boyfriend told her about the day a fellow employee came to work with a "big bag" of cannabis.
> 
> Read more: http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...ence-claims-20110630-1gsre.html#ixzz1QkaZ6R3G




So, 
   Sue who is a remote area counsellor, 
      Was in a relationship with a baggage handler
       Who told her 
        That he saw another baggage handler
         Get the shakes and hide dope in a boogie board



> She said her boyfriend told her about the day a fellow employee came to work with a "big bag" of cannabis.
> 
> "When the supervisor came down, he got the shakes," she said.
> 
> ...




Many degrees of separation:

7yrs
Relationship
Boyfriend
Told her
He saw another

It must be true.

gg


----------



## explod (30 June 2011)

> It has been well documented that there have been a number of drug-related arrests involving baggage handlers at Brisbane and Sydney airports.
> 
> In May 2005, as Schapelle and her bags were passing through Sydney Airport on October 8,2004, it was reported in a national newspaper that Qantas baggage handlers were smuggling 9.9kg (22lbs) of cocaine, worth $15 million, off an international flight from South America.  It was alleged in a Sydney court that the baggage handlers were paid $300,000 to see that the cocain was removed before it reached Customs.
> 
> ...



and it goes on, then in summary;



> So in October 8, 2004, crucial security cameras were out of action and drugs were alledgedly being moved around Sydney Airport, while Schapelle and the others waited quietly to board their international flight.




from pp. 30 and 31 "Schapelle, the facts, the evidence, the truth" Tony Wilson, 2008

And I also go back to the fact that the cost of this amount of weed here would at the time have cost $34,000 and in Bali no more than $4,000

Having worked for a number of years as a Prosecutor I can tell you all that this case makes me absolutely steam.  And gg I wonder sometimes at your motives.

Anyone who cannot be constructive in this matter towards this dreadful injustice ought, in my view, at least remain silent.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 June 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> so let's get this straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah he just happened to come to work with 4 Kilo's of gunja and everyone else was cool with it because, like that is his religion man and everyone is entitled to practice their religious beliefs, right? 
Anyrate after his umpteenth bong, he was starting to have a psychotic episode (the shakes) and some **** stirrer said "Hey man, the supervisor is comming". 

Naturally he got a bit spazzed out and looked for somewhere to stash his daily needs. So he quickly vacuum sealed the back with his portable vacuum sealer and shoved the gunja in the first sizeable pack he could see (in his state of religious enhancement he didn't realize he was loading luggage on a plane bound for Bali). 

And the rest is history.

Yeah right. When this thread kick started again I thought it was to announce that she was pregnant and was applying for paid maternity leave.


----------



## explod (30 June 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Yeah he just happened to come to work with 4 Kilo's of gunja and everyone else was cool with it because, like that is his religion man and luggage on a plane bound for Bali).
> 
> .




9.9 kilos, not 4 and worth $34,000 ausie dollars in Australia and worth nearly ziltch in Bali.  

Cummmoorn, pull the left one.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 June 2011)

explod said:


> 9.9 kilos, not 4 and worth $34,000 ausie dollars in Australia and worth nearly ziltch in Bali.
> 
> Cummmoorn, pull the left one.




Probably only 4 kilo's sprooked up to 9.9kgs, unless of course he started with 10kgs and had only worked through 100grams at his morning....smoko...


----------



## moXJO (30 June 2011)

our pot is worth double on their tourist market. It has already been covered in this thread. Corby supporter strat is to keep her in the headlines, good on them for taking an interest i suppose.


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2011)

explod said:


> 9.9 kilos, not 4 and worth $34,000 ausie dollars in Australia and worth nearly ziltch in Bali.
> 
> Cummmoorn, pull the left one.




LOL ..... you been there to buy off the streets then explod? I can assure you that high grade poona in Bali is worth more than "zilch".

BTW it is actually this amount .......  * 4.1 kilograms of top-quality hydroponic marijuana *in two plastic bags, one inside the other, the size of a pillow case, placed in front of the boogie board next to the opening flap.

By the time the Indos get it and cut it with herbs and hemp it is worth a LOT more.


----------



## explod (30 June 2011)

My mistake, 9lbs or 4.1kgs

The point in my mind is why would anyone bother to take grass to Bali in the first place.

And if you did I am darned sure in moving a lot of the stuff the methods of concealment would not be so primitive or obvious.   Very curcumstancial of course but it still does not add up.


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2011)

explod said:


> My mistake, 9lbs or 4.1kgs
> 
> The point in my mind is why would anyone bother to take grass to Bali in the first place.
> 
> And if you did I am darned sure in moving a lot of the stuff the methods of concealment would not be so primitive or obvious.   Very circumstantial of course but it still does not add up.




I concur with my flat footed friend on this one. *The MOST obvious thing to ask IS* ............ The wholesale price for good quality hydroponic marijuana in Brisbane is $4000 for half a kilogram. Where did a woman who works in the families fish and chip shop get the money to buy 4.1kilograms?

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ????????

(I took the liberty of fixing the spelling mistake on _curcumstancial_ for you explod. I have one of those keyboards as well at times  )


----------



## nulla nulla (30 June 2011)

explod said:


> 9.9 kilos, not 4 and worth $34,000 ausie dollars in Australia and worth nearly ziltch in Bali.
> 
> Cummmoorn, pull the left one.




9.9 kgs



explod said:


> My mistake, 9lbs or 4.1kgs
> 
> The point in my mind is why would anyone bother to take grass to Bali in the first place.
> 
> And if you did I am darned sure in moving a lot of the stuff the methods of concealment would not be so primitive or obvious.   Very curcumstancial of course but it still does not add up.




now becomes 9lbs or 4.1kgs....hmm, sorry ocifer, did some of the evidence disappear, in the analysis and testing room...go up in smoke so to speak???


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 July 2011)

trainspotter said:


> I concur with my flat footed friend on this one. *The MOST obvious thing to ask IS* ............ The wholesale price for good quality hydroponic marijuana in Brisbane is $4000 for half a kilogram. Where did a woman who works in the families fish and chip shop get the money to buy 4.1kilograms?
> 
> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ????????
> 
> (I took the liberty of fixing the spelling mistake on _curcumstancial_ for you explod. I have one of those keyboards as well at times  )




I am no expert on the finances of fish and chip shop owners' daughters, but I do know,  those shops are cash businesses, ( as do the ATO atm ) and I am acquainted with ladies of the "shop girl class" who are independently wealthy from other endeavours.

This conversation is going west though.

To me it is totally believable, that a remote counsellor , 7 years later, pipes up that she was in a relationship with a baggage handler who saw another get stoned, become anxious and then hide his large stash in a random boogie board, and that no other baggage handler on the day saw it or smelt it or didn't want the stash for themselves, or a third handler doesn't want to find a modicum of fame for being associated with this tale, or is not driven by a sense of the injustice of Corby's fate, and said counsellor is now guilt ridden and keen to see justice done in a jurisdiction far away from our fair shores. 

But then I enjoy a good yarn.

Humour is a vehicle for disruption of the courts and the serious classes, and if it weren't so believable it would be truly funny.

May I have your keyboards some day explod and trainspotter, as I would dearly love to be able to misspell consistently, as you do. I find cleaning the fish and chips and cash money out of the spaces between the keys stops mine from sticking. 

gg


----------



## moXJO (1 July 2011)

explod said:


> My mistake, 9lbs or 4.1kgs
> 
> The point in my mind is why would anyone bother to take grass to Bali in the first place.
> 
> And if you did I am darned sure in moving a lot of the stuff the methods of concealment would not be so primitive or obvious.   Very curcumstancial of course but it still does not add up.




I don't think it helps her cause stiring up things that have already been covered in this thread. My position is known but I think she has done enough time.



> Bali Marijuana prices: Aceh Weed and Nepalese hash 500,000 Rupiah for a good 10 grams, though make sure you bargain you will initially be charged much more and u can get the price down to 350,000 Rupiah. Australian hydro varies, Aussies get better prices than others, though its about 30 USD for a gram, but as I said earlier prices vary greatly ive heard people saying they’ve paid as much as 80 USD for a gram. Though generally I suggest you don’t pay that much, it means prices go up and stay up.
> 
> a recent erport we recieved is: "The prices that are stated in the original report are rip off prices, however if you are a tourist and cannot speak the language or are only speaking from a book, you will generally get those sorts of prices. Good weed is indeed incredibly hard to come by, but if you are a good negotiator (and you manage to find it) you can get it for 50-100 thou, depending on your attitude with the guy."




about post 264 prices are US when Aussie dollar was about $.70 US cents


----------



## pilots (1 July 2011)

Wonder why she would wait all this time to tell us about what happened so long ago, LOL, Explod, you have been told many time about the cost of weed in Bali, you know that our weed costs more. 5110 more sleeps and she can come home.


----------



## explod (1 July 2011)

pilots said:


> Wonder why she would wait all this time to tell us about what happened so long ago, LOL, Explod, you have been told many time about the cost of weed in Bali, you know that our weed costs more. 5110 more sleeps and she can come home.




Cases I know of, fear at the time but as time kicks on counscience overides.


----------



## todster (1 July 2011)

explod said:


> Cases I know of, fear at the time but as time kicks on counscience overides.




counscience sharpen your pencils


----------



## nulla nulla (1 July 2011)

todster said:


> counscience sharpen your pencils




That and a few $ from the media interviews.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 November 2011)

Some bad news for those who believe in Schapelle Corby's innocence.



> Schapelle Corby's insistence she knew nothing about the bag of marijuana found in her boogie board bag has  been dealt another major blow with a new book detailing where the marijuana came from, how it got into her bag and her father's 30-year history of drug dealing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...s-publisher-20111109-1n6fw.html#ixzz1dCBCeTGY




gg


----------



## pilots (9 November 2011)

O dear,!!!, what will all her supporters say now????. Interesting what the Queensland police had to say about it, they knew she was guilty.


----------



## Honourable (13 June 2012)

Eamonn Duff's pathetic pack of lies book "Sins of the Father" is in the process of being totally debunked. Duff and Allen & Unwin will find themselves in a defamation courtroom in the near future. Of course, Michael Corby, Schapelle's father, cannot sue, because in Australia "dead men cannot sue", but other mentioned in the book, who have taken umbrage at the lies told about them, will sue.

I suggest that those here, who mistakenly believe that this cowpat of a book proves that Schapelle is guilty, and that all her supporters now look like idiots, should check out this link from The Expendable Project: http://www.expendable.tv/2012/02/eamonn-duff-allen-unwin-and-fairfax.html


----------



## Honourable (13 June 2012)

While on the subject of The Expendable Project, might I also suggest that those here, who want to know the truth about the Schapelle Corby case, should view the entire site: www.expendable.tv

Watch the 'Expendable' documentary then read all the reports, look at the dozens of exhibits, and watch the exclusive interviews, all of which support the documentary. See how members of the Howard Government and AFP, people who knew Schapelle was innocent, sacrificed her for political expediency and commercial considerations, then misled parliament and the Australian people. 

This is not nutcase conspiracy theory, it is fact. However, don't take my word for it, read the governments own emails and cables which prove it.


----------



## joea (14 June 2012)

Honourable said:


> While on the subject of The Expendable Project, might I also suggest that those here, who want to know the truth about the Schapelle Corby case, should view the entire site: www.expendable.tv
> 
> Watch the 'Expendable' documentary then read all the reports, look at the dozens of exhibits, and watch the exclusive interviews, all of which support the documentary. See how members of the Howard Government and AFP, people who knew Schapelle was innocent, sacrificed her for political expediency and commercial considerations, then misled parliament and the Australian people.
> 
> This is not nutcase conspiracy theory, it is fact. However, don't take my word for it, read the governments own emails and cables which prove it.




Perhaps she needed Kathy Jackson on her side in Court!!
joea


----------



## explod (9 March 2018)

I never stop mulling over how unfairly this lass was treated.  In my view shame on Keelty and Howard.

https://www.smh.com.au/news/Letters...-his-mouth-shut/2005/05/12/1115843312528.html


----------

